# Batman 3



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2008)

The offer is on the table so cross your fingers Nolan, Bale, and the rest come back. We don't a redo of the Burton/Schumaker travesty.

EDIT: The trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkDoCbggbXI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Aug 19, 2008)

I want The Riddler and the Boy Wonder, Robin!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sure Bale will be back on board. I can't speak to anyone else. Bale is my bro, though.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 19, 2008)

Clayface plz       .


----------



## Kreig (Aug 19, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I want The Riddler and the Boy Wonder, Robin!!



Fuck Robin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, no thanks on Robin. 

I'd like to see Clayface, but I really don't think it would mesh well with the Dark Knight settings.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The offer is on the table so cross your fingers Nolan, Bale, and the rest come back. We don't a redo of the Burton/Schumaker travesty.



Eh, I'm not gonna worry about it for a couple of years. There'll be tons of rumors abounding until then.

I mean, obviously the studios are going to approach everyone involved with the latest production. It made a ton of money. They want to make another ton. Why fix what's not broken?

Still, maybe folks will say, "Why not get out of the franchise while it's still on top? Why risk working on a third movie that probably won't be as good?"

A lot can happen in a few years.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 19, 2008)

Back when Batman Begins was being made it said Bale, Nolan, and someone else were contracted for 3 films. Most of what you'll hear these next couple of years will be early ideas and not much hard facts.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2008)

Joker and Harley Quinn.


----------



## Trolli (Aug 19, 2008)

i hered the riddler is beeing is being played by jonny deep, and cat women is jolee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

iFlare said:


> i hered the riddler is beeing is being played by jonny deep, and cat women is jolee


And Keanu Reeves is Robin, amirite?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And Keanu Reeves is Robin, amirite?


Nope, Julia Roberts is the Boy Wonder.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol Robin. I want Riddler or Catwoman pek


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL at rumored castings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Nope, Julia Roberts is the Boy Wonder.


What's the last movie she was even in?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the last movie she was even in?



Charlie Wilson's War. And it was actually good.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 19, 2008)

Mark Hamil as the Joker.

Batman: Joker, I...am your brother-in-law

Joker: NO! THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!

Batman proceeds to break Joker's hand as Joker falls off a tower to his impending doom as a pancake with blood syrup on the sidewalk.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm going for the Riddler as he would be easier then the others to modernize his character.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree, really wanna see how they play the Riddler in this new imagining.

Should be epic, I loved Carrey's ridiculous OTT char.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Charlie Wilson's War. And it was actually good.


I've been wondering about that movie for a while now. Is it really good? I mean, _really_?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 19, 2008)

The Riddler would be a good one to see. Just so long as it doesn't become another X-Men 3 or Spider-man 3.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been wondering about that movie for a while now. Is it really good? I mean, _really_?



I liked it.


----------



## Emery (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll accept nothing less than Two Face and The Black Mask as the villains.  The false face sociecty... Two-Face... it'd be awesome.  The theme would be "faces."  MMMMHM.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol rumor castings and a script hasnt even been written.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to wait on this just as I do with every other film. When stuff starts coming out I'll squeal like a fangirl and so on and so forth. Until then Batman 3(news/rumors) does not exist in my mind.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2008)

Emery said:


> I'll accept nothing less than Two Face and The Black Mask as the villains.  The false face sociecty... Two-Face... it'd be awesome.  The theme would be "faces."  MMMMHM.


 I thought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Harvey "Two-Face" Dent died...


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I thought
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't really know. The memorial service could all just have been facked (like Gordon's "death") to protect his public image and from probably all the criminals who he put away and would LOVE to get back at him.


----------



## Cair (Aug 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I thought
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god please no.  




In Nolan we trust.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 19, 2008)

Firstly, Depp and Jolie are just 100% speculation. They're only being mentioned right now because they're both huge stars, nothing more.

Secondly, people have got to realize that there's a short list of main villains, in my opinion, which include: The Riddler, Penguin, Catwoman, and, yes, Two-Face. Freeze and Poison Ivy should be out, because it'd be tough to modernize them, and Shumacher put too much fail in those characters for Nolan to touch them. The Riddler's the most viable main villain candidate because, as was mentioned before, The Riddler would be hella easy to modernize, Gary Oldman all but told us that the third movie would have him, and, most significantly, he is one of the most recognizable villains in any comic series--let alone Batman--unlike guys like Hush and Clayface (you try making _him_ realistic). They're not so well known among casual fans, like a Joker or Riddler, so the best you could hope for them are side villain appearances (then again, Ra's Al Ghoul isn't exactly that well known, and he was used, so who knows? Though he was vital for explaining lots of things about Bruce Wayne and Batman). But Riddler, Nolan could easily tap for B3. 

Don't be surprised if Two-Face comes back, either. Aaron Eckhart has said that he'd definitely love to come  back for the third film, and Two-Face's fall didn't exactly have unambiguous results. Catwoman could work--as an obscure love interest, perhaps?--but maybe not as a main villain. She pushes Batman, but not like villains like the Riddler can, or Joker and Two-Face did. Formidable, yes, but she doesn't fit the pure villain mold, in my opinion.

Thirdly, don't hold your breath for a Robin appearance. It could happen, but keep in mind that nobody _really_ wants him and the real-life Batman (Bale) actually hates him. Seriously.

I'm still holding out hope for four Batman movies. There's a ton of shit Nolan could potentially cover. But currently the chances of that aren't looking too good, as there's only a tentative deal for just a third.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2008)

> First, let’s talk about BATMAN 3.
> 
> Or better yet, let’s not. For about a year. Since that’s the earliest you’ll hear anything that could remotely be called news about characters or casting or the script or anything. A year from now. Not next week. Not next month. It will be a while.
> 
> ...






and thats all that needs to be said right now


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2008)

Robin will NEVER be in a Nolan Batman movie and there's no way in hell the studio is going to try and piss off the guy who's made them over a billion dollars worldwide in just two movies.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Robin will NEVER be in a Nolan Batman movie QUOTE]
> 
> And thank God for that
> 
> I wonder who they would get for Catwoman. Although the movie was complete crap, it will be difficult to upstage Halle Berry in the looks department - my god, she was too damn hot in that costume.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 20, 2008)

If Robin exists in Batbot 3, Waspinator will slag himself.

Black Mask and Penguin as his gun runner.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

I want Riddler 100%, don't care what the plot is or if any other villain is in, but I want a Nolanized Riddler.

also an appearance of Dick Grayson ala Dark Victory, having that Nolanized would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2008)

I also want to see a Riddler to see if he can stand up to the guy in my Avatar


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

indeed, I want a real Riddler, not just a guy playing the guy he always plays.   Though in what capacity I'm on the fence about, either as the villain he's usually been or as an "antihero" Dini's writting him out to be, either would satisfy me

also I'd like to see a Mr. Oswald Copplepot, not as the main villain but more in the fashion he appears in Dini's run of Detective Comics.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a better idea 

Movie opens with a narrator describing how the Jokers involvement into Gotham spawned a whole breed of new villains shows some pretty crazy shit then just cuts out, with just some crazy audio in the background screen comes back on


This place, Paradigm City, is a town of forgetfulness. One day forty years ago every person here lost all memory of what had happened before that day. But humans are adaptable creatures, they make due and go on with life. If they are smart enough to figure out how to operate machinery and electricity, they can have something of civilization. People can survive without knowing what did or didn't happen in the past. And each day they try their hardest to do just that. The only people who regret the loss of these memories are the city's elderly. But memories, like nightmares, can come when you least expect them.

My name is Roger Smith. I perform a much needed job here in the city of amnesia.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The offer is on the table so cross your fingers Nolan, Bale, and the rest come back. We don't a redo of the Burton/Schumaker travesty.



Well I don't know if people really know the story about that. Warner Bros. decided on their own to go with a kid friendly tone. I feel bad how people still flame Schumacher. When in reality it was the studio's fault not the director's. WB has definitely learned from that huge mistake.

Nolan's next movie will probably not be Batman so I think this will take a while before he responds. Reminder it took a year before "Batman Begins sequel" was a go with everyone returning besides Holmes.

So just a note to anyone getting anxious if this could be a repeat of what happened a decade ago. I wouldn't worry so much. As long as it stays true to the tone and direction that Nolan has started I can accept it. Knowing WB has learned from their mistakes I'm positive they will keep the direction going and the tone of the franchise and not do a complete overhaul like they did back then.

Think about it... Batman Begins and The Dark Knight were two stand alone movies while yeah TDK was the sequel. There's some subtle and notable difference between both movies but the direction and tone carried on. So it is possible for someone to pick up where Nolan can possibly leave off.


----------



## Zerowind (Aug 21, 2008)

iFlare said:


> i hered the riddler is beeing is being played by jonny deep, and cat women is jolee




i like depp but tennant look more perfect


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> Thirdly, don't hold your breath for a Robin appearance. It could happen, but keep in mind that nobody _really_ wants him and the real-life Batman *(Bale) actually hates him. Seriously*.



The funny thing about that is Bale actually auditioned for the role of Robin in Batman Forever. 

Not knocking Bale at all, he's definitely one of my all time favorite actors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not even sure Bale could've saved that movie. 


Wait, no, he could've.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

Lmao, I'm probably one of the few people that actually liked Batman Forever and thought Kilmer and O'Donnell did a good job. 

Obviously The Dark Knight and Batman Begins are leagues above it, but that's a whole other thing. :sweat


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2008)

_I hope it's the Riddler. I can't see Penguin or Catwoman mainly because Nolan said he didn't want to use them in a movie. Ivy and Freeze were just to screwed up in the schumacher films to be considered and it would be hella tough to modernize them._

_As it stands i see Two-face or the Riddler being the main villains._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe the Mad Hatter.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

I see the Riddler as being the next main villain as well really


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 21, 2008)

It won't be the same without Heath D:


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2008)

How about Deathstroke?

An uber mercenary/assassin would fit in with Nolan's world (they did the same thing with Deadshot)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

Hrm possibly, I tend to see them focusing on some of the more well known villains to the non comic reading public. Like most people who've heard of batman have probably heard of the joker, riddler, the penguin etc


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe the Mad Hatter.


_Hell no. _

_That would just kill the whole series for me._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

He could be played by Martin Short! He'd be perfect! :amazed


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2008)

_Martin Short would fit him perfectly but still no._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Aw, why not?  Just imagine it, a mind-controlling midget running amok throughout Gotham. Then Bale kicks his little ass all over the place!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aw, why not?  Just imagine it, a mind-controlling midget running amok throughout Gotham. Then Bale kicks his little ass all over the place!


fail...
I liked the duelity the villains have with batman, if its a one sided story with the hero central and he beats the shit out of the badguy and he turns home to his happy american family it would be a serious bad movie, and so many superhero movies are...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Mad Hatter keeps Alice as his sex slave. I think that's dark enough.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

Batman forever was pretty good, but I enjoyed Batman and Batman Returns more.

I'd love Riddler/Scarecrow + another lowkey villain.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

> Ivy and Freeze were just to screwed up in the schumacher films to be considered and it would be hella tough to modernize them.



Two Face and Riddler were both fucked as well. But I agree, Mr. Freeze is just lame and Ivy is a woman.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd actually say they could go as far as to have four villains, but I believe 100% it's gonna be Riddler as the main. Believed that five minutes after leavin the movie, it's the obviously smart choice. However it wouldn't be hard at all to fit in...
A.) Side love interest with Catwoman
B.) Appearances by Penguin as a weapons dealer/career criminal
C.) Scarecrow as a sidekick to Riddler, or Two Face should they try to write him in.

Callin' it now.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

No Catwoman and no Penguin.

I want to see the Riddler and some "unknown" baddie from the comics like Hush or Black Mask.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2008)

I still say Deathstroke would be good. Hell just get Ron Perlman to play him and you're set.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope for Bale/Riddler + Scarecrow 
They might as well make a 3rd


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2008)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> I'd actually say they could go as far as to have four villains, but I believe 100% it's gonna be Riddler as the main. Believed that five minutes after leavin the movie, it's the obviously smart choice. However it wouldn't be hard at all to fit in...
> *A.) Side love interest with Catwoman*
> *B.) Appearances by Penguin as a weapons dealer/career criminal*
> C.) Scarecrow as a sidekick to Riddler, or Two Face should they try to write him in.
> ...


_Problem, Nolan himself said he didn't want to use them._


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2008)

Cross your fingers...


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

> director Christopher Nolan and star Christian Bale back to the Batcave as soon as possible.



I missed the Batcave.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

*crosses finger*

ALL JINXES WILL BE SHOT


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is the proper thread, seeing as the last post is a year ago, but with the script actually being penned I figured this isn't guaranteed bullshit.



Some main points
-Riddler as primary villain, who figures out Batman's identity (sounds plausible, and awesome)
-Metropolis and Lex Luthor mentions (This would be so sweet, I really want a film DCU.)
-Cameos from various arkham inmates (Again, Awesome)
-Appearances of Dick Grayson and Barbara Gordon (Most awesome, since if this is his last film i'd love for him to introduce Dick and Barbara, while still steering clear of Robin and Batgirl).


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Doubt it. Nolan said he doesn't want to hook up Batman with the Superman universe.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread, seeing as the last post is a year ago, but with the script actually being penned I figured this isn't guaranteed bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds crap. It should be Hugo Strange.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Sounds crap. It should be Hugo Strange.



I dunno. Riddler seems to be the front runner as far as villains go, but it wouldn't surprise me if the Nolan Bros. and Goyer threw us for a loop by picking someone less known.

I'd love to see Black Mask in Nolan's Batverse.



Chee said:


> Doubt it. Nolan said he doesn't want to hook up Batman with the Superman universe.



Yea I remember that. Just curious, but was that before or after he got his new gig overseeing the production of the new supes movie.

Also, would mentioning Lex and metropolis really affect Nolan's batverse in anyway? Depending on how small the reference is I don't think it could do any harm.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2010)

besides joker, hush is the best batman villain imo


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> besides joker, hush is the best batman villain imo



Eh, i don't know about that, he is pretty cool though.

But I don't think he's going to be in Nolan's batverse, since if Nolan ever had any intentions of using Hush he'd probably have introduced Tommy Elliot in someway in Begins.

He'd kinda have to be retconned in, which in the comics is fine, but it'd come across as kinda weird in the movies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

Mad Hatter, Hush, Killer Croc, Harley Quinn, Clayface... I don't really care.  I just want someone I haven't seen in a movie before.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I dunno. Riddler seems to be the front runner as far as villains go, but it wouldn't surprise me if the Nolan Bros. and Goyer threw us for a loop by picking someone less known.
> 
> I'd love to see Black Mask in Nolan's Batverse.



Goyer has already said that he wants to use a villain who has'nt been used before, so Strange or Mask are very likely. 

Strange is the most likely because of his Mob connections (Mask does'nt really have them, not 'till after he becomes a supervillain); the fact that he's an early bad guy and these films are based on that period in Bruce's career; and teh fact that the set up for the third film- a task force is assembled to hunt Batman down and bring him to justice- is identicalto the beginning of the Strange story _Prey._ 

I would imagine, going off that and the previous films, the next one will be based off _Prey_ and probably _Dark Victory_, whether or mot Two-Face comes back. If they are going to continue the themes like escalation they should stick to dark characters like Scarecrow or the Joker. The Riddler is just an odd, out of place villain at the moment, since he's not that kind of threat. Strange is. 



> Also, would mentioning Lex and metropolis really affect Nolan's batverse in anyway? Depending on how small the reference is I don't think it could do any harm.



Because unless they are planning to do an actual crossover the reference is pretty pointless. And anyway the mere reference undermines the realism set up in the film. If it is so small and not intended to have any effect, there is no reason to put it in in the first place.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Harley would be difficult to do without casting someone else for the joker, and the chances of that are kinda slim, but it'd definitely be cool to see her in some manner. If any of the movie takes place in arkham it'd be cool to see her as a psychiatrist there.

Mad Hatter and Clayface might be too "superpowerish" for Nolan's batverse, but Croc would be great.

Particularly if they made him a bit more like the one in Azzarello's "Joker," where he's a cannibal with a skin condition that gives him scaleish skin, and is basically just muscle.



masamune1 said:


> Goyer has already said that he wants to use a villain who has'nt been used before, so Strange or Mask are very likely.
> 
> Strange is the most likely because of his Mob connections (Mask does'nt really have them, not 'till after he becomes a supervillain); the fact that he's an early bad guy and these films are based on that period in Bruce's career; and teh fact that the set up for the third film- a task force is assembled to hunt Batman down and bring him to justice- is identicalto the beginning of the Strange story _Prey._



Ah crap, i completely forgot his origin.

I'm guessing he would be a psychiatrist hired by the GCPD taskforce to get in batman's head?

As for Mask, I think it'd be interesting If his story was more of a sub plot. It'd be a good way to have Bruce Wayne have a bigger part in the story, what with the buyout of Mask's company and his eventual turn towards crime.



> I would imagine, going off that and the previous films, the next one will be based off _Prey_ and probably _Dark Victory_, whether or mot Two-Face comes back. If they are going to continue the themes like escalation they should stick to dark characters like Scarecrow or the Joker. The Riddler is just an odd, out of place villain at the moment, since he's not that kind of threat. Strange is.



Hmm, good point.

While Riddler is definitely more popular, Strange does fit much better.



> Because unless they are planning to do an actual crossover the reference is pretty pointless. And anyway the mere reference undermines the realism set up in the film. If it is so small and not intended to have any effect, there is no reason to put it in in the first place.



I think a lot of the comic fans would appreciate it, and it would set up the possibility of an actual crossover.

I'm not saying they mention Lex Luthor the super villain or metropolis the home of superman, but a slight nod to the existence of Lex and Metropolis would be cool.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

Harley doesn't necessarily have to work with the Joker.  She could just be a copy cat sort of criminal.  It wouldn't be enough to carry an entire movie though.  They would have to go the multiple villain route.  :S


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Harley doesn't necessarily have to work with the Joker.  She could just be a copy cat sort of criminal.  It wouldn't be enough to carry an entire movie though.  They would have to go the multiple villain route.  :S



Harley's relationship with the joker is such a huge part of her character though, it's the reason she is the way she is, and the reason she even becomes a criminal in the first place.

I guess she could be a copy cat, but IMO it'd be really tacked on, and not nearly as interesting as her origin in the DCAU/DCU.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Ah crap, i completely forgot his origin.
> 
> I'm guessing he would be a psychiatrist hired by the GCPD taskforce to get in batman's head?



Yep. Just like in the comics/ _Prey._

Another thing is that that storyline involves Strange hiring a crooked cop to dress up as Batman and start commiting murders. Maybe that Bat-gang from _TDK_ was an experiment in that?



> As for Mask, I think it'd be interesting If his story was more of a sub plot. It'd be a good way to have Bruce Wayne have a bigger part in the story, what with the buyout of Mask's company and his eventual turn towards crime.



Maybe...But honestly, I think it's a bit early for Black Mask. I think this film should focus on the Strange plot and on wrappin up the Escalation theme, which like in _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_ could be done by havign the "freaks" fighting and killing the top old school mobsters, effectively replacing them. Mask would be good for a future film as someone trying to fill the vacuum. Intoducing him now would, I think, be too much of a distraction.



> Hmm, good point.
> 
> While Riddler is definitely more popular, Strange does fit much better.



I've read in a few places that people want Riddler to be like that- a psychiatrist brought in to crack Batman- but really, that's just ripping off Strange at best, and worse it undermines the whole point of the Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

I like Harley, but she should never get into Nolanverse.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yep. Just like in the comics/ _Prey._
> 
> Another thing is that that storyline involves Strange hiring a crooked cop to dress up as Batman and start commiting murders. Maybe that Bat-gang from _TDK_ was an experiment in that?



True. It does show that there are people willing to kill criminals in the name of batman. I can see some of these people being kind of misled by Strange, where they think they are brought in to aid batman, but are in truth part of a larger plot to bring him down.



> Maybe...But honestly, I think it's a bit early for Black Mask. I think this film should focus on the Strange plot and on wrappin up the Escalation theme, which like in _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_ could be done by havign the "freaks" fighting and killing the top old school mobsters, effectively replacing them. Mask would be good for a future film as someone trying to fill the vacuum. Intoducing him now would, I think, be too much of a distraction.



I wouldn't want "Black Mask" introduced, unless it was at the very end.

But Roman Sionis? That i could dig. With things like the burning down of his parents house, him inheriting their company, and them eventually being bought out by Wayne Enterprises playing out in the background while in the main plot that power vacuum is being created.

BTW most of these things wouldn't even be shown on screen. For example, you see someone reading a paper and the headline is about The sionis mansion burning down, and maybe there'd be one line of dialogue by lucius or someone within wayne enterprises mentioning it.



> I've read in a few places that people want Riddler to be like that- a psychiatrist brought in to crack Batman- but really, that's just ripping off Strange at best, and worse it undermines the whole point of the Riddler.



True. Riddler would be awesome, but Strange just fits a lot better. Also, he presents a physical challenge to batman, which the riddler doesn't at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> True. It does show that there are people willing to kill criminals in the name of batman. I can see some of these people being kind of misled by Strange, where they think they are brought in to aid batman, but are in truth part of a larger plot to bring him down.



Err, I just meant experimenting with the home made Batman costumes. 
I think using a crooked cop would work better.

But maybe. He is known for brainwashing people with drugs, which would explain how they could be so duped at least.

However it work, it should'nt be too big a part of the story. If nothing else, Strange can't hold his own as a villain and I'd imagine you'd need to bring in other ones. 



> *I wouldn't want "Black Mask" introduced, unless it was at the very end.
> 
> But Roman Sionis? That i could dig.* With things like the burning down of his parents house, him inheriting their company, and them eventually being bought out by Wayne Enterprises playing out in the background while in the main plot that power vacuum is being created.
> 
> BTW most of these things wouldn't even be shown on screen. For example, you see someone reading a paper and the headline is about The sionis mansion burning down, and maybe there'd be one line of dialogue by lucius or someone within wayne enterprises mentioning it.



I kind of guessed that's how it would be done. I don't think I like the idea of bringing in Sionis, since a Black Mask film would be perfectly adequate for that. I just don't think it's neccesary to set him up at all, since it hampers the ability of such films to work on their own. I mean, if it's just not neccesary, any more than setting up the Joker (the card does'nt count) or Dent wold have been in _Begins._

Just my opinion, but I think it would be an unneccesary distraction. If he's going to show up in a film, he won't need such a set up.



> True. Riddler would be awesome, but Strange just fits a lot better. *Also, he presents a physical challenge to batman*, which the riddler doesn't at all.



....

I don't know if I agree with that part.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2010)

lol, good luck to Nolan for trying to top this.

My advice would be to focus completely on Batman once again, showing his inner struggles and how he must be pissed that Gotham has turned on him.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

> My advice would be to focus completely on Batman once again, showing his inner struggles and how he must be pissed that Gotham has turned on him.



For once, I agree with you Martial. 

Methinks that the third film will be based on identity, or something that relates to that. You know how Batman Begins had the theme of fear and The Dark Knight had the theme of escalation, I think the third theme will have something to do with people (and Bruce, in a metaphorical sense) really trying to figure out who Batman is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

Batman should be unmasked in the third one.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

GORDON SHOULD FIND OUT. OH GOD THIS BETTER HAPPEN. OR I WILL HAVE NOLANS BALLS AND FEED THEM TO THE POOCHES.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Err, I just meant experimenting with the home made Batman costumes.
> I think using a crooked cop would work better.
> 
> But maybe. He is known for brainwashing people with drugs, which would explain how they could be so duped at least.
> ...


Well I went with civilians/freelancer because I see this as something that Strange is doing without the permission of the GCPD, since I don't see Gordon OKing something like that.

Who would you suggest for other villains? Personally I think it would be interesting if the Penguin came in, taking over the huge power vacuum being left by Joker/Two Face's actions. 

Although on his own The Penguin isn't much of a threat, so I think this would be a good opportunity to introduce bad guys who would present a more physical threat to batman. Guys like Firefly and Killer Croc.

While they would have to be tweaked as to fit the nolanverse, I think it would provide a plausible explanation as to how Penguin managed to take over, since they'd (the rest of the mob) be more willing to side with someone who has the kind of "muscle" to match batman.




> I kind of guessed that's how it would be done. I don't think I like the idea of bringing in Sionis, since a Black Mask film would be perfectly adequate for that. I just don't think it's neccesary to set him up at all, since it hampers the ability of such films to work on their own. I mean, if it's just not neccesary, any more than setting up the Joker (the card does'nt count) or Dent wold have been in _Begins._
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think it would be an unneccesary distraction. If he's going to show up in a film, he won't need such a set up.



No, you're right. This would only be a good idea of Nolan had a clear vision for a 4th film with black mask as the central character.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, good luck to Nolan for trying to top this.
> 
> My advice would be to focus completely on Batman once again, showing his inner struggles and how he must be pissed that Gotham has turned on him.



Why would he be pissed that gotham turned on him? Its what he expected, and it was his choice for it to happen. Frustration, I could see, but not directed at Gotham itself, just at the general state of things. 

I agree that it should focus more on batman though. Ledger's joker was certainly the primary character of The Dark Knight, and Bale's batman sort of faded out a little bit as a result. Not like in Begins, where it was clear that Batman was the central character of the plot.

I'm hoping for this one we see how Batman deals with being attacked on all fronts. By this I mean the simultaneous pressure of dealing with Hugo strange attacking his identity, Gotham being against him, and newer enemies that are more of a threat both mentally (the penguin) and physically (Croc, Firefly). 



Chee said:


> Methinks that the third film will be based on identity, or something that relates to that. You know how Batman Begins had the theme of fear and The Dark Knight had the theme of escalation, I think the third theme will have something to do with people (and Bruce, in a metaphorical sense) really trying to figure out who Batman is.


I'd like for "Batman" to become the primary personality, with Bruce pushing people like Alfred, Lucius, and Gordon away and focusing solely on crime. I think it'd be interesting to see how they react.

With Lucius and Alfred contemplating on turning him in (for fear of his sanity/health) and Gordon losing faith in him.



Chee said:


> GORDON SHOULD FIND OUT. OH GOD THIS BETTER HAPPEN. OR I WILL HAVE NOLANS BALLS AND FEED THEM TO THE POOCHES.



I can see him doing something similar to No man's land. Where Gordon has lost nearly all faith in batman, and doesn't know if he can trust him anymore. So Batman reveals his identity while gordon is turned away, says something along the lines of "This is all I can give," but gordon tells him to put it back on and that he doesn't want to know.

I like how in the comics its ambiguous whether or not Gordon knows, but its heavily implied that he suspects Bruce Wayne=Batman, but chooses not to know for sure.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

> I can see him doing something similar to No man's land. Where Gordon has lost nearly all faith in batman, and doesn't know if he can trust him anymore. So Batman reveals his identity while gordon is turned away, says something along the lines of "This is all I can give," but gordon tells him to put it back on and that he doesn't want to know.



That would be interesting. But I want him to find out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2010)

Look guys characters like: Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy, Killer Croc are not going to happen in the Nolan Universe why (Scifi). This batman series is grounded in the real world and in the real world you have to look at the characters and say which would exist. The 3rd film should be about the consequences of choices from the 1st 2 films.

Borrowing elements from Millers Dark Knight returns

- City at war like-storyline
- Gordon realizes who Batman is/ Mayor strips him of Rank and fired
- Wayne Enterprises is seized by government
- Wayne Mannor is destroyed again.
- Bruce Wayne goes to Tibet where it started for him
- Bruce Wayne/Batman becomes the leader of The League of Shadows


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

Barbara gets killed by the Joker.   Gordon discovers that she was Bat Girl and blames Batman. Gordon devotes all of his energy into trying to capture the Batman.  Gordon vs. The Dark Knight.  Write the script!


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Barbara gets killed by the Joker.   Gordon discovers that she was Bat Girl and blames Batman. Gordon devotes all of his energy into trying to capture the Batman.  Gordon vs. The Dark Knight.  Write the script!



I don't see that old bag swinging around in black tights.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> That would be interesting. But I want him to find out.



Ha It would be really cool, but i don't really want it to be because batman revealed it himself.

I'd rather have them, at the end of the movie, be at the point where Gordon is almost positive he knows, and Bruce is almost positive he knows, but Gordon chooses not to go that extra step to confirm it, as a way of showing that his trust in batman is renewed.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look guys characters like: Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy, Killer Croc are not going to happen in the Nolan Universe why (Scifi). This batman series is grounded in the real world and in the real world you have to look at the characters and say which would exist. The 3rd film should be about the consequences of choices from the 1st 2 films.



Killer Croc and Poison Ivy could all be integrated into the Nolan verse pretty easily. Freeze would be a bit more difficult though.

For Croc, it'd be easy to take notes from Brian Azzarrelos "JOKER" where Killer Croc is basically a big black guy with a skin condition giving him the appearance of scales, who eats people (as a way of removing evidence). He'd be good muscle for one of the more boss-like enemies (penguin).

The whole "Poison Ivy as eco terrorist" thing has come up a bunch of times, with her being knowledgeable in poisons and various compounds from plants. Although her kiss of death would have to be removed, but they could still keep the seductress aspect of her, or just have her use pheromone gases that make men more susceptible to her?

Freeze...is difficult, mainly because it'd be hard to get past the whole freeze ray thing. 



> Borrowing elements from Millers Dark Knight returns
> 
> - City at war like-storyline
> - Gordon realizes who Batman is/ Mayor strips him of Rank and fired
> ...



I don't think Nolan is going to revisit the league of assassins, or destroy wayne manor (again). Bruce losing control of Wayne enterprises would be interesting though

As for Gordon, I want him to stay commissioner, since I think it'll be interesting seeing him try to help batman while keeping up the appearances that he's actively hunting him down.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe...but I want him to find out. 

IT WOULD BE SUCH A HUGE COCKTEASE.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look guys characters like: Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy, Killer Croc are not going to happen in the Nolan Universe why (Scifi). This batman series is grounded in the real world and in the real world you have to look at the characters and say which would exist. The 3rd film should be about the consequences of choices from the 1st 2 films.



Just because they haven't happened yet doesn't mean they are impossible


Movie 1: Begins the Origin
Movie 2: First Wave of the New Breed of villains due to the Arrival of Batman
Movie 3: Bag is wide open so are the possbilities


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2010)

hope the 3rd one is good, wonder what villain or villain will be in the movie. i think cat woman, the penguin, or riddler


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

NAM said:


> hope the 3rd one is good, wonder what villain or villain will be in the movie. i think cat woman, the penguin, or riddler



Both Catwoman and the Penguin are unlikely. Riddler has a chance though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Both Catwoman and the Penguin are unlikely. Riddler has a chance though.



Why would Penguin be unlikely?

Catwoman I get, since Nolan may not want to introduce a new love interest so soon after Rachel's death.

But Penguin seems like the perfect villain to take over the mob. Since Falcone is still in arkham (as far as we know) and Maroni is probably dead, although it isn't confirmed.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Why would Penguin be unlikely?
> 
> Catwoman I get, since Nolan may not want to introduce a new love interest so soon after Rachel's death.
> 
> But Penguin seems like the perfect villain to take over the mob. Since Falcone is still in arkham (as far as we know) and Maroni is probably dead, although it isn't confirmed.



Nolan could make the Penguin realistic, but I just don't see it happening. Isn't Black Mask a mob-boss?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 15, 2010)

Harvey Two Face Kill Sheet

[01] Wuertz
[02] Maroni's Driver
[03] Maroni
[04] Cop #1 outside Gordon's House
[05] Cop #2 outside Gordon's House


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nolan could make the Penguin realistic, but I just don't see it happening. Isn't Black Mask a mob-boss?



Yea, but he has a pretty lengthy origin that would be hard to streamline enough for him to be a significant bad guy in the movie. Check wiki if you're interested.

Basically, if Black Mask is going to be a primary villain, he'd probably have to be introduced as Roman Sionis first. 

Sort of like how Two Face wouldn't really work well as a primary villain unless he was fleshed out as harvey dent first.

The penguin on the other hand, is pretty simple.  Deformed child born into high society, but is an outcast due to said deformity, turns to a life of crime but does it with the class and style of a high society upbringing. The nickname doesn't even really need to be explained, since I think it was just a nickname some bullies gave him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2010)

> Why would he be pissed that gotham turned on him? Its what he expected, and it was his choice for it to happen. Frustration, I could see, but not directed at Gotham itself, just at the general state of things.



Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.

It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Harley doesn't necessarily have to work with the Joker.  She could just be a copy cat sort of criminal.  It wouldn't be enough to carry an entire movie though.  They would have to go the multiple villain route.  :S



In fact, I thought it was said that Harley was the type a villain who was always best as a sidekick. That was why even when she wasn't with the Joker she would be with Ivy.



MartialHorror said:


> Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.
> 
> It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.



Sounds like Spider-Man.

-----

I would really love to see a villain used who hasn't been on the big screen before. But if not, I think the Penguin or the Riddler would bot be good choices. I did enjoy Devitto's Penguin.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 15, 2010)

> Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.
> 
> It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.


Quoting a man who doesn't know a thing about Batman at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.
> 
> It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.



This could be just me, but I think the idea of Bruce actually giving a shit about gotham's opinion of his activities as Batman would be really really odd. Practically out of character.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nolan could make the Penguin realistic, but I just don't see it happening. Isn't Black Mask a mob-boss?



Penguin _is_ realistic; Nolan does'nt have to do anything. In the comics he's just a short, fat, ugly Mob boss (and he does not have flippers for hands) with a penchant for hats, umbrellas and birds- he's eccentric, but he's fully grounded in reality. 

Nolan himself does not seem to realize that since he once said Penguin was unrealistic, but that suggests he's thinking of the one from _Batman Returns_ or comics like _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_, where he was a genuine freak of nature. But normally he's just a strange little man who happens to be a very dangerous gangster, and nothing more or less than that.



Windwaker said:


> This could be just me, but I think the idea of Bruce actually giving a shit about gotham's opinion of his activities as Batman would be really really odd. Practically out of character.



I would'nt go that far. It would depend on where he is at the time (mentally speaking), and would be related to whether or not he thought they were right. Example: if they started turning on him because they thought he was attracting all these lunatics to their city, and if he thought there was something to that, that would affect him. 

The younger Bruce would care more what Gotham thinks of him since he's still an idealist. Basically how much he cares about Gotham's opinion is directly related to how well his career and life are going (the Kingpin once said something similar about Daredevil), and remember his goal is too inspire people. I'd say he _does_ care and only does'nt when he thinks that Gotham would go to hell without Batman around- convince him otherwise, or make him doubt that even slightly, then it is perfectly in character.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Mobster with a top hat. So scary.
What I meant by realistic was to drop the umbrella, the cigarette extension, the monocle, and the fancy tux (business suit works fine).
Penguin could work, I just don't really care for the guy. It's a personal thing.

On the other hand, I like Black Mask. He's a nice comparison to Bruce Wayne (not Batman) since Bruce Wayne's manor was also burnt down (he didn't burn it of course). 



MartialHorror said:


> Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.
> 
> It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.



...because he wants to fix the city that his family helped to build. 

What else is he going to do with his life at this point? Watch his attempts to fix Gotham go to waste? Like Rachel said, Bruce needs Batman.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mobster with a top hat. So scary.
> What I meant by realistic was to drop the umbrella, the cigarette extension, the monocle, and the fancy tux (business suit works fine).
> Penguin could work, I just don't really care for the guy. It's a personal thing.



So you are saying he is less realistic than a people who dress up like clown, bats and scarecrows?

Come on, he'd be fine. And besides, most people who want him don't want him as the _main_ villain, just a supporting bad guy. 



> On the other hand, I like Black Mask. He's a nice comparison to Bruce Wayne (not Batman) since Bruce Wayne's manor was also burnt down (he didn't burn it of course).



Black Mask is a millionaire playboy who hates his parents and dresses up as a violent gangster as a way of dealing with his personal issues and avenging himself against Gotham City, for all the phoneyness he perceives is endemic in it. He is a perfect counterpoint to either Bruce _or_ Batman, and not just because his house burnt down.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

I just listed one reason, I know there are other comparisons and contrasts between the two. 



> So you are saying he is less realistic than a people who dress up like clown, bats and scarecrows?
> 
> Come on, he'd be fine. And besides, most people who want him don't want him as the main villain, just a supporting bad guy.



Yea, he'd be fine. But get rid of the top hat, monocle, and tux.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> I just listed one reason, I know there are other comparisons and contrasts between the two.



My point was that he contrasts with Batman as much as Bruce, and I don't know why you said he did'nt. Besides, there were better things than the mansion burning down (which only happens to Bruce in the film anyway).



> Yea, he'd be fine. But get rid of the top hat, monocle, and tux.



So, in other words, your fine with The Penguin so long as he is not The Penguin.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

> My point was that he contrasts with Batman as much as Bruce, and I don't know why you said he did'nt. Besides, there were better things than the mansion burning down (which only happens to Bruce in the film anyway).



Yea, I know. I didn't because I'm lazy. 
I just like the mansion burning down cause while Roman's house goes down, Bruce's new house goes up.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 15, 2010)

Batman 3? 

Johnny Depp would probably make a good Riddler. 
though I think a new Joker would be terrible.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> So, in other words, your fine with The Penguin so long as he is not The Penguin.



To be honest, i don't think the monacle and cig extension are necessary. The tux definitely (since that's part of why "The Penguin" fits), the umbrella definitely, and the top hat maybe. If i were to include the monacle, top hat, and cig extension, it'd only be for a scene or two.

Also, the umbrella obviously can't have a bunch of gadgets in it. A Blade would work though.



masamune1 said:


> The younger Bruce would care more what Gotham thinks of him since he's still an idealist. Basically how much he cares about Gotham's opinion is directly related to how well his career and life are going (the Kingpin once said something similar about Daredevil), and remember his goal is too inspire people. I'd say he _does_ care and only does'nt when he thinks that Gotham would go to hell without Batman around- convince him otherwise, or make him doubt that even slightly, then it is perfectly in character.



True. 

I just don't think he'd ever be like "Is it really worth it?" based on public opinion. Sure he wants to inspire people, but I think priority number 1 is protecting the city, and if batman is needed, batman will exist.

He'd only stop if he was causing the problem, and i think that plot point was already addressed enough in TDK.



Chee said:


> Yea, I know. I didn't because I'm lazy.
> I just like the mansion burning down cause while Roman's house goes down, Bruce's new house goes up.



If Nolan (or someone else) was planning on doing Batman 4, then I definitely wouldn't mind Roman being introduced in this film, but I don't think Roman's fall and Black Mask's rise AND his defeat by batman could all fit into one film without taking away from other aspects of it.

With two face it was easy because all he did was go on a brief rampage. With Black Masks he rises to the top of the criminal underworld, which isn't something accomplished overnight ha.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

what was cool about penguin was he was a greedy villain in it for the money unlike other batman villain who wanted to just kill people for fun like the joker, or wanted revenge like 2 face or cure his wife like mr. freeze. he seemed like the most realistic he did it for the money.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

NAM said:


> what was cool about penguin was he was a greedy villain in it for the money unlike other batman villain who wanted to just kill people for fun like the joker, or wanted revenge like 2 face or cure his wife like mr. freeze. he seemed like the most realistic he did it for the money.



Pretty much this.

He turns to crime mainly because its the only place he really fits, and he's ridiculously good at it.

He's perfectly sane, knows when and when not to act, and maintains a certain level of legitimacy that makes it hard for batman to shut him down. He plans crimes, and facilitates the sale and trafficking of stolen goods, but he rarely commits the crimes himself.

Hell, at this point in the comics, Batman and Penguin actually work together. For the most part, Penguin has gone straight, and just chills in his nightclub, and in exchange for being left alone by Bats, he gives him info on the criminal underworld.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's get James Woods for an old Joker.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Let's get James Woods for an old Joker.



RETROACTIVE CONTINUITY!


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2010)

Blondie said:


> RETROACTIVE CONTINUITY!



Ok William Dafoe? Better? Jump from Marvel to DC, ahhhhchyea.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

. . . CROSSOVER!


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2010)

More rumors. D:



> Rumors about Batman 3  just can't be stopped. A weeks after reports claimed that David Goyer  and Jonah Nolan are writing the script for the third Batman installment, reports have surfaced that the movie may start shooting by the end of this year. According to The Moving Image, the news comes from an unlikely place: the set of John Landis' upcoming Burke and Hare, where an anonymous crew member informed the site of the possibility of shooting this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown


----------



## superattackpea (Feb 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Because it will get old eventually. Yes, he expected it. But as time goes on, he will become tired that him, the crime fighter, si being hated by people who dont do a damn thing.
> 
> It will be a "Why do I bother with this?" deal.



This statement cannot possibly be farther from the characterization of batman. There really is no way to express through writing how off it is.

Famine, the horsemen of the Apocalypse, a force so powerful it corrupted superman, wonder women, and an entire nation with ease tried to infect the batman and didn't even succeed in making him flinch, his hunger for justice so much greater.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

You know thinking of it my dream Batman film that will never happen would be

Year 100


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2010)

I think the league of assassins might make a return. 

Penguin would make a fantastic addition to the series.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

> I think the league of assassins might make a return.



Talia al Ghul?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> *I think the league of assassins might make a return. *
> 
> Penguin would make a fantastic addition to the series.



I doubt it. Definitely not in this film. Maybe later. I'd like to see them again though, maybe make Ra's Al Ghul a Phantom-type title given to their leader, so the new guy is closer to the comic book one.  

I think I'd say the same for the Penguin- I expect this film to be about the mob losing out to the "freaks" as the main criminals in Gotham (ie. most of the main mobsters get killed by them). In that case I'd prefer if the Penguin came later as a replacement for them, maybe in the film after this.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2010)

I think that this third film must have the following:

- Mob Episode: Epilogue
- Aspects of Book III & IV from "The Dark Knight Returns" ie City at War storyline with Police, National Guard and State police hunting Batman
- Batmans injuries are so sever that he ends up in a coma for the next
4 years

...


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Talia al Ghul?









 

She should be included in this movie and given the role of the avenger  same as Yukishiro Tomoe ( from Samurai X Trust & Betrayal movie). She first appears to Bruce offering to assist him in his war on crime but is secretly planning to kill him because he "killed" her father however, after watching him fight and suffer she falls in love with him. At the end of the movie because of interfering Talia is killed. 

Pretty good eh? :ho


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

No. 

No, "you killed my father, prepare to die," bull crap. 

Unless Nolan can pull it off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2010)

No Batman 3.

The Joker is an important character to the Batman franchise.  After Heath Ledger's magnificent performance... I think it would be a mistake to re-cast him.  Which is why I am proposing a reboot.  I think they should choose a new Batman and a new Director and they should focus on creating a good Batman origin story.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

That is brilliant Rukia!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I think I'd say the same for the Penguin- I expect this film to be about the mob losing out to the "freaks" as the main criminals in Gotham (ie. most of the main mobsters get killed by them). In that case I'd prefer if the Penguin came later as a replacement for them, maybe in the film after this.



Most of those "freaks" don't have the organizational smarts to actually take control of the power vacuum left by the mob.

I can see Penguin bringing the freaks in under him and being the brains behind the operation.


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> No.
> 
> No, "you killed my father, prepare to die," bull crap.
> 
> Unless Nolan can pull it off.



HE CAN! 

YOU DOUBT NOLAN! 

THAT'S SACRILEGIOUS! 

YOU SHALL BE PUNISHED! 

*puts on Jury wig and get-up*



Court is now in session! 

You are charged with ridiculing Christopher Nolan's directing ability. I hereby sentence you to watch the 2004 "Catwoman" film starring Halle Berry all day.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

WHAT!? I'M NOLAN'S BIGGEST FAN ON HERE. 

Fokkin' member of nolanfans.com, bitches.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Most of those "freaks" don't have the organizational smarts to actually take control of the power vacuum left by the mob.



I was'nt saying they did (though they do- Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face; they are all smarter than these mobsters). I was thinking more about them running amuck and destroying the mob in the process, or starting a gang war. They would'nt be out to just take over their turf. I can't thnk of many of them who would actually want to fill such a vacuum, but I can think of many who would like to create one.

The reason they won't fill the vacuum isn't that they lack the smarts; it's that they lack the interest.



> I can see Penguin bringing the freaks in under him and being the brains behind the operation.



I can't. I can see him _trying_ to do that, but it's more likely he would fail because few of the freaks would be interested in just setting up another crime boss, another Falcone. The difference between the mob and them is the mob respresented a corrupt but functioning order; the freaks, even if they are'nt out and out anarchists like the Joker, represent different kinds of chaos and their own psychotic fantasies. 

Two-Face would be the most plausible character to unite them (should Nolan will that). If they take the _Dark Victory_ routhe can start a mob war not to replace the Falcone and co. criminal order but simply to destroy it, in this case probably for violent vigilante justice Bruce does'nt have the stomach for.  He's much more intimidating than the Penguin and so can keep the others in line, even if regardless of whose running the show betrayal is inevitable.

Otherwise, either depict a steady increase in the number of freaks running around or have the villain (whom I assume is going to be Hugo Strange) orchestrate a break out at Arkham or something and direct them against the mob. Penguin is too cautious a character to orchestrate such an ambitous scheme and would be much more suited to simply rising after the mob falls.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Otherwise, either depict a steady increase in the number of freaks running around or have the villain (whom I assume is going to be Hugo Strange) orchestrate a break out at Arkham or something and direct them against the mob. Penguin is too cautious a character to orchestrate such an ambitous scheme and would be much more suited to simply rising after the mob falls.



Oh okay. Yea that's what I meant. He'd be good to fill the vacuum, not necessarily create it.

But depending on how long the new film timeskips, if that vacuum has already been created than he could come in.

Also, in the comics Penguin is pretty good with finding out what the freaks want and making them work for him by paying them the right price, and I could see him do that in the film. Basically, I feel like Penguin gets their eccentricities (or crazyness) better than the average mob boss.


----------



## Xion (Mar 2, 2010)

Kreig said:


> Fuck Robin.



This.

When I was like 12 Batman and Robin was an awesome movie.

Watched it again the other night and it was the corniest, crappiest piece of Godforsaken garbage the world had ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2010)

Xion said:


> This.
> 
> When I was like 12 Batman and Robin was an awesome movie.
> 
> Watched it again the other night and it was the corniest, crappiest piece of Godforsaken garbage the world had ever seen.


Thank you.  You have given me the opening I needed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRH-Ywpz1_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Way too much Robin Hate



> No Batman 3.
> 
> The Joker is an important character to the Batman franchise. After Heath Ledger's magnificent performance... I think it would be a mistake to re-cast him. Which is why I am proposing a reboot. I think they should choose a new Batman and a new Director and they should focus on creating a good Batman origin story.



The Joker is probably the single only character where you can get away with recasting him completely and having him act different from movie to movie

Hes the Joker its kinda his thing


----------



## Watchman (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't get the Robin hate. I'd personally love to see Dick Grayson make an appearance - once you get past the old "what a boyscout" type nonsense, he's a great character in his own right.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Also, in the comics Penguin is pretty good with finding out what the freaks want and making them work for him by paying them the right price, and I could see him do that in the film. Basically, I feel like Penguin gets their eccentricities (or crazyness) better than the average mob boss.



That's true, but he still can't control them. He can wok with them well enough, but if he tries manipulating or control them his results will be more mixed. I still say he's better for a later film.



Watchman said:


> I don't get the Robin hate. I'd personally love to see Dick Grayson make an appearance - once you get past the old "what a boyscout" type nonsense, he's a great character in his own right.



The best way to bring in Robin would probably be to bring in Dick Grayson first and save Robin for a later film. Dick's main purpose is to keep Bruce grounded and not become too single-minded in his mision, and Dick can do that without the costume. It would also be more convincing if he became Robin years after meeting Bruce, rather than just a few months or so like in the comics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> That's true, but he still can't control them. He can wok with them well enough, but if he tries manipulating or control them his results will be more mixed. I still say he's better for a later film.



That's fine. As long as I get one awesome mental baddie (Hugo definitely works) i'm happy.



> The best way to bring in Robin would probably be to bring in Dick Grayson first and save Robin for a later film. Dick's main purpose is to keep Bruce grounded and not become too single-minded in his mision, and Dick can do that without the costume. It would also be more convincing if he became Robin years after meeting Bruce, rather than just a few months or so like in the comics.



Ding ding ding, we have a winner. I'm an ENORMOUS robin fan, Dick and Tim are both in my top 5 DC characters list, and even I know how stupid it is to have Dick go from ridiculously talented acrobat/athletic prodigy to 16 year old crimefighter in a few months.

If Dick were to become Robin, I'd want his training to begin at the end of one movie (so he can have some timeskip training), and have his first outing be towards the middle of another.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 3, 2010)

Goddammit we need the fucking Riddler!!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Goddammit we need the fucking Riddler!!



No we don't. 

**


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuck Guy Pearce. I want Sharlto Copley as the Riddler now.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 3, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Goddammit we need the fucking Riddler!!



No we don't. He could be a good villain (IMO not in this case, though - you can't follow on from the Joker with _The Riddler_, for crying out loud, that's like going from Venom/Green Goblin/Doc Ock to the Shocker!), but he's not needed, and there are plenty of other villains that are both better, and far more deserving of a time in the spotlight.

(motherfucking Black Mask, people! Look inside your hearts, you know it to be true)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> No we don't. He could be a good villain (IMO not in this case, though - you can't follow on from the Joker with _The Riddler_, for crying out loud, that's like going from Venom/Green Goblin/Doc Ock to the Shocker!), but he's not needed, and there are plenty of other villains that are both better, and far more deserving of a time in the spotlight.
> 
> (motherfucking Black Mask, people! Look inside your hearts, you know it to be true)



The Fact that you think Black Mask is a villain who can follow the Joker but the Riddler isn't is hilarious




			
				masamune1 said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Definitely not in this film. Maybe later. I'd like to see them again though, maybe make Ra's Al Ghul a Phantom-type title given to their leader, so the new guy is closer to the comic book one.



Begins Ra's was almost spot on to comic Ra's


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Fact that you think Black Mask is a villain who can follow the Joker but the Riddler isn't is hilarious



Mask is a much more sinister and dangerous villain than the Riddler, even if he's not as well-known or infamous (he's made leaps in recent years though). 

Pretty much everything point to the next film(s) being about how Gotham slides further and further into chaos as more "frreaks" appear, the theme of escalation. Black Mask is an escalation-type villain. Riddler.....not so much.



> Begins Ra's was almost spot on to comic Ra's



Except for the part where he was also Henri Ducard (and the immortality thing, but that did'nt need to show up). 

Comic Ra's would not have been interested in crippling Gotham to "restore the balance". He would have tried something more like releasing some kind of disease that would have killed 90% of the world's population. This Ra's as more about vigilante jutsice, which is more than a little different.

Plus, no Talia. And if Talia is Liam Neeson's daughter then, Neeson being dead, the dynamic changes considerably.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Black Mask isn't escalation on the Joker though, you would almost need to do a great many villains to get the feel right, and that is tricky.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

No one really is an escalation from the Joker (who can be realistically done). He's the most memorable character of Batman, besides the title character of course.

You can have more than one villain. I want Black Mask and Riddler in one movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Black Mask isn't escalation on the Joker though, you would almost need to do a great many villains to get the feel right, and that is tricky.



At his worst, Mask is a least a decent follow up. A sign that things are'nt really getting better (Riddler is just a different direction entirely).

I don't think he should be the next villain but he's more in keeping with the themes. I _do_ think there should be more than one villain in the next film to cause all sorts of chaos, and I think it could work especially since at least two of them- Scarecrow and Joker himself- are still alive and don't need to be reintroduced.

Not that the focus should be on following up the Joker anyway. The idea should be that _Gotham_ is getting worse, which would'nt really work unless there were more freaks running around anyway.



Chee said:


> No one really is an escalation from the Joker (who can be realistically done). He's the most memorable character of Batman, besides the title character of course.
> 
> You can have more than one villain. I want Black Mask and Riddler in one movie.



The theme of escalation is about Gotham getting progessively worse and more violent. It's not really about someone worse than the Joker showing up. That said, the Riddler is just a complete misstep when you are looking for an escalation bad guy, because he is just not that kind of villain.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I also don't think Nolan is right for the next Bat Film

I want more Fantastic Elements


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

> the Riddler is just a complete misstep when you are looking for an escalation bad guy, because he is just not that kind of villain.



Black Mask for escalation (or whoever, I really don't care as long as he's badass). Riddler can be the type of villain that's after Batman's identity and figuring out who it is.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

If I was going to use Black Mask it'd be as the management of new kind of Gang with Bane acting as his muscle


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Black Mask for escalation (or whoever, I really don't care as long as he's badass). Riddler can be the type of villain that's after Batman's identity and figuring out who it is.



I've said it before and I'll say it again- if you want a villain like that, you're better off with Strange. The Riddler is not that kind of bad guy. And he would be a distraction if paired up with Black Mask, wih whom he has zero chemistry. You might as well pair him up with Two-Face again.

If you are putting the Riddler in and you have to change him so much that he's interested mostly in figuring out who Batman is, then you are wanting the Riddler in the film for the sake of having the Riddler. That is not what the character is about and if he is going to be put in, he should be treated with the respect he deserves and stay truer to his character.



Taleran said:


> If I was going to use Black Mask it'd be as the management of new kind of Gang with Bane acting as his muscle



I'd make him, as in the comics, a playboy failing businessman- type who masquarades as a sadistic masked crime lord, a dark mirror of Bruce. The gang would be the False Face Society like in the comics, and would include as a cameo those three guys who wear animal masks (the Terrible Trio, I think they are called). 

He would be at war with the Penguin (and maybe others) for control of a vacuum created in the third film, where I would hope the Falcone family is wiped out by the "freaks" in some manner or another. Penguin would win, but mostly because Bruce had to concentrate on the more dangerous Sionis.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Hugo Strange would be PERFECT can't believe I forgot about him


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hugo Strange would be PERFECT can't believe I forgot about him



The set up for the next film is that Batman is being hunted down by a special task force assembled specifically to catch him; that is _exactly_ the plot of the Strange story _Prey_, which happens to be set in the right time period (ie. Batman's early career). And David Goyer said that he wants to use a villain who has'nt been used before.

He's not only pefect- I'd say he's a leading candidate.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I'd go with Hugo while trying to create something to catch the Batman unwittingly turns one of the Officers into a monster(Bane) who becomes both unstable and a burtal at what he does.

Then you tie Hugo's funding into the payroll of a new Costumed Gang run by Black Mask, Bruce manages to take the gang down but the film ends with Officer Bane breaking Bruce.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with Strange. I've heard of him though.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Mad Science


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think I'd go with Hugo unwittingly creating something like Bane while trying to create something to catch the Batman unwittingly turns one of the Officers into a monster(Bane) who becomes both unstable and a burtal at what he does.
> 
> Then you tie Hugo's funding into the payroll of a new Costumed Gang run by Black Mask, Bruce manages to take the gang down but the film ends with Officer Bane breaking Bruce.



I think I'd avoid most of the Monster Men drugged-up goons stuff. And I definitely would'nt do Bane like that- the original sounds much more interesting, in my opinion. I would save him for much further down the line.
You don't break Batman two or three years into his job.

I think Id' prefer just sticking to the basic _Prey_ storyline and have him as a crazy psychiatrist with mob connections who becomes obsessed with Batman, and gets a crooked cop to frame him for murders to that end. 

That's too short for a full movie of course- I'd make it that he wants to break from the mob and arranges a breakout at Arkham, and manages to get them to fight each other. If Two-Face were still alive that would probably make things easier.     



Chee said:


> I'm not really familiar with Strange. I've heard of him though.








He's a criminal psychiatrist with mob connections (they put him through school) who manages to figure out Batman's identity. He's obsessed with Batman because he's obsessed with physical and mental perfection, and thinks Batman represents that. Sometimes gets his goons dosed up on super-steroids. He is one of Batman's earliest villains.

He does'nt have a lot of great stories and he's not that well known, but he is one of Batmans' darker and realistic villains, and he has a lot of potential.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea, Dr. Strange could work.

But he's not sexy material.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Get Terry O'Quinn to play him, there ya go


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

No way. D:<


----------



## Watchman (Mar 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Fact that you think Black Mask is a villain who can follow the Joker but the Riddler isn't is hilarious



Yeah, you're right, I'm a bit of a Black Mask fanboy, so I may overstate his importance a bit, but to me, Roman Sionis is a great foil for Bruce Wayne, and one of the few I could take credibly as a threat after Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2010)

Black Mask would be a good villian for the next film I think.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again- if you want a villain like that, you're better off with Strange. The Riddler is not that kind of bad guy. And he would be a distraction if paired up with Black Mask, wih whom he has zero chemistry. You might as well pair him up with Two-Face again.
> 
> If you are putting the Riddler in and you have to change him so much that he's interested mostly in figuring out who Batman is, then you are wanting the Riddler in the film for the sake of having the Riddler. That is not what the character is about and if he is going to be put in, he should be treated with the respect he deserves and stay truer to his character.


You're wrong, i think Nolan could pull the Riddler off perfectly if done right. 

Here's what you do, since Batman is now the wanted criminal, make it so that the Riddler capitalizes on just that, he portray's himself to the public as the man to catch the Bat and makes it his goal to figure out who Batman is, yet all the while he commits crimes that point towards Batman yet have his own signature to it and it's up to someone to figure out who's actually behind it, The Riddler becomes a Psuedo-Hero-Villain. That sounds like perfect escalation to me, combine that with another villain with similar goals and you've got fucking gold.

Think about it, Bat's is a villain in the eyes of the public, you now need someone willing to hunt him down and that points towards a criminal capitalizing on that, no one better fits the bill then the Riddler, who's main goal is tormenting Batman and trying to figure out who he is. Yet the Riddler also deals with his need to match wits with Batman, his need to find a person smart enough to figure him out.

As Batman still looks to be the hero and save Gotham, it will be an epic battle of wits on both their parts.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Riddler's believable in the Nolanverse. His characterization from TAS can fit in.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

But so is hugo strange. The most he'd need is some minor tweaking.

THe more I think about it, the only legit reason to use the riddler over hugo strange is because he's the riddler.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> You're wrong, i think Nolan could pull the Riddler off perfectly if done right.
> 
> Here's what you do, since Batman is now the wanted criminal, make it so that the Riddler capitalizes on just that, he portray's himself to the public as the man to catch the Bat and makes it his goal to figure out who Batman is, yet all the while he commits crimes that point towards Batman yet have his own signature to it and it's up to someone to figure out who's actually behind it, The Riddler becomes a Psuedo-Hero-Villain. That sounds like perfect escalation to me, combine that with another villain with similar goals and you've got fucking gold.
> 
> ...





Comic Book Guy said:


> Riddler's believable in the Nolanverse. His characterization from TAS can fit in.





Windwaker said:


> *But so is hugo strange. The most he'd need is some minor tweaking.
> 
> THe more I think about it, the only legit reason to use the riddler over hugo strange is because he's the riddler.*



^This.

I'm not saying the Riddler would'nt work in Nolan's universe; I'm saying he would'nt work _now, at this moment in time,_ at least not as well as he could or should. 


*@CabbageCabrera*, you've just described Hugo Strange, with a bit of Mysterio thrown in. 

Escalation means that things in Gotham progressively get worse and worse, yet more violent and out of control. Riddler is not an escalation villain. He's ruthless, but he is much more cerebral and he isn't the type to commit random violence for no good reason. Escalation is not about giving Batman a more challenging enemy to fight (not that Riddler is more challenging than the Joker anyway); it's about playing with the idea that Batman tried to make the city better, but ended up making it 10 times worse.

Strange isn't a perfect example of this villain, but he's darker and more dangerous than Riddler ever was (even that time the Riddler was dark and dangerous), and is a better choice to bring chaos to the city because he's more likely to manipulate the crazies and the freaks than Nygma would, and be more successful at it. 

For Riddler you first need to show that Batman is smart enough to warrant his attention, that he is the World's Greatest Detective- that's an area the films have only begun to develop. His battle's with Batman are purely cerebral (Strange's are also emotional and personal, which suits this type of story more), and he should be saved for a time when Batman isn't carrying all the emotional baggage he is after the events of _TDK._ 

Riddler should be saved for a fourth, or probably fifth or sixth film. Done right he could carry a film on his own (more or less) but even you admit he would need someone backing him up in this one. Bringing him in now is a waste of character.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2010)

Strange is more dangerous than the Riddler? Seriously?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2010)

Riddler and The Joker are not dangerous to Batman, The Riddler isn't dangerous to Anyone

Hes a fun character in it for the game but he doesn't hurt people unless he explicitly has to its more about the game to him


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Strange is more dangerous than the Riddler? Seriously?



In terms of his ability to mess with and challenge Batman, yes. Potentially at least. 

Strange is dangerous in the same way the Joker is dangerous. He's a fan of Batman. A warped, psychotic, highly intelligent and utterly psychopahic fan. He does'nt want to kill Batman, instead he's interested in messing with him and pushing him to his limits. And like the Joker, he may understand Bat's a little better than he knows himself.  Riddler wants to humilate and defeat Batman and is consequently a little les imaginative and a bit more predictable.

Also, Strange is much better at not getting caught.


Taleran said:


> Riddler and The Joker are not dangerous to Batman, The Riddler isn't dangerous to Anyone
> 
> Hes a fun character in it for the game but he doesn't hurt people unless he explicitly has to its more about the game to him



Well, he was once going to nuke Star City.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2010)

We're not talking about Green Arrow


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Is Nolan working on the script?  I haven't heard anything definitive.  I know he was making the rounds and discussing Inception and answered some Batman questions in the process.  But those are really the only details I have heard.

I'm sure Nolan will find a way to include Scarecrow in the next film again.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

I think he has a hard on for Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Isn't this the final Batman movie? If it is then I'd rather see the Riddler or Black Mask than Hugo Strange. Strange is far too similar to the Joker and not half as interesting.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 7, 2010)

they can't go with some limp dick villain for the final chapter; they need to raise the bar villain wise and get an incredible actor to play the part...then that actor needs to die.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't this the final Batman movie? If it is then I'd rather see the Riddler or Black Mask than Hugo Strange. Strange is far too similar to the Joker and not half as interesting.



To everyone who doesn't read comics Everyone is going to be seen as 

a) Inferior to the Joker
b) in some way Similiar

Hell the Riddler is easily a closer comparison character to the Joker

This movie will be the hardest by far and it doesn't matter as much the characters picked as long as the story has to be spot on.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *Isn't this the final Batman movie?* If it is then I'd rather see the Riddler or Black Mask than Hugo Strange. Strange is far too similar to the Joker and not half as interesting.



Where did you hear that?

Riddler and Black Mask are both similar to the Joker, esp. Black Mask whose arguably the most violent after him. The only similarity is that neither really want to kill Batman as much as they want to mess with his head. There are plenty of differences and Strange is perfect for an early-era Batman.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

masa - Nolan has mentioned before (I don't have a quote or a source so my credibility is weak) that he was interested in making three films. A beginning, middle, and end. Paraphrasing, of course.

And he's pretty timid of even doing the third one.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> masa - Nolan has mentioned before (I don't have a quote or a source so my credibility is weak) that he was interested in making three films. A beginning, middle, and end. Paraphrasing, of course.
> 
> And he's pretty timid of even doing the third one.



Just because Nolan is planning to do only one more film does'nt mean this is the last one. At the end of the day, this is Warner Bros. series more than his, and they will probably want to continue it as long as it is profitable. And these films are only focusing on his early years so there is a wealth of stories to tell. That Nolan is avoiding killing some of his villains is further evidence of that.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, this won't be the last Batman film. The franchise is too popular for that. But its most likely the last Nolan installment, and really, a lot of people I've talked to said that they wouldn't want to watch a third Batman if Nolan wasn't behind the camera.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, this won't be the last Batman film. The franchise is too popular for that. But its most likely the last Nolan installment, and really, *a lot of people I've talked to said that they wouldn't want to watch a third Batman if Nolan wasn't behind the camera*.



I have a hard time believing that. If it's a sequel it will still be set in the same world, and WB probaby won't allow a radical change of direction to one of their most profitable series ever. 

Besides, he'd probably stay on as producer. And his brother, Goyer and other crew members might stay on even if Nolan does not (his brother might even replace him- he's starting to direct himself now, isn't he?).


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

It's not unbelievable. Some people think that a director change will result in what happened to the previous Batman series.



> (his brother might even replace him- he's starting to direct himself now, isn't he?)



No, it's just a rumor.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> It's not unbelievable. Some people think that a director change will result in what happened to the previous Batman series.



I never said it was unbelievable, just that I had a hard time believing it. I know that is a risk but like I said, I think WB will want to keep a tighter rein on that because this series is making far more money and getting far better reviews. And if anything the Burton/ Schumacher series will just make them want to avoid that even further.   



> No, it's just a rumor.



Well, it still might happen. Either way he might still stay on as a writer and both he and Chris will probably stay on as producers.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like to see Jonah do a smaller film first.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, if he was doing the 4th movie, that would give him a good 5 or 6 years to do that.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

He's writing a screenplay for Steven Spielberg. But he might end up directing it himself if Steven drops out of the project. Or Chris might pick it up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

So who do you think should move forward with the batman series once Nolan is done?

I hope that once Nolan leaves, the new director keeps certain elements of Nolan's series, but makes the movies a little less realistic. I want some of the more unrealistic enemies (Mr. Freeze, Clayface, new Ra's/Lazarus'd Neeson) and for Batman to use more advanced technology.

Basically, closer to the comics. I also wouldn't mind seeing Robin, but thats not a priority.

I feel like if they're going to make a combined Film DCU, and a justice league movie, they need to make batman a little more unrealistic for him to fit in at all.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally, I like the films without unrealistic villains. For Batman, I like it as realistic as possible (I say 'as possible' because no way would a man ever dress up as a bat and be taken seriously).

Other comic book movies are okay with unrealistic villains.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So who do you think should move forward with the batman series once Nolan is done?
> 
> I hope that once Nolan leaves, the new director keeps certain elements of Nolan's series, but makes the movies a little less realistic. I want some of the more unrealistic enemies (Mr. Freeze, Clayface, new Ra's/Lazarus'd Neeson) and for Batman to use more advanced technology.
> 
> ...



I don't think they should do that. If they make a Justice League movie they should bite the bullet and make that a different continuity, like the old Earth 1/ Earth 2 set up in the comics.

Also while I want Ra's back I don't want the Lazarus version- I'd much prefer if Ra's was just a title given to the successive leaders of the League of Shadows. The problem with immortal Ra's is that every version of usually ends up being reduced to a guy obsessed with cheating death, to the point where his ecoterrorism and love for his family are set aside (usually shown by him trying to steal their bodies). Take away his immortality and his other, more interesting aspects will remain at the forefront.

The series does'nt need less realistic villains. Many of the less realistic ones can be adapted realistically anyway, and more importantly they tend not to be too important to Batman's own story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Personally, I like the films without unrealistic villains. For Batman, I like it as realistic as possible (I say 'as possible' because no way would a man ever dress up as a bat and be taken seriously).
> 
> Other comic book movies are okay with unrealistic villains.



I can see how people would feel that way. I wouldn't mind seeing batman be a bit more unrealistic though, since its awesome seeing him using intelligence, tech, and sheer badassery to compete with villains he really should have no business fighting. Its one of the things that initially endeared me to the character.

Also, I just find it hard to believe that anybody could do "as realistic as possible" batman as good as Nolan. And I don't want the new films to seem like lesser copies of the original 3.

Also, @Masamune:

I agree with what you're saying about Ra's. That's why I'd be fine with it either way. 

As for more unrealistic villains, I'd be fine with them being adapted more realistically so long as it doesn't rob them of their identity.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> I hope that once Nolan leaves, the new director keeps certain elements of Nolan's series, but makes the movies a little less realistic. I want some of the more unrealistic enemies (Mr. Freeze, Clayface, new Ra's/Lazarus'd Neeson) and for Batman to use more advanced technology.
> 
> Basically, closer to the comics. I also wouldn't mind seeing Robin, but thats not a priority.



We already had this in Returns and Batman and Robin. And none of us want to watch that stuff again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> We already had this in Returns and Batman and Robin. And none of us want to watch that stuff again.



You're kidding right? Also, did you mix up Returns with Forever?

Forever and Batman and Robin are incredibly far away from the comics, and have more in common with the Adam West cartoon series than with the comics.

A batman movie could be made somewhat less realistic and still avoid the tragic campfest that was B & R.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Batman Returns was the best non-Nolan Batman film.  I'm not sure why people are so down on it.

I don't want to see Batman continuation films unless Nolan is the director.  Did they not learn anything from last time?  Replacing Burton with Schumacher temporarily crippled the franchise!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Batman Returns was the best non-Nolan Batman film.  I'm not sure why people are so down on it.
> 
> I don't want to see Batman continuation films unless Nolan is the director.  Did they not learn anything from last time?  Replacing Burton with Schumacher temporarily crippled the franchise!



That's because Burton was replaced with Schumacher, not because Burton was replaced.  

You just need a director who knows how to play by the rules. You should probably start by someone actually writing those rules down somewhere first.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

I want a pure fun Batman movie after Nolan's done. Batman's close with the police, he has advanced tech, and maybe even a sidekick/costumed ally or two. Not in the sense of B&R but in the vein of the Spider-Man or Iron Man films.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I want a pure fun Batman movie after Nolan's done. Batman's close with the police, he has advanced tech, and maybe even a sidekick/costumed ally or two. Not in the sense of B&R but in the vein of the Spider-Man or Iron Man films.



I think I agree with you. Although the words "pure fun" kind of scare me.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

The 4th film should be the start of a new trilogy, in the sense that _Begins, TDK_ and this new film are a trilogy- all should still be part of the same continuity. This trilogy is about escalation, Batman's early years, and how his plan to defeat the mob backfired and helped to unleash the better class of criminal. 

The next trilogy should be about him digging his heels in to deal with this new threat, about him getting to grips with the fact that this might take longer than he thought. I hope in the 3rd film the Faclone mob is all but destroyed, so the 4th film should be about the "freaks" trying to fill that void so you can introduce the gangster-type villains like Penguin and Black Mask, and maybe smaller or joke roles for someone like Scarface. It should be a gang war, methinks.

I think he's already on pretty good terms with the police (notwithstanding how the last film ended), and I don't want to see him using too much hi-tech stuff (at least no this early; chronoogically speaking he's just finishing his "early years"). But I would'nt mind if his sidekicks and allies started popping up, though I think Dick and Barbara should show up before Robin and Batgirl.

The pacing is crucial- Batman should be allowed to develop at a steady rate. Don't bring in too much stuff just yet. And I don't like the sound of that "pure fun" comment.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The next trilogy should be about him digging his heels in to deal with this new threat, about him getting to grips with the fact that this might take longer than he thought. I hope in the 3rd film the Faclone mob is all but destroyed, so the 4th film should be about the "freaks" trying to fill that void so you can introduce the gangster-type villains like Penguin and Black Mask, and maybe smaller or joke roles for someone like Scarface. It should be a gang war, methinks.



I like this. However, I'd also like to see less realistic villains like Clayface, Mr. Freeze, and Poison Ivy pop up.



> I think he's already on pretty good terms with the police (notwithstanding how the last film ended), and I don't want to see him using too much hi-tech stuff (at least no this early; chronoogically speaking he's just finishing his "early years"). But I would'nt mind if his sidekicks and allies started popping up, though I think Dick and Barbara should show up before Robin and Batgirl.
> 
> The pacing is crucial- Batman should be allowed to develop at a steady rate. Don't bring in too much stuff just yet. And I don't like the sound of that "pure fun" comment.



By the end of 3 he'll definitely be on good terms with Gordon and the GCPD.

As for hi-tech stuff, keep in mind he's the richest man in the world. A lot of the stuff he uses in the comics is only ridiculous due to the level that he's miniaturized it. Stuff like his Acetylene (laser) cutter, his various grenades (stun/flash/smoke/cryo/tear gas), and his other tools (lockpicks, camera, handcuffs, etc.)

I wouldn't mind Dick (or just Haley's circus) being mentioned towards the end of  batman 3, but I wouldn't want for them to actually cast Dick.

As far as Robin goes, the 4th one should have Dick getting in on the secret and begin training, with him making his debut on the street in the 5th.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Skip Robin and go straight to Nightwing please.


----------



## Fei (Mar 8, 2010)

Nolan has said in the past that he doesn't like the character of Robin and that he doesn't fit into what he envisions Batman to be.  While he has apparently gone back on that opinion a bit, Robin still shouldn't really have a place in this version of Batman.  They need to take notes from Spiderman 3 that suffered from way too many characters all vying for screen time.  Most would say that the biggest problem with the Dark Knight is that the Joker overshadowed Batman.  Adding Robin furthers that problem in the next movie.

The biggest challenge for Batman 3 has to be the death of Heath Ledger since the Joker is the penultimate Batman villain and it makes so much sense to factor him into any film.  Without the Joker, the most interesting villain left is probably Catwoman because you can play up her romantic relationship and her general altruism when compared to other Batman villains.  The Riddler is probably the other villain thats up there but its a bit hard to overcome the "campiness" that surrounds the character but it could be done.

As for the opinion that a new Batman movie should be more of a "fun" movie, thats generally against what the modern version of the comic has been since the 1980s.  You have to go back to the campy superfriends version of the 60s to get away from that.  Look at the essence of Batman too, its about a kid that witnessed his parents getting murdered directly in front of him.  You shouldn't make light of that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Skip Robin and go straight to Nightwing please.



There would have to be a significant time skip if they did that, and a pretty lengthy flashback describing their former partnership and eventual split.

I'd rather just have him be robin first. The relationship between Bruce and his "family" is a pretty big part of the character, one that hasn't been touched on with any degree of success in the movies.



Fei said:


> Nolan has said in the past that he doesn't like the character of Robin and that he doesn't fit into what he envisions Batman to be.  While he has apparently gone back on that opinion a bit, Robin still shouldn't really have a place in this version of Batman.  They need to take notes from Spiderman 3 that suffered from way too many characters all vying for screen time.  Most would say that the biggest problem with the Dark Knight is that the Joker overshadowed Batman.  Adding Robin furthers that problem in the next movie.



Which is why I wouldn't want Robin to be in Batman 3. Dick should come in in batman 4 at the earliest. 

Well, I guess I wouldn't mind Hayley's circus (where dick's parents were killed) being included at the end of the third movie in some way.



> The biggest challenge for Batman 3 has to be the death of Heath Ledger since the Joker is the penultimate Batman villain and it makes so much sense to factor him into any film.  Without the Joker, the most interesting villain left is probably Catwoman because you can play up her romantic relationship and her general altruism when compared to other Batman villains.  The Riddler is probably the other villain thats up there but its a bit hard to overcome the "campiness" that surrounds the character but it could be done.



Its true that Ra's and Joker are the big two batman villains but there are others who could be almost as interesting. It all depends on how they're written. Riddler, Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Penguin, and Bane could all be good villains if written well.

Also, with a less scene stealing villain, they might be able to focus more on Bruce.



> As for the opinion that a new Batman movie should be more of a "fun" movie, thats generally against what the modern version of the comic has been since the 1980s.  You have to go back to the campy superfriends version of the 60s to get away from that.  Look at the essence of Batman too, its about a kid that witnessed his parents getting murdered directly in front of him.  You shouldn't make light of that.



Fun =! Camp

IMO the first batman movie could be considered fun, but it wasn't overly campy like the superfriends or B&R.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't get why people hate Batman Returns so much, it wasn't that bad really. 

I watched the Rifftrax of Batman and Robin today and it was the cinematic equivalent to being fondled by a gym teacher.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get why people hate Batman Returns so much, it wasn't that bad really.
> 
> I watched the Rifftrax of Batman and Robin today and it was the cinematic equivalent to being fondled by a gym teacher.



Yeah, Batman Returns was good, Keaton was the last good Batman before Bale.

 Fondled by a gym teacher? and it only cost 2.99, nice.


----------



## eliana (Mar 8, 2010)

well hopefully this next movie doesn't come out so bad, although it is gonna be a little less entertaining without the joker. 

But i think Christian bale and the other casts played their roles really gooo-ood!


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

A movie with Riddler directed by Nolan has more potential than one with Joker, considering Cristohper's previous works, I'm pretty certain of it, he just loves to work with scripts that revolves around comebacks, cliffhangers and stuff, Edward Nygma is like a godsend in this way. A perfect match.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 8, 2010)

Batman 3?


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish Morgan Freeman would be Robin.






lol.....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think he could really do the role justice.

My choice: Christopher mintz-plasse


----------



## Bart (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm still wondering will both Bale and Reynolds play their respected roles in the Justice League movie.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure DC is not currently stupid at the point to make a JL movie.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

Fei said:


> As for the opinion that a new Batman movie should be more of a "fun" movie, thats generally against what the modern version of the comic has been since the 1980s.  You have to go back to the campy superfriends version of the 60s to get away from that.  Look at the essence of Batman too, its about a kid that witnessed his parents getting murdered directly in front of him.  You shouldn't make light of that.



Thank you for proving that you haven't really followed either the comics or the characters other appearances since the 80's.




			
				Fei said:
			
		

> Nolan has said in the past that he doesn't like the character of Robin and that he doesn't fit into what he envisions Batman to be. While he has apparently gone back on that opinion a bit, Robin still shouldn't really have a place in this version of Batman. They need to take notes from Spiderman 3 that suffered from way too many characters all vying for screen time. Most would say that the biggest problem with the Dark Knight is that the Joker overshadowed Batman. Adding Robin furthers that problem in the next movie.



I think the problem have with the character of Robin is the inherent purpose he serves to the character of Batman that isn't largely shown very well.



			
				Fei said:
			
		

> The biggest challenge for Batman 3 has to be the death of Heath Ledger since the Joker is the penultimate Batman villain and it makes so much sense to factor him into any film. Without the Joker, the most interesting villain left is probably Catwoman because you can play up her romantic relationship and her general altruism when compared to other Batman villains. The Riddler is probably the other villain thats up there but its a bit hard to overcome the "campiness" that surrounds the character but it could be done.



I have said this before, but Heath Ledger dying *doesn't* and *shouldn't* put the Joker off of the table even before the possibly future reboots. The Joker is a character who like the Dark mirror of Batman should be always finds a way to pull himself together and find a new way to operate act in general. Heath Ledger playing the Joker isn't the be all end all Form that the Joker should take.


If I was to list off Batman movies and how I liked them it'd probably go

Begins
Batman (1966 film)
TDK (up to a point)*1
Forever
Batman (89)
Batman and Robin
Batman Returns*2


1. TDK was WAY too long I'd probably have ended it right after Joker lets Harvey out of the Hospital, everything after the creation of Two Face was horrible compared to everything that came before.

2. Returns was just not fun for me to watch


My problem with the Batman franchise in general is that just like there is only so far that you can push the 'camp' aspect there is only so far you can push the grim dark and gritty and I don't think this problem will be caught until it is too late (and I don't think Bale's vocal cords will be able to take it).

Well and the idea that any character and the Batman mythos wouldn't work in this universe is silly especially after the Microwave Water Evaporator


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Batman should teamup Aquaman in next movie.


lol...


----------



## Alice (Mar 8, 2010)

just no Robin plz; just keep original Batman:Begins harshness D:

And Riddler being main villain side would be awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think the problem have with the character of Robin is the inherent purpose he serves to the character of Batman that isn't largely shown very well.



What do you believe is his inherent purpose? Just curious. 

Personally I've always liked the Dick/Bruce dynamic, and how he brings out more of the real Bruce, not Batman, and not playboy Bruce.



> If I was to list off Batman movies and how I liked them it'd probably go
> 
> Begins
> Batman (1966 film)
> ...



Hmm, I'm about the same. Although I'd swap Forever and 89', and i haven't seen 66'

I honestly don't find forever to be all that terrible of a movie. Sure it was more campy, but the only thing I really didn't care for was how they dealt with Robin.



> My problem with the Batman franchise in general is that just like there is only so far that you can push the 'camp' aspect there is only so far you can push the grim dark and gritty and I don't think this problem will be caught until it is too late (and I don't think Bale's vocal cords will be able to take it).



Yup. While I don't think it'll be the case with 3 (since Nolan knows what he's doing), If a director tries to make 4 all dark and gritty just for the sake of being dark and gritty, I can see a movie like B&R coming out.

Except it'll be way too dark and gritty whereas B&R was way too campy and silly.



> Well and the idea that any character and the Batman mythos wouldn't work in this universe is silly especially after the Microwave Water Evaporator



True that. All that's needed is a little pseudoscience to suspend disbelief and we're set for almost any villain in the Batverse.



Rod said:


> I'm pretty sure DC is not currently stupid at the point to make a JL movie.



Not yet, but they will eventually.

And I think it'd be cool if the batman in the next trilogy is made a little less realistic so that he could fit in with the JLA. Nolan's Batman has no place in the JLA, which is why I'm glad they aren't making a JLA movie now.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

You see WW, even if they lighten up with Batman, a JLA movie will inevitably fail, before it even happens it's already doomed due a root problem:

7 protagonists. Each one of them having their own fandom.

Can see where this is going.

All of them sit and start explaning their origins:

"My parents were killed so here I am today, dressed as a bat."

It's better to do a Batman/Superman movie alone rather than put everybody (also to not risk killing one or other franchise due an accidental protrayal that went wrong here), whatever happens there will always be complaints that character A was favoured over B and C did nothing  etc... You know this will be the case since you follow comics.

It has double the potential to fail of Batman & Robin. 

I'd go for the comedy tho.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> What do you believe is his inherent purpose? Just curious.
> 
> Personally I've always liked the Dick/Bruce dynamic, and how he brings out more of the real Bruce, not Batman, and not playboy Bruce.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

^

and then....







All things considered I'd like to see in next movie:



oh wait... wrong robin.

who cares.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

I want 3 to end the very last scene to be Bane breaking Batman


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

Rod said:


> You see WW, even if they lighten up with Batman, a JLA movie will inevitably fail, before it even happens it's already doomed due a root problem:
> 
> 7 protagonists. Each one of them having their own fandom.
> 
> ...



Why would they need to explain the origins? GL is getting his own movie, as are The Flash and Superman, and I wouldn't be surprised if a WW movie comes later.

Obviously a JL movie would only work after the big 5 have all had their own movies. As for the less obvious characters, they don't need to go in depth on their origins.

Their origins could just be Batman and Supes looking over files for possible Recruits.

I don't see how it'd be instantly doomed to failure.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Why would they need to explain the origins? GL is getting his own movie, as are The Flash and Superman, and I wouldn't be surprised if a WW movie comes later.
> 
> Obviously a JL movie would only work after the big 5 have all had their own movies. As for the less obvious characters, they don't need to go in depth on their origins.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily the origins, I was more refering they'll need to be smart when building each one's background.

I see it, you take the Dc forums and scale it up, that's how the arguing public opinion will be in all the processes of the movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

Rod said:


> Not necessarily the origins, I was more refering they'll need to be smart when building each one's background.
> 
> I see it, you take the Dc forums and scale it up, that's how the arguing public opinion will be in all the processes of the movie.



Well its impossible to please everybody, especially when it comes to comic fans.

I agree that they'd have to handle the backgrounds intelligently, but I think it's possible to make a good JLA movie.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

^

Comic fans, this one aspect will just be so comedy in itself, movie being good or not.

It'll be priceless


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> What do you believe is his inherent purpose? Just curious.
> 
> Personally I've always liked the Dick/Bruce dynamic, and how he brings out more of the real Bruce, not Batman, and not playboy Bruce.



To anchor Batman and keep him from becoming to self-destructive while also training a successor.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Rod said:


> ^
> 
> Comic fans, this one aspect will just be so comedy in itself, movie being good or not.
> 
> It'll be priceless



Oh most definitely.



mystictrunks said:


> To anchor Batman and keep him from becoming to self-destructive while also training a successor.



That's how I see it as well, I just asked because I figured Taleran would post something cool (as per usual).

Which he did, so yea.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2010)

Also its very hard to get that vibe off in a movie just due to age mostly

and they would never cast someone the Proper age to be Robin


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2010)

No more this Bale shit, give me Batman.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 9, 2010)

Bale is a good Batman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Also its very hard to get that vibe off in a movie just due to age mostly
> 
> and they would never cast someone the Proper age to be Robin



Yup. I think the biggest problem with how Batman Forever handled the robin issue is that he wasn't a sidekick, he was a partner. IMO it's integral that Bruce actually be shown raising Dick (to some extent) and how that affects him as a person. Dick being brought up and taught by Bruce is a big part of that.

The whole point of the adoption is that Dick needs a parent/guardian, not just a house like in forever. Also, the fact that Dick Grayson lost his parents as a *boy* just like Bruce is a big part of why Bruce sees himself in Dick, so that's another problem with age.

I think the youngest Robin could ever be in the movies is 15-16. I wouldn't mind if they casted someone to be Dick (age 10) when he loses his parents, gets adopted by Bruce, discovers Bats, and begins training, all during batman 4. Then, in batman 5 have him be 15-16 ready to first hit the streets as robin.

Actually I think an awesome way to start off a batflick with robin is to show the gauntlet. Have Batman chasing down somebody on the rooftops (where the viewer doesn't know it's dick) and show off some crazy free running/acrobatic moves by Dick then have him get caught just as the sun rises. It'd be a cool first 5 minutes IMO.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2010)

would nolan ever put robin in his movie? it would be good if they put hi in the next movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Robin is never going to happen while Nolan and Bale are around.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> would nolan ever put robin in his movie? it would be good if they put hi in the next movie.


Bale has stated that he will leave the franchise if/when Robin is introduced.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2010)

bale sucks why is he against the idea. what he does not want to share the spotlight or something. have they given an explanation for it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Because Robin is a dumb character and it would ruin the darkness of the Batman character that the Nolan movies established. A little boy in red and green tights? Hell no.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Just in case people didn't realize, whenever I talk about plans for integrating robin into the films, I always mean post-nolan/bale.

I'd be surprised if Nolan did another film after batman 3, and I wouldn't be surprised if Bale chooses to leave with him.

I do think it's kinda dumb that Bale refuses to be Bruce Wayne if the movie has Robin. Actually, does anybody know if he had read the comics when he stated this? I remember he said it a long time ago, so I wouldn't be surprised if he was just basing that off of how shumacher handled the character.

If he's actually familiar with Robin beyond the crappy shumacher films and still maintains that opinion, I'm fine with it. 



Chee said:


> *Because Robin is a dumb character* and it would ruin the darkness of the Batman character that the Nolan movies established.



The bolded is incredibly wrong, the underlined is very right.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

He was probably basing it off the fact that for the years that Robin has been with Batman in any kind of media besides comics, its been bad news.

I just don't see how they can put a little kid into this mess. He's on the run from the police, Gotham is getting worse, his love interest kicked the bucket, and now he wants to take care of a child with emotional problems just cause his parents died and it reminded Bruce of himself?
Take care of a child while running off at night? Or take a child to the streets of Gotham where he could potentially be in the way? No freakin' way is that happening in Nolanverse.

Robin just needs to stay in the comics.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> He was probably basing it off the fact that for the years that Robin has been with Batman in any kind of media besides comics, its been bad news.
> 
> I just don't see how they can put a little kid into this mess. He's on the run from the police, Gotham is getting worse, his love interest kicked the bucket, and now he wants to take care of a child with emotional problems just cause his parents died and it reminded Bruce of himself?
> Take care of a child while running off at night? Or take a child to the streets of Gotham where he could potentially be in the way? No freakin' way is that happening in Nolanverse.
> ...



I'm actually a supporter that if Dick comes to Nolanverse, he should not be Robin under any circumstances.  I mean, having Dick around can do a lot for the character of Bruce/Batman if done right, and it should only be implied he will one day become Robin but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I'm actually a supporter that if Dick comes to Nolanverse, he should not be Robin under any circumstances.  I mean, having Dick around can do a lot for the character of Bruce/Batman if done right, and it should only be implied he will one day become Robin but that's pretty much it.



I think the thing with Nolan is that he doesn't add a character unless they have some kind of importance to the film.

Scarecrow was fear.
Ras al Ghul was his mentor.
Joker was esclation.
Harvey Dent/Two-Face was his foil.

Dick is just Batman Begins all over again, I think. It's pointless and has already been covered.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> He was probably basing it off the fact that for the years that Robin has been with Batman in any kind of media besides comics, its been bad news.



He was fine in the animated series, and the early live action series (given the tone of it) but I get your point. Still, I think that that's a weak argument at best. Simply because a poorly implemented Robin was in two of the films and it contributed to the overall badness of those two films is no reason to blacklist him. 



> I just don't see how they can put a little kid into this mess. He's on the run from the police, Gotham is getting worse, his love interest kicked the bucket, and now he wants to take care of a child with emotional problems just cause his parents died and it reminded Bruce of himself?
> Take care of a child while running off at night? Or take a child to the streets of Gotham where he could potentially be in the way? No freakin' way is that happening in Nolanverse.



In the Nolanverse...that I agree with, as i pointed out above. No way would robin work in Nolan's realistic as can be film universe. Maybe Dick Grayson could, but Robin definitely couldn't. 

That's why I also said any plans for Robin should be put off till after the third film, when Nolan has presumably left the franchise. 

Assuming that Batman 3 concludes with Bats being on good terms with the cops, gaining steady ground in his war on crime, and having made a noticeable difference in Gotham, if the 4th film kicked off from that point (with maybe a timeskip depending on who they cast for Bruce if Bale leaves) I would like to see Robin introduced.

This all boils down to my opinion that I don't think that Nolan's vision for batman is the be all end all of film batmen. I love what Nolan has done with the franchise, but I wouldn't mind if future movies eased up on the realism and on the grim and grit. 



> Robin just needs to stay in the comics.



I guess we'll have to just agree to disagree here. I'm not going to say my view isn't a little skewed, with Dick Grayson (Robin I) and Tim Drake (Robin III) being two of my favorite characters in comics. But I genuinely feel that if they played up Dick as an athletic prodigy and didn't rush his development it could work.



Chee said:


> Dick is just Batman Begins all over again, I think. It's pointless and has already been covered.


He's not batman begins all over again, but I'll admit that in Nolan's trilogy Alfred and Rachel seems (seemed) to fit the role of making Bruce realize he can't ignore Bruce Wayne, not the act, but the actual person.

Woah, long post is long.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> He was probably basing it off the fact that for the years that Robin has been with Batman in any kind of media besides comics, its been bad news.
> 
> I just don't see how they can put a little kid into this mess. He's on the run from the police, Gotham is getting worse, his love interest kicked the bucket, and now he wants to take care of a child with emotional problems just cause his parents died and it reminded Bruce of himself?
> Take care of a child while running off at night? Or take a child to the streets of Gotham where he could potentially be in the way? No freakin' way is that happening in Nolanverse.
> ...



Eh he could take care of the boy wonder during the day and leave him with Alfred at night or alternatively the movies could use taking care of Robin as an excuse for Bruce to take off a night or two and rest to bond with him since going out every night doing extreme stuff is eventually going to catch up to him.

I could see a 14/15 year old Robin fitting into the Nolanverse as support, more on the tech and detective side of things. 

As far as being begins again if it's Dick? Use a spin on Tim's origin instead, figuring out Wayne is Batman would be a good way to show that he's useful in a way that isn't fighting dudes.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2010)

For the record, I'm pretty sure Bale was (half) joking. If only because he's under contract and has only so much say in the matter. 

Plus, Nolan never ruled out Robin appearing in the franchise; he just ruled him out appearing anytime soon because this is Batman's early years. Though really, most of their comments suggest they don't even put much thought into him one way or the other.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

One Batman leaving due not liking stuff, lemme remember... where did I see this before... Ah:

_"Michael Keaton was prepared to return for Batman Forever (1995), even going so far as to show up for costume fitting. However, when Burton was dropped by Warner Bros., Keaton left the franchise. He was reportedly dissatisfied with the screenplay approved by the new director, Joel Schumacher, which Keaton considered to be lighter in tone than the past two Batman movies. According to the A&E Biography episode on Keaton, after he had refused the first time (after meetings with Schumacher), Warner Brothers offered him $35,000,000 (one of the highest salaries offered to an actor at the time), but Keaton steadfastly refused. He was subsequently succeeded as Batman by Val Kilmer and later on by George Clooney in Batman & Robin (1997), which became the least successful Batman film both critically and commercially."_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 10, 2010)

"Robin" is the worst idea EVER brought up in the Batman world. Its only natural not to even want to hint at such a lame pedophilic relationship.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love Michael Keaton.

Didn't know he turned down 35mil for the role.




RAGING BONER said:


> "Robin" is the worst idea EVER brought up in the Batman world. Its only natural not to even want to hint at such a lame pedophilic relationship.



Do you read comics at all?

Also, the only reason the pedo stuff became such a big deal is due to the overly campy batman of the 50s (and maybe shortly before and after), and the fact that when Seduction of the Innocent came out it was during a time when society at large generally regarded homosexuality as flat out wrong.

Admittedly though Robin's first costume didn't help much ha.

Ha, and upon searching the wikis, he also thought Superman was a fascist, and that comics were a major cause for juvenile crime. This book (and the scare that followed) led to Comics having to create their own censory board, and apparantly for the a time you couldn't have the words "Terror" or "Zombie" in a comic and the criminals must ALWAYS be punished. 

Not too sure about the validity of this (although I wouldn't be surprised), but apparently the new censorship destroyed all comics that weren't G rated superhero comics.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 10, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> "Robin" is the worst idea EVER brought up in the Batman world. Its only natural not to even want to hint at such a lame pedophilic relationship.



You really need to read more Batman comics outside of the campy '60's era. The Batman-Robin relationship is far more like a father-son one than anything else.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

Batman was a pedo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Superman a fascist, and Wonder Woman was a slut who preached for prostitution and lived in sadism a similar figure of Julliete in Sade's work.

Yes, the same psychologist  (Fredric Wertham) concluded that from all of the 3 back in 1954.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rod said:


> One Batman leaving due not liking stuff, lemme remember... where did I see this before... Ah:
> 
> _"Michael Keaton was prepared to return for Batman Forever (1995), even going so far as to show up for costume fitting. However, when Burton was dropped by Warner Bros., Keaton left the franchise. He was reportedly dissatisfied with the screenplay approved by the new director, Joel Schumacher, which Keaton considered to be lighter in tone than the past two Batman movies. According to the A&E Biography episode on Keaton, after he had refused the first time (after meetings with Schumacher), Warner Brothers offered him $35,000,000 (one of the highest salaries offered to an actor at the time), but Keaton steadfastly refused. He was subsequently succeeded as Batman by Val Kilmer and later on by George Clooney in Batman & Robin (1997), which became the least successful Batman film both critically and commercially."_



Bale is contractually obliged to return for a third film; as far as I know, Keaton and the others were not. 

Plus, there is a difference between dropping out over achange of direction and dropping out because of the presence of a particular supporting character, no matter how he is done. Bale might not _like_ Robin being in the film but I have a hard time believing he would drop out over just that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2010)

This was apart of the confirmation story of Nolan working with the Superman Movie



> “Batman Begins” was the origin and back story of the hero, while “The Dark Knight” found the hero reeling as his Manichean, good vs. evil worldview was upended by a new villain, the Joker, who was a wild-card agent of chaos going up against order, be it a police department or the mob. The second film ends, literally, with Batman on the run, a fugitive.
> 
> So what happens next?
> 
> ...




take that to mean what you will


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess that means more returning villains and less new ones, for a start.

I doubt he would get away with killing Batman off or anything, so while the story might end the series will probably still be open to continue.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

Very pleased that Nolan finally confirmed everything himself. Looking forward to the conclusion of the Nolan Batman series. :33



> Do you read comics at all?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2010)

Nolan's one villain guarantee for the 3rd film really made me laugh.  "It won't be Mr. Freeze."


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Very pleased that Nolan finally confirmed everything himself. Looking forward to the conclusion of the Nolan Batman series. :33




Its not my problem if you have a dirty mind Chee


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

@Chee.

You know when those comics came out? They look like the 60s at the latest.

And really only the first one seems legit homo haha.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

Obvious gay undertones are obvious.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Bale is contractually obliged to return for a third film; as far as I know, Keaton and the others were not.
> 
> Plus, there is a difference between dropping out over achange of direction and dropping out because of the presence of a particular supporting character, no matter how he is done. Bale might not _like_ Robin being in the film but I have a hard time believing he would drop out over just that.



Look. It happened someone dropped because didn't like something.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rod said:


> Look. It happened someone dropped because didn't like something.



Yes, but that is irrelevant. It is unlikely to happen in this particular case.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Obvious gay undertones are obvious.



Only taken out of context 

But still. Those comics are from 50 years ago, the character has changed a shit load since then.

Also, shame on you for not posting the most hilarious panel of all.



But yea, anyone who really thinks that the whole "lulz robin is teh ghey!!" is a legit reason to keep him out of the films is an idiot.

By that logic we should never make any more batman movies because batman is a total flamer who likes to wear pink.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

Joker's boner. 

I love Batman's facial expression in that panel. :ho


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

Links for Nolan's comments on 3rd film:







masamune1 said:


> It is _*unlikely*_ to happen in this particular case.



If it's irrelevant or not, who cares.

But I'm glad you got the point.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Joker's boner.
> 
> I love Batman's facial expression in that panel. :ho



All their expressions are great. I'd love to see a fanart of this same panel but with Atom, Flash, and GL all looking at Batman (with the expressions they have in that panel), with Batman kept as is.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

What is that one comic page where every one is cracking jokes and having a good time, but then Batman ruins the mood? It was a recent comic.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

It's interesting to look back and notice the gay theme suspected, however, nowadays there's more complaining DC exaggerated with number of women Bruce Wayne has been linked, the "fix" backslashed mainly in regards to part of the female readers who argued more about that.

For the record, taking unically 2009-2010, Wayne was in an affair with Jezebel Jet while confessed for Selina who per se admited loving him while Zatanna also did what brings Wonder Woman to the table who had a boyfriend but in reality loves Bruce.

So yeah.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

Bats is a pimp.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rod said:


> If it's irrelevant or not, who cares.
> 
> But I'm glad you got the point.



I always had the point.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

^

Heh, okay then.


----------



## Rod (Mar 11, 2010)

Everyone, 
a question:

Have you ever dance with the devil by the pale moon light?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2010)

Rod said:


> Everyone,
> a question:
> 
> Have you ever dance with the devil by the pale moon light?



[YOUTUBE]Ut-1l1JQSQw[/YOUTUBE]
3:57
There's your answer


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ut-1l1JQSQw[/YOUTUBE]
> 3:57
> There's your answer



Holy crap. That was actually good! I know im late to watching these vids, but now I have seen the light


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Rod said:


> Everyone,
> a question:
> 
> Have you ever dance with the devil by the pale moon light?



I fucking hated that line in Batman 89.

What the shit does it mean? Trying to be fancy? No, fuck that shit.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Holy crap. That was actually good! I know im late to watching these vids, but now I have seen the light


ItsJustSomeRandomGuy's Green Goblin>>>any Green Goblin beside Dafoe, i am sure ItsJustSomeRandomGuy's Green Goblin would agree


----------



## Rod (Mar 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> I fucking hated that line in Batman 89.
> 
> What the shit does it mean? Trying to be fancy? No, fuck that shit.



But buttttt buttttt It doesn't mean anything, Chee 

Joker explains later by the end that prhase indeed does not make any sense and is not even supposed to, he just thought the words sounded cool at the time. 

It's funny cuz everybody tries to understand the meaning as the movie goes by and it was just Joker trolling.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Rod said:


> But buttttt buttttt It doesn't mean anything, Chee
> 
> Joker explains later by the end that prhase indeed does not make any sense and is not even supposed to, he just thought the words sounded cool at the time.
> 
> It's funny cuz everybody tries to understand the meaning as the movie goes by and it was just Joker trolling.



The words don't sound cool at all. Sounds like some 12 year old emo chick trying to write poetry.

And the way you explain it, it sounds even more pointless now that it didn't even have a meaning. I hate that movie even more now.


----------



## Rod (Mar 11, 2010)

You still lack hatred, Chee. 




I liked the movie :'(


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

I hate it. It should have been called Joker, it was all about him anyways.


----------



## Rod (Mar 11, 2010)

Well it's a reflect of what they had to do in order for Jack Nicholson to accept the role, he (J.N) had all kinds of benefits, was the first name in credits,  received a % straight from the tickets, biggest salary at the time etc... Allegedly, it took some time to convince him, only after all of this stuff WB offered, is that he decided for yes.


----------



## Bart (Mar 11, 2010)

Rod said:


> Everyone,
> a question:
> 
> Have you ever dance with the devil by the pale moon light?



*Joker:* _Never rub another man's rhubarb._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2010)

You wanna get nuts? C'MON! Let's get nuts!

Bruce Wayne > you all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2010)

I will always remember when bruce wayne told everyone to GTFO  his house.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

From Batman Begins?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2010)

Rod said:


> Everyone,
> a question:
> 
> Have you ever dance with the devil by the pale moon light?



obviously a metaphor for jerking off to edward cullen

15 YEARS EARLY


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> From Batman Begins?



lol yup. i forgot i had the dvd until i came across it a few nights ago.it was better then i remembered


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TSC (Oct 13, 2010)

Wonder who he'll be playing as. People on that site says he has build for Hush


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hm. **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

Batman should just fight an evil Commando force comprised of Sly Stallone, Dolph Lundgren, Bob Sapp, Terry Crews, Jet Li, Mike Tyson, and Randy Couture.

We can call it Batman vs the Expendables.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a stupid idea :|


----------



## Sylar (Oct 13, 2010)

No Jason Statham? Fail.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2010)

you forgot jason?     :taichou


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> you forgot jason?     :taichou


Couture over Statham?  Do you really want to hear more ear humor?  

As for Hardy, I'm not convinced that he will be a villain in the film.  Fox quit at the end of the last film.  So there will be some major changes to Wayne Industries.  Maybe this is where Hardy fits in?  (Just an idea.)

I am looking forward to having more details about the film though.  Casting announcements will become more and more interesting the next couple of months.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I forgot Statham because I'm straight. Meaning I want to put my penis inside of Randy Couture.


----------



## Bart (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder who Hardy will play 

*1.* _Lex Luthor (cameo)_
*2.* _Black Hand_
*3.* _Riddler_
*4.* _Killer Croc_
*5.* _Hush_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I could see him being a random mook. Or Croc, maybe, but that doesn't seem to fit in with the new Batman.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

Killer Croc could fit, but not as a central villain. Just some mook with Harlequin Type Icthyosis or something similar that makes him look reptilian. (do not Google Search that if you're easily disturbed by deformities)

EDIT:

Also as far as I'm concerned, Bane, Black Mask or some combination of the two are still the best choice(s) for villains in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I could possibly see Bane. But he wouldn't be the normal super-huge ultra-juiced Bane.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

Bane, the real bane from Knightfall, is one of Batman's greatest enemies on a psychological level.  He'd work perfectly in the Nolanverse as a criminal genius.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2010)

The one that broke his back?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

Legend said:


> The one that broke his back?



Yes, but even though he was already physically stronger than Bruce, he did it _after_ pretty much engineering him to the breaking point both physically and mentally.  He in essence lured him into a trap and it worked.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

Legend said:


> The one that broke his back?



That part was awesome, but before that, he basically took over the criminal underworld of Gotham and commanded all the other criminals to commit crimes almost continually over a 24-hour period to exhaust Batman physically and mentally. _Then_ he crippled him.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2010)

1) Fox only quit on condition that he did'nt want to be in the same company as that computer system was. It's gone; he's staying. Tom Hardy might not be playing a villain, but he won't be replacing Morgan Freeman. 

2) Enough of this "Bane is perfect for Nolan's Batman" stuff. Just because he's more believable than some (definitely not all) of Batman's enemies does not mean anything. There are other foes that suit much better, especially since this is set early in Bruce's career which misses the point of Bane entirely. And the less realistic ones could be succesfuly adapted to be more believable, like Ra's was. Bane is wrong, at least at this point.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

> Enough of this "Bane is perfect for Nolan's Batman" stuff.


Shut up



> Just because he's more believable than some (definitely not all) of Batman's enemies does not mean anything.


Not going with him because he's believable (have you ever seen a picture of him?), I'm going with him because he is one of Bruce's best villains and most dangerous



> There are other foes that suit much better, especially since this is set early in Bruce's career which misses the point of Bane entirely.


Only part that made sense in your post.  I conceed Nolan Bruce is still a novice compared to the one Bane defeated.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shut up



You shut up.



> Not going with him because he's believable (have you ever seen a picture of him?), I'm going with him because he is one of Bruce's best villains and most dangerous



Well, he's believable compared to some other Bat villains. And the Nolanverse is marked in large part by it's believability- usually when someone brings up Bane that's one of the main things. 

Otherwise I don't see what's makes him so perfect for the Nolan films specifically. He is a good villain (though lets be honest- his first outing was his best, and he went downhill from there. Writers fault), but there are better ones and ones more suited to this Batman series.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as he's not Robin.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom Hardy would work as Deadshot.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2010)

We might not have any rogue gallery per se what we might have is a City at War story
with GCPD + The National Guard & other Law Enforcement Agencies vs. The Batman


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

> You shut up.


I said it first.

Good day.





> though lets be honest- his first outing was his best, and he went downhill from there. Writers faul


No one but Dixon knew how to write him.   At least Simone is making him interesting again


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hooray, Tom Hardy in Bat 3.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> We might not have any rogue gallery per se what we might have is a City at War story
> with GCPD + The National Guard & other Law Enforcement Agencies vs. The Batman



That would suck. 

A better city at war story (don't think that's much of a war) would be "freaks" vs the mob _a la_ _Dark Victory_, with the freaks winning to symbolise the end of the old crime order and the beginning of the new. The hunt for Batman can take place in the background which complicates how they deal with the violence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder if they'll be another Batman: Gotham Knight in-between 2 and 3.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope so. The first one kicked ass.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm ready for B-3 to go viral already.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2010)

My vote goes to Hugo, Black Mask, or Riddler.

Hush would be sweet, but I think if Nolan had any intention to use him he would have made some mention of him in begins.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would ove Hugo Strange, but he can't really carry a film on his own and it would probably be better if there were other villains for him to manipulate. I also don't think Hardy is right for the role as Strange should be older than Bats- Robin Williams would be my pick.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

He'd be perfect as someone that will definitely *not* be in the movie


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He'd be perfect as someone that will definitely *not* be in the movie



I don't know who that is.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

He's the overarching villain for the current last like 30-40 issues of the main Batman story that is going on.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

And his name is......?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

Dr. Simon Hurt


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

_That's_ Hurt? 

Well, he looks pretty different from other pics I've seen.

Anyway, still holding out for Two-Face for the film.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

He's wearing Bruce Wayne's dad's old costume.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I would ove Hugo Strange, but he can't really carry a film on his own and it would probably be better if there were other villains for him to manipulate. I also don't think Hardy is right for the role as Strange should be older than Bats- *Robin Williams would be my pick.*



Would he be channeling "one hour photo" Robin Williams? Because that dude is creepy as hell.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Something like that, yes.

Give Strange Mob connections (as in the comics) and, as he grows increasingly obsessed with Batman, he manipulates other villains into fighting his Falcone backers in an effort to sever those connections, as well as to see how Batman reacts. That's one reason I want Two-Face back because he'd be perfect for such a story, and would be more than just Strange's pawn as he has his own reasons to war on the mob, and his own links with Bats. Give him some super-minions like Scarecrow and let the fireworks begin.

No idea who Tom Hardy would play though. He would'nt exactly be my first choice for the Riddler for sure, and I'm still of the mind that Riddler isn't really suited for this movie.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

I know Nolan is against stuff like Bane (even though its very easy to rationalize and fit someone like Bane into this story). Hardy could work very well as a Hugo Strange who while helping the GCPD hunt down the Batman starts going to more and more extreme measures and eventually gets to experimenting with drugs and chemicals to create more capable soldiers to send after Batman and the concoctions don't go completely as planned.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I dunno- I think Hardy is a bit young for Strange. He's even younger than Bale. Strange's maturity is part of his character, and helps give the impression of mastery over Batman.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

It wouldn't be that hard to make him look old enough to fit. I just pray it isn't Hush or Black Mask, because they are boring boring boring villains.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It wouldn't be that hard to make him look old enough to fit. I just pray it isn't Hush or Black Mask, because they are boring boring boring villains.



I'd still prefer him to play someone else- I do not expect this film to have only one bad guy, and he does'nt need to play a villain either. 

And Black Mask is terrifying. He isn't boring.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

Original Black Mask was essentially Hush in a nutshell, Brubaker Black Mask could work well but a lot of his MO was covered by Heath Joker


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd like to see a combo of the original and the Brubaker Black Mask, with us seeing an embittered Bruce Wayne wannabe base based on the first who moonlights as a crime boss, who is more like the Brubaker one. It side-steps the Joker thing a bit because it gives him an alter-ego, but it retains Sionis as one of the most dangerous and threatening characters in the series.

Not neccesarily for this film, though. I'm not sure I want to see him just yet (though I'm warming to the idea).


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2010)

Not news or anything, but I think it was pretty well done.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2010)

Has everyone read this article?

A new way to fuck with U-Kiss.  Flag all their videos as inappropriate. 

I thought it listed some interesting possibilities for Hardy.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Not news or anything, but I think it was pretty well done.



I saw those a couple of months ago. Loved them, and I should have posted them earlier. They all deserve cameos in the new film. 



Rukia said:


> Has everyone read this article?
> 
> A new way to fuck with U-Kiss.  Flag all their videos as inappropriate.
> 
> I thought it listed some interesting possibilities for Hardy.



I thought of No.1 just yesterday (or maybe Friday). I think he would be great for that (though I would drop the hypnotism angle).

No. 6's "essential scene" forgets that Joe Chill is already dead. No. 9 has already shown up.

Some of those ideas are pretty bad (actually, most of them are).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

Zsasz is already in the Nolan movies


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Could'be been a different Zsasz.....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

No, he clearly has the hatch marks.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No, he clearly has the hatch marks.



He still could be different. 

I know he's _not_, but if they want him to be, he could be. 

For Tom Hardy though, I'm on the Max Cort train.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2010)

I am excited about the idea of a third installment in Christoper Nolan's _Batman_ series, yet I am also uneasy, for the third installments of many film series have, in my opinion, been of lower quality than the other installments. To be more specific, the film-makers attempted to make the movie and its plot "bigger" and "more intense," increasing the stakes of the conflict and having a greater amount of twists and battles. That is not automatically a negative thing, but some movies, such as _X-Men 3, Spider-Man 3,_ and _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End_ were not able, in my mind, to successfully execute their third installments (although _Star Wars: Episode III, Star Wars: Episode VI,_ and _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ were excellent conclusions to their trilogies, in my opinion), so I therefore am hoping that Nolan puts his greatest effort into the third installment of his _Batman_ series and produces a movie that is as well-written and well-executed as his previous two movies.

The most popular subject of debate for the third movie seems to be who the villain in it shall be, and I, also, have certain preferences on that subject. I would like for the movie to be limited to one major villain, and only one or two minor villains. This is what was done in the first to movies (in _Batman Begins,_ Carmine Falcone and Johnathan Crane were minor villains and Ra's Al Ghul was the major villain; in _The Dark Knight,_ the Joker was the major villain and Salvatore Maroni was a minor villain, with Harvey Dent being an anti-hero), and I imagine that a similar formula would work in the third installment. Some people have mentioned the Riddler, and I certainly would like to see a darker, more serious version of him (like the Riddler from _The Batman_ animated television series), but he has been used in both the 1960's television series and _Batman Forever,_ so I believe that he would need to be executed in a very specific manner for him to work in Nolan's universe. I also believe that this is an excellent opportunity for a villain who has never appeared in a live-action _Batman_ movie, thus giving audiences an exposure to a completely new character.

As for the central plot of this movie, I do not want it to be a straightforward "new villain appears in Gotham City, Batman must defeat that villain" routine; that is too boring and lackluster. In both of the first two movies, Bruce Wayne's public civilian identity was not threatened, only his superhero identity of Batman was threatened. I believe that it would be an exciting plot twist, for the main villain of the movie to notice that something is very odd about Bruce Wayne, and either learn Bruce Wayne's secrets or at least have a strong suspicion, and then either threaten to reveal Batman's identity to the public, damage Bruce Wayne's public image, or do both.

Alternatively, Batman revealing his identity on his own would also be an interesting plot twist, perhaps to make a political statement or motivate the people to accomplish some goal. What about the idea of Bruce Wayne dying at the end of the movie, becoming a martyr for his cause? Would that be an interesting idea, or would it undermine Batman's philosophy of "there always being evil, and there always being someone to combat it?"


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's stop talking about the villains. What does everyone think the title might be?

I have a sneaking suspicion it will be something to do with Gotham City.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Let's stop talking about the villains. What does everyone think the title might be?
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion it will be something to do with Gotham City.



How likely is it that the word "Batman" will be in the title of the movie?

I like the idea of the title referencing Gotham City, for the city itself is an important aspect of the story, serving as not only the setting of the story, but as a driving force for the plot and characters.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2010)

Something would Gotham could come up. The Dark Knight Returns is another one, but I don't think they'll want to use TDK again. The Caped Crusader is another one, though I think that on is a little cliche.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Batman III: The Bat, the Hat, and the Riddler

If the Mad Hatter and Riddler were in the movie, anyway. We could do it Burton style.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 18, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am excited about the idea of a third installment in Christoper Nolan's _Batman_ series, yet I am also uneasy, for the third installments of many film series have, in my opinion, been of lower quality than the other installments. To be more specific, the film-makers attempted to make the movie and its plot "bigger" and "more intense," increasing the stakes of the conflict and having a greater amount of twists and battles. That is not automatically a negative thing, but some movies, such as _X-Men 3, Spider-Man 3,_ and _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End_ were not able, in my mind, to successfully execute their third installments (although _Star Wars: Episode III, Star Wars: Episode VI,_ and _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ were excellent conclusions to their trilogies, in my opinion), so I therefore am hoping that Nolan puts his greatest effort into the third installment of his _Batman_ series and produces a movie that is as well-written and well-executed as his previous two movies.



All I'll say is Toy Story 3.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

World's Greatest Detective


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman III: The Bat, the Hat, and the Riddler
> 
> If the Mad Hatter and Riddler were in the movie, anyway. We could do it Burton style.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

batman vs. manbat


----------



## ElementX (Oct 19, 2010)

Sylar said:


> All I'll say is Toy Story 3.



Yeah, but that's Pixar.

Pixar. Nuff said.

About the villains, I think Riddler and Catwoman are confirmed (yeah I know catwoman isn't a true villain). Funny that everyone is expecting another villain, if Nolan doesn't give us one there might be some upset fans.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 19, 2010)

The title will probably be The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2010)

Fans don't like or dislike a flim because of the rogue gallery. They like it if it's good. If Nolan tries to cater to everyone's wishes we're gonna have another Spiderman three. Sub-par and uninspired.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Fans don't like or dislike a flim because of the rogue gallery. They like it if it's good. If Nolan tries to cater to everyone's wishes we're gonna have another Spiderman three. Sub-par and uninspired.


This.

I'm not looking for a better movie than The Dark Knight.  I don't think Nolan needs to up the ante.  I am just hoping for a good movie.  I hope Nolan makes a better movie than Insomnia.  That is my only desire for this project.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2010)

Bane is one of the best villains, same with Freeze.

We all know how execution is so important....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Fans don't like or dislike a flim because of the rogue gallery. They like it if it's good. If Nolan tries to cater to everyone's wishes we're gonna have another Spiderman three. Sub-par and uninspired.



Its not really an argument based on "Villain X is so much cooler than Villain Y, thus he should be in the movie"

Its more like "Given the current state of Nolan's batverse and what themes/plots he's going to use moving forward, what villain would be the best vehicle for that?"

Basically, which villain could Nolan make the best use of.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

I wonder if we get a new batmobile?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

we better..that bike was only cool the first time.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

id rather it not be a batank this time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

We'll definitely be getting a new batmobile.

And yea, im on board with the making it less of a tank.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

The tank was fine, you all a bunch of haters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't want it too look like a futuristic car either. 

I liked the tank since it looked "possible" ,if Nolan can pull that off with something else i won't mind though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2010)

How likely is it that Batman will have an aquatic or aerial vehicle in the next movie?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> The tank was fine, you all a bunch of haters.





~Gesy~ said:


> I don't want it too look like a futuristic car either.
> 
> I liked the tank since it looked "possible" ,if Nolan can pull that off with something else i won't mind though.



I dont mind the tank, I just think it'd be cool to see something more car-like.

But yea, I certainly don't want a futuristic car look to it.



DemonDragonJ said:


> How likely is it that Batman will have an aquatic or aerial vehicle in the next movie?



Very unlikely.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

I liked the tank, id just want something more sleeker


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Very unlikely.



Why do you say that? For what reason do you make that statement? if Batman had a full-sized terrestrial vehicle and a personal-sized one, is it really that inconceivable that he may have water-based or flying vehicles, as well?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? For what reason do you make that statement? if Batman had a full-sized terrestrial vehicle and a personal-sized one, is it really that inconceivable that he may have water-based or flying vehicles, as well?



Well, besides the fact that it'd bring back memories of batman forever, its just inefficient.

A water vehicle might make some sense, but a jet/plane just wouldn't be practical. It's only use would be as a means of Gotham to X transportation, and I dont think it'd be worth the ridiculous amount of money just so Batman could travel in bat-style.


----------



## Rod (Oct 20, 2010)

Christopher said Tumbler was planned to be destroyed since BB, later added he didn't find a coherent breach in the script for that wihtout the need to rewrite some stuff. So they decided to leave this part for TDK texts.

I expect a more comicish car, with another elementes included such as cave, etc...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, we need a Batmobile, damn it!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2010)

anyone remember when the batmobile went up at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

I do not recall such a thing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2010)

I.......do not recall


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do not recall such a thing.



Michael Keaton doesn't take shit from buildings. He goes where he wants.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

He might be referring to the motorcycle. 

The scene after the semi flips, he drives the front wheel up the wall to turn around and make his way at Joker.

I guess that's what he means.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2010)

fucking idjits all of you. , WW the only one to get it right


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

For shame. What's next, are you people going to tell me you've forgotten Bat Dance?

This thread needs to GET THE FUNK UP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't remember things from my life that far back, shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2010)

he's talking about the movie with two face and riddler, batmobile drove up a building .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> he's talking about the movie with two face and riddler, batmobile drove up a building .



Oh yea...for some reason I thought that was in Batman 89'


----------



## Rod (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait, what.

U_u"

I remember only 3 stances where the Batmobile did 90° in movies.

1-When after shotting the wire to the street corner pole, turned right all of sudden during the chase  after the museum scene(Batman 1989).

2-When it triggered four wheels turn and turned left all of sudden to evade as Two-Face tried to shot it down with a bazooka during a chase. (Batman Forever)

3-When as the chase above mentioned continues, after entering a dead end street, Bruce triggers a hidden flame turbine underneath the floor of the vehicle making it go only in two wheels as the front inclines upward, with this angle it shots a wire up to the pillar, and the Batmobile climbs as the way ends (returning full power to back flame turbine) while the others crash and explode, however, Two-Face survives. (Batman Forever)

It's possible to see 3rd mention easily as it was showcased in one of Batman Forever's trailers:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe we'll see an actual Batwing.

. . . Nah. This Gotham City can't really handle it.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the scene where Batman snatched up Lao in The Dark Knight is as close as we're gonna get to a Batwing.


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2010)

I think Tom Hardy will be Black Mask. Someone on Nolanfans said that Nolan tried to write him into TDK but removed him, but they had no source so I'm not sure if its true or not.

But it seems like the most likely villain and I wouldn't mind him.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think he'll be Black Mask. I don't think Black Mask will be in this film. I think he might play Sgt. Max Cort. There was a rumour that BM was going to be in _TDK_ but that rumour also said that Penguin was, and Nolan has made it clear he isn't a big Penguin fan.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2010)

How likely is it that Bruce may have a new romantic interest in this movie? I would prefer that he did not, to emphasize him being alone.

What might the "theme" of this movie be? The first movie's theme was "fear," and the second movie's theme was "escalation," so I believe that it is likely that this movie shall have a theme as well. I believe that "isolation" would be quite a suitable theme for this movie; what does everyone else believe?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think he should get a love interest either. Isolation may well be the theme, partcularly since he will presumably start off being hunted down by the GCPD.

I think the _plot,_ however, should revolve around the death-knells of the Mob. Somehow they need to die off and be replaced by the "freaks". Fear was still a theme in _TDK_ so escalation should continue being a theme in _Batman 3_, and it should destroy the old order as the Joker predicted for maximum impact, if not to the extreme that he did. No rosy endings, but no suicidally bleak ones either.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2010)

Why would he need to be flying anyway? Is he dog-fighting?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 24, 2010)

[01] Gotham City MCU vs. Batman
[02] Gotham City Crime Syndicate last hurra against Batman
[03] Batman/Bruce Wayne moves back into Wayne Mannor
[04] Finally see the freekin Bat Cave - Nolan Edition
[05] We really don't need a new villain per se as its really just a City at war story.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2010)

I just hope the entire movie will be shot in IMAX, not the 3d crap
I dont care much who the villain will be, Nolan hasnt really dissapointed me sofar


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2010)

Batman the 3Dark Knight


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

Screw 3D film.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 24, 2010)

why,dont you like 3D?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2010)

3D is expensive, and it doesn't really enhance a movie that much. I never "feel" like I'm in a movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2010)

3D is the stupidest gimmick since... ...come to think of it, 3D is probably the stupidest gimmick ever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

You aren't fooling me Scary Movie Guy.  I know you are going to see Saw 3D on Friday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

On a Tuesday for $7. Without the 3D.


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll see it black & white no sound retroprojector version.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Haven't they made enough batman movies 
Anyway Batman FTW!.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2010)

Fucking heretic. 

3d is shit. And 90 degree batmobile was the best part of batman forever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Fucking heretic.
> 
> 3d is shit. And 90 degree batmobile was the best part of batman forever.



Do people really find Batman Forever to be that bad?

Yes, it wasn't gritty or realistic, but imo it was a pretty fun movie. Batman and Robin was so campy and corny that it was intolerable, but I thought Batman forever was okay.

Tommy Lee Jones and Jim Carrey were great in their respective roles (for the tone of the movie).


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 27, 2010)

wonder what the theme will be.
1st movie - fear 
2nd movie - chaos / insanity 
3rd movie - ???


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

> *Female Lead for Batman III*
> 
> Production of Christopher Nolan's third Batman feature film gathers steam with secretive meetings with young fresh faced starlets.
> 
> ...



Talia could be a rather interesting touch tbh :3

@John Carter of Mars
That's a good way of seeing things; also what of birth, life and death?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2010)

^ Talia al Ghul please


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2010)

The title is The Dark Knight Rises.
Riddler will not be one of the villains.
It will be shot partly in IMAX, like TDK was. No 3D.


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

The Dark Knight Rises?

What the ... 

I don't know what to make of this, seriously. If it's true then it should have been _The Caped Crusader_ :3

Black Hand seems the likely option, as quite a few have been saying.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Mask most likely


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm in the Hugo Strange camp. You need someone of a reasoning intellect who is far from insane to follow the Joker.


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually Strange isn't that bad of a choice, but could he really hold a film on his own compared to the likes of Black Mask or even Hush?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

Title's kinda stale, but Im okay with Riddler being out.

Hopefully it's Black Mask (Hardy), who's managed to overthrow the traditional Mob by utilizing "super"villains. This would tie into his comment about bringing old baddies back.

Add catwoman as a potential love interest/ally/enemy, or Hugo Strange being contracted by the (now anti-batman) gcpd to discover Bats' identity, and we got a pretty awesome movie.

I think Nolan could juggle both Hugo and Black Mask+gang, just like he juggled both the Joker and the mob in TDK.

Also, has Catwoman been confirmed? I read somewhere they were talking about casting.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Actually Strange isn't that bad of a choice, but could he really hold a film on his own compared to the likes of Black Mask or even Hush?



No (well, Hush sucks monkey balls), but none of them would be expected to. Neither of the last two films had a solo villain, even if Joker carried most of the last one. I would be very surprise if Strange was left on his own, though I don't know who the supporting bad guys would be. I still think Two-Face could and should be used, but oh well (though at least the article brought it up). Regardless, if it's Strange I'd imagine we'd have a set up closer to _Begins_ with no villain really grabbing the limelight.

Anyway, I am so, so, _so_ glad that it won't be the Riddler. I really can't imagine how he would have fit better into the franchise at this point than many other villains. 

And if it's Hugo Strange I deserve an award because I must have been one of the first people on the Internet (yeah, thats right, the *Internet*) to seriously put his name forward. I am a Genius! A Genius I tell you!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No (well, Hush sucks monkey balls), but none of them would be expected to. Neither of the last two films had a solo villain, even if Joker carried most of the last one. I would be very surprise if Strange was left on his own, though I don't know who the supporting bad guys would be. I still think Two-Face could and should be used, but oh well (though at least the article bring it up).
> Regardless if it's Strange I'd imagine we'd have a set up closer to _Begins_ with no villain really grabbing the limelight.



How would you feel about Black Mask taking the reigns from the old mob, enlisting guys like Scarecrow and Zsasz, possibly a few nolanized low list bad guys?

Nolan says he's planning on bringing back old characters, this would be a good way to do it.

And then while this is going down, we have Hugo Strange working alongside the GCPD to uncover and take down Batman.

Admittedly, the main reason why I want Black Mask to be in there is because I think Hardy could play him extremely well. 



> And if it's Hugo Strange I deserve an award because I must have been one of the first people on the Internet (yeah, thats right, the *Internet*) to seriously put his name forward. I am a Genius! A Genius I tell you!



You deserve at least 3 internets.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Anyway, I am so, so, _so_ glad that it won't be the Riddler. I really can't imagine how he would have fit better into the franchise at this point than many other villains.



The only form of the Riddler I could see working would be the one in Dark Knight, Dark City.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How would you feel about Black Mask taking the reigns from the old mob, enlisting guys like Scarecrow and Zsasz, possibly a few nolanized low list bad guys?
> 
> Nolan says he's planning on bringing back old characters, this would be a good way to do it.
> 
> ...



I dunno. If I'm honest, I'm not a big fan of the idea. Black Mask is a good villain and he'd certainly fit better than the Riddler would have, but I don't think it's his time. Somehow I don't see Nolan using _two_ completely new and unknown main villains, plus he seems intent on sticking to the _Year 1_ stories, which opens the door for Strange but not Sionis. 

I fully expect the Scarecrow to be back, especially since he also appeared in one of those Strange stories as a main villain (though I hope they ditch that particular part), and maybe Zsasz, but I still don't think Mask is the ideal choice. I think the story should be more about killing the Mob and unleashing the freaks; having one of the freaks try and conquer the mob at this point jars a little with that. 

The main thing is that Nolan envisions this as the end of a stroy, and whether that means a film series or just a story arc, I think the main point of tension is a whole new type of criminal being unleashed. Mask is more a hybrid, new villain but old school goals. If he _fails_ in his bid then he's just another villain, while if he succeeds that sounds more like a beginning, and less like an ending.

Basically, like the Riddler, I don't think it's his time, and while he would'nt have bad chemistry with Strange, I don't think he'd serve the puposes of the story as well. Strange is not just about working with the police, he's about his mob connections adn his desire to be rid of them, his obsession with Batman and to be like him, and his knowledge of his identity. I think Black Mask's rise to power would do his character a disservice as I think Strange work best as the chessmaster, manipulating everybody on the board. Adn I would'nt want to see Mask asone of those pieces.

By "old characters" I think Nolan just means Alfred, Gordon, Fox etc, but I hope he also means Falcone and maybe Maroni as they would be good as symbols of the "old order". Falcone we know is alive so his story angle is dangling, and Maroni could have survived (though possibly further maimed, which would give the Mob some inner tension and edge if he's embittered and vengeful about it). Even Flass would be good to have back, and all this would sell the idea of a conlusion well. 

And Hardy, well, he might be a good Black Mask, but I still think he's more liekly to be Sgt. Max Cort. I think that's probably a more natural role for him, even if it isn't as big.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The only form of the Riddler I could see working would be the one in Dark Knight, Dark City.



Paul Dini's Riddler could work as a lesser antagonist.

But yeah in terms of main villain its Peter Milligan or bust.


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No (well, Hush sucks monkey balls), but none of them would be expected to. Neither of the last two films had a solo villain, even if Joker carried most of the last one. I would be very surprise if Strange was left on his own, though I don't know who the supporting bad guys would be. I still think Two-Face could and should be used, but oh well (though at least the article bring it up).
> Regardless if it's Strange I'd imagine we'd have a set up closer to _Begins_ with no villain really grabbing the limelight.
> 
> Anyway, I am so, so, _so_ glad that it won't be the Riddler. I really can't imagine how he would have fit better into the franchise at this point than many other villains.
> ...



Well they did have a solo villain - one which pulled the strings, and that was Ras Al Ghul and the Joker. He could work, I'm not saying he can't, but I feel there are far more deserving villains.

But yeah, Nolan did say that the title Dark Knight was as much for Harvey as it was for Bruce; but I'm still wondering if they'd bring him back as it'd sort of make the last 1/3 of Dark Knight pointless and in the script I believe it was said he broke his neck from the fall.

_*Hands masamune1 the Hugo Strange Award*_

Does have a ring to it, eh?


----------



## Rod (Oct 27, 2010)

Personally I see Hardy as a great match both physical (Tom reminds Thomas' original look) and in regards to personality (if using similar as Inception for example) for Hush (who has a lot of potential in right hands as this villain represents one of the unique who actually may mean physical treat in a even combat as example of Bane who the actor resembles too).

That being said, I continue to suspect it's gonna be the Reaper.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> But yeah, Nolan did say that the title Dark Knight was as much for Harvey as it was for Bruce; but I'm still wondering if they'd bring him back as it'd sort of make the last 1/3 of Dark Knight pointless and in the script I believe it was said he broke his neck from the fall.



Depends how they handle it. I don't personally like the idea the ending had that the best way to solve your problems is through cover ups and lies. Two-Face living and loose would be bad for the city but the fact that they covered up his crimes and seemingly framed The Batman would throw Gotham into chaos. It would add even more drama if Gordon was'nt able to tell Batman, or chose not to, as that would create distrust between them. It would allow the Joker's plan to come to fruition that Gotham might snap if they saw the "real" Harvey Dent, but with the interlude we would be able to focus a film on it and examine it more carefully. Plus it lets the Joker have a presence without actually being in the film, which is yet another win.

Script might have said he broke his neck, but that could be changed, and of course a broken neck does not always equal death. Nolan's wife said it was intentionally meant to be ambiguous. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2010)

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES!


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldnt mind seeing Ra's return


----------



## Rod (Oct 27, 2010)

Hoax 1:

It's said we will know the villain but it's identity will be a mistery, that seems to be the idea of marketing for this movie, remember TDk was considered one of the best viral campaigns for a movie of all times what rendered a lot of props for the team behind it, in TDKR's case WB is again investing in this area with the previous success, some Batman forums started speculating we will have to discover who the villain really is (say so we will know it's Black Mask or Reaper but not the person behind the mask/cowl) for example and everyone who participated in previous movies will be suspects (sorta Mask of the Phantasm) however it'd only be revealed as it hits the theaters. 

(if that's really case, I predict should be a pretty cool run.)

Hoax 2:

JGL will be announced later (most likely Joker) and will be one of the suspects too. (for those who read comics in this case it would of be sorta Oberon Sexton for example)


(About this one ppl say he wasn't announced with Hardy in respect to his brother's death and to create more impact)


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2010)

It won't be the Riddler, get over it.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Riddler rumour began with an offhanded comment by Gary Oldman when he was being interviewed by Empire magazine around about the time _TDK_ came out. A few months Michael Caine gave another hint that it would be Nygma.

Given this, is it possible that Nolan himself masterminded this falsehood to throw us off track?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2010)

Didn't see that coming 

This also goes for Joseph Gordon Lewitt as Riddler rumours,I guess.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

awww no Riddler...


----------



## Sylar (Oct 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The Riddler rumour began with an offhanded comment by Gary Oldman when he was being interviewed by Empire magazine around about the time _TDK_ came out. A few months Michael Caine gave another hint that it would be Nygma.
> 
> Given this, is it possible that Nolan himself masterminded this falshehood to throw us off track?



Or maybe its just not the Riddler period?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Or maybe its just not the Riddler period?



.....

Yes, thats what I said.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 28, 2010)

I seriously doubt Nolan had Gary Oldman and Caine spread false rumors. That's something Michael Bay would do.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 28, 2010)

Riddle Me This "What once Ruled the sky; sleeps here ever more"


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 28, 2010)

It's such a strange sequel name.  I guess it's a good way to lower my expectations.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 28, 2010)

It probably refers to Batman rising to the Joker's challenge and digging his heels in for the long haul, ready to take on the new era of crime and freaks that he may or may not have unleashed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to a clear victory by Batman this time. I doubt it'll be like TDK where its a win/loss scenario (win: joker dealt with, Dent's work stood. Loss: Bat's sullied rep, dent's death).


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> It's such a strange sequel name.  I guess it's a good way to lower my expectations.


This.

A week ago someone asked us to guess the title.  No one came close to guessing such a lame title.


----------



## Rod (Oct 28, 2010)

It may change, and honestly it wouldn't be the first time not even in this franchise.

Remember when WB actually confirmed the name of the second movie was going to be "Batman: Intimidation".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 28, 2010)

_"The Dark Knight Rises"_ is too similar to the title of the previous movie for me to like it, but I am certain that the movie itself shall be sufficiently awesome to compensate for that title.

As for the idea of the Riddler not being in it, I am disappointed, as I have been desiring to see a darker, more serious Riddler, but his absence does leave room for a completely new villain who has never been used in a live-action movie. The idea of a new female lead character is good, provided that it is not Catwoman, because I believe that she is better as her own lead character, not as a supporting character to Batman.

I still am hoping that a central aspect of the story will be the main villain performing the double threat of ruining Bruce Wayne's public image while simultaneously threatening to reveal Batman's true identity. That would be a different plot than what has occurred in the two previous movies, and a good way to end the series.

I asked this already, but what about the idea of Bruce Wayne either publicly revealing his own identity and/or even sacrificing his life for his cause? Would that be a dramatic occurrence, or would it be out-of-character for him or out-of-place in this series?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah the dark knight returns is a pretty lame title compared to the others, the movie should be pretty good regardless though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I asked this already, but what about the idea of Bruce Wayne either publicly revealing his own identity and/or even sacrificing his life for his cause? Would that be a dramatic occurrence, or would it be out-of-character for him or out-of-place in this series?


Sacrificing his lief for the cause would be in-character, and possibly in-place, but it wont happen. WB gives Nolan a lot of slack, but no way is he allowed to use Batman.

And I can't think of any circumstances where he would publicly reveal his identity, so long as Batman is needed, especially after TDK.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2010)

The title is lame but I'm still excited to hear more news about this, especially what role Hardy will be placed under.


----------



## Rod (Oct 29, 2010)

I expect the central theme of this movie to focus mainly about showcasing just how much Bruce Wayne is brilliant, a genius, just how much he thinks about everything and how ppl will learn to respect and above everything to never understimate his intellect (as subtly done in previous movies by Lucius for example).

This is basically the unique aspect of Batman left for Nolan to develop and I'd say that being the case it would of be intentional that he let it for last because really that topic alone is the most fascinating from the Caped Crusader and absolutely deserves a movie of it's own, this is what defines Batman, what he is for alot of folks, his tactical brilliance, intelligence, the famed "prep time", how when everything is (not seems) lost it'll be revealed out of nowhere Batman had a backup plan underneath another backup plan all along.


Like when:

(Bruce is buried alive some meters under, he is unconscious, drugged, poisoned, mentally affected, bound by a strait jacket, he has only 30 mins of oxygen before permanent damage to brain is done then eventual death. In a table close to there some evil doers laugh and comemorate, they are all playing some game (poker perhaps) and everyone bet his death is certain this time, then:

(Someone laughs) _"-I bet he lives."_ 
(More laughters from same) _"-That's just how Batman is. Batman always think about everything. Actually, I double my bet. You folks reunited here just did what he wanted, where he wanted, when he wished."_
(Everyone gets scared followed by another maniac laughters of that person)_ "-You folks will understand..." _
(Laughters again) _"-I've gone crazy trying to drive him crazy."_ 

- Joker speech in R.I.P



i'd believe that's what this movie will be about, hence the title.


On another news:


Parallax said:


> The title is lame but I'm still excited to hear more news about this, especially what role Hardy will be placed under.




I wish he would be Robin.

So we can say this "Dick" actually has a "Hardy" on. U.u"

...


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a bad idea. Genius Batman has yet to be seen.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 30, 2010)

Sucks about title.

Sucks about no Riddler.

Doesn't suck to know Nolan will probably do a great job anyway.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 30, 2010)

No Riddler?

Gutted :/


----------



## The Big G (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd love for Harley to make it to the big screen, but with no Joker there can be no Harley. And Harley without the Joker is no bueno. 

Personally i'd love to see Black Mask or Talia Al Ghul


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't like the title but at least it's not Ozzy Osbourne's Soul Sucka level.


----------



## Rod (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd like it to be:

"The Batman calls it a night."

"The people vs. Batman"


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 31, 2010)

Title will probably change anyway.

Rise/Rising/Risen theme will probably stick around tho.

And yeah, it'd be about time to showcase bruce's brain prowess and possibly his paranoia a bit too. Sure batman's always 2 steps ahead, but he also keeps shit around just in case someone turns on him (i.e kryptonite).

He's probably the character with the most trust issues in the DCverse.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 31, 2010)

I could see Talia Al Ghul in it, but I don't think Nolan would want to go backwards.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

The Death of Batman.

A title like that would have really sent my mind into overdrive.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 31, 2010)

"We're looking to do something technologically that's never been done before. Our ambitions are to make a great movie."
*C. Nolan*

Dude... I like the sound of this


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm pleased by the no 3D news.  I hope other directors will see this and go in the same direction.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 31, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> "We're looking to do something technologically that's never been done before. Our ambitions are to make a great movie."
> *C. Nolan*
> 
> Dude... I like the sound of this



whole movie in IMAX please 

Is that even possible btw? I remember they had a lot of trouble just shooting the four scenes in TDK in IMAX


----------



## superattackpea (Oct 31, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I'd love for Harley to make it to the big screen, but with no Joker there can be no Harley. And Harley without the Joker is no bueno.
> 
> Personally i'd love to see Black Mask or Talia Al Ghul



I absolutely love Black Mask. However I think he is too similar to the Joker, especially the movie incarnation, to appear immediately after.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2010)

black mask is more like a fucked up bruce wayne then a joker.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 1, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> black mask is more like a fucked up bruce wayne then a joker.



That's old Black Mask.

New Black Mask (eg. _War Games_) has a lot more Joker in him. One would hope for an amalgation.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Death of Batman.
> 
> A title like that would have really sent my mind into overdrive.



Batman R.I.P.? 



masamune1 said:


> That's old Black Mask.
> 
> New Black Mask (eg. _War Games_) has a lot more Joker in him. One would hope for an amalgation.



Im pretty sure Old Black Mask IS war games. New Black Mask is Jeremiah Arkham, who's all kinds of crazy.

But I can't think of any other way I'd want Black Mask besides in a mob war.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im pretty sure Old Black Mask IS war games. New Black Mask is Jeremiah Arkham, who's all kinds of crazy.
> 
> But I can't think of any other way I'd want Black Mask besides in a mob war.



Old Black Mask is Roman Sionis in the 80's, when he debuted. 
New Black Mask is Roman Sionis round about War Games.

Jeremiah Arkham is Black Mask II. Totally different.

Old Black Mask had the grudge against Bruce Wayne. By the time War Games comes around he seems to have forgotten that, and he's become more sadistic and evil like the Joker.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Old Black Mask is Roman Sionis in the 80's, when he debuted.
> New Black Mask is Roman Sionis round about War Games.
> 
> Jeremiah Arkham is Black Mask II. Totally different.
> ...



Ah gotcha, thought you were saying that War Games was Arkham. But yea, he has lost the grudge and is now basically a supervillain crimeboss like Two Face or Penguin.

Yea, an amalgamation would definitely best.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Could'nt care less.

I want to know who the bad guy is, damn it!

*EDIT-* Or bad _guys;_ I'm pretty sure there will be more than one villain.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope that this doesn't end with Batman dying or gives up the cowl. Batman is an ongoing thing. It's not something that's meant to end with Bruce Wayne. 

I would love to see an second trilogy after this, even though it probably wouldn't happen. Even if it did it would be without Nolan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2010)

The article is rubbish.  Nolan scouting locations in Asia won't help us figure out the plot, nor will it help us figure out the villain.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

a status update on preproduction is suddenly an article now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2010)

People are desperate for anything at this point.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

including yourself I see.

In any case I posted that to show that Nolan had entered a more active phase of preproduction


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost no chance of it happening, but I'd love if Cass or Lady Shiva show up in this somehow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

I really doubt a sidekick will be introduced.

Probably some 'equal' to Batman. Good or bad, who knows.


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2010)

Tom Hardy doesn't know who he is playing, but is excited to work with Christian Bale:


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

looks badass with the riddler, but the original one only came out like 10-15 years ago?


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

The name of this movie should have seriously been "Gotham City".

"The Dark Knight Rises" just isn't good...


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 28, 2010)

So they're casting 2 women: one as a love interest for Bruce and the other a villain. My best guess would be Talia since Nolan wanted to have some sort of continuity from the other 2 movies. 

Nolan also cast that British guy Tom Hardy from Inception in an unidentified lead role.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2010)

Rumors are that he'll be Hugo Strange (to tie in to Arkham City supposedly)


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Rumors are that he'll be Hugo Strange (to tie in to Arkham City supposedly)



Yes, and you heard here first. Here, in this thread, and from me.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope I heard it from a couple of news sites after he was cast and the trailer for Arkham City was revealed.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom Hardy having been cast has been known for like a few months now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Tie-in to Arkham City?

I doubt it. If they're both in the same continuity, then we have contradicting Jokers.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 28, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> So they're casting 2 women: one as a *love interest*


Couldn't they go at least one batman movie without that bullshit


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Couldn't they go at least one batman movie without that bullshit



Thank you! I agree.

It's not character development, it's just cliche.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2010)

it's the last in a series, so love interest good idea.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *it's the last in a series*, so love interest good idea.



We'll see about that.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> it's the last in a series, so love interest good idea.



Why? We had plenty of love interest shit in the previous two.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 28, 2010)

and in every other fucking superhero movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing new here.

As far as I'm concerned the actress thing is still a rumor.  Nolan hasn't confirmed anything.

The news out of Hollywood is that Natalie Portman is pregnant.  So if she really was being considered for a role... she's probably out of the running.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> and in every other fucking superhero movie



chicks dig costumes


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Tie-in to Arkham City?
> 
> I doubt it. If they're both in the same continuity, then we have contradicting Jokers.



Not that kind of tie-in.

A tie-in like, if the villain of the new film is Hugo Strange, thats part of the reason that Strange is the main villain in _Arkham City,_ to promote the character. Nobody's saying they are in the same universe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Finally some rumors I like.  Probably not true.  But these continue to be fun to track.

If there really are two female leads and Watts and Green are the selections... I would be happy with that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2011)

Talia and Catwoman love triangle with Batman ftw


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Too good to be true.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, we will probably get stuck with Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers.  Chris Nolan hasn't knocked my socks off with his selections for lead actresses.  They've just been adequate so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Conflicting report from The Hollywood Reporter.



Both sites claim Talia al Ghul.

Bah, I wish Nolan or Warner Bros would come out and give us some answers.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I don't know who believe.  Will we have to wait for the trailer to come out or can we expect a substantial answer soon?

I'd prefer Talia over Catwoman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't expect anything definitive till after the Oscars.  Nolan and Warner Bros are still promoting and focusing on Inception.

But we should definitely know by around May (when they start filming).


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

This due for 2011 or 2012?


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> This due for 2011 or 2012?



2012          .


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 12, 2011)

I want Talia as well, so here's hoping they go that route to close out the series.  Also, hoping that Rachel Weisz or someone similar plays her.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Supposedly plot details 

The main villain if true then wow  No one got it completely right then.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

This sounds like either the greatest idea ever or the career ender...


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

It might not be real


----------



## Watchman (Jan 12, 2011)

I won't believe any of these are genuine unless Nolan himself says so.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope so. It's better if Nolan stops trying to jump the shark and just concentrates on one good written villain. Anyone will suffice really.


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2011)

That script is fake.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt put it past Nolan.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

Watchman said:


> I won't believe any of these are genuine unless Nolan himself says so.



This.

Some of it just doesn't seem....right


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Hypothetically lets say its real, whats your reaction?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hypothetically lets say its real, whats your reaction?



It isn't real. That page was updated to say so. Plus the whole "Black Mask/ Dagget" angle sounds an awful lot like a fake leak for _The Dark Knight_ where Mask was allied with the ousted CEO from _Begins._

My reaction is that merging Strange with Nashton is an utterly pointless waste of time. Either Strange or Nygma would be decent villains themselves; each decades of history and development to build on. Why in God's name anyone would think making them into a totally new character is a good idea is beyond me.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds interesting.  I enjoyed the first two movies, and hope that the third is done just as well, if not better.

Talia?  I would love to see her in the movies - provided that her part is written well, and her actress is decent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2011)

I rather wait for the trailer.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Talia would be a bad idea.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

From the site that confirmed the script wasn't leaked:-



> UPDATE 2:  has updated their report from yesterday (see below) to say that they have "... *independently confirmed that Talia al Ghul is in the movie*."





Don't know what "independently confirmed" means but it looks more likely that she will be in the film...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2011)

Not gonna argue with that, but why?

@ Masmune


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think any amount of common sense should tell the makers of this film that the way forward is to stick with the Gotham/ mobster angle, and Talia would distract from that. The film needs to focus on the repecussions of _The Dark Knight_, and bringing in an international terrorist does'nt really fit with that. Particularly as she does'nt really mix that well with too many of the criminal scum of that city.  

Talia, also, is a very interesting and well developed character.....but she needs her dad around. The dynamic of her relationship with Bruce is that her father is his mortal enemy, and an extremely dangerous man who still manages to be something of a father-figure to him. Basically without him around there is less standing in the way of them getting together-and that is boring.

I don't think this is necessarily the end of this franchise- Nolan says it's the "end of a story", but that could just mean a story arc- but if it is, then Talia is rendered even more pointless as there is no chance of Ra's coming back in any form, and it would probably feel underdeveloped. If it isn't the final movie, then she could and should be saved for later. Especially since this is meant to be Batman's early years.

I can think of ways she could work, and I don't think she'd be disastorrous or anything; but really, there are plenty of other and better ways to go.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2011)

This article was removed from Daily Blam, apparently because WB told them to. Still, its probably just a bunch of bullcrap:



> DEADSHOT & BLACK MASK REVEALED AS THE VILLAINS IN THE DARK KNIGHT RISES
> 
> BY PIETRO FILIPPONI
> 
> ...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I doubt it over saturated with Villains and Dagget industries posing a threat to a company on Wayne's level?

it's too bad they introduced the Roman and not Rupert Thorne there is allot of potential with him. his return to power could of been a good story hiring out dead shot..or what have you

conversely allot of people hate him but Black Mask maybe a good villain for the last movie if they use the incarnation who was a childhood friend of Wayne and what have you


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I doubt it over saturated with Villains and Dagget industries posing a threat to a company on Wayne's level?
> 
> it's too bad they introduced the Roman and not Rupert Thorne there is allot of potential with him. his return to power could of been a good story hiring out dead shot..or what have you
> 
> conversely allot of people hate him but Black Mask maybe a good villain for the last movie if they use the incarnation who was a childhood friend of Wayne and what have you



not trying to judge, but i couldnt understand most of that

Black Mask would actually be pretty cool...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> not trying to judge, but i couldnt understand most of that



basically what I was saying is that, that script seemed saturated with bad guys, and when you have too many it gets nearly impossible to do 'em right and that Nolan seems to like one minor villain and one main finisher that that's the formula he's used in all his batman films



Talon. said:


> Black Mask would actually be pretty cool...



if done right yeah totally


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

Masa, you sound like someone that thinks he is smarter than Nolan.  Let me ask you a question that will help me understand your opinions more.  Did you enjoy the first two films?  And if so... why are you so unwilling to trust Nolan?

I actually agree with your Talia al Ghul perspective.  I just come from a different place on the issue.  I am a Talia al Ghul fan.  I have always wanted to see her on screen.  I still do.  I agree that they could easily put her into the fourth or fifth movie in this franchise.  But if they did that... Nolan wouldn't be the one writing her character.  Nolan wouldn't be the director.  To me that is significant.  (I am firmly a member of the camp that believes Warner Bros should stop making Batman movies if Bale and Nolan don't return).


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

One reason it'd be cool to have Talia?

If Nolan makes a sequel (unlikely, I know) we can have our Robin...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the Black Mask idea.

But this isn't the first script we have seen.  I don't think it's accurate.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2011)

the problem with Talia is that it would be after Joker a really major let down you need some one who can really drive Wayne emotionally mentally and physically but one that you can still end the film series on a high note with-Black Mask is one of the few who haven't been used already that you can do that with.

star crossed lovers and nefarious terrorists aren't those types that can do that for a good ending. I'd of liked her for movie 2 with Joker for the final one IMO


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think anyone is claiming that Talia can carry a film on her own.  I'm not sure any Batman villain could at this point... maybe Penguin.

I think there will definitely be a couple of different threats for Batman this time around.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

lol Penguin.

Once you go Joker you can't go... back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

Penguin is a good character.  They would just need to make him more like the Kingpin; less cartoonish.  None of this attacking with umbrella shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Penguin or Riddler would be good.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Masa, you sound like someone that thinks he is smarter than Nolan.  Let me ask you a question that will help me understand your opinions more.  Did you enjoy the first two films?  And if so... why are you so unwilling to trust Nolan?



I never claimed that I did not trust Nolan. But I reserve the right to critically analyse the development of this movie. I do not think I am smarter than Nolan (though I might well be, for all anyone knows); I don't even believe that Talia is going to be in the movie so that is a moot point. Irregardless of that, smart men can make bad decisions.

I just believe that, given where the story is at the present, Talia would not be the best choice, particulary if they are not going to make any more sequels (though I have'nt bought that), as they would be unlikely to do her character enough justice especially if her father is dead (I propose making Ra's Al Ghul a Legacy character to deal with that, meaning Neeson would be just one in a line of Ra's Al Ghul's and Talia's dad her successor, but that is another matter).



> I actually agree with your Talia al Ghul perspective.  I just come from a different place on the issue.  I am a Talia al Ghul fan.  I have always wanted to see her on screen.  I still do.  I agree that they could easily put her into the fourth or fifth movie in this franchise.  But if they did that... Nolan wouldn't be the one writing her character.  Nolan wouldn't be the director.  To me that is significant.  (I am firmly a member of the camp that believes Warner Bros should stop making Batman movies if Bale and Nolan don't return).



Well, I am obviously not in that camp. I think Nolan has done a fantastic job, but I don't buy the idea that he is the _only_ man who can get this character right, and it's not like the films are perfect or anything. I think that if you get a good director with the right approach- perhaps with Nolan on board as producer, and maybe his brother and Goyer returning to do the story- you can still get a good Batman movie.

And I am firmly against this being the last film in this series under any circumstances, for many reasons but mostly because another reboot would be a colossal waste of time, and is a needless waste of this series' potential.

If you want to see Talia Al Ghul, or any of your favourite characters, on screen, then you should be willing to wait for the right time. Talia could work, and work well, in this film, but she would have to be serparated from the most interesting parts of her character, namely the fact that her father is a very much alive supervillain she is fanatically loyal to, yet that is the only thing standing between her and the man she loves (well, that and the vigilante thing).

Basically, story should take precedence over villains. To do otherwise is the mistake Burton, Schumacher and Raimi made (well, one of the mistakes).


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Penguin or Riddler would be good.



Nolan has said no to Riddler.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

Intelligent people often disagree.  I've seen franchises like this switch directors in the past and just haven't been happy with the results.  The wrinkles you suggest would be acceptable to me though.  Nolan as a producer, his brother and Goyer write the screen play, and a competent director takes the reigns.  That doesn't sound too bad.

The question is... how tired will we be of super hero movies by then?  I consider that a legit threat against the success of Batman 3.  It doesn't come out till 2012.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Chee said:


> Nolan has said no to Riddler.



Aww nuts


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The question is... how tired will we be of super hero movies by then?  I consider that a legit threat against the success of Batman 3.  It doesn't come out till 2012.



I don't think we'll get tired of them anytime soon. And if we do, tough. There is another wave of hero films to come after _TDKR_ and we've been well warned of it. _Avengers, Iron Man 3_, the _Superman_ reboot, the sequels to _Green Lantern_ and the _Spiderman_ reboot, not to mention all the other comic characters who might be getting their turn, like The Flash or Doctor Strange.

I don't think we'd ever get tired of Batman, even if we did get tired of them. 

And if so, don't worry. I've heard we'll all be dead by the end of that year.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Penguin is a good character.  They would just need to make him more like the Kingpin; less cartoonish.  None of this attacking with umbrella shit.



he might be good..say him and Bane and do knight-fall with penguin basically being a chess master trying to get both Bane and the Bat to eliminate each other so he can take over Gotham crime and drug trade

make penguin more a suave Villain and have a moral conflict like with the little fat man in charge the Crime is less thuggish and terrible drugs are kept away from schools and what have you..with Bane being a new rival moving in and have it be say a three way between him Bruce and The penguin trying to turn things his way

it may work


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2011)

Marvel keeps pushing all these superhero movies, its ridiculous.

DC has like...3 movies coming out up to 2012?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The question is... how tired will we be of super hero movies by then?  I consider that a legit threat against the success of Batman 3.  It doesn't come out till 2012.



I don't think I would get tired of superhero movies as long as they're well written and directed.  But of course that's not how Hollywood works.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the Bane idea.

And I agree, Chee.  I can't believe I read something about Ant Man this morning.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2011)

> Edgar Wright Back to Work on Ant-Man Script





Dear. God. No.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you think Green Lantern will be a failure?  I'll be frank... that first trailer was awful.  I have no reason to believe it will be better than Jonah Hex at this point.  The Tourist proved that star power doesn't cut it anymore.  I think a lot of people like Reynolds, but I'm not sure it will be enough.

I can't believe they have already given the sequel a green light.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

lol, green light.

But, yeah, Green Lantern looks like garbage. It's so generic, and I swear, it's like it's trying to rip off Iron Man.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2011)

I have faith in Green Lantern because it is a DC product lol. 

Any super hero movie that is licensed by Marvel I can only expect garbage. It's what they've been feeding me for the past decade, so I have no reason to think other wise. 

Green Lantern doesn't look bad, it looks....simple. It's probably not going to be a grand adventure like Superman or a drama like Dark Knight, but it looks like it will be a nifty sci-fi action movie. I have faith in it because the characters and everything CG at least looks like it is from a comic book, which tells me they put effort.

Jonnah Hex is DC's one huge blemish. I've never seen it, but I knew it'd fail when I read that Megan Fox would play a major role.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

RED was decent.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

RED was a pretty fun movie, I enjoyed it.

I was sad when Freeman died though 

I thought it was a trick.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 13, 2011)

It was. 








































The first time.


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was sad when Freeman died though





Are spoiler tags a foreign concept to you?


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2011)

Green Lantern just looks mediocre. It's trailer was horrible, but I'm still gonna see it.


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Deadpool > Green Lantern


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2011)

I heard that the Deadpool screenplay was really good. I hope they let the movie be rated R.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 14, 2011)

I remember the old Flash movie from the early 90s, it was pretty decent.

Also, no superhero movie can ever come close to Batman, no matter the budget, writters or special effects, there's just something that always sets him apart.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne Hathaway is Catwoman. Tom Hardy is Bane.

BRB, I'm gonna go find some cyanide and Kool-Aid. NOOOOOOOOlan, WHY!?

*slits wrists*
*dies*
*drowns herself*

FUUFUUFUFUUUFUUFFUUFF.

*goes in a corner and cries*


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Hardy as Bane?

Woah ...

Does this mean we've yet to find out who the main villain is?


----------



## TSC (Jan 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Hardy as Bane?
> 
> Woah ...
> 
> Does this mean we've yet to find out who the main villain is?



I think Catwoman and Bane are the only new villain characters for this movie. So Bane and Catwoman is what we get.

I knew Catwoman would be in it, but I did not expect Bane...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 19, 2011)

TSC said:


> I think Catwoman and Bane are the only new villain characters for this movie. So Bane and Catwoman is what we get.
> 
> I knew Catwoman would be in it, but I did not expect Bane...



So we'll be getting something like Knightfall then I guess.

I hope we can actually get a semi-faithful Bane this time around


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah I see 

Bane's intelligence is definitely going to be seen, but I'm still wondering how Nolan will "nolanise" Bane into his realism given the properties of _"Venom"_.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bullshit! I want a source!


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

An important point :3

Anne Hatheway wasn't confirmed as Catwoman, as it was Selina Kyle.

Big difference there :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

But....why? This makes no sense!

Tom Hardy is three inches _shorter_ than Bale is! He's only 5'11! how the hell can he play Bane?!?

I mean....Catwoman.....yeah, thats fine. And Anne Hathaway can play her. 

But....Hardy?....Bane?.....

No.....This....is wrong. It's just wrong.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Masamune1 you're bringing up the whole _Wolverine_ arguement there 












P.S. At least watch Hardy in Bronson before judging him as such :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Masamune1 you're bringing up the whole _Wolverine_ arguement there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wolverine's size isn't as integral to his character as Bane's is. Bane being big signifies him being an overwhelmning opponent to Batman. If you have Bane, at least give him an actor who is bigger than Bruce. I can just picture the fight between them and it's jarring that Batman is going to be taller than him.

I've seen clips of Bronson. I know Tom can bring big, muscled tough guy to the table and even make him interesting. But I'd like to think they wouls use an actor who does'nt need camera tricks to make him that character. There must be a better role for Hardy to play. It's kind of jarring that _Batman and Robin_ is sounding like it will be more faithful to the comic in this regard.

Not that that is my only problem with having Bane in this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2011)

There are so many characters Hardy would be better suited to. That's my problem with this.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey masamune1 

Awesome post by the way :3

But this may be a crucial clue in how Nolan attempts to _"nolanise"_ Bane.

Remember what he said about Penguin:

_"I'd be more excited to have Philip Seymour Hoffman in the film than to have the Penguin. There are certain characters that are easier to mesh with the more real take on Batman we're doing. The Penguin would be tricky."_


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't say im happy with this new info...I think this film will be more on batman begins level than dark knight. But I gotta say I have faith in Nolan...I just hope Selina Kyle isn't the second baddy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Hey masamune1
> 
> Awesome post by the way :3
> 
> ...



That was one of the dumbest statements Nolan ever made. He sounded like he could only have had a Tim Burton-esque Penguin in mind when he said that, which might be true if he'd relied so much on comics like _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_ as sources. Penguin would work perfectly in verse and he's one of the most real life villains Batman ever faces.

Bane isn't one of the most unrealistic Batman enemies either- essentially, he is just a very big, muscle bound criminal with a surprising amount of brains and who uses a kind of steroid. It's not that difficult to imagine such a man running around in the real world, even if he would stand out (maybe less than a master criminal who dresses like a clown and can bring a city to it's knees). You don't need to change him that much. You could even get away with using just a tall-ish guy (say, 6'4 upwards) rather than a giant. 

But Tom Hardy? No. That just sounds like you're doing something a little _too_ different. Nolan said he wants to do a "new interpretation" of Bane in one of the other sources I've read, but there is a fine line between "new interpretation" and "brand new character we'll just slap Bane's name on".


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2011)

This reminds me of the castings for Dark Knight when everyone was like "Heath Ledger? What is that boy doing playing the Joker?". And hey turns out he was pretty good.

Anne Hathaway is always a good thing, the only thing going against her would be her eternal nice girl image.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

For me Heath was more like a "?" I could not imagine him playing the Joker, but only because I could not imagine _how_ he would play the Joker. I can imagine, say, The Rock playing the Joker, but I know it does'nt work. Ledger, I just had no idea. A lot of Joker is his make-up and costume and over-the-top behaviour; it's not always clear how that would come across. As far as size and age and physical appearances went, though, he was'nt a bad choice.

Hardy as Bane, though....thats another story. The reason I have trouble imagining that is that I know what Bane looks like and it's about a foot taller and towering over Batman. It's also different from _TDK_ because we had we had the character before we had the actor and it's not obvious who could play him, but here we have the actor and we can think of a whole bunch of characters he could play, and Bane is not exactly top of that list. 

He can nail the personality as fine as Ledger did. But he is so physically different that h can only come across as a different character.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

:WOW BANE :WOW

:WOW Fuck  all of you :WOW

:WOW EACH AND EVERY ONE ONE OF YOU. :WOW

:WOW I"M HAVING A PARTY :WOW

:WOW KNIGHTFALL MOVIE :WOW


edit: Hathaway, I'm ok with this.  She's certainly cute enough to be Selina and can do the whole coy thing.  Just have to see her in action.



> And I agree, Chee. I can't believe I read something about Ant Man this morning.


I don't get hate.  Edgar Wright is a very capable writer who makes fun movies.  Ant-Man can be a fun property if done right.  Just pretend Wright is doing an original movie.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> But....why? This makes no sense!
> 
> Tom Hardy is three inches _shorter_ than Bale is! He's only 5'11! how the hell can he play Bane?!?
> 
> ...



Underestimating Chris Nolan's casting choice...Did we go back three years?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, and a _Knightfall_ movie would suck. Does'nt have the right set-up, and it's way too early. There were other stories better suited to adaptaion.



Si Style said:


> Underestimating Chris Nolan's casting choice...Did we go back three years?



Overestimating Chris Nolan's casting skills......Did we not get over _The Dark Knight_ hype?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

Stop whining.  We won.  Deal with it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the idea of Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle.

Bane is an awesome Batman villain but I'm not sure how they're going to pull off that kind of character in the Chris Nolan Batman universe.  It could be very interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Stop whining.  We won.  Deal with it



You never won. You lost. We have all lost!



Tsukiyomi said:


> Love the idea of Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle.
> 
> Bane is an awesome Batman villain but I'm not sure how they're going to pull off that kind of character in the Chris Nolan Batman universe.  It could be very interesting.



Pulling Bane off is easy. Pulling him with Tom Hardy, and pulling him off with the story where it is...now _that_ is the challenge. They are going to be making some serious changes to the character, mark my words. And I fear we won't like them.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

I won


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne Hathaway? Surely this is a fucking joke?

She WILL ruin Nolan's BatVerse.

Jesus.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I won



Only a madman would count this as a win.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm laughing my ass off right now. 

Bane! 

Oh all you whiners remind me so much of everyone who doubted Heath Ledger. In Nolan we trust.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

Bane breaks all of your hopes and dreams


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne Hathaway?

God she's just so fucking pitiful. There's something about her face I just want to punch!

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Bane breaks all of your hopes and dreams



In addition to their back! 




Grape Krush said:


> Anne Hathaway?
> 
> God she's just so fucking pitiful. There's something about her face I just want to punch!



Dont know what your problem is, she is really pretty.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Bane breaks all of your hopes and dreams



Not. Quite. Yet.

But Nolan may be readying to break Bane.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

TOM HARDY. FUCK YES.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Hardy, Hardy, Hardy :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hardy, Hardy, Hardy Dent.


----------



## Afalstein (Jan 19, 2011)

Hm.  From what I saw of Hardy in "Inception," I can't really see him as a Bane.  Then again, Bane can actually be a pretty layered character, if done right, and he doesn't have to be the size of the Hulk.  Hathaway seems a little odd for Catwoman too... she's had too many 'nice' roles to really make a convincing villain, in my opinion.

Still.  Nolan's done good with casting so far.  If he can pull it off, it should be pretty amazing.

I must admit, though, I was hoping for an appearance of Talia al Ghul.  Return the series to it's roots, you know, and carry on an altered idea of Ra's Al Ghul's "immortality."  New generation and all that.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Watch him in Bronson then ^

I'm far more exited to see Bane's intellectual side, and I'm prepared to bet that it's going to cause the reason for us to be shown the super genius Bruce we're all so use to in the comics.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Catwoman isn't really a villain. And besides, if anything I think her "nice" image is pretty suitable to a character whose job it is to go around ripping off and robbing pretty boy rich kids. It will work to her advantage.

Bane does'nt have to be the size of the Hulk, but when he's shorter than Batman, then you might have a problem.

And I think he'd be a pretty clunky way to make Bruce out to be a super-genius. It's not the most pressing issue for either character anyway.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

This is Tom Hardy ? He seems fit enough to play Bane..


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, Bale being 6' 0" and Hardy being 5' 10".

Nolan knows what he's doing :WOW


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Not such a big deal, Hardy will wear compensated shoes and the Camera POV will makes the difference..

I mean, tis is Cinema they will find a way around that.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> This is Tom Hardy ? He seems fit enough to play Bane..



Yeah, he is fit enough. 

But he's 3 inches shorter than Bale, so he isn't tall enough. 

Plus, that was for _Bronson,_ which was years ago. He's not that muscly anymore.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Not such a big deal, Hardy will wear compensated shoes and the Camera POV will makes the difference..



I doubt it.

Nolan would'nt cast him if he had to work the camera like that. I'm pretty sure he's happy with a short Bane.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

He gonna train with Bale. In the end he will be even more fitted than in Bronson.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does'nt matter if he's more fitted. It does matter that he's probably not going to be as tall.

Being bigger than Batman is a core part of the character. His purpose is to be _more_ than Batman, to be an opponent that can simply overwhelm him. And.....that is now lost.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

As if he could change his body as much as Bale..


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hardy is a chameleon. Bale should wonder if he can change as much as him.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

He found a worthy challenger then.

Hardy did something comparable to bale passing from the machinist to The dark knight


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

There's more to Bane than his height; and we've not even seen what attire he'll be donning when standing toe-to-toe against Bruce.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Wolverine's size isn't as integral to his character as Bane's is. Bane being big signifies him being an overwhelmning opponent to Batman. If you have Bane, at least give him an actor who is bigger than Bruce.


The guy who plays Gimli in LotR is over six feet tall. I think they'll do fine.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah lolol, brilliant LOTR point there, Grrblt


----------



## Evolet (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne Hathaway as Selina. 

Brb, dying.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2011)

Butthurt Batman fans who will see the film anyways and love it


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh Bateman lol 

Batman Begins

Dark Knight

Dark Knight Rises

The ultimate experience will be attained when I watch TDKR in the cinema :WOW


----------



## Evolet (Jan 19, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Butthurt Batman fans who will see the film anyways and love it



  SRS BSNS. 

Tom Hardy as Bane...expected and not as WTF as Anne as my dear Selina.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

B-Bain?

Well. Okay.

I trust you, Nolan.

And Anne Hathaway? I can live with that. Wouldn't be my choice, but he's director for a reason.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't believe this shit. Am I actually reading people crying about Hardy being 3 inches too short to play Bane?

That is just pants on head retarded.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Hardy is a chameleon. Bale should wonder if he can change as much as him.



Hardy doesn't have a Golden Globe.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He found a worthy challenger then.
> 
> Hardy did something comparable to bale passing from the machinist to The dark knight



No. Hardy is the kind of actor who has only jsut become famous because he looks totally different every role he plays; he literally seems to change his identity with each performance, Alec Guiness level acting. Bale gives many great perfromances, but he's still clearly Christian Bale. 'Cept when I used to confuse him with Jim Cavieziel.



Bart said:


> There's more to Bane than his height; and we've not even seen what attire he'll be donning when standing toe-to-toe against Bruce.



There is more to Bane than his height, but it is one of the core elements of his character. There is more to the Joker than looking like a clown, but if you took away his costume and make-up/ toxic chemical bath, even if you changed nothing else about the character, it just would'nt be right. It's the same reason people had trouble liking the one in _The Batman._



Grrblt said:


> The guy who plays Gimli in LotR is over six feet tall. I think they'll do fine.





Bart said:


> Ah lolol, brilliant LOTR point there, Grrblt



Bad LOTR point there, Grrblt. LOTR was filled with roles that required movie magic to alter size- dwarves, hobbits, and the co-stars who had to be made bigger. The whole film was built around that.

It's not a question of "they _can't_ make Tom Hardy look 10 inches bigger". It's a question of "why the hell would you cast him if you had to make him look 10 inches bigger?" Or even 3 or 4? It's utterly pointless to go to such lengths just for one actor, who can suit better roles and whose character could be pulled off more convincingly by other people.



Evolet said:


> Tom Hardy as Bane...expected and not as WTF as Anne as my dear Selina.



You can't be serious.



Sylar said:


> I can't believe this shit. Am I actually reading people crying about Hardy being 3 inches too short to play Bane?
> 
> That is just pants on head retarded.



No, he's more like 10 inches too short to play Bane.

3 inches is just the salt in the wound. It's how much shorter Bane is going to be than Batman. 



Stark said:


> Hardy doesn't have a Golden Globe.



A criminal travesty.


----------



## Rod (Jan 19, 2011)

This just reminds me of TDK when they casted Heath Ledger, folks went "not sure about this guy" and then when the movie was released "holy shit, that's the man".


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lord how the loathe the "Heath Ledger" excuse.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No. Hardy is the kind of actor who has only jsut become famous because he looks totally different every role he plays; he literally seems to change his identity with each performance, Alec Guiness level acting. Bale gives many great perfromances, but he's still clearly Christian Bale. 'Cept when I used to confuse him with Jim Cavieziel.



I misunderstood you then..

Kiind of like Johnny Depp then. ? (I didn't watch that many film with guiness..)


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

No. Better than Depp.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Then this film gonna be a success And you know why Nolan casted him for Bane.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Bad LOTR point there, Grrblt. LOTR was filled with roles that required movie magic to alter size- dwarves, hobbits, and the co-stars who had to be made bigger. The whole film was built around that.


No it wasn't. It wouldn't have been difficult to find shorter actors for those roles. They chose to not go with short people, because they found tall actors that suited the roles.



> It's not a question of "they _can't_ make Tom Hardy look 10 inches bigger". It's a question of "why the hell would you cast him if you had to make him look 10 inches bigger?" Or even 3 or 4? It's utterly pointless to go to such lengths just for one actor, who can suit better roles and whose character could be pulled off more convincingly by other people.


They would cast him because he's an actor that fits the role except for this one particular thing that can be rectified.

Nolan apparently thinks Hardy can act the role. Finding a big guy who can act the same way Hardy can, would be difficult. It's easier to fix his size. It doesn't matter if you think there are other people that are better suited for acting the role, because Nolan disagrees.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

No, because that does'nt address the rather pressing problem that he has been miscast.



Sylar said:


> I can't believe this shit. Am I actually reading people crying about Hardy being 3 inches too short to play Bane?
> 
> That is just pants on head retarded.





Grrblt said:


> No it wasn't. It wouldn't have been difficult to find shorter actors for those roles. They chose to not go with short people, because they found tall actors that suited the roles.



They found famous people who they thought could act better than Hollywoods limited pool of well-known dwarfs.

The film was built around that because they wanted to cast well-known faces. They chose not to go with short people because short people risked bombing the film, and so they had to build the film around the fact that they had cast actors in parts they were about 2 feet too tall for.



> They would cast him because he's an actor that fits the role except for this one particular thing that can be rectified.
> 
> Nolan apparently thinks Hardy can act the role. Finding a big guy who can act the same way Hardy can, would be difficult. It's easier to fix his size. It doesn't matter if you think there are other people that are better suited for acting the role, because Nolan disagrees.



Yeah, here's the thing......Hardy is way, way, too _good_ for the role. Bane is a complex character but he's not an acting chore. You don't need to find a Marlon Brando to play him. There are plenty of actors who would fit the role perfectly. 

This one particular thing is pretty important because it's a pretty big part of the character. It's an intimidation factor and part of the symbolism of the man.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 19, 2011)

You're welcome to believe he can't act the role. Complaining about how tall he is, is just silly.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Not really. You said yourself that he was a chameleon better than depp who do wonderful interpretation, You know he can have the body needed to be Bane..

It's for those elements he was casted by Nolan. The height is merely a details..

I find it funny that you are focusing on his height when you recognize all the above..


----------



## Rod (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Lord how the loathe the "Heath Ledger" excuse.



Indeed, so let's leave that one out and not consider it, might've been a fluke.

Nonetheless, could of mention a handful other excuses from this particular franchise, anyways.


----------



## Shade (Jan 19, 2011)

Masamune, you say you loathe the Ledger excuse so are you saying you were totally okay with his casting as the Joker when it was announced? Nolan's Joker is a retake on the character which actually worked, even when no one thought it would. Why can't we just trust Nolan to make his new casting choices work as well?

So a lack of height will destroy Bane's character for you? Geez, I'm wondering why you liked Nolan's Batman movies at all, considering hey changed details of many character aspects. No sleek Batmobile, Scarecrow being a guy in a suit, only with a mask, rather than looking like a walking scarecrow, or Ra's Al Ghul being Henri Ducard. All these things were pretty mainstream Batman, things you'd see in most incarnations so I don't see why one aspect of Bane's character is such a botheration for you.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure being tall and buff was too "unrealistic" for Nolan.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No. Hardy is the kind of actor who has only jsut become famous because he looks totally different every role he plays; he literally seems to change his identity with each performance, Alec Guiness level acting. Bale gives many great perfromances, but he's still clearly Christian Bale. 'Cept when I used to confuse him with Jim Cavieziel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cereal.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sylar;[quote="Shade said:


> Masamune, you say you loathe the Ledger excuse so are you saying you were totally okay with his casting as the Joker when it was announced? Nolan's Joker is a retake on the character which actually worked, even when no one thought it would. Why can't we just trust Nolan to make his new casting choices work as well?
> 
> So a lack of height will destroy Bane's character for you? Geez, I'm wondering why you liked Nolan's Batman movies at all, considering hey changed details of many character aspects. No sleek Batmobile, Scarecrow being a guy in a suit, only with a mask, rather than looking like a walking scarecrow, or Ra's Al Ghul being Henri Ducard. All these things were pretty mainstream Batman, things you'd see in most incarnations so I don't see why one aspect of Bane's character is such a botheration for you.



Nolans Joker is not that much of a retake. All the essential elements of the character were there aside for the fact that he wore make-up, which proved rather trivial. I was'nt exactly "fine" with Ledger's casting but I was willing to wait, because I wanted to see just how much of the Joker they were going to change before criticising. As it happens, not that much.

Scarecrow had a costume, he wore it in _Begins_ on that horse, and his suit in _TDK_ was "scarecrowed" up. He also was'nt that important to either film. Ra's I can work around, and the Batmobile isn't as terribly big a part of the mythos as is imagined. The first film was about establishing Batman.

Bane's height is crucial to his character. I know it sounds petty, but that really is the truth. It would be more like Scarecrow without his fear gas than his costume. He is supposed to be intimidating to Batman, to be overwhelming even, and it's harder to do that without the size advantage to make up for them being nearly equals in skills.

But there are other reasons. I don't think the story is ready for him yet, and either he's the main villain (not exactly the best choice) or he's not and he'll probably end up as an underling, meaning we should'nt expect too much from him. The fact that Hardy is wasted on the role is not my only issue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2011)

they confirmed bane!?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 19, 2011)

At first I was like Anne Hathaway, wtf???

Then I saw:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

This guy should be Bane:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

Hathaway looked hot at the Golden Globes.

Masa, it didn't seem like you liked any of the rumors regarding this film.  Were you just going to nit pick no matter what the announcement was?  Or were there some villains/actors that would have made you happy?  :S


----------



## Shade (Jan 19, 2011)

We'll let the height thing go as a difference in opinion and faith in Nolan, but if you don't want him as a villain or an underling, then how exacly do you want to see him?

There is definitely more to Bane than his brawn though, when he 'broke the Bat', it was all due to his intellect, which I think Nolan should be able to portray really well.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> This guy should be Bane:





_I eat those weaklings for breakfast._


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Hatheway is casted as Selina Kyle. That doesn't mean _Catwoman_ will be in the film. 

And Hardy being shorter than Bale is not a big deal.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

Just let it go, masa. Every one's going to keep throwing the Heath Ledger turnaround in your face and tell you to wait and see.

I will say that considering how buff Bale is, not to mention the Batman armor, it's going to be tough to make another buff guy who's only 5'10 seem intimidating.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2011)

Controversial Batman casting?!?  Say it ain't so.


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

A realistic take on Bane would probably be like an ex commando or something with military and martial arts training. I don't see venom being a part of this at all.

"Bane" would obviously be a nickname or something.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> A realistic take on Bane would probably be like an ex commando or something with military and martial arts training. I don't see venom being a part of this at all.
> 
> "Bane" would obviously be a nickname or something.



No, that'd just be trite.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> At first I was like Anne Hathaway, wtf???
> 
> Then I saw:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hohoho, what do we have here?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2011)

ppl bitching already


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the idea of a Selina Kyle appearance with no Catwoman.  I hope they go in that direction.

I was jogging on the treadmill the other night and one of the Hollywood shows was recapping the Golden Globes and they showed Anne Hathaway talking to Christian Bale and Christopher Nolan.  Didn't think anything of it at the time.  They had probably already decided on her though.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

BATMAN IS ABOUT A RICH KID WHO GLOBETROTS IN ORDER TO BECOME THE WORLD'S SMARTEST DETECTIVE AND TOUGHEST MARTIAL ARTIST/NINJA THEN RETURNS AS A BAT-THEMED VIGILANTE DRIVING A TANK EXPECTING TO SINGLEHANDEDLY FIGHT CRIME ONE PUNCH TO THE FACE AT A TIME. Then he fights a clown-themed nihilist bomber.

Who reads that ridiculous premise and thinks, "Let's not get too out of hand, guys. Realism is key!"


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> No, that'd just be trite.



Then propose something better.



Adonis said:


> BATMAN IS ABOUT A RICH KID WHO GLOBETROTS IN ORDER TO BECOME THE WORLD'S SMARTEST DETECTIVE AND TOUGHEST MARTIAL ARTIST/NINJA THEN RETURNS AS A BAT-THEMED VIGILANTE DRIVING A TANK EXPECTING TO SINGLEHANDEDLY FIGHT CRIME ONE PUNCH TO THE FACE AT A TIME. Then he fights a clown-themed nihilist bomber.
> 
> Who reads that ridiculous premise and thinks, "Let's not get too out of hand, guys. Realism is key!"



Nolan's Batman films are clearly meant to be more grounded in reality than what could be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

I only skimmed.


Anne Hathaway is playing Bane?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hathaway looked hot at the Golden Globes.
> 
> Masa, it didn't seem like you liked any of the rumors regarding this film.  Were you just going to nit pick no matter what the announcement was?  Or were there some villains/actors that would have made you happy?  :S



Not _all_ the rumours, just the loudest ones.

Hugo Strange was top of my list, and since Bane might not be the main villain might still be. Hugo has an angle of making muscle-bound minions using drugs, so it's not like he can't be made to work with Bane, though they don't have the best chemistry. In fact, I'm betting that's how they will use him, as Stranges' weapon against the Bat.

I would have been fine with Black Mask, though he would'nt exactly have been my choice. I'd like Penguin, in a supporting/ secondary villain role, and I think they could work in a lot of lesser enemies if they used them properly, in cameos or as underlings. I'm also over the moon that Catwoman is in it.

And Two-Face, because no-one has to stay dead in movies, especially comic book movies. More could be done with that character.

So, as main villain, Strange, Mask or Two-Face. I do like Bane; I just don't think this is the right moment to use him, and that others would serve better at the moment. Same with other great villains like Riddler- it's just not their time. And again, I'm happy for Selina.



Shade said:


> We'll let the height thing go as a difference in opinion and faith in Nolan, but if you don't want him as a villain or an underling, then how exacly do you want to see him?



I do want to see him as a major villain, or even an important underling (to a really big villain, like a new Ra's or someone working behind the scenes to give him space). I just don't want to see him as either _in this film._ 

In the comics, his impact derives from the fact that Batman is a legend, and has years of crimefighting and superheroics behind him. He ends that. He also came in long after the Batman world had been well established, thus the focus could be made on him easily. Neither is true for this film, which is set in the early years not long after he has first clashed with the Joker. 

I just believe, that the nature of the character means he will be difficult to do justice to, at this point in Batman's career. Right now in particular the character is at a low point, on the run from the law with his friends dead and his plans blown up in his face, it has a different impact. It's a low point, and the focus is more on Bruce's personal troubles, likely too much more for Bane to be important.

I just fear he will be little more than a monster for Batman to defeat. 



> There is definitely more to Bane than his brawn though, when he 'broke the Bat', it was all due to his intellect, which I think Nolan should be able to portray really well.



I would'nt get my hopes up. I don't think Bane was cast for his brains. And, besides, his brawn is still pretty important.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> Nolan's Batman films are clearly meant to be more grounded in reality than what could be.



Why? As an excuse every time the film is boring and dreary or the action scenes shot too close like a Bourne knockoff?



			
				masamune1 said:
			
		

> In the comics, his impact derives from the fact that Batman is a legend, and has years of crimefighting and superheroics behind him. He ends that. He also came in long after the Batman world had been well established, thus the focus could be made on him easily. Neither is true for this film, which is set in the early years not long after he has first clashed with the Joker.



This is a very valid point. You can't have Batman aura of invincibility deflated his junior year.


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Why? As an excuse every time the film is boring and dreary or the action scenes shot too close like a Bourne knockoff?



No, to avoid the more ridiculous aspects of the comic. Stuff that can't exist in this world and couldn't be put in a movie without looking idiotic.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2011)

Height is such a retarded thing to nitpick especially since any half decent editing can make it entirely moot (and Nolan has some of the best in the business at his disposal).


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2011)

TOM HARDY IS A SEX GOD

THAT'S ALL I CARE ABOUT ATM


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> No, to avoid the more ridiculous aspects of the comic. Stuff that can't exist in this world and couldn't be put in a movie without looking idiotic.



No one's asking for Mr. Freeze to team up with Poison Ivy, but how is the Joker being borderline omniscient and able to fill any building he chooses with explosives on a whim not ridiculous?

Supposed Batman fans seem embarrassed by the source material and thank Nolan for making it "a real" movie.

Batman couldn't exist in our world, so that's a moot point. "I wonder who Batman is. Is it that billionaire CEO with weapons contracts? Hey, didn't we see the blueprints for that batmobile?" 

Seriously, Batman reverse-engineering Lucius's sonar trick essentially hijacking every cell phone and using them to transmit sonar he can watch through special lenses and a supercomputer, despite being shown unable to work his own costume without Lucius's help, is okay but The Joker having bleached skin is ridiculous.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

> But he's 3 inches shorter than Bale, so he isn't tall enough.


My god pick a real thing to complain about





> Who reads that ridiculous premise and thinks, "Let's not get too out of hand, guys. Realism is key!"


Batman comics have been everywhere from goofy ass rainbow aliens to the most grim and gritty.   At this point every interpretation is valid enough, so goes with the movies.

It's not unheard of, I mean most of the comics Nolan used as source for plot points were just as "realistic".  It's a completely valid interpretation of the source.


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> No one's asking for Mr. Freeze to team up with Poison Ivy, but how is the Joker being borderline omniscient and able to fill any building he chooses with explosives on a whim not ridiculous?



That's a fair point, but people do blow up buildings in our world. Terrorists do exist, and that's really all Joker and his crew were in The Dark Knight.



> Supposed Batman fans seem embarrassed by the source material and thank Nolan for making it "a real" movie.



No, I just don't see how the Lazerus Pits, or Poison Ivy or Clayface could fit in for Nolan's take on Batman.



> Batman couldn't exist in our world, so that's a moot point.



I'm sorry, I didn't mean completely realistic when I said grounded in reality, but the more fantastic aspects of the comics just would not fit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> Then propose something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan's Batman films are clearly meant to be more grounded in reality than what could be.



Um, how about keep his original origins? It wouldn't even have to be changed all that much.


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Um, how about keep his original origins? It wouldn't even have to be changed all that much.



You're right. I got completely absorbed in the venom part of his backstory that I completely forgot about the rest.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> BATMAN IS ABOUT A RICH KID WHO GLOBETROTS IN ORDER TO BECOME THE WORLD'S SMARTEST DETECTIVE AND TOUGHEST MARTIAL ARTIST/NINJA THEN RETURNS AS A BAT-THEMED VIGILANTE DRIVING A TANK EXPECTING TO SINGLEHANDEDLY FIGHT CRIME ONE PUNCH TO THE FACE AT A TIME. Then he fights a clown-themed nihilist bomber.
> 
> Who reads that ridiculous premise and thinks, "Let's not get too out of hand, guys. Realism is key!"



Obviously Christopher Nolan. Besides, when he (Nolan) says realism I don't think he means every single fucking thing has to be real to a tee. The character itself doesn't have to be realistic, just the execution of said character. 

He made a homicidal clown, an immortal assassin, and a crime fighting bat work, I'm sure Bane isn't far fetched.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

> Supposed Batman fans seem embarrassed by the source material and thank Nolan for making it "a real" movie.


It's not a "REAL" movie, it's absurd and loud and hypercharged, it's the Batman story told in the world Michael Mann movies exist in.

edit: what mike said



> is okay but The Joker having bleached skin is ridiculous.


No one ever said this.




> Um, how about keep his original origins? It wouldn't even have to be changed all that much.


I hope they keep the whole "born in a prison" thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Height is such a retarded thing to nitpick especially since any half decent editing can make it entirely moot (and Nolan has some of the best in the business at his disposal).



No, because it's pretty unlikely that he'd cast someone if he'd had to do that. Bane just isn't so interesting that he'd likely go to those lengths just to get the actor he wants, one better suited to better characters.

And again, it isn't my only problem.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, because it's pretty unlikely that he'd cast someone if he'd had to do that. Bane just isn't so interesting that he'd likely go to those lengths just to get the actor he wants, one better suited to better characters.
> 
> And again, it isn't my only problem.



Unlikely =/= impossible. He did cast him as Bane, at least that's what we're being told. Obviously he's going to go the distance of making him appear taller, or maybe he'll leave him as is. We won't know until we see a trailer. 

Point is, you can dislike it, but regardless of how you feel it happened. And regardless of how he does it you're going to watch the movie.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm ok with Anne Hathaway as Catwoman, but Tom Hardy as Bane? 

I hope Nolan knows what he is doing.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, because it's pretty unlikely that he'd cast someone if he'd had to do that. Bane just isn't so interesting that he'd likely go to those lengths just to get the actor he wants, one better suited to better characters.



You don't know what Nolan wants to do with Bane. For all we know he will  be the Main villain and he wanted Hardy to play that role..


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I'm ok with Anne Hathaway as Catwoman, but Tom Hardy as Bane?
> 
> I hope Nolan knows what he is doing.



Watch Bronson.  It makes sense.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2011)

only die hard comic nerds would give two craps about 2 inches.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Unlikely =/= impossible. He did cast him as Bane, at least that's what we're being told. Obviously he's going to go the distance of making him appear taller, or maybe he'll leave him as is. We won't know until we see a trailer.
> 
> Point is, you can dislike it, but regardless of how you feel it happened. And regardless of how he does it you're going to watch the movie.



Exactly.

Thats why it's better to say everything I want to say now, rather than bottle it up 'till 2012 and die of a tumour rather than any impeding apocalypse.



Mandom said:


> You don't know what Nolan wants to do with Bane. For all we know he will  be the Main villain and he wanted Hardy to play that role..



That sounds worse and does'nt address my issue.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2011)

So your problem is with Bane period?

Have you ever read Knightfall? Bane would be a FANTASTIC main villain.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> My god pick a real thing to complain aboutBatman comics have been everywhere from goofy ass rainbow aliens to the most grim and gritty.   At this point every interpretation is valid enough, so goes with the movies.
> 
> It's not unheard of, I mean most of the comics Nolan used as source for plot points were just as "realistic".  It's a completely valid interpretation of the source.



If I was as buff as Bale AND wearing military-issue armor, some 5'10 dude in a gimp suit who hit the gym wouldn't strike me as a threat.



> No one ever said this.



Nolan himself said this when asked why The Joker would wear make-up rather than have bleached skin.



			
				Super Mike said:
			
		

> Obviously Christopher Nolan. Besides, when he (Nolan) says realism I don't think he means every single fucking thing has to be real to a tee. The character itself doesn't have to be realistic, just the execution of said character.
> 
> He made a homicidal clown, an immortal assassin, and a crime fighting bat work, I'm sure Bane isn't far fetched.



Ra's didn't work as a villain and was completely forgettable.

Let me give you an example of Nolan's realism:

Gordon fakes his death to protect his family. Batman decides to reveal his identity only to let Harvey take his place. Gordon, Batman, and Harvey all decide to use Dent as bait to attract and capture the Joker despite having no way of knowing when or how he would attack. The Joker shows up with a truck and a bazooka and the only reason Gordon and Dent weren't dust was because Batman intervened just in time. Shots are fired and miles worth of roadways and vehicles (including a helicopter) are destroyed until Batman flips the Joker's truck. Batman and Joker play chicken, to which Batman agrees for no reason, only for him to bail last second dramatically and crash. The Joker's about to slit his face open when Gordon pops up at the last minute for a big reveal. They've done it! Only, THIS WAS ALL PART OF THE JOKER'S GAMBIT TO GET TO LAO! Never mind him having no way to know that Gordon was actually alive, thus in a position to save Batman, or that his rocket would be intercepted by the Batmobile. Never mind he had no way of knowing they'd house the fat guy with the cellphone in his belly with him. Never mind that no reasonable person (who Gordon, Dent, and even Batman are all supposed to be) would agree to such a dangerous, ridiculous plot.

The Joker doesn't need to be a schemer when he's apparently psychic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Height _can_ be an issue, since Bane is supposed to be Batman's physical superior. I just think it won't be one.


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll be honest: watching Inception, I never realized that Hardy was the shortest of the men.  He's so broad-shouldered and has a certain way of carrying himself that I didn't notice until I saw a promo shot of everyone standing together.  And it's not like he's actually short or anything, he's just.. average, really.  (You know, beside the fact that it doesn't really matter.)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

For those curious, here's what Bane looks like unmasked



Hardy doesn't seem that far fetched to me.


edit:
Adonis: It's comic book movie about Batman, stuff like that happens in Batman regardless of the tone it has.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> If I was as buff as Bale AND wearing military-issue armor, some 5'10 dude in a gimp suit who hit the gym wouldn't strike me as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't feel like the first movie was about fight Ra's, but Batman becoming Batman. Partly why Ra's wasn't that great a villain.

I know what you're saying though. Many aspects of Nolan's universe is realistic. The example you provided is evidence of some lack of realism, but most people mistake a densely packed and complex plot (and TWISTS!!!) as realism. 

And I agree, the Joker planning a lot of shit was a little out of character, but it was alright because it was an "interpretation" and Nolan made it work.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Let me give you an example of Nolan's realism:
> 
> Gordon fakes his death to protect his family. Batman decides to reveal his identity only to let Harvey take his place. Gordon, Batman, and Harvey all decide to use Dent as bait to attract and capture the Joker despite having no way of knowing when or how he would attack. The Joker shows up with a truck and a bazooka and the only reason Gordon and Dent weren't dust was because Batman intervened just in time. Shots are fired and miles worth of roadways and vehicles (including a helicopter) are destroyed until Batman flips the Joker's truck. Batman and Joker play chicken, to which Batman agrees for no reason, only for him to bail last second dramatically and crash. The Joker's about to slit his face open when Gordon pops up at the last minute for a big reveal. They've done it! Only, THIS WAS ALL PART OF THE JOKER'S GAMBIT TO GET TO LAO! Never mind him having no way to know that Gordon was actually alive, thus in a position to save Batman, or that his rocket would be intercepted by the Batmobile. Never mind he had no way of knowing they'd house the fat guy with the cellphone in his belly with him. Never mind that no reasonable person (who Gordon, Dent, and even Batman are all supposed to be) would agree to such a dangerous, ridiculous plot.
> 
> The Joker doesn't need to be a schemer when he's apparently psychic.



.....

Well, I just think he was making it up as he went.

Like, he probably did'nt care whether they caught him or not- either they did, or he'd get Dent and maybe kill Batman too. Win-win, so long as they did'nt kill him (also win). He could probably predict they would put him and his fat minion in the same building, which matter a bit more. They would know how he would attack, or Batman would, or at least they could guess he would attack on the route to County. Batman probably just either guessed the rough plan Joker would likely use, or followed the police.

Things like how the hell he got the bombs in the hospital or the boats are more absurd than that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 19, 2011)

Look this version of Bane is going to be some military guy brought in to deal with Gotham City's bat problem and I can see all the criminals, cops, and citizens raising their hands wanting to pitch in.


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2011)

That would be incredibly lame.


----------



## Munak (Jan 19, 2011)

No cat puns. I can live with that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look this version of Bane is going to be some military guy brought in to deal with Gotham City's bat problem and I can see all the criminals, cops, and citizens raising their hands wanting to pitch in.



I hope not. I've always considered his prison upbringing to be a pretty big part of his personality.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think, I'm still expecting / hoping Hugo Strange to turn up. Bane, then, I think, will be sort of like one of his experiments, or a weapon to be used against the Bat, one of his "Monster Men" if you will. He might be an amalgation of Bane and that crooked, drugged up cop from _Prey_, or maybe Strange really did take him out of a South American prison. 

As it stands I'm still noting that Hardy has'nt actually been announced as "the main villain" yet; he's only been announced as Bane. I think there is still a chance he'll probably be somebodies underling, whether or not he has his own agenda. And there are usually a few bad guys in these films.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> .....
> 
> Well, I just think he was making it up as he went.
> 
> ...



It works from the Joker's perspective arguable, but not from the Gordon/Batman/Dent's.

Win-win for the Joker is lose-lose for Gordon and crew. If not for luck, Dent would be dead and so would Batman AND the Joker would go to jail and free Lau. It was a stupid plan and Gordon wouldn't have greenlit it.

Not to mention that a helicopter and a few miles of road (including a crowded garage w/ children) got buttfucked in the process. Ooops! Not like Batman hasn't killed his fair share of cops, though.



Castiel said:


> edit:
> Adonis: It's comic book movie about Batman, stuff like that happens in Batman regardless of the tone it has.



Which is my point. He squeezes the wonder out of the franchise to the point it becomes a generic crime drama yet it's still ridiculous. Only now, it's heavy-handed and dreary instead of escapism.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I think, I'm still expecting / hoping Hugo Strange to turn up. Bane, then, I think, will be sort of like one of his experiments, or a weapon to be used against the Bat, one of his "Monster Men" if you will. He might be an amalgation of Bane and that crooked, drugged up cop from _Prey_, or maybe Strange really did take him out of a South American prison.
> 
> As it stands I'm still noting that Hardy has'nt actually been announced as "the main villain" yet; he's only been announced as Bane.



Hmm, maybe. Im not sure I'd want Bane in if he wasn't going to be the main villain.

So what are the chances we'll get to see more bat villains? One of the cornerstones of Bane's plan is letting out a bunch of arkhamites to tire out Batman. I'd love to see Batman fight Firefly.


----------



## Rod (Jan 19, 2011)

I really suspect this Nolan's Bane to tending have a similar approach in Rutger Hauer's Roy Batty.

What would be outstanding.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 19, 2011)

That's not bad except for that stache.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look this version of Bane is going to be some military guy brought in to deal with Gotham City's bat problem and I can see all the criminals, cops, and citizens raising their hands wanting to pitch in.


I hate this idea.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> It works from the Joker's perspective arguable, but not from the Gordon/Batman/Dent's.
> 
> Win-win for the Joker is lose-lose for Gordon and crew. If not for luck, Dent would be dead and so would Batman AND the Joker would go to jail and free Lau. It was a stupid plan and Gordon wouldn't have greenlit it.
> 
> Not to mention that a helicopter and a few miles of road (including a crowded garage w/ children) got buttfucked in the process. Ooops! Not like Batman hasn't killed his fair share of cops, though.



Well, Gordon did'nt really greenlight anything. I think he just faked his death and worked undercover- Harvey definitely did'nt know he was alive (he was surprised when he saw him) so he made the decision to be bait alone, and Gordon obviously just went along with it. Batman too. Besides, he was'nt Dent's boss; Dent was more like his.

I would argue that they did'nt feel they had much choice and were reacting more than planning. They knew the Joker had the upper hand so Dent felt he'd have to lure him out, counting on Batman and the cops to save him and catch the Joker; Batman realised this and went along with it; and Gordon did too and, deciding not to blow his cover, felt he must do so too.

They probably hoped they could catch him before all that carnage happened, but it did'nt happen. They might have underestimated his strategic skills, like manipulating the route and predicting where the police might turn out, and where they would call for copters. That stuff is....implausible, but at least it suggests unprecedented tactical brilliance than omniscience.

I guess, you just have to buy that Gordon, Dent and Batman really did go along with such a risky plan, that got a lot of people killed (more a character problem than a plot one), likely feeling they had no choice with this maniac on the lose. At the very least, as far as the Joker goes, I think we can buy that he was making it up as he went along, and had'nt plotted out the entire movie.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

That's another problem though. Everyone (including and especially Batman) is just a pawn in The Joker's game of nihilist chess. He says everyone will "eat each other" if pushed and they do. He says all it takes to make the town white knight a monster is a push and it does.

Even when he "loses" (which is the most forced scene in the movie with the big scary inmate throwing away the detonator and forming a prayer circle) it's quickly undercut by the fact that he has successfully reduced Dent to Anton Chigurh threatening to kill children whom Batman kills breaking his one rule AND Batman is framed for five murder thus villified. The White Knight is dead and The Dark Knight no longer symbolizes justice.

When does Batman ever win? The one victory on the boats doesn't even include him. The Joker probably won't even bother to escape Arkham because he's so utterly defeated Batman. They aren't even equals, anymore. For all his might, Batman is impotent in the face of Joker's chaos and now Bane threatens even his physical dominance.

And think about it. The inmate is the only person who makes a moral choice contradicting the Joker's nihilism. The civilians decided to push the button but didn't have the guts. That's not the same as choosing to spare someone.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> That's another problem though. Everyone (including and especially Batman) is just a pawn in The Joker's game of nihilist chess. He says everyone will "eat each other" if pushed and they do. He says all it takes to make the town white knight a monster is a push and it does.
> 
> Even when he "loses" (which is the most forced scene in the movie with the big scary inmate being virtuous) it's quickly undercut by the fact that he has successfully reduced Dent to Anton Chigurh threatening to kill children whom Batman kills breaking his one rule AND is framed for five murder.
> 
> When does Batman ever win? The one victory on the boats doesn't even include him. The Joker's probably won't even bother to escape Arkham because he's so utterly defeated Batman. They aren't even equals, anymore.



Well, he wins in the boat case by saving the clown hostages and stopping the Joker blowing everyone up anyway, and tossing his ass in Arkham. Dent, I don't think, gives the Joker a real victory, since he was still proved wrong about everyone blowing each other up (regardless of whether you think thats forces or not). Killing Dent was an accident; he only died because he was tackled before he blew a kids brains out. Does'nt count (counts a lot less than what happened to Liam Neeson, anyway).

It's an intentionally ambiguous ending, because it's still supposed to be the early days of Batman's war on crime. Neither man gets a proper "victory" in an absolute sense, because this is only the start of it. And the Joker would try escape, because he just likes playing with Batman, and he never really proved his point. Corrupting Dent only proves that there is one other person out there who might be like him. That film was meant to be as much about the whole city as those two men, so he still has work to do.

The point of the next film is to try and salvage a win, or at least rise to the challenge. So, not having everything work out in that one isn't that big a deal.



> And think about it. The inmate is the only person who makes a moral choice contradicting the Joker's nihilism. The civilians decided to push the button but didn't have the guts. That's not the same as choosing to spare someone.



They did'nt have the guts because they thought it was wrong. They never thought it was _right_ but thought they could compromise their morals for their own lives and kills criminals, but in the end their conscience would'nt let them.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

The entire town gets reduced to anarchy when he threatens to blow up a hospital if someone doesn't murder Mr. Reese AND the town hero cleaning up the city through legitimate democratic means is corrupted and then killed. 

How do two boats, one filled with criminals, killing each other prove his point more than corrupting both town symbols and causing a citywide riot?

Is there any point where Batman seems as brilliant as the Joker? I'm not talking about punching him in the face and beating up henchmen. I mean in terms of intelligence, foresight and planning. He's always two steps behind and never circumvents the Joker's plan through anything more than brute force (and in the finale amazing tech.)

And no, not having the stomach to act isn't the same as rejecting the action. Deebo throwing away the detonator was a moral rejection of the idea. The other guy just couldn't handle feeling guilty despite deciding it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

> Look this version of Bane is going to be some military guy brought in to deal with Gotham City's bat problem and I can see all the criminals, cops, and citizens raising their hands wanting to pitch in.


HORRIBLE



> Which is my point. He squeezes the wonder out of the franchise to the point it becomes a generic crime drama yet it's still ridiculous. Only now, it's heavy-handed and dreary instead of escapism.


To _you_

I personally don't have that problem at all, he's still Batman doing all the cool moves with all the cool gadgets dressed like a bat.  Escapism preserved.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The entire town gets reduced to anarchy when he threatens to blow up a hospital if someone doesn't murder Mr. Reese AND the town hero cleaning up the city through legitimate democratic means is corrupted and then killed.
> 
> How do two boats, one filled with criminals, killing each other prove his point more than corrupting both town symbols and causing a citywide riot?



The city is reduced to anarchy because the police are unable to contain a terrorist threat. Three guys, out millions, tried to kill Reese, and then only because of their loved ones, which does'nt prove Joker's point and does'nt constitute a "city-wide riot". Corrupting Dent only proves that Dent was corruptible, not everyone. And others, like Gordon or Batman, are as heroic as he is, more so even. 

His point was'nt to reduce the city to anarchy, though that was a goal. His point was to prove that he can drive everyone, anyone, to murder and mayhem and madness, that deep down everyone is just like him. And he is wrong. 



> Is there any point where Batman seems as brilliant as the Joker? I'm not talking about punching him in the face and beating up henchmen. I mean in terms of intelligence, foresight and planning. He's always two steps behind and never circumvents the Joker's plan through anything more than brute force (and in the finale amazing tech.)



He is shown to be intelligent enough to, for instance, trace the bullet the Joker left, was able to bring the Mob to it's knees through hard work and probably a bit of strategy, and can see, at least eventually, not to underestimate him. 

This is his first time battling the Joker, and the important thing is not that it is a battle of wits, because it isn't. The Joker, intelligent as he is, outsmarts everyone more through his sheer audacity and ruthlessness, and his homcidal maniacal and nihilistic goals. That is the main reason everyone is two steps behind him, as they often are in the comics. It's not so much that he is so intelligent as he is so unpredictable.

His main victory is not killing him, something he was seriously tempted to do, and saving as many people as he can. Not compromising his morals and fighting as long and as hard as he can. It's not meant to be about whether or not he can outsmart the clown; even in the comics, when it is more a battle of wits at times, that is rarely the focus of their stories. 


> And no, not having the stomach to act isn't the same as rejecting the action. Deebo throwing away the detonator was a moral rejection of the idea. The other guy just couldn't handle feeling guilty despite deciding it was the right thing to do.



He did'nt decide it was the right thing to do. He knew it was wrong, but tried to justify it to himself by thinking they were all criminals so it was'nt that bad. And he failed. His rejection was not pulling the trigger. It might have been harder for him, he might have been more tempted, but he did'nt do it, and it was'nt just because he was too cowardly.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The city is reduced to anarchy because the police are unable to contain a terrorist threat. Three guys, out millions, tried to kill Reese, and then only because of their loved ones, which does'nt prove Joker's point and does'nt constitute a "city-wide riot". Corrupting Dent only proves that Dent was corruptible, not everyone. And others, like Gordon or Batman, are as heroic as he is, more so even.



Did you fail to notice the huge crowd banging on the door for Reese's head? It wasn't just some lone attempted shooter.

If corrupting the symbols everyone projected their hopes onto isn't a victory, how is a portion of the city on boats, HALF OF WHOM ARE CONVICTED CRIMINALS, a victory? "Murderers and rapists blew up the other boat! Proves my point, doesn't it!" Erm, no.



> His point was'nt to reduce the city to anarchy, though that was a goal. His point was to prove that he can drive everyone, anyone, to murder and mayhem and madness, that deep down everyone is just like him. And he is wrong.



It was his goal but not his point?

The movie basks in the worst elements of humankind presenting the citizenry as tormented and fickle only to pull a reversal at the last second with the convict-with-a-heart-of-gold.

If you can push the most virtuous man in Gotham into becoming a monster, even Batman idolized him, doesn't that sort of carry down to everyone else? I doubt the Joker is doubting himself because he "only" tempted Gotham's Jesus.





> He is shown to be intelligent enough to, for instance, trace the bullet the Joker left, was able to bring the Mob to it's knees through hard work and probably a bit of strategy, and can see, at least eventually, not to underestimate him.



Yet, he can never outgambit Joker and is brought to his knees needing this third movie to scrape out a victory.



> This is his first time battling the Joker, and the important thing is not that it is a battle of wits, because it isn't. The Joker, intelligent as he is, outsmarts everyone more through his sheer audacity and ruthlessness, and his homcidal maniacal and nihilistic goals. That is the main reason everyone is two steps behind him, as they often are in the comics. It's not so much that he is so intelligent as he is so unpredictable.



This is also a trilogy, so Batman won't get a second chance to improve and adapt. Thematically, he lost in his own movie even if he'll speculatively win later bouts. The movies also don't seem to be following comic logic since normally pivotal villains Ra's and Two-Face were killed in their first encounters with Batman.



> His main victory is not killing him, something he was seriously tempted to do, and saving as many people as he can. Not compromising his morals and fighting as long and as hard as he can. It's not meant to be about whether or not he can outsmart the clown; even in the comics, when it is more a battle of wits at times, that is rarely the focus of their stories.



Yet, five minutes later he KILLS Harvey Dent. I'm sure word will get back to Joker and he'll be giggling his insane little head off that Batman compromised his values AFTER sparing his psychopathic clown self. Now he's alive to bask in that win.




> He did'nt decide it was the right thing to do. He knew it was wrong, but tried to justify it to himself by thinking they were all criminals so it was'nt that bad. And he failed. His rejection was not pulling the trigger. It might have been harder for him, he might have been more tempted, but he did'nt do it, and it was'nt just because he was too cowardly.



Point is, the "good citizenry" were closer to murdering the other ship than the convicts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

Masamune has already given us his opinion on Tom Hardy and how his build fits for Bane.

So I suppose I should do the same on Anne Hathaway.  I have always imagined Selina Kyle being very tall and on the extremely thin side.  I feel I am pretty familiar with Anne Hathaway's body after seeing Havoc and Love and Other Drugs.  I think she fits the part pretty well.

A lot of people are worried about her bubbly, goofy personality.  But I think she is a better actress than some people give her credit for.  She has played different roles effectively in the past.  Rachel Getting Married and Havoc would be good watches for people that haven't seen a lot of her.  Stay away from Bride Wars though.


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2011)

She looks a bit like Adam Hughes' Selena Kyle in the face, at least.  So hopefully she'll surprise us.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Did you fail to notice the huge crowd banging on the door for Reese's head. It wasn't just some lone attempted shooter.



Even so, they are only a minority in a teeming city.



> If corrupting the symbols everyone projected their hopes onto isn't a victory, how is a portion of the city on boats, HALF OF WHOM ARE CONVICTED CRIMINALS, a victory. "Murderers and rapists blew up the other boat! Proves my point, doesn't it!" Erm, no.



The murderers and rapists were part of the game mostly to put pressure on the other boat, precisely because it was more likely that they would do it.

He was trying to make everyone on the "good" boat party to mass murder, which would have much more of an impact than corrupting the symbols. Plus, he was pressurising Batman, the symbol he was _really_ after. 



> It was his goal but not his point?



...

Yeah, I'm sticking with that. It makes sense.

He wanted to turn the city into an anarchy, but he _also_ wanted to prove his point.  And the point, that everyone was corruptible, was more important.



> The movie basks in the worst elements of humankind presenting the citizenry as scared and fickle only to pull a reversal at the last second with the convict-with-a-heart-of-gold.
> 
> If you can push the most virtuous man in Gotham into becoming a monster, even Batman idolized him, doesn't that sort of carry down to everyone else. I doubt the Joker is doubting himself because he "only" tempted Gotham's Jesus.



Dent wasn't the most virtuous man; people just thought he was. Gordon and Batman proved more virtuous than him. Even if the people don't know it. The sequel might elaborate on that, maybe.

I'm pretty sure the Joker realised this right away. Corrupting Dent was just part of his game- the target, the one he was always pushing, was Batman. 




> Yet, he can never outgambit Joker and is brought to his knees needing this third movie to scrape out a victory.



He has far worse encounters with the Joker in the comics. Far less fruitful ones.

That he does'nt pull out that kind of win....welll, a difference of opinion. That does'nt bother me.



> This is also a trilogy, so Batman won't get a second chance to improve and adapt. Thematically, he lost in his own movie even if he'll speculatively win later bouts. The movies also don't seem to be following comic logic since longtime villains Ra's and Two-Face were killed in their first encounters with Batman.



Well, it's a trilogy in terms of it being a story arc. They might do more films after it is done. At least, I hope so; I don't want to go through another reboot. And WB might not want to let it's most succesful franchise die.

Face and Ra's might be dead, but Joker, Scarecrow and even Zsasz are still alive, as are a few mobsters. Regardless, I think it's pretty clear we're meant to imagine Bruce might have years ahead of him.



> Yet, five minutes later he KILLS Harvey Dent. I'm sure word will get back to Joker and he'll be giggling his insane little head off that Batman compromised his values AFTER sparing his psychopathic clown self. Now he's alive to bask in that win.



He'll hear that Dent is dead; he won't know who did it because the events were covered up. And it does'nt really matter what an insane psychopathic clown considers a victory, particularly from his insane asylum. And again, Batman did'nt _really_ compromise his values.



> Point is, the "good citizenry" were closer to murdering the other ship than the convicts.



And still,  they did'nt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

Koi said:


> She looks a bit like Adam Hughes' Selena Kyle in the face, at least.  So hopefully she'll surprise us.


Eva Green would have been my favorite.  But maybe her schedule didn't work out or something?  I'm willing to give Anne a chance.

I thought Hathaway was perfect for Lois Lane.  Who should take that part now that she is out of the running?  McAdams and her ass double?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> This is his first time battling the Joker, and the important thing is not that it is a battle of wits, because it isn't. The Joker, intelligent as he is, outsmarts everyone more through his sheer audacity and ruthlessness, and his homcidal maniacal and nihilistic goals. That is the main reason everyone is two steps behind him, as they often are in the comics. It's not so much that he is so intelligent as he is so unpredictable.



Bruce outsmarts the Joker ALL the time in the comics that is how he beats him. The Joker is insane in the make of his crimes yet not in their method. This also holds true for TDK and as has already said Bruce is dragged around by the nose the whole movie from plan to plan. Not ever stopping to figure things out for himself. All the evidence he ever finds are the things Joker wants him to find.

It also doesn't help that this movie being a 2h30m Joker showpiece means that the guy has the most ridiculous levels of pre planning / plot armor that I think have ever gone on in a movie. It gets to the point of ridiculous at some points.


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2011)

at everyone bitching about his height

1) height add ons to shoes
2) camera angles



> "why the hell would you cast him if you had to make him look 10 inches bigger?"



oh I don't know, maybe because he's a great actor?

srsly, this argument is inane.

I still would've preferred the riddler, someone who could show how Batman is a brilliant intellectual, not, as Tal, put it, dragged by his nose for 2h30mins



Rukia said:


> A lot of people are worried about her bubbly, goofy personality.  But I think she is a better actress than some people give her credit for.  She has played different roles effectively in the past.  *Rachel Getting Married *



this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

6 inches or 10 inches?  What's the difference?

Masa is implying that someone need to be 6'8" to play the role.  Let's be honest... that restricts Nolan to NBA players.

Choosing someone that looks the part is important and I think it should be a tie breaker if two actors come in and read evenly.  But acting talent is more important to me.  Hardy is tremendous.  Bane might not be a good enough character for him, but I am sure he will do fine.

When would you guys expect to see a trailer for this?  Attached to the Sherlock Holmes sequel in December?  Or sooner?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes please :33


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope there isn't a cat suit.  I'm fine with no Catwoman.  Just Selina could be interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

> I still would've preferred the riddler, someone who could show how Batman is a brilliant intellectual, not, as Tal, put it, dragged by his nose for 2h30mins



Thinking it over, it would be great if this movie was a reverse Knightfall.  Where instead of the experienced Batman getting outmanuevered by a new foe, the Batman faces his first true test of his intellect and overcomes, thus becoming the one true Batman


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2011)

People are seriously bitching about height?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 19, 2011)

To be honest, i'm not that annoyed about the height issue, if done right it won't be that big of a deal. I'd like it though if we could get Hugo Strange or Scarface as well though. Preferably Strange though, as he'd be perfect for Nolan's movies



Castiel said:


> :WOW BANE :WOW
> 
> :WOW Fuck  all of you :WOW
> 
> ...



Pretty much my thoughts on this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2011)

As I asked before, a Knightfall movie would be cool, but do you think Nolan will include the various villains that Bane released in order to tire out Batman?

I really hope Bane's method of exhausting Batman is more than just releasing the gang members harvey imprisoned.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2011)

I trust nolan will do great


----------



## mootz (Jan 20, 2011)

i am not the least bit attracted to hathaway

Hardy on the other hand 

but seriously this could be good...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2011)

I at the very least hope Bane's 3 henchmen from Knightfall show up, they were cool


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2011)

sigh. I just keep remembering that Knightfall, Abbridged clip in YT that you posted, mate  (relink please)



Castiel said:


> Thinking it over, it would be great if this movie was a reverse Knightfall.  Where instead of the experienced Batman getting outmanuevered by a new foe, the Batman faces his first true test of his intellect and overcomes, thus becoming the one true Batman



This is what we call a home run.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Ehh im not sure about this


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I doubt this will adapt _Knightfall._ Maybe briefly, but the movie won't be built around it. They'll be a lot more going on. 



Taleran said:


> Bruce outsmarts the Joker ALL the time in the comics that is how he beats him. The Joker is insane in the make of his crimes yet not in their method. This also holds true for TDK and as has already said Bruce is dragged around by the nose the whole movie from plan to plan. Not ever stopping to figure things out for himself. All the evidence he ever finds are the things Joker wants him to find.
> 
> It also doesn't help that this movie being a 2h30m Joker showpiece means that the guy has the most ridiculous levels of pre planning / plot armor that I think have ever gone on in a movie. It gets to the point of ridiculous at some points.



Some of the best and most important battles with the Joker have nothing to do with wits, or the wits are secondary. The two most infamous Joker stories are one when he cripples Batgirl, and another when he murders a Robin. Spectacular losses on the part of the hero.

This is this Batmans first encounter with the Joker. It's not that important if he is outplayed more often than not, particularly since this Bats isn't as intellectual as the others, though still fairly intelligent. Joker in the movie anyway did not pre-plan as much as he made stuff up as he was going along, and kept his winning options, his conditions for victory, vague and open. He does'nt pre-plan as much as many people think.



mow said:


> at everyone bitching about his height
> 
> 1) height add ons to shoes
> 2) camera angles



Bad solutions. Very forced.



> oh I don't know, maybe because he's a great actor?
> 
> srsly, this argument is inane.



He is, and he's wasted on Bane. The character is good, but Hardy can play better Bat roles than him. If Nolan cast him that says to me he's got a few different ideas for his Bane, and they might involve some pretty funamental and serious changes. And that this will include making him shorter kind of irks me.




Rukia said:


> 6 inches or 10 inches?  What's the difference?
> 
> Masa is implying that someone need to be 6'8" to play the role.  Let's be honest... that restricts Nolan to NBA players.



No....I just think it should be someone taller than Christian Bale.



> Choosing someone that looks the part is important and I think it should be a tie breaker if two actors come in and read evenly.  But acting talent is more important to me.  Hardy is tremendous.  Bane might not be a good enough character for him, but I am sure he will do fine.



I'm sure he'll do fine too. It's plot and story that's concerning me here.



> When would you guys expect to see a trailer for this?  Attached to the Sherlock Holmes sequel in December?  Or sooner?



Later. Probably Febuary 2012, or later. Filming does'nt finish till November.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ehh im not sure about this



it's going to be a good movie just not as good as the dark knight 

Anna doesn't scream slutty thief .


----------



## Punpun (Jan 20, 2011)

Wait Dent is dead ?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Wait Dent is dead ?



...


----------



## Punpun (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm totally serious. I tought he just escaped or that they recovered him. 

Gonna watch the end of the movie again...

--

Ah I didn't understood it like this. He just seems inconscious to me..


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay then, I'll roll with your argument:

1) Name actors who are between 6'5" to 6'8" (Since you want physical dominance, they have to somewhat dwarf Bale by at least 5 inches)

2) Shorten that list to 3 actors (with great-to-astounding acting chops) that have that physical trait.

3) shorten that list to 1 actor that's superior than Tom Hardy

Do so, because I honestly cant think of a single one.

Your argument on "Hardy is wasted on Bane" is actually silly, because:
1) you make it sound as if the character will hinder Hardy's ability's to perform
2) Almost _any_ character ever sounds flat on paper, it's the way good actors / good scripts bring them that to life that redefines who they are.

I'm not saying that portrayal will BE OMG GREATEST THING EVER! but you're squabbling over issues that are manageable. . Using your argument (devil's advocate here so I'm just holding the stick ), the wrestler who played bane in Batman Forever is the greatest Bane ever. I mean, he certainly was physically menacing...

We have a great actor, a character, when penned right, is _superb_ and casting choice/direction that I don't think anyone saw coming. It's going to be, at the very least, quite interesting to see how it's pulled off.


----------



## Bart (Jan 20, 2011)

Brilliant post, moe 

On a different note, there still has to be one other villain main villain.

*Batman Begins:*

_Ras Al Ghul
Scarecrow
Carmine Falcone _

*Dark Knight:*

_Joker
Two-Face
Sal Maroni_

*Dark Knight Rises:*

_Bane
Selina Kyle
???_

My money's on Black Mask being the one to take over from Maroni; whether he's still alive or not (possibly being the one to employ Bane in the first place) :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Strange still seems to make more sense. He can be made to work with Bane, who can be one of his "monster men".



mow said:


> Okay then, I'll roll with your argument:
> 
> 1) Name actors who are between 6'5" to 6'8" (Since you want physical dominance, they have to somewhat dwarf Bale by at least 5 inches)
> 
> ...



It seems you missed my "I'm just getting all this off my chest before the film comes out and I inevitably see it" post.

I probably could name more than a few actors who match up this way, actually, but I'm not going to take all that time scrawling through actors and checking their heights. Especially since I would feel inclined to start, in respect to the character, with the wider Hispanic world in my search, and I am not exactly an expert in such a movie community. 

And I disagree that we need someone who is _that_ height, who would _tower_ over Christian Bale. I think we could just start with "at least a little taller"; I'd probably be bitching less even if he were about as tall (though I'd still be bitchin'). 

And as I've said elsewhere, the casting problem for me is more about what it hints at the direction the story will take, and the character. I guess at the core, it's not that Hardy can't play Bane well, and it's not that Bane can't or won't be written well. It's just that, if they are willing to compromise this, something I would regard as a pretty important facet of the villain, exactly how much of Bane are we going to get?

In other words, I think it hints we are going to be getting more than a few changes to him. And while this does'nt mean that character, or actor, or script, will be anything but enjoyable.....It will mean that we are'nt really getting "Bane".

That's the problem I have with with his height. It's not the only problem I have with him being in this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't really count sal as a villain, did he really do anything ?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

He hired the Joker to take out Batman, and he tried to kill Harvey near the start of the film. He also supplied at least some of the muscle and resources.

Plus, he's a mafia boss. Which makes him pretty bad.


----------



## Bart (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah     :3


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Some of the best and most important battles with the Joker have nothing to do with wits, or the wits are secondary. The two most infamous Joker stories are one when he cripples Batgirl, and another when he murders a Robin. Spectacular losses on the part of the hero.



Killing Joke is an excellent yet comically dark tale about the origin and lack there of *of the Joker* so yeah he comes out on top in a story more about him than anyone else.

Death in the Family is a terrible example because the Joker in that story was a cipher for the Phone Poll DC did to decide whether or not Jason Todd would have lived.



masamune1 said:


> Joker in the movie anyway did not pre-plan as much as he made stuff up as he was going along, and kept his winning options, his conditions for victory, vague and open. He does'nt pre-plan as much as many people think.



Were we watching the same film? Everything in that movie was all about him pre planning. From the DNA on the Joker card at the very beginning to the Hospital full of explosives, everything he does is by a plan that is already in place. Even before Batman gets involved the Bank Robbery is meticulously planned.

My problem with it isn't that Batman was outplayed my problem was that Batman didn't even try to play back.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mandom said:


> I'm totally serious. I tought he just escaped or that they recovered him.
> 
> Gonna watch the end of the movie again...
> 
> ...



Nolan's wife, the producer, says it was meant to be ambiguous, but Nolan himself seems to consider the character dead. The option could probably still be forced open, but as far as the director, and certainly Gotham City (as well as Batman, if not Gordon) is concerned, "Harvey Dent is dead". 

Of course, that could mean Two-Face is still alive. I for one would like to see him back, but it does'nt look too much like that'll be happening. Yet. 



Taleran said:


> Killing Joke is an excellent yet comically dark tale about the origin and lack there of *of the Joker* so yeah he comes out on top in a story more about him than anyone else.
> 
> Death in the Family is a terrible example because the Joker in that story was a cipher for the Phone Poll DC did to decide whether or not Jason Todd would have lived.



Point is, neither are about Batman outsmarting Joker. Like _TDK_, he's reacting to his moves and being forced into a race to save lives, and it does'nt always work out. These, unlike the film, after years of battling with the clown prince of crime.



> Were we watching the same film? Everything in that movie was all about him pre planning. From the DNA on the Joker card at the very beginning to the Hospital full of explosives, everything he does is by a plan that is already in place. Even before Batman gets involved the Bank Robbery is meticulously planned.
> 
> My problem with it isn't that Batman was outplayed my problem was that Batman didn't even try to play back.



It depends on how much pre-planning we're talking about here. A lot of people think nearly everything was planned out, as of he had plotted out the whole movie. Clearly, though, a great deal was improvisation.

Batman tried to play back, but he failed. He was'nt ready to play a game like this, against a homicidal maniac with nothing to lose, and the Joker kept pushing him before he could come up with a viable strategem. There was'nt exactly a lot he _could_ do given that he did'nt even know who the Joker was and nobody was giving up anything about him, plus for the first half or so he was preoccupied with the Mob. 

It's less that he did'nt try to play back than he did'nt even get the chance to, as the Joker kept attacking and forcing him to react. I sort of like this as it gives him the chance to grow into the kind of machievellian schemer he turns into as a result of battlling men like him; it's better, I feel, than expecting him to be this kind of guy right off the bat (no pun intended).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

Anne Hathaway confirmed as Catwoman and Tom Hardy as bane confirmed.. that's pretty sweet to be honest.


----------



## Bart (Jan 20, 2011)

Well she's been confirmed as Selina Kyle not Catwoman ^


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

If you think she wont be Catwoman You're out of your mind. I PROMISE she'll be Catwoman. With every fabric of my being.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 20, 2011)

Anne Hathaway in full-body leather? Yes, please.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah Anne Hathaway is definitely attractive enough to play the role, the question is can she be acrobatic enough? Can she be taken that serious? I guess if Nolan has faith.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2011)

I doubt the suit will be leather.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2011)

Chee said:


> I doubt the suit will be leather.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Brilliant post, moe
> 
> On a different note, there still has to be one other villain main villain.
> 
> ...



Selina Kyle isn't really a villain, and you're forgetting about GPD.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 20, 2011)

It'll be leather battle armor to survive even the delicate of roof top jumps.

I'll laugh my ass off if Batman is chasing her across a roof and Bane sucker punches him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

I am extremely displeased to hear that Selina Kyle and possibly Catwoman will be in this movie, for, as I have said before, she needs to be her own main character and not be a side-character to Batman, which will inevitably happen if she is in the movie. After having a _Catwoman_ film where she was the main character, this will actually be a step backwards for her character. I really wish that filmmakers would realize that female superheroes do not need to be side-characters to male heroes; they function perfectly well independently. What possible purpose could she have in this movie, other than being a side-character to Batman?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 20, 2011)

At this point, my stance is simply: Nolan usually knows what he's doing. 

That obviously doesn't make him infallible...far from it, but he's produced two good Batman films now. I'm not going to second guess his casting decisions -- if he's surprised us all before, he can do so again. I'll wait to actually see the movie before damning it to hell or singing its praises.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it _is_ a _Batman_ movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, it _is_ a _Batman_ movie.



What does that mean?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean?


People will see it even if it's complete crap.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, what I meant was that of course Catwoman will be second to Batman.

Everyone will be.

It's a Batman movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, what I meant was that of course Catwoman will be second to Batman.
> 
> Everyone will be.
> 
> It's a Batman movie.



That is why I do not want Catwoman to be in this movie; now that her character has had a movie of her own, it would not make any sense, and possible even be sexist, to make her subordinate to Batman again. I know that it would be two different Catwomen in this case, but I am speaking of her character as an archetype or concept rather than a specific person.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 20, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am extremely displeased to hear that Selina Kyle and possibly Catwoman will be in this movie, for, as I have said before, she needs to be her own main character and not be a side-character to Batman, which will inevitably happen if she is in the movie. After having a _Catwoman_ film where she was the main character, this will actually be a step backwards for her character. I really wish that filmmakers would realize that female superheroes do not need to be side-characters to male heroes; they function perfectly well independently. What possible purpose could she have in this movie, other than being a side-character to Batman?



Catwoman was an utter piece of shit and a complete failure of a movie...Also i highly doubt it will be a step back, Catwoman has always been a batman character and her appearing in one of his movies won't mean much of anything in the long run. 

Her movie alone tarnished her image, more than anything else could

You act like Catwoman isn't a side character already in the comics, while yes, she's bruce's lover, she's still a side character for the most part.

Edit: Sexist, for appearing in a batman movie...come on now...hahahaha


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2011)

The point has already been made that Nolan doesn't seem to do female characters. Cobb's wife in Inception is the only one who left any impact as far as I can remember; haven't seen Memento though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not fucking sexiest to be a side character. Jeez, not every movie needs to have a female lead. Yes, there needs to be more movies with female leads, but stop complaining when a Batman movie -shocker- has Batman as the lead.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought the bad guy was supposed to be whatshisface. That crazy psychiatrist guy whose name escapes me.

I hate Bane.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 20, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I thought the bad guy was supposed to be whatshisface. That crazy psychiatrist guy whose name escapes me.
> 
> I hate Bane.



Hugo Strange? 

Alot of people thought that he was going to be in it, but apparently not


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2011)

If its more comic book Bane than awful movie Bane im excited


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Nolan wants a new interpretation. It will be different from either.



Emperor Joker said:


> Hugo Strange?
> 
> Alot of people thought that he was going to be in it, but apparently not



He might be. Just beause Tom Hardy is Bane does'nt mean Bane is the main or sole villain. It's not like they can't be made to mesh. Turning men into drugged up muscle bound monsters is one of Hugo's specialities.

Catwoman, I might add, is a reasonably prominent character in the Strange story _Prey_, which is the prime candidate for story to be adapted given how _Dark Knight_ ended. 

I'm predicting that Hardy will play Sgt. Max Cort (which was my guess for him back when he was first announced), and Strange will turn Cort into Bane. 

Not the best use of the character, but just my guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, and I'm calling it. Strange is not only in it, he'll be Mr Reese's psychiatrist and thats how he'll find out Bruce Wayne is Batman. Then he'll kill him.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 20, 2011)

If Nolan can make Marion Cotillard a menacing and disturbed villain for Inception, I trust that he can do the same for Hathaway's Catwoman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

Chee said:


> It's not fucking sexiest to be a side character. Jeez, not every movie needs to have a female lead. Yes, there needs to be more movies with female leads, but stop complaining when a Batman movie -shocker- has Batman as the lead.



I am not bothered by the fact that Batman is the leas character in this movie, but I am bothered by the fact that there may be the possibility of Catwoman being in it, when, as I have said before, I want her to be her own lead character.

If she is in this movie, how will she fit into Nolan's dark and realistic setting, and what point is there in having her in this movie? What purpose will she serve?

Anyway, as for the other aspects of this movie, I am hoping for it to be very psychologically-thrilling, that Batman will fight foes who use more than simply physical threats. A plot where Bruce wonders if he can still make a difference in Gotham and begins to doubt himself and his abilities would be an excellent, provided that it was not too similar to the plot of the second movie, in which Bruce was doubting himself, as well. I still hope that Bruce's civilian identity will come under assault in this movie, as he has been free of any major threats for the first two films, and such a plot may add additional drama and conflict to the story, in my mind. Apart from that, I do not have any particular expectations for this film, and shall attempt to be open-minded about it when I see it after it is released in theaters.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope this wasn't brought up before, but I thought this was an interesting article

Scroll down till you see a pic of Raz and Bane together.


I'm still hoping for a Talia appearence so maybe it'll be a mixture of Knightfall (breaking batman's back) but with either Raz or Talia having a small role as the person to bring him to Gotham as revenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope we get to see Bane's penis. I saw it in Bronson, it was funny-lookin'.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2011)

This should be interesting.

Regarding Hathaway also playing Catwoman, it could be foreshadowed through the film that she will end up becoming Catwoman but not revealed till the end of the movie, just like Batman Begin's ending hinted at Joker being the antagonist of TDK.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2011)

but isn't this nolan's last batman movie?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This should be interesting.
> 
> Regarding Hathaway also playing Catwoman, it could be foreshadowed through the film that she will end up becoming Catwoman but not revealed till the end of the movie, just like Batman Begin's ending hinted at Joker being the antagonist of TDK.



That was a whole different kind of foreshadowing. I don't think Nolan likes to use characters in that way. It's a little wasteful.



~Gesy~ said:


> but isn't this nolan's last batman movie?



Yes, probably. But that does'nt mean WB are going to let it end. Nolan claims he's viewing it as the end of a story, but that could mean anything. It does'nt mean this series ends here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2011)

Franchises never end


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

especially one involving Batman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

Catwoman and Bane.

The former alone can merit a 4th.

Be interesting to see how Nolan closes the trilogy. . .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am extremely displeased to hear that Selina Kyle and possibly Catwoman will be in this movie, for, as I have said before, she needs to be her own main character and not be a side-character to Batman, which will inevitably happen if she is in the movie. After having a _Catwoman_ film where she was the main character, this will actually be a step backwards for her character. I really wish that filmmakers would realize that female superheroes do not need to be side-characters to male heroes; they function perfectly well independently. What possible purpose could she have in this movie, other than being a side-character to Batman?



What do you expect? She _is_ a side character to Batman.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

> He might be. Just beause Tom Hardy is Bane does'nt mean Bane is the main or sole villain.



Tom Hardy was cast in a lead role.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chee said:


> Tom Hardy was cast in a lead role.



And?

So was Aaron Eckhart. Does'nt mean he was upstaging the Joker.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2011)

What's up with your set, Chee?  I thought you didn't want Hathaway?  Or was it just that you didn't want her as Talia?  

And your avatar... I want the full size image please.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 21, 2011)

Hathaway looks eerily close to the comic version.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2011)

In that image she looks a little like a young Gina Gershon in the face.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's up with your set, Chee?  I thought you didn't want Hathaway?  Or was it just that you didn't want her as Talia?
> 
> And your avatar... I want the full size image please.



I didn't. I warmed up to it though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2011)

I support Anne Hathaway as Catwoman, although she wasn't my first choice, I still like her for the role.

Tom Hardy as Bane is simply epic. He'll have to bulk up to Bronson size again, though. 

Hoping the suprise, second villain is Hugo Strange or Talia Al Ghul, leaning on Talia since it is Bane.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 22, 2011)

Chee said:


> Tom Hardy was cast in a lead role.



Lead Role =/= main villain. Just a central character. Harvey and Rachel were lead roles. Even Lucius and Scarecrow.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

A very interesting read on Bane for those curious about the character and his potential


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm hoping for confirmation on a third villain 

Bane's a brilliant villain - utterly intelligent and strong at that; but can he really hold a film all by himself?

And for all we know Selina may not even be Catwomen in this film, as she wasn't even confirmed as such, but then again as I said a few days ago Eckhart was only confirmed as Harvey Dent :WOW


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2011)

I doubt Nolan will put Selina in there just to sit around and do nothing. She'll be a thief, depends on if the nickname sticks though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

Things worked out extremely well for Hathaway; don't you think?  A year ago she was in negotiations to play the Vultress in Spiderman 4.  That project fell apart and she landed an opportunity to work with Christopher Nolan instead.

And the more I think about it, the more I am convinced that she will be able to do extremely well with this role.

I don't expect her to meow.  I don't expect her costume to have a tail or ears or anything crazy like that.  I also don't expect her to have a whip.  None of that seems to serve a purpose.  I expect her to be a sophisticated thief.  Sort of like Catherine Zeta Jones in Entrapment I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2011)

catwoman without a whip is like batman without a utility belt 

i want to see some indiana jones action as she jump from building to building. but i guess that wouldn't be realistic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i want to see some indiana jones action as she jump from building to building. but i guess that wouldn't be realistic.


lol.

I'm getting really excited about this.  I didn't even want Selina Kyle a week ago.

I realized the truth right after the Hathaway/Bane announcement was made.  Christopher Nolan could have chosen any characters for this movie; no selection would have disappointed me.  I just wanted some news.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, she needs a whip. It's pretty integral, and in a movie with _Bane_ it's not exactly pushing the boundaries of realism here. 

I also think they could get away with giving her the ears, especially since Batman has them, and especially since they are basing the films off _Year One_ stories where Batman kind of inspired her. It's really more a matter of the costume itself; as long as it's practical and believable, things like pointy ears and a whip don't matter all that much. They just add to her character.



Rukia said:


> lol.
> 
> I'm getting really excited about this.  I didn't even want Selina Kyle a week ago.
> 
> I realized the truth right after the Hathaway/Bane announcement was made.  Christopher Nolan could have chosen any characters for this movie; *no selection would have disappointed me.*  I just wanted some news.



Lets not go nuts.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2011)

I think she'll have the whip and ears; just no high heels, the annoying orgasm voice, and the tight leather.

I'm thinking she'll kinda be like Natalie in Memento, being both a bitch and a sweet-heart when she's manipulating Lenny.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2011)

I want this :risu


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Chee said:


> I'm thinking she'll kinda be like Natalie in Memento, being both a bitch and a sweet-heart when she's manipulating Lenny.



Natalie was just a bitch. She was manipulating a person who was mentally ill, and manipulating that mental illness. 

Selina is supposed to be a thief with a heart of gold; I think I know what you really mean, but that is a bad, bad example.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2011)

Just heard then news about Bane and Catwoman on RT. Hathaway will make a hot Catwoman

The only bad thing I'm worried about is how is Nolan going to mange two villains? Raimi couldn't do it with Spidey 3.

I'll keep faith though. This is Christopher Nolan we're talking about there,not your average movie director.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Just heard then news about Bane and Catwoman on RT. Hathaway will make a hot Catwoman
> 
> The only bad thing I'm worried about is how is Nolan going to mange two villains? Raimi couldn't do it with Spidey 3.
> 
> I'll keep faith though. This is Christopher Nolan we're talking about there,not your average movie director.



1) _TDK_ had numerous villains. So did _Begins_, and they were more balanced out between each other.

2) Raimi could have done it with _Spiderman 3._ He just did'nt. That film not working had nought to do with how many bad guys were in it, and everything to do with how he handled them (and for that matter, which ones he chose). 

3) There will probably be more villains announced in the future, not just these two.

4) Catwoman isn't really a villain.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2011)

> The only bad thing I'm worried about is how is Nolan going to mange two villains? Raimi couldn't do it with Spidey 3.



That's a weird statement. Both Batman Begins and The Dark Knight had two main villains, with a lot of smaller villains in smaller roles.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Natalie was just a bitch. She was manipulating a person who was mentally ill, and manipulating that mental illness.
> 
> Selina is supposed to be a thief with a heart of gold; I think I know what you really mean, but that is a bad, bad example.



I thought the same, no way you can compared Selina to Natalie. I fucking hated her.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 22, 2011)

Begins managed to balance Ra's and Scarecrow but TDK didn't really do too good of a job with Two-Face. Two-Face felt like a fourth act after the movie rightfully ended with the Joker being stopped.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The only bad thing I'm worried about is how is Nolan going to mange* two villains?* Raimi couldn't do it with Spidey 3.



Have you never seen Begins or Dark Knight?

I'm pretty excited for this Bane and Selina are excellent additions to the cast i just hope he goes for Strange as well. 

I think using Strange as the "main" villain working with GCPD to try and catch Bruce and using Bane as a tool unwittingly would work very well.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, read _Prey_ and that'll roughly be this movie, or part of it anyway, 'cept Max Cort turns into Bane instead of the Night Scourge.

Maybe bits of Knightfall thrown in, but Batman recovers with Selina's help and kicks Bane's ass before the end.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

Did anyone else watch the Dark Knight this week after the announcement?  I watched it myself.  I wanted to try to see how Tom Hardy and Anne Hathaway would fit with the other characters.  Not a very good tactic actually.  I think it's sort of difficult since the Joker and Harvey Dent drove the movie so much.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2011)

Watching TDK right now on TNT. 

Man, Heath Ledger stole that movie. And he didn't even have that much screentime.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

I love Alfred.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2011)

Alfred is a tangerine.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2011)

tom hardy will do great, haters gonna hate


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2011)

What I heard is that the murmurs of the hugo strange/Prey aspect is actually the basis of the Batman :Arkham City. So I dont know if it will be used in the movie or not


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2011)

mow said:


> What I heard is that the murmurs of the hugo strange/Prey aspect is actually the basis of the Batman :Arkham City. So I dont know if it will be used in the movie or not



_Arkham City_ seems pretty different.

_The Dark Knight_ ended almost exactly where a _Prey_ storyline would pick off. I'm stil betting on this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2011)

Arkham City looks like No Man's Land.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2011)

I love me some Anne Hathaway so I'm definitely happy she'll be in this film and I support her playing Catwoman. pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

It'd be interesting to see how Bane will be. . . how Nolan will interpret the brawn + brain character to film.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Somehow, I'm expecting Nolan to follow the trend of focusing more on the brawn than the brains.

Not saying he'll be _Batman and Robin_ stupid, but I doubt he'll be the calculating tactician of _Knightfall._


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 23, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Not saying he'll be _Batman and Robin_ stupid, but I doubt he'll be the calculating tactician of _Knightfall._



Knowing Nolan I think he actually plans to keep Bane true to the character. A brilliant martial artist/tactician. This is the Bane I would want to see. I mean it seems secret six has been restoring him back to being a respectable character. We will just have to see what Nolan plans to do. I am more curious if there will be venom and how it's going to be treated in Nolans batman universe.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Somehow, I'm expecting Nolan to follow the trend of focusing more on the brains than the brawn.
> 
> Not saying he'll be _Batman and Robin_ stupid, but I doubt he'll be the calculating tactician of _Knightfall._



Wait, am I just misreading this?

Are you saying in the first sentence that you think Nolan will make Bane more smart than strong? 
And then in the second sentence you say that you don't think Bane will be more smart than strong?

D:


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Typo.



Kazuya Mishima said:


> Knowing Nolan I think he actually plans to keep Bane true to the character. A brilliant martial artist/tactician. This is the Bane I would want to see. I mean it seems secret six has been restoring him back to being a respectable character. We will just have to see what Nolan plans to do. I am more curious if there will be venom and how it's going to be treated in Nolans batman universe.



Knowing Nolan, I think he does'nt. Fact is, he has taken liberties with _all_ the enemies thusfar, which is none too surprising as it's just the nature of film and stuff. I don't expect Bane to be any different, especially since there are some games and cartoons that were much more faithful that still did'nt do that with the chararacter.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It'd be interesting to see how Bane will be. . . how Nolan will interpret the brawn + brain character to film.



If Bane is anything like his _Knightfall_ counterpart, then I'd be sold. My only doubts is on how he'll be represented physically.


----------



## Rod (Jan 24, 2011)

Cetainly, it`s not likely to expect someone with tubes in neck that grow 25 inches of muscles in 5 secs, tho. Possibly, someone obsessed or something.

I`d suspect a very similar concept of Hush, however, named Bane in this case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2011)

instead of of tubes i can see it being an advance type of steroid injection.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

Since the announcement of Tom Hardy is Bane.. that's all I care about now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know what I should think about Anna Hathaway at the moment.
But can't wait to see Tom Hardy!!!!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2011)

Rod said:


> Cetainly, it`s not likely to expect someone with tubes in neck that grow 25 inches of muscles in 5 secs, tho. Possibly, someone obsessed or something.
> 
> I`d suspect a very similar concept of Hush, however, named Bane in this case.





~Gesy~ said:


> instead of of tubes i can see it being an advance type of steroid injection.



Agreed. Anne better do a good job as well, especially coming off how well TDK and Heath Ledger was received.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rod said:


> Cetainly, it`s not likely to expect someone with tubes in neck that grow 25 inches of muscles in 5 secs, tho. Possibly, someone obsessed or something.
> 
> I`d suspect a very similar concept of Hush, however, named Bane in this case.



I have trouble imagining how you could expect someone like Hush.


----------



## humpa (Jan 24, 2011)

i hope they don't kill off selina kyle


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 24, 2011)

Hush was a very random character. I like to think of that graphic novel as the prototype "under the red hood." 

But I don't see how Tom hardy/Bane compares to him at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Tom Hardy could have made a decent Hush (not that Hush deserves to be in one of these movies), but yeah it's random to connect him to Bane.

I now say it thrice- Bane will be Max Cort.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 24, 2011)

He would have made a decent Hush if Hush was a character we'd seen from Batman Begins, but being introduced in the third film he would have sucked. That was the downfall of the character to begin with. They introduce this random character who's supposed to have a deep connection with Bruce and then introduce a new villain who's supposed to be OMG SO CONFUSING WHO IS IT BRUCE'S BEST FRIEND JUST DIED it's like... are you kidding?

But in any case Tom Hardy should be an interesting choice for the character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2011)

Ech? said:


> He would have made a decent Hush if Hush was a character we'd seen from Batman Begins, but being introduced in the third film he would have sucked. That was the downfall of the character to begin with. They introduce this random character who's supposed to have a deep connection with Bruce and then introduce a new villain who's supposed to be OMG SO CONFUSING WHO IS IT BRUCE'S BEST FRIEND JUST DIED it's like... are you kidding?
> 
> But in any case Tom Hardy should be an interesting choice for the character.



Yea, I think if Nolan ever planned to use Hush we would have seen at least a little bit of him in begins. 

Also, HUSH = Crap. Heart of Hush = awesome.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 24, 2011)

Tom Hardy just needs the accent and utmost contemptuous nature that he had in the animated series. Hearing of his intelligence is a first - probably because I'm ignorant to the comic books interpretation and depictions of his nature and disposition. 
I wonder how they can pull off the bulk and build up he gets from the venom...


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Knowing Nolan, I think he does'nt. Fact is, he has taken liberties with _all_ the enemies thusfar, which is none too surprising as it's just the nature of film and stuff. I don't expect Bane to be any different, especially since there are some games and cartoons that were much more faithful that still did'nt do that with the chararacter.



Nolan has taken liberties, but all his characters have been very true to how they act in the comics. Looks? yeah those have been changed, things where written out (Such as Ra's having the lazarus pits and Joker having gadgets/laughing gass/bleached skin), but the characters themselves have been very faithful (as far as characteristics). There really hasn't been anything game or cartoon that was faithful to Bane (not even the 90's batman cartoon did him justice) so I dunno wtf you are talking about.

The only times Bane has been handled properly is in comics...specifically Nightfall and this Secret Six run. Some one shots here and there, but nothing else worth mentioning.


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2011)

EDIT: Have to appreciate the Golden Post Count.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL thats awesome. Both comic and post count.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> Nolan has taken liberties, but all his characters have been very true to how they act in the comics. Looks? yeah those have been changed, things where written out (Such as Ra's having the lazarus pits and Joker having gadgets/laughing gass/bleached skin), but the characters themselves have been very faithful (as far as characteristics). There really hasn't been anything game or cartoon that was faithful to Bane (not even the 90's batman cartoon did him justice) so I dunno wtf you are talking about.
> 
> The only times Bane has been handled properly is in comics...specifically Nightfall and this Secret Six run. Some one shots here and there, but nothing else worth mentioning.



Begging your pardon, but I was not talking about looks. Harvey Dent does'nt have DID, for example, and as you mentioned Ra's has no Lazarus pits. But furthermore, neither had the same goals- Ra's was'nt an enviromental terrorist, and Harvey was obsessed with dualiy. Those are just two examples. 

You seem to think that there is only one definitive Bane, and the rest just don't matter. That would be like me dismissing every Joker who is portrayed as completely psychotic and unhinged, since the original one was just evil, rather than crazy. There are many Jokers, and there are many Banes. Just because you don't like most of them does'nt mean you should be so nasty about this.

He has taken libertities with the characters of the villains, largely due to the fact that he has'nt delved into any of their backstories but also because they _are_ different in many ways. I don't see why you are getting so worked up and assuming that Bane will be exactly as you want him to be. If you're going to neg me, neg me for a good reason. And please don't assume I have'nt read the comics because of my opinion.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> EDIT: Have to appreciate the Golden Post Count.



What a nice ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know how this short, stocky guy is going to pull off being Bane myslef, but whatever. I just wanna watch the movie already.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2011)

He's not stocky


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2011)

everyone complaining who doesn't think Hardy has what it takes to play a menacing physical character needs to go watch Bronson


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2011)

Plus his penis is in that movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2011)

mow said:


> everyone complaining who doesn't think Hardy has what it takes to play a menacing physical character needs to go watch Bronson



He has what it takes to play a menacing physical character; the question is does he have what it takes to play _this_ menacing physical character.

He might, but his casting suggests some changes to this character should be expected.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 26, 2011)

Come out movie : (


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 26, 2011)

If the scarecrow can work for the league of shadows in Batman Begins then I see a strong possibility of Bane doing the same for The Dark Knight Rises.

Also interesting is that in Batman Begins, Raz warns bruce that his enemies won't care if he's exhausted when they fight him (when Bruce first reaches the monestary with the blue flower)  Sound familiar?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2011)

More details please.

More casting announcements will come during the next couple of months I suppose.  I don't really expect anything major.  Talia or Hugo Strange would surprise me to be honest.

I'd like to hear an interview with Hathaway.  Her thoughts on the role.  What if anything she is doing to get into shape?  Etc.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this really the last Batman?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2011)

so are catwomen and bain the only villi ans in the movie wasn't the riddler gonna come out too.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Is this really the last Batman?



Nolan said he is treating this film as the conclusion of this story. It might mean its the last one, but it might just mean its the conclusion of this story _arc._ 

At the end of the day, the most likely ways he'd be able to end it is if he either exposed Bruce's identity, or killed him, and neither are really likely. Plus, would Warner Bros. _really_ want to end one of their most profitable franchises? Especially when the inevitable result would just be another reboot, and probably only a few years down the line? 

As far as I'm concerned, I choose to have faith. This won't be the last film, though it will probably be the last with Nolan as director (he might stay on as producer).



~Ageha~ said:


> so are catwomen and bain the only villi ans in the movie wasn't the riddler gonna come out too.



Nolan said no Riddler a couple of months ago. But nobody said these two are the only villains.


----------



## Rod (Jan 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I have trouble imagining how you could expect someone like Hush.



It's the concept, not the character, no childhood friend etc.. Just someone who is obsessed with Batman/Bruce and went to exagerated training (in Bane levels in this case), planning and money resources much as Hush did.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rod said:


> It's the concept, not the character, no childhood friend etc.. Just someone who is obsessed with Batman/Bruce and went to exagerated training (in Bane levels in this case), planning and money resources much as Hush did.



The childhood friend thing is about the only thing that makes Hush stand out.

Hush also never went through much training, I don't think- did he go through any at all?. Even a lot of the planning and connections was Riddlers stuff, as was the info that Bruce was Batman.

Hush had the money and resources, but he didn't have much else. He doesn't have a lot in common with Bane other than knowledge of who Batman is and a desire to bring him down. The motivation and endgame are totally different, though, since for Hush its a lot more personal and crazed. Pitting Bats against all his enemies was also more psychological warfare than an attempt to exhaust him. 

I think they are pretty different.


----------



## Rod (Jan 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The childhood friend thing is about the only thing that makes Hush stand out.
> 
> Hush also never went through much training, I don't think- did he go through any at all?. Even a lot of the planning and connections was Riddlers stuff, as was the info that Bruce was Batman.



He went, for years. 



> Hush had the money and resources, but he didn't have much else. He doesn't have a lot in common with Bane other than knowledge of who Batman is and a desire to bring him down. The motivation and endgame are totally different, though, since for Hush its a lot more personal and crazed. Pitting Bats against all his enemies was also more psychological warfare than an attempt to exhaust him.
> 
> I think they are pretty different.



Well in general I think they're pretty similar, what is different is the aspect responsibles tend to spotlight more.


----------



## Sine (Jan 29, 2011)

>Robin Williams will appear as Hugo Strange, says insiders


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, though alas its still a rumour. 

If it turns out to be true, just remember- I called it. 6 months ago, masamune1 called it. For the history books.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 29, 2011)

Robins Williams is best known for his comedy roles, so would he be able to portray the ultra-serious Hugo Strange without any difficulty? However, regardless of that, if Hugo Strange were to be in this movie, I would much prefer someone such as Patrick Stewart play him; Stewart is bald, as is Strange, definitely has the skill to portray the proper personality, and is approximately the proper age, as Strange is usually portrayed as being older than Bruce Wayne.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *Robins Williams is best known for his comedy roles, so would he be able to portray the ultra-serious Hugo Strange without any difficulty?* However, regardless of that, if Hugo Strange were to be in this movie, I would much prefer someone such as Patrick Stewart play him; Stewart is bald, as is Strange, definitely has the skill to portray the proper personality, and is approximately the proper age, as Strange is usually portrayed as being older than Bruce Wayne.



He's done plenty of serious roles. _One Hour Photo_ and especially _Insomnia_ come to mind; the latter was directed by Christopher Nolan. Plus, Williams is a big Batman fan and has twice been screwed out of a role in one of the films before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

You friend.  How dare you forget Death to Smoochy.  

I like the idea of Strange.  I don't like Robin Williams for the role.  He's too mainstream.  At some point... the roster of this film becomes bloated with too many household names.  I'd prefer to see an unknown play the role of Hugo Strange.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, though alas its still a rumour.
> 
> If it turns out to be true, just remember- I called it. 6 months ago, masamune1 called it. For the history books.



If it turns out to be true, just remember- No one cares that you called it. 6 months ago, no one cared that masamune1 called it. For the history books.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You friend.  How dare you forget Death to Smoochy.



Never heard of it.



> I like the idea of Strange.  I don't like Robin Williams for the role.  He's too mainstream.  At some point... the roster of this film becomes bloated with too many household names.  I'd prefer to see an unknown play the role of Hugo Strange.



I agree that there should be more lesser-known actors; however, Strange is a character that suits someone of a certain age, experience, and reputation, especially if he was the main villain which would be likely if he's in it. 

Williams would be great in the role, and he deserves it for having waited so long to play a Batman baddie and been screwed over so many times.



Sylar said:


> If it turns out to be true, just remember- No one cares that you called it. 6 months ago, no one cared that masamune1 called it. For the history books.



I will care. 

Thats all that matters. That I cared.


----------



## True (Jan 30, 2011)

The Dark Knight will remain best one, hands down. No villain can top the Joker.

R.I.P Ledger.

Although I want to find out who's gonna star in this one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2011)

Opinions like that one^ really piss me off. I hate it when people are ignorantly close-minded.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He's done plenty of serious roles. _One Hour Photo_ and especially _Insomnia_ come to mind; the latter was directed by Christopher Nolan. Plus, Williams is a big Batman fan and has twice been screwed out of a role in one of the films before.



I do know he was up for the Riddler in _Batman Forever_, but what was the other role? Joker in TDK?



Rukia said:


> You friend.  How dare you forget Death to Smoochy.



That movie was hilaroius, though. Dramedy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> I do know he was up for the Riddler in _Batman Forever_, but what was the other role? Joker in TDK?



Joker in the '89 _Batman_.

The role was offered to Nicholson, but he threatened to walk because he wanted more money. So they offered it to Robin Williams- who really, really wanted it- but it turned out it was only to force Nicholson to either accept their terms or lose the role. He accepted, but still managed to squeeze out a ton of money and was billed as the star, his name ahead of Michael Keatons'.

Needless to say, Williams was not pleased. There is a term for that type of  trick casting, but I can't remeber what it is.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

Posted 7/10/2010 - I would be impressed if this comes to fruition.





masamune1 said:


> Actually, he'd be a decent Hugo Strange. It would be one of those more serious Williams roles (and he'd need to lose some hair, and grow a beard) but he could be a good choice for an obsessive madman.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2011)

i think williams would play a good hugo strange he has done good dramatic roles and has been really good in them.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 31, 2011)

The only problem I foresee is even in his serious roles he didn't keep a straight face. And it was light. he has a very... light face. A bit of makeup to make him look a bit more angry may help.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, Strange doesn't always keep a straight face either. He has a habit of giving us a mad grin.

Anyway, unfortunately, it looks like the guy who was the source for the rumour says he was only expressing an opinion, that he thought Williams would make a good Strange. It _does_ sound a bit like the studio might be thinking about Strange, but thats a guess.

All I can do is hope that he was on to something, and WB just put a gun to his head to shut him up. Hopefully, thats all that happened.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2011)

True said:


> The Dark Knight will remain best one, hands down. No villain can top the Joker.
> 
> R.I.P Ledger.
> 
> Although I want to find out who's gonna star in this one.



Only if you walk in with the attitude that TDK (which wasn't much better than BB) can't be topped.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Opinions like that one^ really piss me off. I hate it when people are ignorantly close-minded.



This. Some moron on deviantART did this Kanye "Michelle was the best Catwoman of all time" thing. We haven't even _seen_ Anne in the Catwoman/Selina character yet. It pisses me off how some people write it off before they even see it.

Anyways, more "info":



> Cinematographer extraordinaire Wally Pfister gave an exciting and tantalizing phone interview to the Kevin and Josh Movie Show last friday that touched on subjects like Inception, The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises. Wally is a friend of the show?s and loves to talk film with the hosts, who are huge Christopher Nolan fans ? to the point where I am surprised they didn?t found this site themselves. They do their best to pick Wally?s brain for information and insight. Thankfully Wally is a really cool dude and talks about everything he can talk about without getting himself fired. I?ll do my best to sum up what I though was the most fascinating or exciting, but I?ll also include a link to the audio file of the show below so you can hear it all for yourself.
> 
> After discussing Inception and the disappointment with some of its Oscar nominations, or lack of rather,* the hosts praise Chris and Wally?s use of practical effects and stunts in their action sequences. They then ask Wally how Nolan can top The Dark Knight? ?I asked the same question,? Wally responded. ?I read the script 2 weeks ago, and he?s done it. Plain and simple ? he?s done it. It?s a phenomenal script. He?s still in the process of cutting it back because it?s a very long script right now, but it?s really phenomenal. *And he actually had me go back and wanted me to watch, in IMAX, Batman Begins and The Dark Knight again. *When I watched those I had read the script for The Dark Knight Rises and was like, ?dude, it is a perfect trilogy.?* I think that was his intent, to work off those two pictures ? and they are very different pictures. And it?s funny, we all had different opinions about which picture we like better.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

Ohhhhh hype. I have some.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2011)

JGL to appear in The Dark Knight Rises?



Collider was wrong about Eva Green and Naomi Watts.  Deadline is a similar quality source.  So I take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2011)

Just says he's in talks for, he might not be cast at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's assume for a second that this is true.  Would he really turn down an opportunity to appear in The Dark Knight Rises?  Especially after appearing in Inception?  I watched the Golden Globes.  JGL presented Inception as a pick for Best Picture.  He seemed incredibly proud to me.  There is no way he would choose to skip out on this.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn, sucking up to Nolan during the Golden Globes helped him a lot heh.

[YOUTUBE]OWFAGD56gis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2011)

That my friends is an ass-kissing clinic.  Cillian Murphy wishes he could have presented that award.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Let's assume for a second that this is true.  Would he really turn down an opportunity to appear in The Dark Knight Rises?  Especially after appearing in Inception?  I watched the Golden Globes.  JGL presented Inception as a pick for Best Picture.  He seemed incredibly proud to me.  There is no way he would choose to skip out on this.




Oh, he's definitely gonna take it if he's offered.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some JGL in Batman 3.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 2, 2011)

i dont think he will be the joker

alot of ppl say he looks like heath ledger

bullshit they look nothing alike


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 2, 2011)

to be fair with the joker make up, a bit more fat, the jokers would look quite the same.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

He will play Nightwing


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

Time to rename this "The Dark Knight Rises", I guess?

And I will kill to have JGL, since he is in talks to play an unnamed villain. No way they'd make him Joker, Riddler just seems like an obvious choice.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

So the role will be for a villain? I thought it wasnt specified.


----------



## Sine (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL, fantastic


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought I read unnamed villain somewhere, but now I can't find it. I'm just browsing and reading through anonymous insight, as I don't know the Batman world so well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

It hasnt been comfirmed if his going to be a villain or hero. I hope its the latter  Nightwing ftw


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL does look a bit like Heath Ledger in the eyes and jaw. He's just smaller.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess Nightwing is a possibility, huh? I never heard his name ruled out.

I saw someone mention on a thread it could go some route where his character is the one that defeats Bane, and takes up the cowl. I don't remember what name they said, or if that would be Nightwing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be weird to have Nightwing and no Robin though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Normal circumstances i agree it wouldnt make a whole lot of sense, but with the way the Nolan Batman is, it makes sense actually.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

How so...?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2011)

Yea I don't want Nightwing without Robin.


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait ... Nightwing before Robin? 

To be honest, Levitt's a bit too young to play Black Mask, but I suppose it could happen; though I'm not ruling of the possibility of him being a young Harvey Bullock.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL as a young bullock would be amazing.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think he seems like a Bullock at all.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2011)

I think he'll just be a cop or detective.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a waste then.

It is true- he would be an excellent Riddler or Joker, or a number of other (though lesser) villains.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe leviit will play either clayface, firefly, or red hood if he is a villain or if he is a good guy he could be a detective hired to track batman


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

He can't be Red Hood. This continuity has no Robin. Plus it's leaving out fantastical elements. Red Hood is highly highly doubtful.


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2011)

Please no sidekicks.


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2011)

_Harvey Bullock_ - Very possible
_Jean-Paul Valley_ - Maybe
_Hugo Strange_ - Very possible, despite the age
_Deadshot _ - Maybe
_Black Mask_ - Highly possible, despite being a bit younger than Bale
_Carmine Falcone's son_ - Maybe
_Dick Grayson_ - More chances of JGL being Batgirl


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have this very, very odd idea that he could be The Penguin.

It would be one of the most surprising cast choices ever; yet, weirdly, I kind of like it. He's not fat and not really short but somehow, I think he would be strangely good anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL as the Penguin? No it wouldn't work. not even Nolan has the balls.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> JGL as the Penguin? No it wouldn't work. not even Nolan has the balls.



The _balls?_

Sounds like you think it _could_ work; it just requires the courage.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> How so...?



To the fact that Nolan and Bale dont want Robin. Nightwing will work kinda the same as Red Hood does without the way he deals with criminals. Since Batman will have a hard time patrolling the streets of Gotham.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

I will masturbate furiously to batman JGL. Even if you make him into the Joker or black skull or some other disfigured person


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah the balls as in... he doesnt have the balls to put JGL as Penguin. That would take some serious work down to the point where I dont even think it's possible to pull off and be great.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it could be pulled off, and the results could be brilliant.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Could also be catastrophic.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Penguin?!? Lol no.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tom Hardy as Bane could be catastrohpic. Heath Ledger as the Joker could have been catastrophic.

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

But JGL as penguin, well i see where you are coming from and it kinda makes sense. He can pull off a three piece


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Normal circumstances i agree it wouldnt make a whole lot of sense, but with the way the Nolan Batman is, it makes sense actually.



No it doesn't. You can't have Nightwing before Robin.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah you can  Just change the origins 

Oh i forgot you fanboys wont allow it  Its butchering canon.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2011)

Echø said:


> He can't be Red Hood. This continuity has no Robin. Plus it's leaving out fantastical elements. Red Hood is highly highly doubtful.



the joker was also red hood before jason todd. he can make the red hood a villain that has a connection to the joker or something. he can change the story of red hood


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait.

Wait.

I know I'm late, but isn't Bane South American?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Now, _that_, Nolan doesn't have the balls to do.




Stunna said:


> Wait.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> I know I'm late, but isn't Bane South American?



No.

He's Central American.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

He couldn't pull off Ledger's JOkER!!! 

IT WAS THE BEST PERFORMANCE OF ANY ACTOR OF ALL TIME! Don't you read the internet?!?!?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the problem would be more like breaking JGLs shell and hearing his joker laugh and voice and personality. Not the looks. The Joker's wearing make-up and for Christ's sake we just had a movie that basically rewrote the rules on what we can do graphically. Looks isn't the problem. If he were going to do the joker again it would probably be someone who could fit the personality and voice. But he wont do it.

I'm thinking black mask.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Really? I think he could do it no problem. 

Joker, anyway, is a fairly easy characer to get into, for an actor (not to say Heath didn't deserve that Oscar, though).


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Joker is a simple character to get into, but it's not by any stretch of the imagination "easy"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Really? I think he could do it no problem.
> 
> Joker, anyway, is a fairly easy characer to get into, for an actor (not to say Heath didn't deserve that Oscar, though).



Uh no. Anyone can act like a clown. But it takes skill to make that clown fucking terrifying.

Compare Tim Curry in It to Ledger's Joker.

Worlds apart.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've yet to see a bad Joker. It requires a certain amount of subtlety to get a truly _great_ Joker performance, but a good one is easy since Joker is really over-the-top, and thus a lot of infectious fun to play. I don't doubt that JGL is capable of a great performance though; just that getting started, getting into the character, is not exactly a chore.

He's an easy character to get into. I never said he was easy to _perfect._ But the fact that he's so much fun to play helps a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2011)

The Batman Wiki says South American.

Tom Hardy doesn't look Latino...










































/inb4


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope. He's from the Carribbean.

His dad is British though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Who cares? Nolan can take liberties if he wants, I'm sure as shit he doesn't care about ethnicity.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, so his dad is British.

I guess that explains it.

Somewhat.

I guess...

I'll just refrain from speaking of things I know nothing about then.



EDIT: But fans tend to care about ethnicity


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2011)

Fans are also unpleasable assholes 99% of the time.

Then the movie will come out and the same people will praise everything that they bitched about prior to it's release.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be hilarious if Banes dad actually made it into the story.

Who could play him?


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2011)

Latino doesn't describe ethnicity anyways. There are lots of white people from that region, just like how Sharlto Copley is African. Once he gets his citizenship here, he'll be African American.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Scrutinising race? Really guys? Really in this day and age?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

Really Vault, really.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah you can  Just change the origins
> 
> Oh i forgot you fanboys wont allow it  Its butchering canon.



The whole point of the Nightwing persona was to rebel against Batman. Dick was tired of being the sidekick. Imo you need Robin.

If JGL did get the Joker role I would want him to do it completely different maybe. The Joker is pretty spontaneous and is never always exactly the same, even in the same continuities.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2011)

Chee said:


> Latino doesn't describe ethnicity anyways. There are lots of white people from that region, just like how Sharlto Copley is African. Once he gets his citizenship here, he'll be African American.



Nationality=/=Ethnicity. He may be African, but he's still a white man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL is actually going to be Poison Ivy.

And Nolan cast Leonardo DiCaprio as Christopher Nolan to be the final villain.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2011)

JGL as Penguin is the most brilliant suggestion I have heard so far.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> JGL as Penguin is the most brilliant suggestion I have heard so far.



Hell yeah!


----------



## mootz (Feb 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> The whole point of the Nightwing persona was to rebel against Batman. Dick was tired of being the sidekick. Imo you need Robin.
> 
> If JGL did get the Joker role I would want him to do it completely different maybe. The Joker is pretty spontaneous and is never always exactly the same, even in the same continuities.



i am sure the casuals will appreciate a random new joker


----------



## Bart (Feb 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Batman Wiki says South American.
> 
> Tom Hardy doesn't look Latino...
> 
> ...




Liam Neeson didn't look Arabic when playing Ras Al Ghul, now did he? 



Rukia said:


> JGL as Penguin is the most brilliant suggestion I have heard so far.



*Christopher Nolan:* _"I'd be more excited to have Philip Seymour Hoffman in the film than to have the Penguin. There are certain characters that are easier to mesh with the more real take on Batman we're doing. The Penguin would be tricky."_


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

mootz said:


> i am sure the casuals will appreciate a random new joker



They didn't have a problem with a random new Rachel.

Not that a new Joker would be random, since the actor who played him is, you know, dead.




Bart said:


> Liam Neeson didn't look Arabic when playing Ras Al Ghul, now did he?



I like to think that was a different Ra's Al Ghul.



> *Christopher Nolan:* _"I'd be more excited to have Philip Seymour Hoffman in the film than to have the Penguin. There are certain characters that are easier to mesh with the more real take on Batman we're doing. The Penguin would be tricky."_



He said that before _The Dark Knight,_ and he clearly doesn't know what he's talking about. He's probably confusing Penguin with the DeVito-esque one that was in _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory._


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

As long as i get a more sporty Batmobile and see the batcave  I wouldnt care less who plays who.


----------



## Bart (Feb 3, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I like to think that was a different Ra's Al Ghul.



Well it wasn't; given that someone even stated that, on one of the DVD features, that there is a acknowledge of Talia, and as well as in the novel.




masamune1 said:


> He said that before _The Dark Knight,_ and he clearly doesn't know what he's talking about. He's probably confusing Penguin with the DeVito-esque one that was in _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory._



Well yeah; and Nolan knows what he's talking about.

You used the word _'probably'_


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well it wasn't; given that someone even stated that, on one of the DVD features, that there is a acknowledge of Talia, and as well as in the novel.



I've seen the DVD features and I don't recall that, just a vague reference to a family.

What I meant was, I like to think of this Ras as a Legacy character, so as to leave the door open to one more faithful to the comic character.



> Well yeah; and Nolan knows what he's talking about.
> 
> You used the word _'probably'_



I did?

So sorry. 

I meant "definitely".

He definitely didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

I heard something interesting.

What about Joseph Gordon Levitt playing an heir to the Falcone family?



Catwoman is even the Falcone family's illegitimate daughter. And now that Carmine Falcone is in Arkham(we learn that he is awaiting trial in Dark knight) it would be a cool new character to step up and attempt to regain power.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone did mention that maybe JGL might play Falcone's son iirc


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Would seem an odd choice, considering how much of _TDK_ was an adaption of _Long Halloween._

Hm. Maybe he could play Tony Zucco....


----------



## Bart (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I did mention that yesterday about Falcone's son


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't notice it, but since you have the best sig I've ever seen on this entire forum, I feel like your word is a few steps ahead of others.


----------



## Bart (Feb 3, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I didn't notice it, but since you have the best sig I've ever seen on this entire forum, I feel like your word is a few steps ahead of others.



*Thomas:* _"And why do we fall, Bruce? So we can learn to pick ourselves up." _


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

JGL is going to play Clayface, duh.


----------



## Bart (Feb 3, 2011)

Let's have a vote then, and see who's right 

Joseph Gordon-Levitt's role:

*Harvey Bullock*

*Jean-Paul Valley* 

*Hugo Strange*

*Deadshot*

*Black Mask*
_Bart_

*Alberto Falcone* 

*Dick Grayson*

*Hush*

The losers will forever be maimed by the knowledge that they were wrong.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Mask.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Mask ftw


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> Let's have a vote then, and see who's right
> 
> Joseph Gordon-Levitt's role:
> 
> ...



So, basically, you just copy-pasted the guys _you_ think it might be, and added Hush.

You're going to look _so_ stupid when he's cast as Zucco or Penguin.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Mask.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Mask


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 3, 2011)

mootz said:


> i am sure the casuals will appreciate a random new joker



Lol, I'm 100% sure he wouldn't do that anyway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 3, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> So, basically, you just copy-pasted the guys _you_ think it might be, and added Hush.
> 
> You're going to look _so_ stupid when he's cast as Zucco or Penguin.



And we'll all look stupid when he's cast as any of them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2011)

JGL won't even be in the movie.  This is another fake rumor.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Source please?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2011)

No source.  I just think we are jumping the gun a bit.

As for what I would like to see from JGL in this movie.  The Penguin idea has won me over.  No other character would be even close to that.  Deadshot and Black Mask are two other villains I wouldn't mind.  But I don't expect Nolan to have either of them in his film.

People claim that it would be too many villains if JGL were to play one.  I disagree.  This is sort of how I allocate the screen time situation:

Selina Kyle = Rachel from TDK
Bane = Joker from TDK
JGL character = Harvey Dent from TDK

Seems like it works out pretty well to me.  Three major characters from TDK are not present in this film.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2011)

Or maybe he won't even play a big role, I remember a lot of people speculating on Anthony Michael Hall having a big role when he ended up being an glorified extra.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 3, 2011)

The fact that he's getting offered at this point probably means it's going to be a relatively minor role.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2011)

Not necessarily.  It's not like they are shooting next month.  This movie is still 4 months away from shooting!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 3, 2011)

JGL as a new district attorney ain't bad... a DA that's kind of corrupt or something... someone to take over for Rachel


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe just a part of the squad going after Batman, as in TDK two members of the Squad were shown to be working undercover.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No source.  I just think we are jumping the gun a bit.
> 
> As for what I would like to see from JGL in this movie.  The Penguin idea has won me over.  No other character would be even close to that.  Deadshot and Black Mask are two other villains I wouldn't mind.  But I don't expect Nolan to have either of them in his film.
> 
> ...



I think its been confirmed that he _is_ in it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

Bane

"Before the end you will know that I not The Mob or GCPD was the one who broke you"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I think its been confirmed that he _is_ in it.


Well, Deadline just said that he was in talks for an unspecified role.  That hardly sounds definitive to me.

On the other hand, I think they used similar terminology when they announced that Tom Hardy would be in the film.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 7, 2011)

I just hope Nolan doesn't scrap the trilogy with the 3rd one.

Both previous movies were awesome but the 3rd movie is drawing so much attention from the medias, fans, actors, ect 

I just hope he keeps a cool head and sticks to the original ideas rather than please people.


----------



## Bart (Feb 7, 2011)

Well he says that he views all his films as stand-alone films; so I wouldn't say it's impossible for there not to be a fourth one, but it seems unlikely; but we won't know for certain until we see _The Dark Knight Rises_.

Quite a few people suggested that Nolan may even kill of Bruce.

But him not doing a Batman 4 means two things:


A new project.

Having an even more active role in a possible Superman sequel, which does seem most likely. We know he co-wrote the story for Man of Steel and is producing it, though his ties are still strong with TDKR; not sure if Jonah is doing the screenplay with Goyer though.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Well, Deadline just said that he was in talks for an unspecified role.  That hardly sounds definitive to me.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they used similar terminology when they announced that Tom Hardy would be in the film.



Nah, they said that Tom Hardy has been cast. JGL is just in talks.


----------



## Bart (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooooh                ^


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2011)

Please no cat ears for the catwoman suit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2011)

Cat ears are a must if she's Catwoman.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Having finally watched Brokeback Mountain today i cant stop but wonder if Nolan watched that movie alot  

First It was Heath now with Hathaway, whats next? Michelle williams and Jake?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, he did have Jake's sister, don't forget.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel like watching Brokeback Mountain again, for Anne. :ho


----------



## Bart (Feb 10, 2011)

*For   Anne*


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, okay, and for the gay sex and kissing between Heath Ledger and Jake.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2011)

link


Take it as you will.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think that these rumours are starting in this thread and some lurker decides to pretend they are a "source" for the new film.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2011)

I for one am of the the belief that the last thing this movie needs is any more connections to TLH / DV


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2011)

Gordon Levitt could pull it off at least


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I for one am of the the belief that the last thing this movie needs is any more connections to TLH / DV



I'm not, but I don't think this is the right connection.



Parallax said:


> Gordon Levitt could pull it off at least



I'd prefer he played a better character. I mean, Alberto isn't bad, but surely JGL could play one of the rogues rather than this one (or two) shot character.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2011)

I mean I hope it's a different character for sure, but if he was Alberto I'd be cool with it.


----------



## Bart (Feb 11, 2011)

But if it was _Alberto_ would that mean _Black Hand_ appearing isn't possible?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2011)

Is Anne Hathaway really gonna be in this?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt should play The Riddler.


.. and if he isn't in the movie.. that's ok. We have Tom Hardy as Bane.


----------



## olehoncho (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm very skeptical about Hathaway as Catwoman.  Still think she's just in as a sort of nod to Heath Ledger.

I just about fell out of my chair laughing at the thought of "Handsome Bob" as Bane.  Hope they capture his intellect in the picture.  Most fail to recognize that Bane is actually one of Batman's more intellegent enemies (at the very least he has greater powers of perception).

The key is whether they'll include the famous back-breaking plot, and if so: how they'd handle the recovery/eventual return of Batman with Bane still loose.


----------



## ElementX (Feb 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that Robin might be in the film.

Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Nope. Another stupid baseless rumor.



~Avant~ said:


> Is Anne Hathaway really gonna be in this?





Yup.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2011)

her face kinda reminds me of a cat now that I think about it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that the best way for Nolans Bat Trilogy to end is with Bane physically and psychologically breaking Batman and for Bruce to be left at the mercy of Hugo Strange in Arkham. All the while the crime has become twice what it was before Batman appeared.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2011)

That... would be awful.

And stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

So Nolan's Batman should end with Batman's back being broken?  What kind of message does that send?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 13, 2011)

That there are consequences for taking the law into your own hands.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2011)

that consequence was already well represented with Harvey and Rachel's tragedy.

TDKR ending with Batman broken would really suck bat balls.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2011)

First TDKR set picture is out!

Nothing too special, but it looks like Arkham is back for the third.

Maybe Nolan changed Bane's origin from a fictional country in South America to a prisoner in Arkham?

Source:


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think it has to have anything to do with his origins. Arkham is screwed up, but not _that_ screwed up.

In the comics, though, Bane busts open Arkham Asylum and arms the lunatics to the teeth in order to get Batman to fight them and wear him down. It works. 

Don't know if they'll use that story, though, given that the only one we've met who might be there is Scarecrow (since Joker won't be in it, Two-Face is dead, as is Ra's who probably wouldn't be in there anyway, and its unlikely that Nolan will just cameo a bunch of Bats' most famous felons). Arkham is a crucial part of the Batman mythos- you don't really need Bane there as an excuse to use it.


----------



## Bart (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I think Arkham was pretty much suggested, given Bane :3

Yeah, it would seem that Bane's origin is changed slightly, unless he's transferred to Arkham?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2011)

Bane Stratagem

Step 1: Get Transferred to Arkham Asylum
Step 2: Escape Arkham + have the others play tag along
Step 3: Send them after Batman
Step 4: Attack Batman after Observing his deteriation from being worn down by Mobsters and GCPD.
Step 5: Make sure Batman knows who owns the Night


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

Marion Cotillard as Talia, uh?  I can kind of see it.  Ava Green still would have been my first choice though.

Wonder just how big the part is?  I'm hoping she'll be able to throw down a bit in the role and not just be the scheming mastermind who set things in motion.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2011)

Cotillard isn't confirmed.  And there is no reason to believe she is playing Talia al Ghul even if she joins the cast.

I think Sofia Falcone or some other female character is just as likely.  THR claims that Kate Winslet, Naomi Watts, and Rachel Weisz have also met with Nolan.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

She's all but confirmed.  Her "people" say she's in talks and considering she's an Inception alum... lets be honest, she's in TDKR.

It's true though that its possible she isn't Talia, but I see it as a higher probability then Sofia.  But that may be my personal bias of wanting Talia in the movie.  I wouldn't mind seeing Sofia Falcone if the part was right though


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises

:: Cast ::

Christian Bale as Batman / Bruce Wayne
Michael Caine as Alfred Pennyworth
Tom Hardy as Bane
Gary Oldman as James Gordon
[Rumour] Joseph Gordon-Levitt as ?
Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle
Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox
[Rumour] Marion Cotillard as ?

... I want this film to surpass the greatness of Nolans Past Films


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

Badass


So it's like a Bond film type of plot


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not believing it until WB/Nolan team says something.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

Chee said:


> I'm not believing it until WB/Nolan team says something.



same. I dont think Bane really needs to be in this one.
It doesnt seem like it'd work with him.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, Bane is confirmed. It just that Talia and JGL aren't, they are just rumors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if this film will suck or not.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

I rather wait for the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it's hard to make a trailer look bad. Unless it's that one with Arnold in it.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2011)

Nolan doesn't make bad films.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2011)

the movie won't suck, and even if it isn't better than Dark Knight, that doesn't mean it sucks. But Nolan can make it better than DK.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I don't care, I'm following this movie every step of the way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Nolan hasn't made bad films is more accurate. That isn't to say he is incapable of making them.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

Insomnia might not be bad, but it certainly classifies as mediocre.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2011)

Nolan is to directing what Pixar is to animation studios.

It's POSSIBLE for them to make bad films sure, but they haven't made anything bad yet.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Insomnia might not be bad, but it certainly classifies as mediocre.



Mediocre compared to his other films. Still good compared to the shit Hollywood shoves out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I was going to bring up Insomnia, but it wasn't really _bad _persay.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 3, 2011)

I loved Insomnia... But not as much as I loved Memento. But then The Dark Knight and Inception came along and I forgot about his other films...

I hope The Dark Knight Rises does what Inception and The Dark Knight did empty wallets and screw with peoples minds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

We can hope. But hoping isn't really my specialty.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

If you guys are worried about the Catwoman factor in the film, don be. If Nolan habeles the Catwoman/Batman relationship and interactions as well as he did in Inception(which tvtropes described the relationship between Dom and Mol being like during he course of the film) then all should be alright.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

I still havent seen Inception.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I still havent seen Inception.



                      .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 3, 2011)

See you must Talon before The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm worried about Anne Hathaway.  I have seen the following from her in the last month:

-Brown Duck skit @ the Oscars
-A horrible Grease skit that was cut
-Bride Wars while changing through the channels
-Joker lip stick on the red carpet

I just don't think she was right for the role.  Emily Blunt, Eva Green, or Keira Knightley would have been better.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 3, 2011)

^ I thought the same with Heath Ledger... but he really outdid the expectations of the audience / fans...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2011)

i didn't even know who Ledger was before TDK.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm worried about Anne Hathaway.  I have seen the following from her in the last month:
> 
> -Brown Duck skit @ the Oscars
> -A horrible Grease skit that was cut
> ...



Yeah...I don't Keira Knightly would be cut out for Catwoman or Talia bro...  

Her whole aura is more of that of a ditz then a serious char if she was put in The Dark Knight rises imo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

Anne Hathaway plays far more ditzy characters than Keira.  Just saying bro.

Heath Ledger isn't a good comparison.  Go back and watch several of his performances.  He was a good actor before he put that war paint on.  Hathaway plays herself in every role.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i didn't even know who Ledger was before TDK.



Same 

Although, I do believe I saw him in the poster for Brokeback Mountain. Also when I was little and my sister controlled whatever movie was in the family room (and I stuck around to watch.) I saw him the movie "Ten things I hate about you". However, I didn't know who the hell he was nor did I give a shit about the movie.

EDIT:



Rukia said:


> Anne Hathaway plays far more ditzy characters than Keira.  Just saying bro.



Yeah, but Hathaway carries that bipolar-streak in her that sometimes manifests itself in Selina(Get Smart).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

As long as they show their titties I don't care what roles they play.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As long as they show their titties I don't care what roles they play.



Stop being just a horny nerd.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

^

Stop being such a sourpuss


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2011)

it's because of people like you, that Michael Bay is successful.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> it's because of people like you, that Michael Bay is successful.



lol

I hate Michael Bay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Stop being just a horny nerd.


 There are other types of nerds?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are other types of nerds?



HELL NAW


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Hathaway can act.  Rachel Getting Married proves this

she just needs to stop making shitty movies.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Hathaway can act.  Rachel Getting Married proves this
> 
> she just needs to stop making shitty movies.



yep. preeeeeetttttyyy much.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Stop being such a sourpuss



Nah he's actually right, bitches and titties are fine, just keep them out of my Batman.

This movie needs to be awesome on its own without pulling some  Transformer bullshit.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Nah he's actually right, bitches and titties are fine, just keep them out of my Batman.



What I meant was let CMX beat off to the ladies titties in peace. 

I don't want bitches titties sidetracking me from the action and plot like Michael Bay's Transformers Rise of the fallen did to moviegoers.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> What I meant was let CMX beat off to the ladies titties in peace.
> 
> I don't want bitches titties sidetracking me from the action and plot like Michael Bay's Transformers Rise of the fallen did to moviegoers.



I disown that TF storyline to this day because of that man.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

^

I barely wanna look at Transformers thanks to Bay


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I barely wanna look at Transformers thanks to Bay



go watch transformers prime. itll restore your faith


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Why are you talking about Failformers in the Batman thread? 

You're bringin' down the movie's quality just by muttering that other shit's name.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why are you talking about Failformers in the Batman thread?
> 
> You're bringin' down the movie's quality just by muttering that other shit's name.



Hell, i dont even remember how we got there 

I heard that Two-Face might come back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm neutral on Two Face. If he comes back, he come back. If he doesn't, well, .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Hell, i dont even remember how we got there
> 
> I heard that Two-Face might come back.



I thought Nolan said Two Face was dead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

He doesn't get to decide.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Any significant developments?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

Last I heard was that Oldman was saying in an interview that the script was done and that it definitely topped TDK.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 17, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I thought Nolan said Two Face was dead



Flashback, Harvey Dent regains his sanity and loses the Two Face persona, Harvey goes even more crazy and develops his 'Judge' personality, etc

Plenty of ways to have him show up.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2011)

Casting sides should be out right about now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

They're secret.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Any significant developments?



Not much today.



> Gordon-Levitt's 'Dark Knight' role revealed
> UPDATE: Actor tipped to play Alberto Falcone a.k.a. The Holiday Killer
> By Jeff Sneider Levitt
> 
> ...


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why are you talking about Failformers in the Batman thread?
> 
> You're bringin' down the movie's quality just by muttering that other shit's name.



The awesome oldschool transforming robots that defined my youth are not as awesome as a rich dude in a leather batsuit, yeah how about fuck your opinion it sucks diarreah from a diseased dick.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2011)

He was talikng about Bay's transformers, if you like the original and can still defend Bay's transformers, there is something wrong with you.

But before we get our knickers in a bunch, this is first and foremost a Batman thread.

P.s Im sure Batman TAS shaped more childhoods.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello, delicious casting rumor.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

Stop talking about Transformers

@ RY link


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

I can dig Gordon-Levitt playing a Falcone.


----------



## Bart (Mar 20, 2011)

Ooooh 

Don't be surprised if Nolan plays on Selina and Alberto being siblings at this point :WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2011)

More influences from Long Halloween?

Yes.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2011)

More like No, most overrated comic story ever.

This movie is getting awful damn crowded.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe its 3 hours  besides 3 villains has always been Nolan's Bat formula


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2011)

Great so the first 2 hours can be engaging but the last third will feel tiring and tacked on again.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

Im sure one of the villain will get little screen time and development, Bane being Alberto's henchman perhaps?


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2011)

JGL will probably get like 5 minutes of screentime tops.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 20, 2011)

JGL is going to get a decent amount of screen time because the mob in Nolan's movies always have. Alberto and Bane are going to be the step up from the Joker, the new evolution: Whereas people like Scarecrow and Joker were sort of wild cards, now we are going to see the mob itself change into something more resembling costumed villains due to Batman.

At least, that's how I take it. The mob went to them, now it's going to become them.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 20, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises will have the feel' of a 6 hour film tightly wound up hard' in the format' of a 240 Minute film.' At least thats my guesss...

:: Confirmed Cast + Undisclosed Characters ::

Batman/Bruce Wayne ........ Christian Bale
Alfred ............................. Michael Caine
Bane .............................. Tom Hardy
James Gordon .................. Gary Oldman
Albero Falcone ................. Joseph Gordon-Levitt
Unknown Character ........... Marion Cotillard
Lucius Fox ....................... Morgan Freeman
Selina Kyle ...................... Anne Hathaway


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

I _want_ TDKR to be too long.

I'm not waiting 4 years for a short experience.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This movie is getting awful damn crowded.



Yes, it swells at the brim with its 8 person cast. If Nolan doesn't stop himself he might end up trying to convince us that Gotham has more than a dozen people living in it.

Anyway, I'm not buying  that JGL is Alberto yet. Its still just a rumour.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

I loved the JGL as the Joker rumor..  Nolan I know you got the balls


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

JGL as the Joker?

lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

W-wha...

>__>

Yeah, but still...

<__<

*leaves thread*


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2011)

Blah. Nolan said many times the Joker ain't gonna come back.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I _want_ TDKR to be too long.
> 
> I'm not waiting 4 years for a short experience.



Ditto


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't want the Joker out of Arkham/Blackgate, but I wouldn't mind Batman entering one of those facilities to talk to the Joker. Maybe the clown prince of crime holding some information connected to the mob that the Bat needs or something of the sort.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2011)

JGL as Falcone's son? Interesting.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> JGL as Falcone's son? Interesting.



Indeed, it is. 

Nolan's building things up quite nicely.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its only a rumour. Its probably not true.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2011)

damn, i mustve been gone longer than i thought. 

Im guessing that JGL=Joseph Gordon Levitt? 

and who is he rumored to be playing?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sine (Mar 21, 2011)

> Joseph Gordon-Levitt, long-rumored to be joining his Inception brethren in The Dark Knight Rises, will appear in director Christopher Nolan’s third Batman film. But a source close to the situation says that recent reports that Gordon-Levitt will play Alberto Falcone (a.k.a. the Holiday Killer) — the son of former mob kingpin, Carmine Falcone (Tom Wilkinson) — are incorrect. So, Batman fans: Begin the re-speculation now




 **


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay....o.o not quite familiar with him tho.


shiner said:


> > Joseph Gordon-Levitt, long-rumored to be joining his Inception brethren in The Dark Knight Rises, will appear in director Christopher Nolan?s third Batman film. But a source close to the situation says that recent reports that Gordon-Levitt will play Alberto Falcone (a.k.a. the Holiday Killer) ? the son of former mob kingpin, Carmine Falcone (Tom Wilkinson) ? are incorrect. So, Batman fans: Begin the re-speculation now
> 
> 
> **



Dammit. 

Id rather see Black Mask.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually considered JGL to perfectly fit the role of Alberto Falcone.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Given how much Nolan has relied on The Long Halloween for TDK, it makes sense he'd bring in Alberto. And yea, JGL fits him perfectly.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2011)

Nightwing please


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 21, 2011)

It's going to be Robin.  Calling it first.  

I can't imagine this baby face being a villain type character.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 21, 2011)

JGL can be evulz!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah he still looks like a kid who gets bullied out of his lunch money, he doesn't seem intimidating at all,  but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 21, 2011)

I do not want Robin in this movie, that's for sure.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah he still looks like a kid who gets bullied out of his lunch money, he doesn't seem intimidating at all,  but we'll see how it goes.



Alberto Falcone looked like a kid who got bullied out of his lunch money as well. That's why nobody suspected him of being the holiday killer.

EDIT: Also, Robin has no place in this trilogy. Have the next movie involve a several year time skip, then bring in Dick Grayson.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nightwing please



No...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Nightwing without Robin is like Two Face without Harvey Dent. Yea, you could do it, but you're wasting a lot of potential if you do.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

JGL even looks like Alberto, literally. 

like everyone said, Robin just wouldn't work. Nightwing even more so.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> JGL even looks like Alberto, literally.
> 
> like everyone said, Robin just wouldn't work. Nightwing even more so.



Didnt Nolan even say that he's not gonna do anything with Robin?


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Didnt Nolan even say that he's not gonna do anything with Robin?



Yes he did, he said that the Batman movies are far too early in his life for him to introduce Robin yet.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know if Robin will ever make it into movies again. At least for a very long time.


----------



## Bart (Mar 22, 2011)

Well clearly it's implied that Bruce will pass on his mantle:

*Harvey:* _"Look, whoever the Batman is, he dosen't want to do this for the rest of his life, how could he? Batman is looking for someone to take up his mantle."_

Dick Grayon won't be in the film (way too early), that's a given, especially considering the age of Barbara Gordon in _The Dark Knight_; but Nolan has suggestively not destroyed the possibility of his existence within his universe - given his response when asked after _Batman Begins_.

Batman Begins and The Dark Knight are only 6 months apart, so why exactly would Bruce be off to find a candidate so soon?


----------



## Skylark (Mar 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well clearly it's implied that Bruce will pass on his mantle:
> 
> *Harvey:* _"Look, whoever the Batman is, he dosen't want to do this for the rest of his life, how could he? Batman is looking for someone to take up his mantle."_
> 
> ...



Bane is in this movie, probably wanting to "break" Batman, if that happens then I can only think of one character:

*Jean Paul Valley*


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well clearly it's implied that Bruce will pass on his mantle:
> 
> *Harvey:* _"Look, whoever the Batman is, he dosen't want to do this for the rest of his life, how could he? Batman is looking for someone to take up his mantle."_
> 
> ...



Nolan wasn't referring to 'Mantle' in the Comic Book fashion of it.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> but Nolan has suggestively not destroyed the possibility of his existence within his universe




In an interview Nolan did explicitly state that it was far too soon (in the foreseeable future) that he would not direct a movie with Robin in it because of the timing.

If Robin does end up making an appearance within this movie, I'd probably bet it would be in the movie after this one (with a sizeable timeskip). Hopefully they learned their lessons and it will be Dick rather than Todd.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

What? Chris O'Donnell was Dick Grayson


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 22, 2011)

Taleran said:


> What? Chris O'Donnell was Dick Grayson



That's actually one of the few characters I liked out of those 2 horrible movies.

Altho was quite a joke in Forever, the Robin from batman & Robin was decent.

But then again, how could he not look good when compared to this


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

See that is where you are wrong Burt Ward is the best Robin and the 66 show is still the best Live Action version of the characters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd agree with that if you look at it in the context of the time period. People bitch and moan about the campiness of the 66 show, but that was pretty much the tone of the comics at that point iirc.

Personally I love the old show, and the movie that went with it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

It's an alright show, especially in context

You can't really call it a good show though, unless you have a hard on for Campy Batman


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

Why not, it is incredibly entertaining to watch. That is all I need for TV to be good. Also we were talking in relation to the other LA Batman material and not overall for a TV show.


----------



## Bart (Mar 22, 2011)

Skylark said:


> Bane is in this movie, probably wanting to "break" Batman, if that happens then I can only think of one character:
> 
> *Jean Paul Valley*



Oooooh :WOW



Taleran said:


> Nolan wasn't referring to 'Mantle' in the Comic Book fashion of it.



Perhaps not, but the fact it was regarding his future and the whole way that sentence was structured ... would get anyone pondering such a thing.



Adagio said:


> In an interview Nolan did explicitly state that it was far too soon (in the foreseeable future) that he would not direct a movie with Robin in it because of the timing.
> 
> If Robin does end up making an appearance within this movie, I'd probably bet it would be in the movie after this one (with a sizeable timeskip). Hopefully they learned their lessons and it will be Dick rather than Todd.



Yeah, and I agree with that :3

That's another good idea; definitely Grayson.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2011)

Duh, I was expecting this movie's villain to be The Riddler, I'm kinda disappointed it's Bane


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Bane ain't so bad. He almost killed Batman.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2011)

Too bad, I was expecting JGL to be the Riddler. 
Riddler + Bane = intriguing.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bane ain't so bad. He almost killed Batman.



I'm not saying he's bad, I just don't like him, not as much as Riddler


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 22, 2011)

Taleran said:


> See that is where you are wrong Burt Ward is the best Robin and the 66 show is still the best Live Action version of the characters.



Of course it was, of course it was...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I was never a big Riddler fan myself. I'd rather have Bane kickin' ass and luring Batman into his evil trap.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

You know I am very surprised that someone hasn't tossed around the idea of doing this a movie or movies.



I guess there would be problems because you do not really want to have Superheroes battling Superheroes but maybe down the road if a Superman film never takes off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

You should probably go about reading it, it is only one of the greatest comics ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

What's it about though?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

Grampa Batman Kicks Ass.

I am pretty surprised you have not even heard of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't keep up with comics. I only read about the Juggernaut.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2011)

No but DKR is one of those comics like Watchmen that has a wider net.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Speaking of Watchmen, I should probably read that some day. I liked the movie. 

Is this DKR thing like a giant book I could read? I did read Kingdom Come.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

You mean is there an Absolute Edition of it?  Then yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know your fancy comicbook speak.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nobody suggests _Dark Knight Returns_ because it seems redundant to suggest a Batman film that is about the end of Batman (well, sort of). Batman films are made with franchise in mind.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know your fancy comicbook speak.



It's a SUPER HUGE Hardcover edition of the story on fancy pants glossy paper


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

DKR was fucking amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's a SUPER HUGE Hardcover edition of the story on fancy pants glossy paper


 Ah, I must get this, "Absolute Edition".


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Nobody suggests _Dark Knight Returns_ because it seems redundant to suggest a Batman film that is about the end of Batman (well, sort of). Batman films are made with franchise in mind.



Not according to Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

You know what I want?

A live action adaption of Batman Beyond set in the Nolanverse.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 22, 2011)

^Wasn't _Batman Beyond_ sort of science-fictiony?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Sort of? They had a guy made out of radiation. 

And a giant earth monster.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know what I want?
> 
> A live action adaption of Batman Beyond set in the Nolanverse.



HOLY SHIT.


THAT WOULD BE AMAZING.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2011)

Stark said:


> ^Wasn't _Batman Beyond_ sort of science-fictiony?



But its in the future


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember they had the female version of Sai in that show, too, now that I think about it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> 
> THAT WOULD BE AMAZING.



Damn straight.

Sure, it's in the future with a lot of science fiction themes, but c'mon. You _know_ Blight would be the main antagonist, and that's not too implausible to pull off.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a

terrible idea.

Within what Nolan has created it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

How so?

I can think of how it could.

Maybe.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

Batman Beyond reveled in being wacky and sci fi, future setting or not.  Putting it in Nolan's verse would take that away.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> That's a
> 
> terrible idea.
> 
> Within what Nolan has created it just wouldn't work.





Parallax said:


> Batman Beyond reveled in being wacky and sci fi, future setting or not.  Putting it in Nolan's verse would take that away.



That's what I meant.

Nolan wants it to be down-to-Earth.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Not according to Nolan.



Three movies count as a franchise.

And he doesn't have the final say on whether there will be more in this series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2011)

Sadly indeed.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2011)

Batman Beyond was fucking boring.




masamune1 said:


> Three movies count as a franchise.
> 
> And he doesn't have the final say on whether there will be more in this series.




To do DKR proper it is AT LEAST 3 movies. Hence the idea.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2011)

Says the guy who likes the 60's Batman series.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> To do DKR proper it is AT LEAST 3 movies. Hence the idea.



Doubt it.

I think you overestimate its length. You'd have to squeeze in a bucketload of stuff not in the comic to get three movies out of it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2011)

Link removed

Time to add one more to the cast.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

It'll probably be a small role at best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully she gets nekkid.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Link removed
> 
> Time to add one more to the cast.


She looks so much like Michelle Pfieffer (spell check pl0x)


CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully she gets nekkid.


Oh you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

She's actually kinda ugly, but i'm always down for some titties.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

After THE DARK KNIGHT RISES, He Will Reboot!
Published on: Mar 29, 2011 12:04:21 PM CDT 

Beaks here...

We've been hearing rumors to this effect for a while, but now the L.A. Times' intrepid Ben Fritz has confirmed it: THE DARK KNIGHT RISES will be the final chapter in Christopher Nolan's Batman run. Once he's finished, the character will be rebooted (with Nolan's input), and, most likely, attached to a narrative that will lead to a JUSTICE LEAGUE movie in 2013.

Fritz got all of this from WB president Jeff Robinov, who also briefly discussed the development of FLASH and WONDER WOMAN movies (the latter being wholly separate from David E. Kelley's goofy-looking TV adaptation). It sounds like they're hoping to mimic the Marvel strategy, which has been all about assembling THE AVENGERS for a 2012 release (production on that film is already underway). Nothing shocking there.

More interesting to me is Devin Faraci's observation that Nolan's THE DARK KNIGHT RISES will be the first time we see a filmmaker's superhero run reach a definitive end. While I'm told there's some nervousness (if not outright displeasure) about this at WB, there's very little they can do: this is Nolan's show, and he's going to finish it on his terms.

Which means WB will be watching the box office returns for Sony's THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN very closely...

Source: 

Fuuuuuuuuuuuucking Bullshit man I don't want Franchise cross overs at this point in time damb you WB for wanting to copy MARVEL.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

I read about that on ScreenRant.

I mean, it's logical if they want Batman in on the Justice League film, but I really don't think that a Batman reboot will compare well to the Nolan Trilogy.

Especially within such a short time span.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll wait for the CBR/Newsarama article.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm thinking that and its just my opinion that Nolans Batman will be tweaked to fit into the larger DCU for The Justice League film then any future Batman film would introduce the more SCIFI characters in the 2nd Trilogy.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

Batman Series 1 complete as of 2012
Batman Series 2 Coming 2014
* Pre-Production next year (It would have to be) to be ready for filming in 2013 and release in late 2014


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'm thinking that and its just my opinion that Nolans Batman will be tweaked to fit into the larger DCU for The Justice League film then any future Batman film would introduce the more SCIFI characters in the 2nd Trilogy.



This. The quote from the LAtimes article said "reinvent" which doesn't necessarily mean reboot.

They could just as easily go in a different direction with Batman while still keeping Nolan's early years trilogy as a foundation.

And honestly, I'll be really pissed if the thing keeping them from doing that is Nolan.


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

No where does it say _"reboot"_ 

The key word is reinvent. For all we know that could simply mean taking Nolan's Batman and making him more "aware" in the sense of superhuman and supernatural activities which place - hence why the term _"Batman 4"_ was used, _in the original article_.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

So we could have a serious story for the 1st film of Year 2 Batman and on the TV their could be reports of strange unsolved cases and Hoax or real covering The Flash, Green Lantern and Superman


----------



## Adagio (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think a reboot would do that well. I'd rather have them continue the development that Batman already underwent. After all Bruce always did seem like the one who started first compared to Clark, so it wouldn't seem that weird. 

They could even introduce a small teaser part at the end of DKR where Bruce is watching/reading mysterious reports of weird cases occurring in Smallville ect. Then in Batman 4 they'd have to introduce Robin (Dick) I think. It could work well. 

The only thing I'm afraid of is that the JL movie would largely depend on how well the other heroes are developed, especially Aquaman


----------



## Kirath (Mar 30, 2011)

> Once he's finished, the character will be rebooted (with Nolan's input), and, most likely, attached to a narrative that will lead to a JUSTICE LEAGUE movie in 2013.



How is Batman suppossed to compete with the likes of Superman in a realistic setting? :-/


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

Kirath said:


> How is Batman suppossed to compete with the likes of Superman in a realistic setting? :-/



_The Man of Steel_ will be a very realistic film (setting), given the story being written by both Nolan and Goyer, and the point in that Snyder has gone on recorded to say that it'll be the most realistic film he's done.

Such a realistic tone could be achieved even in those circumstances, if it's wished to be of course ; Nolan once said that he wouldn't use the Penguin due to the fact it'd be difficult to mesh him in with his "universe", yet he included Bane in his roster for _The Dark Knight Rises_.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2011)

You don't need to throw away the stuff Nolan has done with the character (depending on how you take it Nolan's take is very SCI FI Batman). Batman works in multiple different kinds of stories.

The reason this works is that Batman is always the same character and takes everything as straight faced and you let things play off of that.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2011)

Bart said:


> Such a realistic tone could be achieved even in those circumstances, if it's wished to be of course ; Nolan once said that he wouldn't use the Penguin due to the fact it'd be difficult to mesh him in with his "universe", yet he included Bane in his roster for _The Dark Knight Rises_.



Compared to Dr. Crane from _Batman Begins_, I don't think it would be a stretch to make Bane realistic.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2011)

Well yeah but using that reasoning and the tech that has appeared in Nolan Bat films the only 2 villains who would be right out would be Clayface (the usual living clay version) and Man-Bat.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 30, 2011)

Kirath said:


> How is Batman suppossed to compete with the likes of Superman in a realistic setting? :-/



The same way he does in every other media, smarts over brawn.

Besides, Batman's always been the realistic guy of the bunch, nothing new there, he doesn't have any "super-power" that's what makes his charm.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2011)

Batman technically isn't any smarter than Superman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

Batman technically is smarter than Superman remember Superman is an extraterrestrial idiot
who relies more on brawn than brain which is why Batman runs rings around The Man of Steel.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2011)

That probably is the biggest misconception the general populace has of the character of Superman.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

Supes is not an idiot. Thats for sure.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Superman may not the smartest guy in the group but he's without a doubt not an idiot an quite intelligent


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Superman may not the smartest guy in the group but he's without a doubt not an idiot an quite intelligent



Yeah, I dont remember any instances, but im sure that he's outsmarted Luthor on a few occasion.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

The JLA would be nothing without Batman just like the world would be nothing without Superman. Superman is the chairman of the JLA while Bats is like the second-in-command when Supes ain't around.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats what Bruce lets Clark believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

We all know Batman is the one runnin' the shit.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

Exactly


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We all know Batman is the one runnin' the shit.



I love Batman as much as the next guy, but he doesn't run the justice league.



THAT is the guy who runs the justice league.

Of course, there's no shame in being the ultimate lancer. 


If you don't immediately get the context of those two panels, shame on you.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

This


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

I seem to remember in The Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes Back how Batman lured Superman into an area he knew well and good then proceeded to beat the crap out of Superman not once but twice!!!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

Shame on me


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

I think "The Lancer" is a powerful label to describe Batman's position in the Justice League


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Batman still runs the shit. He could take them all out easily and he doesn't have powers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

... What you have to understand is that this is the 1st Comic Book film Series to have Started, Middled and Ended with the same Director for each film. If you look at any comic Film from either Marvel or DC none of their properties that were splashed on theatre screen ever made it to being one that began,middled or ended. This is a 1st and will for the time being be the last time we see something like this happen where a Studio gave a director cartblanche authority as Nolan was allowed with his Batman Trilogy. No one hits a Million Dollars twice at the Casino so look for a looooong lul before someone like Nolan pops up again to tacle a Comic Film.

... The Batman that is being introduced in film IV is not Nolans Batman but a Batman non the less whose shaped to be one that co-exists in the same world as Superman, Green Lantern, The Flash and Wonder Woman and other DCU Characters. Wether or not the new Batman films enter the realm of Joel Shumackers Batman 3 and Batman and Robin well we're just gonna have to see what the future holds for the Batman Film series after The Dark Knight Rises in 2012.

-------------------

Batman Begins ....... Part 1 - Began
The Dark Knight ..... Part 2 - Middled
The Dark Knight Rises ..... Part 3 - Then Concluded

Superman 1....... Part 1 - Began
Superman 2....... Part 2 - Middled
........Then Nothing

X-Men 1...... Part 1 - Began
X-Men 2...... Part 2 - Middled
..........Then Nothing

Blade 1.... Part 1 - Began
Blade 2.... Part 2 - Middled
...........Then Nothing

Spiderman 1.....Part 1 - Began
Spiderman 2.....Part 2 - Middled
Spiderman 3.....Part 3 - Unresolved

Iron Man 1....... Part 1 - Began
Iron Man 2....... Part 2 - Middled

The Incredible Hulk 1 Part 1 -Reduxed to a new Began


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

You forgot Iron man


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

You got me on that one Vault


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I seem to remember in The Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes Back how Batman lured Superman into an area he knew well and good then proceeded to beat the crap out of Superman not once but twice!!!!



Dark Knight Returns has it's moments (the horrible characterization of Superman as an idiot stooge not being one of them), but Dark Knght Strikes Again was straight up bad.

Although I've always thought DKR was way overrated. I wish Miller would have just stopped writing Batman after Year One.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman still runs the shit. He could take them all out easily and he doesn't have powers.



Batman has the most powerful power of them all...jobbery


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved the Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes back solely on the grounds that you had Superman humbled 2 times by a mortal and one between the age of 50 and 70 no less.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I loved the Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes back solely on the grounds that you had Superman humbled 2 times by a mortal and one between the age of 50 and 70 no less.



If superman actually deserved humbling maybe i'd be on board with it, but when you have to completely fuck up the character just so that your protagonist can beat him up, it's a little sad. It's even sadder when you do it twice.

A lot of it read like shitty fanfiction.

Even though I'm not a fan of Miller's crazy batman, it did have some great moments in the beginning. It took a huge nosedive when it went from "Bruce Wayne, disgusted at the dystopian nightmare his city had become, is unable to quell the Batman within, and dons the cape and cowl once more" to "Batman beats up superman because he's a big dumb boy scout with too many powers hurr durr"

EDIT: I do have to say though that Superman is at least treated somewhat like a hero in TDKSA

However, that's invalidated by Batman saying he fired Dick Grayson for incompetence and cowardice and then kills him without a second though.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I love Batman as much as the next guy, but he doesn't run the justice league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Batman runs the Justice League. Superman is merely the front man, the brand name, the one the public thinks is the main man. _Batman_ is the one pulling the strings. It is he who makes the plans, scares the hell out of the help, plots a thousand and one ways to kill everybody on the team....Its even Batman who owns the goddamn Watchtower, and pays for everything they use. Not only does he _run_ the Justice League, if it comes to it he can even _evict_ the Justice League.  

Make no mistake- Batman is the man in charge. People who think otherwise are simply falling for his ruse....



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... What you have to understand is that this is the 1st Comic Book film Series to have Started, Middled and Ended with the same Director for each film. If you look at any comic Film from either Marvel or DC none of their properties that were splashed on theatre screen ever made it to being one that began,middled or ended. This is a 1st and will for the time being be the last time we see something like this happen where a Studio gave a director cartblanche authority as Nolan was allowed with his Batman Trilogy. No one hits a Million Dollars twice at the Casino so look for a looooong lul before someone like Nolan pops up again to tacle a Comic Film.
> 
> ... The Batman that is being introduced in film IV is not Nolans Batman but a Batman non the less whose shaped to be one that co-exists in the same world as Superman, Green Lantern, The Flash and Wonder Woman and other DCU Characters. Wether or not the new Batman films enter the realm of Joel Shumackers Batman 3 and Batman and Robin well we're just gonna have to see what the future holds for the Batman Film series after The Dark Knight Rises in 2012.



You forgot the part where WB's President said what happens with _Batman 4_ is up to Nolan and his missus.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dark Knight Returns has it's moments (the horrible characterization of Superman as an idiot stooge not being one of them), but Dark Knght Strikes Again was straight up bad.
> 
> Although I've always thought DKR was way overrated. I wish Miller would have just stopped writing Batman after Year One.



We need to have an extended talk about how wrong this is but its probably a good idea not to do it here.


----------



## jux (Mar 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Batman runs the Justice League. Superman is merely the front man, the brand name, the one the public thinks is the main man. _Batman_ is the one pulling the stings. It is he who makes the plans, scares the hell out of the help, plots a thousand and one ways to kill everybody on the team....Its even Batman who owns the goddamn Watchtower, and pays for everything they use. Not only does he _run_ the Justice League, if it comes to it he can even _evict_ the Justice League.



Batman owns the motherfucking joint. And yet people still only have eyes for Superman. /bias

DKR was good. Written/drawn in a flashy style. I liked it better than Dark Knight strikes back. The Superman characterization was hilariously crap though 


Nolan is actually a genius. The Dark Knight is legitimately the best superhero ever made (along with Watchmen), it really delved nicely into Batman's persona/shortcomings/problems, dealt with ongoing crime themes incredibly and portrayed the Joker to justice (aided by heath/as much as i love Nicholson, I was never a fan of his joker). I like the more realistic focus Nolan puts with his batman films, so I wonder how he's going to incorporate Bane into this one. 

Also catwoman <3


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

INTERESTING


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 31, 2011)

I love Nolan's Counter-Script Leak Operations he's released so much false information concerning the plot of The Dark Knight Rises that the only thing thats confirmed is The Cast

.... And You Thought The Jokers warped humor was Bad


----------



## Bart (Apr 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> INTERESTING



It was said recently that the script for _The Dark Knight Rises_ was so secret that when Nolan was showing it to the cast etc they went through over 2 doors, which were then locked, and the script being put under the necessary security measures etc.

I think it was Oldman who said that.

So I doubt that very much


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Batman runs the Justice League. Superman is merely the front man, the brand name, the one the public thinks is the main man. _Batman_ is the one pulling the stings. It is he who makes the plans, scares the hell out of the help, plots a thousand and one ways to kill everybody on the team....Its even Batman who owns the goddamn Watchtower, and pays for everything they use. Not only does he _run_ the Justice League, if it comes to it he can even _evict_ the Justice League.



I was thinking the same thing, didn't supe say if batman wanted he could take them all down?


----------



## Bart (Apr 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was thinking the same thing, didn't supe say if batman wanted he could take them all down?



Yeah, possibly.

Though Superman did give Batman some Kryponite I do believe :WOW


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 1, 2011)

Bart said:


> Though Superman did give Batman some Kryponite I do believe :WOW



Honestly if Luthor can dig some kryptonite up every 2-3 months out of nowhere I don't see how someone with just as much money and probably the closest IQ on the planet couldn't find some on his own as well 

Then again, the justice league was a joined effort, batman provided loads of cash and owns the watchtower, sure, but his paranoia and the very fact he doesn't trust anyone completely (keeping files on the best ways to kill every single one of your "friends" is kind of frowned upon) make it so Supes is the "leader".

See it like this, Bats is in charge of the technical, financial and tactical aspects while Supes is in charge of socializing, morale and diplomacy.

None of them could do the job on their own. 

Completely off-topic, but this reminds me of the Kirk vs Picard debate.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was thinking the same thing, didn't supe say if batman wanted he could take them all down?


I really don't buy that. maybe if Bats got some prep and he got the jump on them, one on one, he could take them.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats what he meant.

With prep, he could take them all.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2011)

imo batman is the best out of all the superheroes even if supperman had great powers. batman with prep time can beat anyone he is probably smarter then any of the heroes or villains.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lex Luthor is smarter than Batman. Much more arrogant, but smarter. Maybe a couple of other characters too. To say nothing of aliens like Brainiac.


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2011)

Aye, idea for how Catwoman should look in this new Batman film


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 3, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> See it like this, Bats is in charge of the technical, financial and tactical aspects while Supes is in charge of socializing, morale and diplomacy.
> 
> None of them could do the job on their own.



This is how I've always seen it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 5, 2011)

The 3rd and Final incarnation of Gotham City in Nolans Batman Trilogy is going to be films
In Pittsburgh, pennsylvania.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

booooooooooooo


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: debate on the last page about who leads the JLA.

I'm still pretty new to comics, and might be getting the wires crossed, but doesn't Black Canary lead the JLA?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Re: debate on the last page about who leads the JLA.
> 
> I'm still pretty new to comics, and might be getting the wires crossed, but doesn't Black Canary lead the JLA?


 How dare you, good sir?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Re: debate on the last page about who leads the JLA.
> 
> I'm still pretty new to comics, and might be getting the wires crossed, but doesn't Black Canary lead the JLA?





No, she doesn't. Don't think she ever did.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, she doesn't. Don't think she ever did.



She did for a short while I think. I believe Dick Grayson is currently leading the team though


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, she doesn't. Don't think she ever did.



Yeah she was. I forget exactly when but she did hold that position and she was deputy leader in Final Crisis with WW, Supes and Bats were taken off the board.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Canary was the chairwoman when the JLA reassembled post-Infinite Crisis.


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't read the JLA in ages, but have they been remotely exciting since Morrison handled them?


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2011)

^

Nope

Not.One.Single.bit


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2011)

man, i dont understand how DC can leave one of their MAJOR titles hanging like that. Get the best creative team and put them on that shit!


----------



## Skylark (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems that JGL is confirmed as Alberto Falcone for real now.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

Mark Waid's Tower of Babel is good times

and I'm sure there's been a run or two here or there worth reading.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 6, 2011)

Meh, Im in the middle of COIE.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2011)

mow said:


> man, i dont understand how DC can leave one of their MAJOR titles hanging like that. Get the best creative team and put them on that shit!



Hasn't there been word that Johns is gonna hop on that book? Given his style of storytelling that could be cool.


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2011)

If there'a an animated series of Christopher Nolan's The Dark Knight it should look like this:


----------



## Talon. (Apr 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> If there'a an animated series of Christopher Nolan's The Dark Knight it should look like this:



dude thats so sweet


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The 3rd and Final incarnation of Gotham City in Nolans Batman Trilogy is going to be films
> In Pittsburgh, pennsylvania.



So what are they going to make it look like Chicago...cuz they didn't bother to make it not in TDK.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

They probably figure it's big enough to look completely different in 3 movies. They'll just use different areas of Gotham.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2011)

This guy is supposedly supposed to play a young Ra's


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks decent enough, quite close to a young Liam Nelson, that's probably what got him the role.


----------



## Bart (Apr 9, 2011)

I wonder if Nolan would actually pull of a non-linear storyline to The Dark Knight Rises, like _The Godfather II_ or _Once Upon a Time In America_.

Or just a simple flashback sequence :WOW


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a very unexpected casting.

Perhaps Selina Kyle is a Red Herring and we are getting Talia. Or perhaps Bane was also trained by the League of Shadows.

Or perhaps all of the above.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Selina Kyle is confirmed. There is another main female role that may or may not be Talia.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not saying she is not in the movie I am saying that she is the bit part.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, anyway, I think that the young Ra's Al Ghul thing is looking like its another red herring. The Hollywood Reporter is the only one saying it (the rest are using them as a source) and no word from Warner or Nolan on the matter.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Hathaway and Hardy are the only new actors confirmed by WB.

We will know more in May when set photos start to surface.


----------



## Bart (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tom Hardy On The Set Of The Dark Knight Rises*



> _A blogger has posted a pic online which features a bulked up, shaven headed Tom Hardy on the set of TDKR. Check out what might be our first look at how Hardy will appear as Bane..._
> 
> 
> *Source:*



Ooooooh this should be good :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Also, JGL is confirmed to play a cops assistant
So happy trolls day for you


----------



## Bart (Apr 21, 2011)

And also Cotillard playing Miranda Tate ^

But I read somewhere that name of the character JGL is playing appeared in a comic with the Joker. Unsurprising if Miranda Tate turns out to be Talia al Ghul and JGL's character someone else :WOW


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 21, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Tom Hardy On The Set Of The Dark Knight Rises*
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh this should be good :WOW



Spoiler and link are both broken.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

they work for me


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess it's some kind of ip based access control then. I get a 403 on the link and nothing on the pic.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm actually surprised, pretty boy makes a convincing "normal form" Bane.

No way he can pull off the real thing without computer effects tho.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bart said:


> And also Cotillard playing Miranda Tate ^
> 
> But I read somewhere that name of the character JGL is playing appeared in a comic with the Joker. Unsurprising if Miranda Tate turns out to be Talia al Ghul and JGL's character someone else :WOW



A character named Johnny Blake once appeared in an early _Batman_ strip that happened to have the Joker as the villain. 

But unless Commisioner Gordon is inclined to hire 8 year old boys as cops, I'm going to guess that these are different characters.


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2011)

Hardy looks massive D:


----------



## Amuro (Apr 21, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm actually surprised, pretty boy makes a convincing "normal form" Bane.
> 
> No way he can pull off the real thing without computer effects tho.



you're making the assumption that there is going to be anything other than "normal" bane


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

^

I would hope that there would be more than normal Bane.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 21, 2011)

So, can someone rehost that picture so everyone can see it, not just the few people that the idiots at comicbookmovie.com deem worthy?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 21, 2011)

i honestly can't see it happening, will he take some kind of mind altering/performance enhancing drug? yeah probably but it won't change his physical appearance nearly as much as his later comic appearances do

honestly i'd rather they focused on smart Bane than HERPDERPVENOMINMAHVEINS retard Bane


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2011)

But Bane is both brain and brawn


----------



## Bender (Apr 21, 2011)

^

Of course I'm sure Bruce can testify to that inquiry as well.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Who is the guy next to him in that picture?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently that's the blogger that took the picture and what not.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought so.

When I first saw it, I had an idea it might be Hardy's double, that at some point he does take Venom and does get buffer and bigger (and since he wears a mask it would be harder to tell). Sort of like _Batman & Robin_ I guess, except that that guy is the right size to make it seem more plausible (and it might be that the Venom process that does that takes place over a number of days, weeks or months, rather than seconds). 

Just my meandering thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't wait for Leo and Ellen to get cameo roles in TDKR 

And maybe that Indian dude too, hah.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 28, 2011)

Bane without the brawn = no back breaking potential = no real threat.

Sure Nolan could probably find a way to make it worth watching, but if you're not gonna use Bane to his full potential, you're better off using another vilain.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Any significant developments yet?


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Bane without the brawn = no back breaking potential = no real threat.
> 
> Sure Nolan could probably find a way to make it worth watching, but if you're not gonna use Bane to his full potential, you're better off using another vilain.
> 
> I'm just sayin'



Nolan will probably make it so that Bane beats him to the point that Bruce is a bloody mess rendering him inactive for a long while. Then after some days of recovering we see Bruce takes major levels in badass; thus the reason for the movie title The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2011)

Bender said:


> Nolan will probably make it so that Bane beats him to the point that Bruce is a bloody mess rendering him inactive for a long while. Then after some days of recovering we see Bruce takes major levels in badass; thus the reason for the movie title The Dark Knight Rises.



Ah, yes. Intelligent inquiry, sir.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 28, 2011)

Meh, I don't se it happening, regular bane shouldn't be able to beat the crap out of bruce, altho I don't remmeber if the bruce from Nolan is as deadly as the real deal yet. 

It would still feel cheap regardless imo.


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2011)

Why shouldn't it happen? He's just lost the love of his life. Lost the man he thought would bring the light to Gotham. Hunted by the very people he wants to protect while trying to continue battle crime. that takes both physical and psychological toll on you, and we all know this batman is still in his first few years, so he's bound to feel the impact of all of it. And Bane being set up on capitalizing on that is very logical


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2011)

> Sure Nolan could probably find a way to make it worth watching, but if you're not gonna use Bane to his full potential, you're better off using another vilain.


so having Bane as a steroid junkie so he can break Batman's back is using him to his full potential?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so having Bane as a steroid junkie so he can break Batman's back is using him to his full potential?



Agreed. IIRC, Bane is more organized and financially concious in stories like No Man's Land (the Greg Rucka novel) so maybe Nolan will draw some character traits from that for Bane as well.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2011)

Whats up with people thinking Bane is just a mindless piece of muscle


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2011)

Isn't bane supposed to possess a similar intellect to batman?


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah he does but people always seem to ignore that.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whats up with people thinking Bane is just a mindless piece of muscle



Because too many people are going to the opposite extreme, that you can have Bane with his brains and his brawn isn't that important.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2011)

But both seems like the way forward. The first Batman you could say his physical self was tested more, training, mental fortitude from Crane's toxin, getting burnt etc. TDK seemed to challenge his brain more since he had to forget everything he knew about a criminal's mind while facing Joker. Doing forensics, building the bat sonar etc 

TDR why cant he be challenged on all fronts?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2011)

They are. Thats the point. Bane is supposed to be about brains and brawn.

But a lot of people excited about this movie are stressing the brain, mostly because so many of his other appearances have him as dumb (well, average), drug addicted muscle.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whats up with people thinking Bane is just a mindless piece of muscle



It's what makes bane unique when compared to all the other "smart" batman vilains.

Let's face it, without his size and physical strenght he's just a boring smarter-than-usual thug. Nowhere near penguin or joker level.

Venom'd Bane is a threat to the bat, that's for sure, but even then, venom'd Bane was beaten repeatedly by bats and ultimately defeated by azrael.

Hence why a regular form Bane just doesn't cut it for the big screen imo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't wait for mini-Bane to impress me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Whats up with people thinking Bane is just a mindless piece of muscle



Either people who are only able to recall Batman & Robin movie Bane's repulsive performance or judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

Found this


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2011)

Is that real or fan made?

Looks sick either way.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 30, 2011)

fanmade the heads from a shitty horror film thats name escapes me


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2011)

I figured as much, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

i dunno i found it, and if that looks fanmade someone did a great job is all i can say, if not im good too


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> fanmade the heads from a shitty horror film thats name escapes me



That isn't from that horror movie about Rey Mysterio Sr. murdering a porn cast is it?


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Found this



I love it.

I really hope they reference Two-Face. last time i checked, Nolan has been very specific to say that *Harvey Dent* is dead, not two-face.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2011)

No one's posted the new information about Bane?


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2011)

Bart said:


> No one's posted the new information about Bane?



Nope, never even knew there was any :derp


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2011)

Bart said:


> No one's posted the new information about Bane?





Well, don't rush to post it _yourself_ or anything.

Basicaly, the green pit in India was a well, not a Lazurus Pit (though the well might be filled with Venom, and the scene features a sall boy in rags crawling out of it. It might be Bane. The other *rumour* is that Bane will be trained by Ra's Al Ghul.

Here are the sources. The 2nd has some pics.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Nope, never even knew there was any :derp



Ah lol 

Pretty much what Masamune1 posted.



masamune1 said:


> Well, don't rush to post it _yourself_ or anything.
> 
> Basicaly, the green pit in India was a well, not a Lazurus Pit (though the well might be filled with Venom, and the scene features a sall boy in rags crawling out of it. It might be Bane. The other *rumour* is that Bane will be trained by Ra's Al Ghul.



It's very possible that it's the Lazarus Pit; and I think we should take the term "well" with a pinch of salt given that it was observed by someone uninvolved in the production. However, it's an obvious possibility, as you know, that there may not be any supernatural attachments towards it whatsoever.

But then again, maybe there could be.

Bane having been trained by Ra's Al Ghul does make sense, especially given what Nolan suggested in TDKR coming back to the beginning, and we know that Ra's did have at least one other student.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

It would be the one thing people wouldn't expect from Nolan although after the Prestige and the David Bowie machine I can see him handwaving  A LOT (kinda like the Water Machine and Cell Phone Sonar)


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2011)

Good point ^


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2011)

Bart said:


> It's very possible that it's the Lazarus Pit; and I think we should take the term "well" with a pinch of salt given that it was observed by someone uninvolved in the production. However, it's an obvious possibility, as you know, that there may not be any supernatural attachments towards it whatsoever.
> 
> But then again, maybe there could be.
> 
> Bane having been trained by Ra's Al Ghul does make sense, especially given what Nolan suggested in TDKR coming back to the beginning, *and we know that Ra's did have at least one other student*.



He did mention that, didnt he? 
However, what if that student wasnt Bane? could it have been Selina Kyle? I mean, if Ra's did survive the train accident in the first film, he couldve repurposed his "other student" as a tool of his revenge. Who better than Catwoman? After all, she does have some ninja skills, even for a cat burglar.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2011)

Talon. said:


> He did mention that, didnt he?
> However, what if that student wasnt Bane? could it have been Selina Kyle? I mean, if Ra's did survive the train accident in the first film, he couldve repurposed his "other student" as a tool of his revenge. Who better than Catwoman? After all, she does have some ninja skills, even for a cat burglar.



The first sentance suggests he had at least another student:

*Ra's al Ghul:* _You were my greatest student. It should be you standing by my side, saving the world. _

The reason I don't think it's Selina is because of Anne Hathaway's age, albeit not a great deal apart from Hardy's, and the general affiliation of Catwoman in the comics; her being a part of the League of Shadows would be a bit ... well it wouldn't suit.

I'm not saying Nolan won't do such a thing, but it's more likely with Bane than it is with Selina, especially as Bane's role in the League of Assassins (Shadows) in the comics with Ra's.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2011)

He had a whole academy of students of course he had more than one.....


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2011)

yeah but those don't count


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I hope we get to see Bane's weiner. pek


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope we get to see Bane's weiner. pek



Wait what?
Anywho, I have just as high hopes as everyone else for this movie, and with Noland in the lead you know it won't be BAD. I just don't see how they can top TDK since Joker is the best villain in the Batman universe!


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> He had a whole academy of students of course he had more than one.....



Well yeah lol; my point being that Bruce wasn't his only student, even though I didn't include those others, but still did Ra's even train all of them? Also given the title Bruce suggestively spent training to such a degree with Ra's.




Parallax said:


> yeah but those don't count



Lol 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope we get to see Bane's weiner. pek



 



Ziko said:


> Wait what?
> Anywho, I have just as high hopes as everyone else for this movie, and with Noland in the lead you know it won't be BAD. I just don't see how they can top TDK since Joker is the best villain in the Batman universe!



It's most possible, especially if you've seen Hardy's acting skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Wait what?
> Anywho, I have just as high hopes as everyone else for this movie, and with Noland in the lead you know it won't be BAD. I just don't see how they can top TDK since Joker is the best villain in the Batman universe!



Have you ever seen Bronson? The same guy that plays Bane plays Bronson. We see his dick a ton in that movie.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 12, 2011)

Meh, beating TDK is going to be hard, not to say impossible, not because of the movie itself but because of the movie scene at the time it arrived, it made a big impact on the market and changed it to an extent.

I'm not worried about it being good, Nolan would have to try hard to fail at this point, but I doubt it's gonna be as big as TDK was.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2011)

The reason it made such a big market impact was cause Heath Ledger bit the big one before the film came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Meh, beating TDK is going to be hard, not to say impossible, not because of the movie itself but because of the movie scene at the time it arrived, it made a big impact on the market and changed it to an extent.
> 
> I'm not worried about it being good, Nolan would have to try hard to fail at this point, but I doubt it's gonna be as big as TDK was.


Well...


Parallax said:


> The reason it made such a big market impact was cause Heath Ledger bit the big one before the film came out.



Given that, I didn't think the movie was as good as some people touted it to be. It was a good movie, but it isn't some untouchable paragon of Hollywood. Easily trumped.


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Given that, I didn't think the movie was as good as some people touted it to be. It was a good movie, but it isn't some untouchable paragon of Hollywood. Easily trumped.



it got pwned by TROPIC THUNDER while TDK was in its 8th week at #1 (i may be wrong) I was shocked. I mean, cmon, BEN STILLER?


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2011)

Apparently the budget for _The Dark Knight Rises_ is going to be $250 million


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> Apparently the budget for _The Dark Knight Rises_ is going to be $250 million



Wonder how much of that goes to just dealing with Imax cameras.


----------



## Nightblade (May 14, 2011)

I take it that's much larger than the budget for TDK?


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I take it that's much larger than the budget for TDK?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2011)

As long as we get a good film.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

Who are the villians in this one, if any one knows?


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Who are the villians in this one, if any one knows?



......

Seriously?

It's Bane. Its pretty public knowledge by now.

Catwoman is in it too, though she's not really a villain. There are rumours that Talia and a young Ra's Al Ghul will show up as well, but right now they arte just rumours.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> ......
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



Honestly, I am a uni student outside my little bubble i know nothing, my bubble is also tiny. 

Oh amazing Psycho bane, Batman is gonna get F'd in a fight. 

Oh nice, I was hoping Riddler.


----------



## Tion (May 16, 2011)

It's going to be hard to top the hype surrounding TDK.

I really like the choice of Bane and Catwoman. I'm assuming she's going to play Batman's Femme Fatale. Depending on which characterization Nolan does with Bane, I'm hoping he'll match Batman with both brawn and brains. 

I really wanted Penguin in this one. Damn


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> ......
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...




No need to be smug. And do you really think that is public knowledge? Most people do not even know who Bane is.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2011)

The internet is a vast source, it don't take long to figure out this info. Masa was right to respond how he did.


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2011)

No he wasn't right to respond like he did to a simple question. Not everyone cares enough about the movie to go out and look for the info.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope we get to see Bane's weiner. pek



this explains so much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Talon. said:


> it got pwned by TROPIC THUNDER while TDK was in its 8th week at #1 (i may be wrong) I was shocked. I mean, cmon, BEN STILLER?


Yeah, and that movie was pretty awful. Speaks volumes about the general public.


Banhammer said:


> this explains so much


I mean just as nostalgia. Not _like that_.


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> *Honestly, I am a uni student* outside my little bubble i know nothing, my bubble is also tiny.



So am I.



Violent By Design said:


> No need to be smug. And do you really think that is public knowledge? Most people do not even know who Bane is.



It is public knowledge. It's on the internet, and sometimes television.

There is a need to be smug. I'm usually very modest; I reserve the right to be a teensy bit arrogant from time to time.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> So am I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then no offensive to you, but then perhaps I am tad more social than you, considering I mainly use my internet for researching funnelling and abit other stuff.


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Well then no offensive to you, but then perhaps I am tad more social than you, considering I mainly use my internet for researching funnelling and abit other stuff.



If you have anything resembling a shadow of a life, you are a bazillion times more social than me.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It is public knowledge. It's on the internet, and sometimes television.




When are they making the Captain Semantic movie ?


----------



## The World (May 16, 2011)

> The original Batman (well, the original if you don't know Adam West? or Lewis Wilson or Robert Lowery for that matter), Michael Keaton, got an American Cinematheque career retrospective this weekend. And a few nuggets of bat-interest emerged as a result...
> 
> While talking to Hero Complex, the actor discussed a scene that was shot but did not make it into the final cut of his and director Tim Burton's 1989 blockbuster.
> 
> ...



That trance scene might have been pretty cool. Darker 3rd movie would have been awesome but looks like Keaton dodged a bullet skipping Forever and bat nipples.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Possible spoiler got out yesterday. It's a major one, but it still could be a fake mislead from the crew.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruce Wayne is in the Gotham City PD prison.






And it seems that Catwoman will have long brunette hair.



Plus, the official website is now up. But its just a black screen with some weird chanting going on.

thedarkknightrises.warnerbros.com


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Been to it.

Weird. Wonder if anyone can translate it.

Anyway, apparently they will be shooting in LA, New York, London and Scotland (YAY!). They seem to have finished shooting in India, so whatever scenes they filmed there won't be on the movie for very long.

Also, I had a premonition about this thread and a few minutes later, Chee posts something. I'm a psychic, I tell you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

I still don't think anna fits the part as catwoman


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Been to it.
> 
> Weird. Wonder if anyone can translate it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think they are wrapping up in England either today or tomorrow.

I didn't hear anything about Scotland though? Source for that?


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2011)

Chee said:


> Plus, the official website is now up. But its just a black screen with some weird chanting going on.
> 
> thedarkknightrises.warnerbros.com



A technical glitch or the sound of the _League of Shadows_ thinking I :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Chee said:


> Yeah, I think they are wrapping up in England either today or tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't hear anything about Scotland though? Source for that?


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Someone on SHH figured it out.

He got a spectrum of the audio:



#thefirerises

Which leads to this: 

Which is registered to the same people that registered the official website.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Which Internet Explorer won't let me get up.

I think there was another message in there. The chanting changed a bit towards the end.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Which Internet Explorer won't let me get up.
> 
> I think there was another message in there. The chanting changed a bit towards the end.



At the end of the spectrum, it changes a bit but there's not another message.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Well, regardless, I can't get that website up, and the whole thing seems just plain confusing.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Aaaaand twitter: 

Website won't show up for me either. Probably will do something in a few days like the official site.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Whoa, this is happening quickly.

An image is popping up: This cup is a beautiful idea and everyone should get one

I think it has to do with twitter icons, either people following them or sending tweets with #thefirerises


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Hello ladies and gentlemen.

What I have here is the first fucking picture of fucking Bane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Looks weird.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

in before people start hating on that photo


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> in before people start hating on that photo



Too slow. CMX beat you to it.

Why is it showing up as a black box now? :\


----------



## mow (May 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> in before people start hating on that photo



like they hated on the thor costume designs being campy? People just cant be please 

looks fucking terrifying (IE, i bet it's scary as all hell when he rages, not that it's bad)

lol @ people who said he cant bulk up


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2011)

Wonder if some people still think he's too short.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

He's too short.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

right on time

I knew Masamune would deliver :]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

i didn't get to see bane


----------



## typhoon72 (May 20, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i didn't get to see bane


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2011)

Da fuck?

Looks like Mortal Kombat 2011 Reptile :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

For real.

Oh well, I'll wait to see how it turns out. He still seems pretty small. And pretty short. Good actor though, I'm sure he'll pull it off.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

I will keep my reservations to myself...for now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> For real.
> 
> Oh well, I'll wait to see how it turns out. He still seems pretty small. And pretty short. Good actor though, I'm sure he'll pull it off.



hmm yeah, bane suppose to be one intimidating fellow, atleast 6'5.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)

THE FIRE RISES


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2011)

Here's a larger version of what typhoon72 posted:



P.S. The whole thing about Bane actually being impervious to pain and being found under such suggestive circumstances by Ra's seems to make sense to an extent ... So much confusion! :WOW


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

Haven't read the op. I'm just curious, did they drop the Joker?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Haven't read the op. I'm just curious, did they drop the Joker?



no, zombie ledger is playing him.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

Drop the Joker


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for this image.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Haven't read the op. I'm just curious, did they drop the Joker?



No Batman caught him at the end of _The Dark Knight_ 

To answer it I'd say yes, as this story seems to have far more connections to that of Batman Begins, which has been said by the likes of Oldman, and Nolan said he felt uncomfortable about speaking of Ledger.

I'm still wondering if there'll be a reference to the Joker in _The Dark Knight Rises_ given what he did in _The Dark Knight_, which pretty much changed Gotham to a point which would seem rather silly to not include.


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

Well I didn't mean did they kill The Joker, I meant are they going to include The Joker in the third movie. 

Thanks for the information Bart.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2011)

I know, the first sentence was a joke 

No problem at all.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> hmm yeah, bane suppose to be one intimidating fellow, atleast 6'5.



Movie magic.

Anyways, he's only about 5 inches away from 6'5". Throw a box under his feet or something.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

He's about 5'9, maybe 5'10. Thats 6 or 7 inches.

If they needed to use movie magic they should have hired a different actor, or given Hardy a different role. They probably just aren't caring much about the height.

*EDIT-* And Bane is 6'8.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, they probably don't give a crap because Tom Hardy is the Nolan's best candidate for the role and height shouldn't matter when its just a few inches off.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Its not that he's the best candidate for Bane. Its that they've rewritten Bane in a way that Hardy is the best candidate for. It's one reason that I still think the _Prey_ story is up in the air.

This Bane will be different from the comics, and height means in a semi-crucial way because it makes him a different type of enemy. It doesn't mean he's going to be _bad_, but it does mean he's not quite going to be Bane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

They shoulda got Vin Diesel.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

I see CMX didn't waste time dragging Diesel into a Batman Film discussion.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

Can't wait for The Dark Knight Rises Teaser with Bane Speaking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I see CMX didn't waste time dragging Diesel into a Batman Film discussion.



Vine Diesel is one of the greatest actors of our time. He really should be in every movie possible.


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2011)

Lol Vin Diesal.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They shoulda got Vin Diesel.



EW. GOD. WHY. NOOOOO.


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2011)

^he's joking lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Joking? 

Did you ever watch that movie _Knockaround Guys_? He was fucking brilliant in that. Oscar robbery.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2011)

He also played the voice of the Iron Giant. 

SUPPPPPAAAAAAMAAAAAAAN!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UkZOZIO63I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

He could own Bane.

Imagine him punking Batman like this:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

yeah, if batman feared anyone, joker and bane would be on the top of the list. the guy is the only man that came close to breaking him  both physically and psychologically . i'm not going to criticize yet, but i want him to be a destructive force. frankly i want to see batman get his ass kicked . isn't bale over 6ft?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Vine Diesel is one of the greatest actors of our time. He really should be in every movie possible.



you best be trolling boy.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)

If Bane doesn't have a cartoonish luchador voice, I am killing each and every single one of you.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

Well then I hope he doesn't


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2011)

Trailer won't be due for awhile, I reckon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2011)

Bart said:


> Here's a larger version of what typhoon72 posted:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The whole thing about Bane actually being impervious to pain and being found under such suggestive circumstances by Ra's seems to make sense to an extent ... So much confusion! :WOW



Wow. 

Thanks for the pic.

Hardy sure seems to be doing it well, Bronson style.


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2011)

Bart said:


> Here's a larger version of what typhoon72 posted:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The whole thing about Bane actually being impervious to pain and being found under such suggestive circumstances by Ra's seems to make sense to an extent ... So much confusion! :WOW



holy fuck it looks like he has a skeletons hand on his mouth 

let the hype train begin :WOW


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow.
> 
> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Hardy sure seems to be doing it well, Bronson style.



Yeah 

Bronson was a brilliant film by the way :WOW



Amuro said:


> holy fuck it looks like he has a skeletons hand on his mouth
> 
> let the hype train begin :WOW



Indeed :3

Seriously those pictures could support what was said of Bane having a congenital insensitivity to pain; clearly you can see those scars as well.


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Trailer won't be due for awhile, I reckon.



I'm guessing the teaser is coming out with Harry Potter.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2011)

.....

Filming has only just begun.

I seriously doubt we'll be getting a trailer, or a teaser, or anything like that for a while. I doubt we'll see anything of the sort all summer.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2011)

hey you never know they may cobble something together.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2011)

December time for a trailer i feel


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2011)

TDK viral marketing started 8 months before they released a teaser so to expect something in _July_ with Harry Potter is to be perfectly honest laughable especially since they just started shooting like two weeks ago

won't see anything till December at earliest probably shown with Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2011)

Amuro said:


> TDK viral marketing started 8 months before they released a teaser so to expect something in _July_ with Harry Potter is to be perfectly honest laughable especially since they just started shooting like two weeks ago
> 
> won't see anything till December at earliest probably shown with Sherlock Holmes



Probably.

My best guess is sometime within an August-November timeframe.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 3, 2011)

*Two New 'Dark Knight Rises' Viral Videos*



> Check out two new Dark Knight Rises teaser videos released to YouTube under "The Fire Rises" username -- the same account that debuted the photo of villain Bane on Twitter a few weeks back.
> 
> The first video, which has been viewed more than 134,000 times since hitting the Web on May 30, features Anthony Michael Hall -- and also flashes to "The Fire Rises" Facebook URL, which is owned by Warner Bros. Entertainment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting                                  !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

How viral.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought joker killed that reporter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

You can't kill Johnny Smith.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 3, 2011)

> Anticipation for The Dark Knight Rises reached a whole new level this month as the final film in Christopher Nolan?s Batman trilogy officially entered production. As usual, we have more questions than answers when it comes to the plot of the film ? but recent set pics, unexpected casting announcements, and vague assertions from some of the film?s stars have helped paint a clearer picture of what fans can expect.
> 
> There?s still a sense that we only know as much as the filmmakers want us to (which is to say very little), but that certainly hasn?t stopped us from engaging in impassioned bouts of speculation and debate. Consider the following developments more fuel for that fire?
> 
> ...







> Christopher Nolan's longtime casting director John Papsidera must have seen "Apollo 13" recently, as veteran character actors Brett Cullen and Chris Ellis are set to round out the ensemble of "The Dark Knight Rises," Variety's Jeff Sneider exclusively reports.  Cullen will play a judge, while Ellis will play a priest. Duo joins Matthew Modine, Tom Conti, Joey King, Daniel Sunjata, Diego Klattenhoff and Burn Gorman as newcomers to the superhero franchise -- all first reported on SHOWBLITZ. Cullen is best known for his recurring role as an Other on ABC's "Lost"; Ellis appeared in Steven Spielberg's "Catch Me If You Can," Tim Burton's "Planet of the Apes" and Michael Bay's "Transformers."







> Exclusive: Joker will appear in "The Dark Knight Rises" after all -- just not the one you think.
> 
> Christopher Nolan's tentpole pic has added "Full Metal Jacket" thesp Matthew Modine, who played Pvt. Joker in Stanley Kubrick's 1987 Vietnam War pic. He'll be playing a character named "Nixon" in the superhero sequel, though further details weren't available.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can't kill Johnny Smith.



Damn right, I miss that show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, but towards the later episodes before it got cancelled the quality was horrendous. I actually stopped watching it prior to its cancellation.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeez well this is shaping up to be quite the epic. Between this and Avengers, next summer year seems to be better than the current one.


----------



## Rod (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Those viral things are pretty lame.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I've never liked those stupid viral things ever.


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2011)

The only virals I liked were the Joker imaged based ones.

I wonder if Bane or Catwoman'll have theirs? :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the Cloverfield ones kind of worked. Kind of.


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2011)

Cloverfield had virals?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

Viral is incredibly stupid, but it has revealed a few things. There will be a breakout at Arkham, likely Bane's doing. 

And that huge explosion, it kind of looks like it might be the Wayne tower.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rather just wait for the movie if they're releasing scant possible storylines like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Bart said:


> Cloverfield had virals?



Totally.

They had the shaky cam thing with some loud thuds then a date. Shit like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Bart said:


> Cloverfield had virals?



Cloverfield had a shit load of virals.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Totally.
> 
> They had the shaky cam thing with some loud thuds then a date. Shit like that.



You can't drink just six.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2011)

Things are shaping up in a good way. Waiting to see more developments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> You can't drink just six.



What the fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

????


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

That warrants an explanation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Is that his new suit?


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

> The Licensing International Expo has launched in Las Vegas and, while the exhibit hall floor doesn't open until tomorrow morning, a few early promotional images have snuck out in the pages of the latest issue of License Global magazine.
> 
> As you can see below, newly showcased art includes The Dark Knight Rises, The Amazing Spider-Man, Men in Black III, Arthur Christmas, The Pirates! Band of Misfits, Hotel Transylvania (also referred to in the magazine as Hotel T), Hugo Cabret, Footloose, Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol, Star Trek 2 and G.I. Joe 2.
> 
> Check out all the images below and check back for more updates soon!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

Not related to the thread, but they're seriously making a Footlooose remake...


----------



## Talon. (Jun 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not related to the thread, but they're seriously making a Footlooose remake...



Yeah, and without Kevin Bacon 

new Batsuit looks sick as hell tho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

I like it but it looks very... light. Is that just me?

EDIT: referring to color.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Something about that suit really sits with me well. It doesn't look as bulky as the past ones, but it still looks updated and modern.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

I like everything but it still comes off as kind of more gray than black.

//inb4 THE ORIGINAL SUIT


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to bring that up, but I prefer his suits pitch-black, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe its grey for people to see the new design of it for promotional reasons?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Could be. I'm not trying to nitpick, I do like it a lot.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard something about DC  planning to modernize their heroes. Batman must have been one of the first ones .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I heard something about DC  planning to modernize their heroes. Batman must have been one of the first ones .



That's in terms of comics not movies, I get the feeling they're just trying to streamline the costume some, and make it more Maneuverable, like the comics are.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Batman kicks someone's nutsack in like in the Arkham City trailer. dat ballkick.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 15, 2011)

New suit looks nice, they basically kept the armored style for realism but made it grey to match the comicbook batman's colors.

Anything's better than this anyway


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _They won't top this suit_ 




Minus the nipples.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

Chicks dig the car.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

This is why Superman works alone.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Scariest thing about that suit isn't Batman's nipples, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

Stunna that suit is awful man  Each to his own i guess


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

EDIT: Holy shit, look how similar batman's thigh designs are?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

not it isn't! It's all black with the single golden motif on his chest that says "If you can see this bat, you're already dead."

The only things wrong with it are the Bat-nipples, no joke.

EDIT: Hey, that's the Batman and Robin suit. Two different designs, bro.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

right you are. Right you are indeed


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

> Christopher Nolan is bringing his Batman trilogy full circle, as "Batman Begins" star Liam Neeson has joined the cast of Warner Bros. and Legendary Pictures' sequel "The Dark Knight Rises."
> 
> Warner Bros. had no comment on the casting, but sources tell Variety that Neeson will be reprising the villainous role of Ra's al Ghul and has already filmed a scene in London.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes! Ra's is awesome!


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG!

*The Dark Knight Rises Teaser*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXFsQRW5VKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol the teaser is already out?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

The cops.

I'm calling them.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

What movie was the teaser in? Sauce please.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks fake.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 17, 2011)

Its just text?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its a teaser. ^


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

No sauce? Disregarded.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2011)

going with the user above .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2011)

That was a waste of my time.  How dare you


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

meh. ive seen better.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _They won't top this suit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael Keaton, 'nuf said. They don't 'em like that anymore.


----------



## ovanz (Jun 18, 2011)

Bad trailer lol.

And I will like it if for once batman actually look like in the comics, not using some weird armor or techno suit, you know like they do it with batman in the animated series. A huge cape/cowl and some shadow in the dark. inb4re neg.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

It's only a teaser 

But yeah, even in the first teaser trailer for _The Dark Knight_ there was dialogue with Bruce, Alfred and Joker; but then again this is a pretty early released trailer mind you.

P.S. I think it's being shown with _Green Lantern_ :WOW


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2011)

edit: That trailer is confirmed to being a fake by the way


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

damage control for the green lantern, probably.

And lol scheduling for the same time as the avengers, I hadn't realized. Bitch move DC.


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2011)

As well as _The Man of Steel_, in terms of 2012 ^


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Meh. I can't hate on superman


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean I can, but you know, Superman Returns was punishment enough


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah it definitely was, but Man of Steel'll be far far better :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Who do you side with, Katie or Soren?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 27, 2011)

1) That Animated series actually did an episode examining this question. An anti-Batman prosecutor was forced to defend him against the inmates of Arkham, with Joker as a Judge, Two-Face the prosecutor, and the others nutjobs the Jury and whathaveyou, accusing Bats of creating them. She got them to admit that even if Batman wasn't there, they would still run riot.

2) As mentioned, he has lots of charities, and the movies don't do them justice.

3) I was under the impression that he bought the Bat helmets and ears with his own money, not via Wayne Enterprises. If I recall he used a dummy corporation, and it was delivered to his house.

4) He did not murder Harvey Dent. He tackled him when he was about to blow a small boys brains out, and Harvey fell to his death in the scuffle. That is not murder.

5) She doesn't know what a sociopath is.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2011)

I side with Cracked being fucking hilarious.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracked videos never do the job for me. The articles are always good though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

After Hours is golden. It needs to go weekly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2011)

After Hours is the best of the videos, but videos are way behind the articles, some of them are flawless.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracked is good on all fronts IMO.

Im just gonna sit here and be an impatient son of a bitch until the fall.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 27, 2011)

2012 is shaping up to be good not many contenders to Christoper Nolans Throne though.. well aside from the Samurai X film coming out in Japan next year... Not much to see in theaters


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Cracked videos never work for me. Though maybe it's just because of how much I hated their Back to the Future vid.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

You hated it? I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hopefully this will be better than Dark Knight. I think Dark Knight was a well developed movie for those not to interested in Batman as a character but as a fan of Batman I hated Dark Knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Nah, it won't be better. Unless either Christian Bale or Tom Hardy dies after filming.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2011)

No one cares about Christian Bale enough though. It's not like he's Robert Downey Jr. is to Iron Man.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

When I think of how he appears in the comics, Bale _is_ Bruce Wayne. However, I prefer Keaton's incarnation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2011)

the voice he does is bullshit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

His voice... eh, mixed feelings. Sometimes it works... sometimes it sounds awful. Which isn't acceptable when you've got other incarnations who are capable of sounding consistently... Batmanish.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its silly but it works for me. Because what else is he supposed to do to disguise his voice, add a spanish accent and talk like Speedy Gonzales?

So from Batmans POV I can understand it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

That's basically my opinion on the matter, but I hope in _Rises_ they introduce some kind of voice disguise device implemented into his mask. Then again, Bale's voice is sort of a staple of the Nolan series.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh, his voice is alright if you ask me. 

He needs a voice that separates him from Bruce Wayne. If he used a voice with a deeper growl like Kevin Conroy from BTAS it'll be pretty easy to identify him as Batman in the movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 5, 2011)

Some Chloraseptic will help next time Batman's got a sore throat...


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 5, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with his Bat voice.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2011)

LMMFAO.  I've enjoyed Nolan's Batman films.  I think the third one will be great.  But the voice sucks.  It isn't menacing.  Batman sounds like he is out of breath.  He sounds like he needs a throat lozenge.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2011)

lol his voice is fun to make fun of, but i don't mind it.


can't he just make his voice deeper without growling at people?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't it supposed to make him sound intimidating?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally I thought the batman begins growl was fine, it only got really bad during TDK.

Also, to criminals? Fine. But the scenes where he's talking to Gordon and Dent sounds kind of silly.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2011)

Talking to lucious with that voice was kinda weird but then again he was in character.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 5, 2011)

the voice is to put fear into others, probably be weird if he used a normal tone while wearing that suit.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2011)

No more Secret Six?

Adam West might have a cameo. Might.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 9, 2011)

*Hollywood Comes to CMU*



> Carnegie Mellon will once again play host to Hollywood, when several scenes for a major motion picture by Warner Bros., currently using the working title ?Magnus Rex,? are filmed outside of the Software Engineering Institute (SEI) in late July, and inside and outside of the Mellon Institute in early August. Carnegie Mellon is working closely with the production company to ensure that the university and its students, faculty and staff will benefit from the movie-making experience with minimal disruption to normal operations.
> 
> Here's the skinny on the filming dates, the scenes and parking and traffic restrictions.
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 9, 2011)

I have noticed that in Nolan's _Batman_ franchise, Batman's ears on his helm are not quite as large as those on Batman's helm in the previous series, the Burton/Schumacher series. Why was that change made? Were the larger ears too comical in appearance?


----------



## Rod (Jul 10, 2011)

Finally the countdown has begun:



5 days and counting. ;D


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 11, 2011)

Teaser poster..!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotham City is falling apart? I do believe this is what they call foreshadowing...

By the way, why hasn't the thread title been changed to 'The Dark Knight Rises' yet?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 12, 2011)

Will the trailer come online as soon as it debuts with the Harry Potter film? I can't friggin wait


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it'll be all over the place come friday morning


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

The Chaos , Anarchy and Destruction that The Joker unleashed in The Dark Knight is going to pale in comparison to the perverbial Bomb in The Market Place that Bane is going to cause our Caped-Crusader in his "final story".


----------



## bachaa (Jul 12, 2011)

sick new poster for batman movie


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 12, 2011)

pretty creative. 

damn, can't wait for the trailer!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone see the Superman logo on the left?


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh shit there is a superman logo there


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

On the falling debris? I strongly think that's a coincidence.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2011)

I also wanna say that above it looks like a face. But it's probably just a coincidence too.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> On the falling debris? I strongly think that's a coincidence.



Nolan's working on both and you think it being there is a coincidence?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I do. Nolan's Batman films lie heavily in realism; as far as Batman films go. Superman, on the other hand, is about an alien from another world who is capable of flying faster than the speed of light and punching planets. It may be a nod to the Superman movie, but as far as hinting to a cameo, I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

he's not gonna be in the movie

What I mean is that symbol was probably put in intentionally to go HEY KIDS THIS ONE IS NEXT LOOK FORWARD TO IT


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah well, no Superman it seems.

Still, it's gonna be great!


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

*Teaser Trailer Description for The Dark Knight Rises*

_Trailer opens with studio logos set on top of the blue flame from Dark Knight. 

Start panning up some buildings, but to screen card. EVERY HERO HAS A JOURNEY.

Cuts to a shot from Begins with Bruce walking up to that Village when he?s looking for Ra?s

Screen Card: EVERY HERO HAS AN END 

Ra?s voice over: If you make yourself more than just a man. If you devout yourself to be ideal. And you become something else entirely. A legend Mr. Wayne?.A LEGEND!

Screen Card: THE EPIC CONCLUSION 

Cut to Gordon in a hospital bed laying on his side. Looks to be in serious pain. Has A breathing mask on. Is talking to someone.

Gordon: We were in this together, then you were gone??.Now this Evil rises. The Batman?..HAS to come back.(all this is said in a very raspy voice, in much pain)

Bruce/Batman(its not shown who he?s talking to, so don?t know in which form Bruce is visiting him in. My guess would be as Bruce Wayne) : What if he doesn?t exist anymore?

This part is the hardest to understand in the entire trailer, I listened to it at least 10 times but the score is over powering here and Gordon is having trouble talking. It sounds like if says Humor me while trying to laugh. I might be wrong here, full disclosure.

During this quick talk we?re shown a shot of the bat cycle when it drives up the ramp from Dark Knight, Gordon destroying the Act Signal all cut in with the Hospital. As well as super fast flashes of Bane?s face.

Pan up crumbling buildings to reveal the teaser poster, the camera zooms to the white opening and on an all white screen the title appears. The score reaches a fever pitch before turning over to The chanting from the website.

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES

Fades to black and then we see Batman backing away from something, then Bane enters from the left side of the screen. Very quick shot then the trailers done._


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

That new teaser poster..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't care if they completely Destroy the Batman Franchise after Rises it doesn't matter why -- because for the 1st and only time we will have had a director who Got it right from start to finish who began-middled-and-ended his take on Batman without studio intervention

Christopher Nolan I salute you...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they going to reboot the franchise again after Nolan's series concludes? I don't see how they can outdo Burton and Nolan's incarnations (I prefer Burton, but Nolan's is a hard act to follow).


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Nolan is set to produce the reboot ^

But I agree, it'd have to be something truly special to hold such a rank :WOW


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally i'd rather they didn't reboot the franchise again i'd rather see some progression. They should build upon Nolans films not start a complete new cycle.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I would prefer that to a reboot as well.

Though I would prefer a _Burton_ continuation to Nolan's series.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 12, 2011)

So pretty much like Bond films. New actors, directors, etc but still a continuation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

... I think that Nolans Batman which is not set in a shared Universe be allowed to continue you know... Whatever happens to Bruce Wayne at the end of Rises either he lives and hangs up his armor or dies and becomes a LEGEND by his actions inspires others to follow his example... I think that Batman should be considered a mantle to those who wear it and see it as something they would have to live up to - to live in The Shadow of The Batman - The Real Batman and see where things go from there sorta like Batman Gotham Inc, and Batman Beyond... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not really certain what you're talking about. You mean something like Bruce dies at the end of 'Rises' and then a new man takes up the mantle? I can't say I would like that at all. Batman's only been operating for about a year in the Nolan continuity. There are experiences that this new Batman won't have that the old one did that are essential to the character, and experiences that the current Batman _won't_ experience that would be blasphemous in the eyes of fans.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2011)

To be frank thats a ridiculous idea, no Bruce Wayne no dice. Nolans Batman should be considered year one. After 23 years they've got another strong foundation to build upon to dismiss that would be tragic.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not really certain what you're talking about. You mean something like Bruce dies at the end of 'Rises' and then a new man takes up the mantle? I can't say I would like that at all. Batman's only been operating for about a year in the Nolan continuity. There are experiences that this new Batman won't have that the old one did that are essential to the character, and experiences that the current Batman _won't_ experience that would be blasphemous in the eyes of fans.



Nor would I 

If, let's say Dick Grayson were to suggestively come along, it'd be through suggested future events, as oppose to having his mantle taken; I very much doubt that Batman will be killed at the end of TDKR. He wanted Harvey to take up the mantle, but obviously that didn't work; at the end he should accept his role.

Well Batman Begins and The Dark Knight were only 6 months apart, thus Bruce is relatively inexperienced; I wouldn't be surprised if The Dark Knight Rises was 6 months after the events of The Dark Knight either.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't wait for that trailer.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They should just bite the bullet and integrate it with the other DC franchises- if thats how they're going- and not bother about the fact that this is supposed to be a "realistic" take on Bats, not least because although it is more realistic than some others, this is still pretty obviously a comic book movie. 

I think the argument that Nolan's Batman is too different from something like Superman is a bit of a copout. Metropolis is just as realistic as Gotham in most respects; it just happens to have a man who can fly living in it. It would not make the slightest bit of difference to the daily lives of Gordon, or Alfred, or Selina, or Bruce, if there are superpowered individuals running around in some other city; it would not change the nature of Gotham crime. It doesn't drastically affect the tone of the comic, which is still far more grounded than its Superman counterpart totally in spite of the fact that Superman lives in that world, so it doesn't have to affect the movies.

Batman is not grounded just because he lives in a more believable world- an evil billionaire industrialist is a more realistic villain than a psychotic clown who gets away with daily killing sprees. He's grounded as a character; his supporting cast are grounded as characters; his abilities are grounded. But just because he and Gotham and his stories are set closer to the earth doesn't mean that a few miles away there isn't a story that is set high above the clouds. It doesn't even mean that they can't share a story, though there is no reason why they have to share too many either, or any if they think they can't pull it off. Its just a matter of finding the right balance between the two.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2011)

I need to see what they do with Superman before i say whether it'll be a good idea to integrate. You're absolutely right though the fact that Bruce and co live in a world populated full of supers rarely effects the goings on in Gotham outside of events.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2011)

Zero said:


> Teaser poster..!



Now that's a _very_ ominous teaser poster.

Things will get quite real in TDKR.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know... I mean, I'm not saying that implementing Superman into the Nolan films would be a deal-breaker or anything; it very well could work. It just sort of feels weird and out of place.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> So pretty much like Bond films. New actors, directors, etc but still a continuation.



This is how I'd want it.

Keep Caine and Freeman onboard though, similar to how M and Q were played by the same people for different bonds.



Stunna said:


> I don't know... I mean, I'm not saying that implementing Superman into the Nolan films would be a deal-breaker or anything; it very well could work. It just sort of feels weird and out of place.



Well obviously Supes won't be showing up in TDKR, but I'd be fine with a newspaper or tv cameo at the end. 

With Alfred being like "you may want to take a look at this" and it be a headline or news story about rumors of superman.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

I would seriously rather not have Superman show up.

_Really_ seriously rather not. I'm at the point where I have to use clunky adjectives smashed together to describe it.


----------



## Rod (Jul 13, 2011)

Conspirational version with what viral hunters were able to dig:




...


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2011)

So many clues right in front of our eyes and we missed them all


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick, we gotta get back to the Galactica; or Nightwing will leave without us...!!!


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't realy want superman to show up. and i'm pretty sure he won't.

But i wouldn't mind at the end of the film if bruce or batman was talking to either gordon or alfred, with someome saying to the other 'you wouldn't believe whats going on in metropolis right now'.

like how gordon introduced the joker at the end of batan begins.


----------



## Rod (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ladies and Gentleman,

In before WB:*
​


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn its gone already, what was it?


----------



## Rod (Jul 13, 2011)

It's the teaser, I have it opened and loaded still, just need to record it someway and upload again.


----------



## Rod (Jul 13, 2011)

Go colleagues, TDKR teaset, be secretive  :


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2011)

That teaser didnt give much away  damn you Chris!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vxO-D_M5NsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

For when it goes down.
Running man 50 / Thailand episode subbed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

...I'm guessing, that the majority of the film that their is no Batman and we will see a Gotham city under the destructive control of Bane and then Batman returns then cue final fight the end...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait, you don't think we'll see Batman until the very end of the movie?


----------



## Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Not happening


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ...I'm guessing, that the majority of the film that their is no Batman and we will see a Gotham city under the destructive control of Bane and then Batman returns then cue final fight the end...





Stunna said:


> Wait, you don't think we'll see Batman until the very end of the movie?



Like Jaws? 

_"Sometimes that Batman he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a bat... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes. When he comes at ya, doesn't seem to be living... until he bites ya, and those black eyes roll over white and then... ah then you hear that terrible high-pitched screamin'."_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ...I'm guessing, that the majority of the film that their is no Batman and we will see a Gotham city under the destructive control of Bane and then Batman returns then cue final fight the end...



you really have the worst idea's


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still laughing.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

...You may be laughing now but I promise you come Summer 2012 you won't be when I'm proven right...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

That idea seems like it would piss a lot of people off. It would also leave absolutely no room for Batman's character to develop or partake in the necessary interactions to make the movie work. I mean, what about Catwoman? There's absolutely zero purpose for her character to be here if she can't have her little thing with Batman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

...Oh and if you'll watch the scene with Gorden and Wayne pay attention to the height of the bed and where Wayne's right hand is I'm going with Wayne being in a Wheel chair... Now If the film opens with him being in a wheel chair then we are coming into some fucked up shit after the smack down with Bane that lands him in a wheel chair...


----------



## Amuro (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm no expert but i'm pretty sure there are chairs next to hospital beds

i don't know whats worse the fact you think Batman will hardly be in this at all or that you think Bruce will be wheelchair bound at the start of the film


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

As everyone loves Catwoman and the Joker and Harley Quinn and Batgirl and the Scarecrow and uh, Robin (I suppose there are people out there who like him. I'm guessing mostly pedophiles.) no one wants to watch a movie solely about them without the Batman in it. Unless we're talking origin stories here, but even then, Gotham without Batman is like...Naruto without Sasuke. Fans don't really like him, he's pretty emo, but without his necessary appearance the story would fall flat.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 13, 2011)

Nolan films are long, plenty of time for Gotham without batman, then plenty with.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the leaked Dark Knight trailer? (Non-Youtube) 
Please Warner Bro's is removing them too damn fast.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> As everyone loves Catwoman and the Joker and Harley Quinn and Batgirl and the Scarecrow and uh, Robin (I suppose there are people out there who like him. I'm guessing mostly pedophiles.) no one wants to watch a movie solely about them without the Batman in it. Unless we're talking origin stories here, but even then, Gotham without Batman is like...Naruto without Sasuke. Fans don't really like him, he's pretty emo, but without his necessary appearance the story would fall flat.




Fans don't like Batman? I did not know this


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2011)

Robin only liked by pedos? srsly, gtfo.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I love Robin! 

Whom I would kill to see a Nolan incarnation of.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Batman hasn't really been the strength of the Nolan films.  Fans are always making fun of Bale's "menacing" Batman voice.  

I think the movie could be 90% Bruce Wayne and still be excellent.  I also don't think it's crazy to think that Bruce might consider retiring the Batman persona.  He's going to be a wanted man.  He also has lost a lot since he first decided to fight crime.  Maybe the film will start off with him trying to lead a normal life?

The teaser just makes me want a theatrical.  So I suppose it achieved it's purpose.  Really low quality though.  Was that Catwoman at the end of the trailer?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not even watching the trailer. The quality is too bad.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

mow said:


> Robin only liked by pedos? srsly, gtfo.






Yippee!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

People that rip Robin are mostly ignorant.  Some have good reason I suppose.  But most know nothing about the character.  They rip him because they remember the whiney Chris O'Donnell.  They remember Batman and Robin.  Batman and Robin arguing over which of them could buy a night with Poison Ivy.  (Batman even pulls out a credit card with the bat symbol on it.)  

Anyone would hate Robin if that were all he were about.  I think people should give him a chance and read up on him.

Do I want him in the Dark Knight Rises?  No.  I think it's crowded enough with Bane, Catwoman, the LOS, and what is left of the Gotham Mob.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

I was mostly joking, guys.

The only incarnation of Robin that I've seen that is good is in Batman the Animated Series (and Teen Titans, but I'm not sure if that counts?). He's usually portrayed as being overly eager, energetic, and bubble-headed. Which is what I think most people find annoying.

I'm totally kidding though. You're not a pedo if you like Robin....probably.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

You liked Robin in Teen Titans?  Wasn't he the crappiest member of the team?  I guess I liked him more than Starfire.  But that's about it.

I know I always rooted for Slade when they fought.  -shrug-


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't say I liked him. I said he was good. 

Everyone knows Beast Boy is where it's at.

EDIT: And Slade was awesome. Maybe he can have a batshit crazy cameo in the new Batman movie. It would make no sense, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

...Previously on Teen Titans

Slade
Tim have you done your homework...?

Robin
Uh...Yeah its done

Slade

(cocks his eye as he presses button on desk an electric whizzing is heard followed by Robin screaming in pain)

So have you done your homework...?

Robin
N-N-no....

Slade
Better... Now what is the assignment?


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> I didn't say I liked him. I said he was good.
> 
> Everyone knows Beast Boy is where it's at.
> 
> EDIT: And Slade was awesome. Maybe he can have a batshit crazy cameo in the new Batman movie. It would make no sense, but it would be awesome.



Hell to the fuck yeah


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2011)

well this should be intresting


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> I was mostly joking, guys.
> 
> The only incarnation of Robin that I've seen that is good is in Batman the Animated Series (and Teen Titans, but I'm not sure if that counts?). *He's usually portrayed as being overly eager, energetic, and bubble-headed.* Which is what I think most people find annoying.
> 
> I'm totally kidding though. You're not a pedo if you like Robin....probably.


so you never saw BTAS then.

smh troll


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol did you not read the sentence that was right before that one? And you're calling him a troll? Learn to read:lmap


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so you never saw BTAS then.
> 
> smh troll


I believe I wrote in the sentence _directly_ before that not only did I watch BTAS but that Robin was good in it. Although misreading can happen when you just go looking for things to angrily freak out over.



Super Mike said:


> Lol did you not read the sentence that was right before that one? And you're calling him her a troll? Learn to read:lmap



Yeah! What he said!

Thank you.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 14, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so you never saw BTAS then.
> 
> smh troll






troll


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I didn't say I liked him. I said he was good.
> 
> Everyone knows Beast Boy is where it's at.
> 
> EDIT: And Slade was awesome. Maybe he can have a batshit crazy cameo in the new Batman movie. It would make no sense, but it would be awesome.



Slade isn't really a real character in the DCU. His real name was deathstroke but that was too much for a kids show I guess so they changed it to his real name (Slade Wilson) and he's the character Deadpool is based off of, as I'm sure you can draw the parallels. 



If Deathstroke ever makes it into a Nolan film I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

The Tumbler and Batpod are returning for this installment. Unfortunately. Here I was hoping that Nolan would take this opportunity to give Batman a more classic appearing Batmobile.


----------



## Federer (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the Tumbler, 

who cares about classic?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

It would make more sense as Batman's career progresses in a realistic sense. Batman is all about stealth, so shouldn't he upgrade to a smaller, sleeker, faster vehicle as opposed to dozing around Gotham in a tank?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 15, 2011)

*@Stunna* 

Hell no, the tank as you call is great and better suited for Nolans Batman. Although I would like to see the Batwing


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you talking about? There's no denying that Batman's style is through stealth. There's no way he's going to keep getting the jump on people while crashing through walls in a tank! He's going to have to upgrade sooner or later.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to see the teaser.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

You may have to wait until Monday because someone couldn't keep their Flash Drive in their Camcorder...


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw the teaser today. It's alright, you won't see much if that's what you're hoping. Most of the image is reused.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like the classic batmobile, it would seem too..out of place for this movie.

and we seen how the tank can be used in the first movie. It has stealth feature. besides i'm sure it'll be enhanced some how this time.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

The films have been about Legends and Myth making so the final step in that journey is always the destruction of the inspiration and the birth of the myth.

Bane breaking the physical man leading forth other taking up the example of the ideals he put forth would be the best way to end the three movies IMO.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2011)

^That would be interesting.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw the teaser in the HP films previews. I was truly captivated by Gordon's dialogue in it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

What the hell, I just got back from HP and didn't see it. Was it only for the midnight premieres?


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> What the hell, I just got back from HP and didn't see it. Was it only for the midnight premieres?



check it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> check it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

That quality is so piss, I'll wait to see it in theaters or something.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, was going to say that I hope you click before they get it


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG please tell me Bale is this?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, Christian Bale is reprising his role as Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

If hell breaks lose in Gotham and a bunch of criminals escape from prison and from Arkham, I hope the Scarecrow returns. One problem I have with Nolan's movies is that for some reason Scarecrow keeps getting the short end of the stick. First there was his anti-climatic defeat at the end of 'Begins', and then his curb-stomping in the beginning of 'The Dark Knight'.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

I keep hearing rumors about Catwoman. Is this just the fans' collective wet dreams, or was it confirmed somewhere?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, Catwoman's been confirmed for awhile. Played by Anne Hathaway no less.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

I see. This news is most excellent.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2011)

Well Selina Kyle is confirmed. We don't know if we'll see Catwoman or not.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. Well, I will be severely disappointed if Catwoman isn't in the movie; though I don't see Nolan's take on her and Batman's relationship topping Burton's. It was their bond in 'Batman Returns' that makes it my favorite Batman movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 16, 2011)

Agreed. Return is still my favorite of the Batman movies.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> What the hell, I just got back from HP and didn't see it. Was it only for the midnight premieres?



Yup   

And I saw it!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope they open the film with an arkham break out.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yup
> 
> And I saw it!



i got the teaser too so I don't think it's midnight only.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course we'll never see them, but I would love to see a Nolan incarnation of classic villains like Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy, or the Penguin.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If hell breaks lose in Gotham and a bunch of criminals escape from prison and from Arkham, I hope the Scarecrow returns. One problem I have with Nolan's movies is that for some reason Scarecrow keeps getting the short end of the stick. First there was his anti-climatic defeat at the end of 'Begins', and then his curb-stomping in the beginning of 'The Dark Knight'.



I agree, but I think Nolan ultimately did him justice. He has a lot of dimension if you think about it. He used him as one of three major villains in the first movie. Showed him trying to recuperate or just survive Batman's reign. 

He has always been one of, if not my favorite Batman villains though.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Agreed. Return is still my favorite of the Batman movies.





Please say it isn't so.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks like The Dark Knight Rises is Nolans take on Night Fall...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Please say it isn't so.


What's wrong with 'Batman Returns'?


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Well Selina Kyle is confirmed. We don't know if we'll see Catwoman or not.



It was already confirmed that we'll be seeing Catwoman :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

I think Batman Returns is a decent movie.  The stuff with the penguins is a bit absurd, but there are other aspects of it that I like.

Batman Begins is my favorite Batman film.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 16, 2011)

I enjoyed Batman Returns i'm probably the only person who liked the Penguin more than Nicholsons Joker.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I prefer Pfeiffer's Catwoman to Nicholson's Joker.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

i like batman returns i liked the first 2 films i think tim burton did a good job. my favorite batman movie is the dark knight. but i think the first two are good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

And to be honest even Batman Forever wasn't _terrible_.

B&R was shit though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2011)

....I like Tim Burtons Batman, and Batman Returns; that said I took great offence at Joel Schumockers Batman Forever and Batman and Robin...

Then like Kurosaki Ichigo The Batman Films were Resurrected under Christopher Nolans Leadership... It Concludes with its DIGNITY intact with THE DARK KNIGHT RISES.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> And to be honest even Batman Forever wasn't _terrible_.



I agree with this. I don't think it was a good movie, but I enjoyed 'Batman Forever', if only due to the way the relationship of Batman and Robin was handled, and the former's character development.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a little worried that this film might end up being just _Batman Begins, but better._ A lot of the plot sounds pretty similar; Bane being in it suggests another Arkham break out, Ra's Al Ghul and the League of Shadows are supposed to be in it (maybe even Liam Nesson again), Bruce looks like he's retired Batman after _TDK_ so Bats again might not show up 'till sometime later in the movie, etc.

Not saying thats _bad_ exactly, but I think they could have been a bit more original (-ish; they have plenty of good stories ready to adapt), and its a little jarring to think this film is the first one using the scale of the second.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 16, 2011)

i can't wait to see how tom hardy will play bane. the amount of films he is in this year and next is like 4 to 5. all of them being a different kind.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

I disagree with you guys.  I didn't hate Batman Forever as a kid growing up.  But I saw about 30 minutes of it on tv recently and I thought it was terrible.  Two Face's makeup.  His two female henchmen.  Horrific dialogue.  Chris O'Donnell at his absolute worst.  The ruination of Gotham City was also well underway.  Bright neon lights everywhere.  

Definitely not as bad as Batman and Robin though.

The Tom Hardy film I am most looking forward to is Wettest County.  I have heard great things about that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Bruce looks like he's retired Batman after _TDK_ so Bats again might not show up 'till sometime later in the movie, etc.


I don't think he's retired Batman. I believe he's still going to operate, except this time he'll be hunted by the police as well. At least I hope so.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2011)

From the teaser it sure sounds like he's retired Batman. And the events of the last film gave him a bazillion decent reasons to do so too.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

he'll probably be gone for the first 30 minutes of the film with some kinda flash forward happening


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2011)

Think about it This Batman film Series by Nolan is coming Full-Circle with Rises it will END how it Began... Through the League of Shadows. Remember in TDK how the R&D Department at Wayne Enterprises was emptied out it wasn't just Wayne protecting Lucious or the company he was preparing for the long-haul... What Dent said at the Opera House still is going to resonate with Wayne "You Either Die a Hero, or Live Long Enough to see Yourself Become the Villain." in Rises as is was Ra's said to Wayne in the cell in Tibet "But if you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal, and if they can't stop you, then you become something else entirely.

A legend, Mr. Wayne."

And in RISES, The LEGEND of The DARK KNIGHT will be burned into Gothams Memory for as Long as the City Stands...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

He's either retired Batman or been forced into retirement.  One of the popular theories is that Bane beats the shit out of him early on in the movie.

Bane looked huge walking towards Batman in that brief glimpse at the end of the trailer.  Someone at EW said they thought the Batman even looked a little scared.  lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't seen the teaser, so I've no frame of reference. I trust however Nolan writes the story, but I will indeed be somewhat disappointed if we don't get to see Batman and Catwoman together.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> And to be honest even Batman Forever wasn't _terrible_.
> 
> B&R was shit though.



the only reason i liked that movie a little was because of jin carrey as the riddler i found him very funny


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's how I hope this thing to go down.

1. Everyone is set loose from Arkham. Bat tries to round them up. (opening)
2. Bane breaks the Bat after he's done his job.
3. Batman escapes but then Bruce quits.
4. Bruce meets Selina and gets his life back.
5. All hell breaks loose.
6. Then the remaining half of the movie should be one big action scene of batman getting back on the saddle. 

It should be like Inception.

The second third of the film should be one extensive downtime spent to build up the last third which should be an hour long action sequence.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of that formula. An hour long climax doesn't sound too appealing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

not gonna lie, I'm gonna see Knight Rises for Catwoman, the same reason I went to DK for Joker


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

So is Robin Williams in it or not?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2011)

No, he isn't.

Alas for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, Robin Williams? I thought all rumors of his appearing died along with the Riddler.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So is Robin Williams in it or not?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not gonna lie, I'm gonna see Knight Rises for Catwoman, the same reason I went to DK for Joker



I'm not gonna lie. Seeing Anne Hathaway as catwoman is a contributing factor. I hope she can pull it off.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, Robin Williams? I thought all rumors of his appearing died along with the Riddler.


There was a rumor that he might play Hugo Strange floating around.

Anne Hathaway and her character are definitely a wild card.  I really don't see how they fit in with all of the other characters assembled.  I'm also not sure she is right for the role.  But I am definitely curious to see more.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 16, 2011)

Williams would make a great Hugo Strange actually.

Barely need any makeup too


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> There was a rumor that he might play Hugo Strange floating around.
> 
> Anne Hathaway and her character are definitely a wild card.  I really don't see how they fit in with all of the other characters assembled.  I'm also not sure she is right for the role.  But I am definitely curious to see more.



there was a lot of doubt ledger would pull off the joker and he did great better then anybody thought. maybe hathaway will do the same


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

I might watch this, but not sure if I'm going to like it.

Heath Ledger made the 2nd movie. The whole Batman masking his voice makes the movie unattractive. And Batman looks so stiff.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Batman usually looks sort of stiff in all of the movies because the suits are all designed as armor as opposed to the flexible material it appears to be in the comics and cartoons.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Batman usually looks sort of stiff in all of the movies because the suits are all designed as armor as opposed to the flexible material it appears to be in the comics and cartoons.



So true. And I prefer to see Batman in armor, not a leotard.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree. Not only does it look cooler, but it makes sense on a practical level. If I was a vigilante who refused to use firearms, I would wear bullet-proof armor as well.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> So true. And I prefer to see Batman in armor, not a leotard.



But it seriously impairs his ability to dance.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2011)

Any idea when the trailer is going to be released to those who didn't want to see the Harry Potter movie .


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> But it seriously impairs his ability to dance.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGl6OlSczdU[/YOUTUBE]

And to think I actually liked that show when I was little


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Properly saw the dark knight rises teaser. And lol batman gonna get raped. Bane looks big as fuck, Bruce looked like he was gonna shit bricks


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

Is Bane really that large in the movie? I haven't seen the teaser yet, but I thought expected him to just be maybe a foot taller than Bruce.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah he is really big, im somewhat surprised he is that large compared to Bruce. Considering the actor.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a bit sad taht Robin Williams is not in this. Not only would Hugo Strange really fit into Nolans version of Gotham but he could pull off the looks easily. And everyone that has seen Insomnia or One Hour Photo knows that Williams can pull off such a character.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2011)

He wasn't really that great in Insomnia.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Properly saw the dark knight rises teaser. And lol batman gonna get raped. Bane looks big as fuck, Bruce looked like he was gonna shit bricks


I know.  Batman doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait, he's _that_ big? You guys don't think Batman will beat him? Wow.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

So, is Talia confirmed for this or what?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

No one knows about Talia.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Batman doesn't stand a chance.



Hahahaha I know, I really dont see Bruce winning the fight. I now wont be surprised if batman doesnt survive.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Bane, eh?

Just saw the trailer today before Harry Potter.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 17, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I'm a little worried that this film might end up being just _Batman Begins, but better._



I have no problem with that whatsoever.

I don't like the idea of Bruce retiring just because GCPD is after him he should carry on regardless, they need his help even if they don't want it now things are spiraling out of control. Surely they won't make him stupid enough not to think things won't get significantly worse if he gives up the cowl.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I think Bruce may _temporarily_ retire Batman. At least until all hell breaks lose in Gotham, what with Bane and the League of Assassins. I mean, just look at the last line of 'The Dark Knight':



> Because he's the hero Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.



I think Bruce will hang up the cowl for awhile, watch as the chaos unfolds around him, and then spring into action. However, I don't want this all happening in the climax. Maybe have Batman show up in the beginning, disappear for awhile, and show up in the middle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Bane might retire Batman.  This might be like Rocky III.  Bane beats the shit out of Batman in the first fight.  Batman wins the rematch.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 17, 2011)

I dunno i just think with the inclusion of the freaks and the way things have started escalating in direct result of his appearance him chilling out in Wayne Manor playing jenga with Alfred just wouldn't make sense. If they do make him take a back seat it should be because Bane fucked him up and not anything to do with GCPD.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I don't like the idea of Bruce retiring just because GCPD is after him he should carry on regardless, they need his help even if they don't want it now things are spiraling out of control. Surely they won't make him stupid enough not to think things won't get significantly worse if he gives up the cowl.



I think it would be a combination of that, and blaming himself for the events of _The Dark Knight_ in the first place. The Joker was painted as a direct consequence of his actions, and it cost him Harvey, Rachel and dozens of innocent people.

The police won't be after his help, since only Gordon (and a crooked cop) knows he isn't a multiple murderer. Besides, it would be easier to maintain the conspiracy if Batman simly dissappears, rather than have to worry now about both the criminals he is trying to catch _and_ the cops trying to catch _him_, and if he's caught the whole thing might unravel.

Besides, he was already on the verge of retirement before the Joker came along. Bar the chaos he unleashed, he could still go ahead with that plan. The point of Batman taking the fall is so that they can go ahead with prosecuting the criminals Harvey put away, and though the case is shakier the two key prosecutors, several witnesses, and multiple defendants dead, the city is arguably safer; after all, the mob is devastated, the Joker is locked up, and people seem to be pretty tired of all this madness. 

They'll need Batman for when Bane and the League of Shadows attacks, of course, but right now Batman going away is a pretty sensible idea. Because at the moment, things are not escalating at all.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like they'll use clever camera work among other things to make Bane look bigger.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

Slice said:


> I'm a bit sad taht Robin Williams is not in this. Not only would Hugo Strange really fit into Nolans version of Gotham but he could pull off the looks easily. And everyone that has seen Insomnia or One Hour Photo knows that Williams can pull off such a character.



My one dream is to see Robin Williams play as the Joker. I can only image how he'd be.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> My one dream is to see Robin Williams play as the Joker. I can only image how he'd be.



He's too old now though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2011)

His face is too lovey for the Joker I think. Maybe with enough makeup.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw the teaser with Harry Potter. Bane wasn't as big as you guys made me think he was, but he was still pretty large.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

You do know he was in the process of getting up  And he was already much taller/larger than Bats


----------



## TSC (Jul 17, 2011)

trailer for those who didn't get to see it.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 18, 2011)

TSC said:


> trailer for those who didn't get to see it.



who was speaking ? looked like Ra's al Ghul


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Ra's in part referencing Batman Begins then the shots refering The Dark Knight its a suttle way of saying that the Story arcs from those 2 films ends in Rises...


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> who was speaking ? looked like Ra's al Ghul



Yeah, its Ra's, but its just taken from a scene in the first movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2011)

Bane's mask is kind of weird. Reminds me of Hannibal.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Its more of an inhalent based mask then a restrictive worn by Lector


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2011)

The style I meant. I haven't clearly seen the details. But even the teaser image.



I don't even know what that is on the front of it, it looks sort of like a toy bone hand gripping the front of his face.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2011)

Some have suggested that it's a breathing mask of some kind ^


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Which it might well end up being... have to wait for Theatrical Trailer 1.... MTF'ing cocktease... Damb you Christopher I will not stand for this type of behavior with Film ads...


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe thats his Achilles heel, he cant really breathe without it  because one on one he isnt winning this.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I'd like to see Bruce last an hour proving that theory... LMAO


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope they're explicit in Bane's Kicking-Bruce-Wayne's-ass-in-a-mask-variety-hour.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk2Dc1xxYC4[/Youtube]

Its out fuckersss


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah... Batman's going to get his butt kicked.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2011)

Seriously, if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar nomination ...

P.S. Did anyone notice that person seemingly in the back when Bane approaches Batman at the end of the trailer? :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm thinking its someone used as bait to draw Batman out or its members of The League of Shadows with Guns drawn to make sure no one interupts the fight...?


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 18, 2011)

It may also be somebody filming the fight as a way of documenting Batman's defeat. Remember that Bane has to prove that he won.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2011)

Hopefully Batman n' Bane's showdown is as epic as the one in BTAS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13H_4XOFn28&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2011)

His mask looks like a bunch of small pipes or something and kind of look like teeth, probably to make him more monstrous looking. It does what it sets out to do but I'm not a huge fan of it. Then again a single frame is nothing to judge off, I'm sure his performance will be spectacular.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

in the comic book when bane was introduced he broke batmans back and he was out of commission for a while wonder if the same will happen


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> Seriously, if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar nomination ...
> 
> P.S. Did anyone notice that person seemingly in the back when Bane approaches Batman at the end of the trailer? :WOW



Just wait till we see his performance. 

But I must say, Gary Oldman is a great actor, he was great as Dracula for instance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

I consider the teaser to be a success.  A lot of people have expressed skepticism ever since it was announced that Bane would be the villain of this installment.  Casual fans don't know him.  Other people thought Nolan was deviating from his style too much to go into this direction.

But ever since this trailer came out... I have had probably about a dozen conversations about how huge Bane is.  People really expect Batman to get stomped now.  And I find myself extremely curious to see how he can overcome not having the physical advantage.

*Edit:*  Gary Oldman should be nominated for Tailor, Tinker, Soldier, Spy.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 18, 2011)

Trailer was boring >.<


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

It was just a teaser, not the full blown trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

No footage = pretty much a standard teaser.  They started filming like a month ago.  It's not surprising they don't have more.  But to be honest... it was probably too soon for a teaser.  When do you think the first theatrical trailer will debut?  Christmas time?


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

I always said December time for a proper trailer.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Trailer was boring >.<



*Teaser*.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

If Bane is mad about Ras... then Batman should apologize immediately.  And hand him the keys to the city.  He didn't sign up for this shit!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Its like The Batman rendition of FEAR... Alma (Ra's) had 2 children (Pupils) but she (he) only favored one... Care to guess how this entitlement issue is going to end... And it looks like as for the Character I'm guessing Goyer and Nolan are taking cues from Night Fall, Legacy but I doubt very much that they'll borrow anything from the Veritas Liberat story arc all though they might... for their interpretation of Bane...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

Bane just looks odd but I trust Nolan


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's reuse footage from previous movies! That will... tease people?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

If you think about it he is telling you what is going to be in the film when referencing Batman Begins, a quick flash for The Dark Knight, then the mind fucker of a teaser...

I'm sure the full trailer in december won't make the wait for summer 2012 any better...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *If you think about it he is telling you what is going to be in the film when referencing Batman Begins*, a quick flash for The Dark Knight, then the mind fucker of a teaser...
> 
> I'm sure the full trailer in december won't make the wait for summer 2012 any better...


Actually I heard that parts of Begins will be connected to this film, like Ra's Al Ghul and the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lazarus pit


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2011)

Federer said:


> Just wait till we see his performance.
> 
> But I must say, Gary Oldman is a great actor, he was great as Dracula for instance.



Yeah 

His performance stuck out for me in _The Dark Knight_ more than others. Oooh Dracula? That movie was amazing, even with Keanu Reeves' accent 



bachaa said:


> Trailer was boring >.<



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5kPUFxXYLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Yeah
> 
> His performance stuck out for me in _The Dark Knight_ more than others. Oooh Dracula? That movie was amazing, even with Keanu Reeves' accent
> 
> ...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2011)

Troll videos killin ma Batman thread. 

Anyone have any specific hopes about this film?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

>raises hand

I hope Catwoman and Talia al Ghul are in this movie so that there can be a love triangle between them and Bruce.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2011)

That Marion Cottilard's character is actually Talia Al Ghul in disguise.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude that would be so hot.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 19, 2011)

Such a badass shot.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

Man, you can just tell he's getting the snot beaten out of him. It looks like that guy in the background is holding something. I'm guessing he's either a cameraman who got caught in the shot, a sniper, or a witness for something.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2011)

When it's like that though you can see the camera trick.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't unsee.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> >raises hand
> 
> I hope Catwoman and Talia al Ghul are in this movie so that there can be a love triangle between them and Bruce.



I don't but only because I ship Bats/Cat so hard.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

That BTAS trailer is pure genius


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Bane brings a cameraman because he wants the world to witness the defeat of Batman.

(Stunna.  If the guy in the background is a sniper... Bruce is praying that he takes the shot.  )


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that's someone in a hood, possibly a hostage? It might be Bane holding Alfred hostage to lure Bruce in.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

It must be really annoying for Batman that this time his not the superior physical specimen.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

don't be so sure.  Bane may be Alpha Male, but Batman is Alpha Male Plus


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah, he will get his shit wrecked.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks to the Batman and Robin movie, and the S&M gettup, I always had a shitty view of Bane too. 
Knightfall was epic, but c'mon Bane. 
Thankfully, Nolan gave him a Hannibal mask.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nah, he will get his shit wrecked.



If that were true Batman would have never beaten Bane ever


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2011)

Koi said:


> Can't unsee.



Then why the fuck spread it. I so dislike you now for showing me that lol.


<3

Oh and that BTAS trailer is sooooooo fucking win. Jesus Christ, it's so win.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2011)

Commissioner Flanders. Simpsons should parody that shit. But then again probably not, Simpsons should probably just die.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry if this was posted already, but its in HD:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CVWAskbZoQ[/YOUTUBE]

This trailer gave me chills.

Looks like Gordon will have it rough in this movie.

The final part was great and quite ominous IMO.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 20, 2011)

Its gonna be epic.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

That is the funniest thing i have seen in a long time  

Nolan! Nolan! Chris! Nolan!


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2011)

I love that channel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2011)

The Bane/Batman fight also reminds me of a cartoon I watched a long time ago.  Superman dressed up as Batman and defeated Bane.  This is Bruce's best chance.  

Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2011)

I just watched that yesterday Rukia


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Which brings us to the fact of Superman taking on Bats rogue gallery. It is just overkill he will just lol stomp


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2011)

Its like DCU was overtaken by the DCU from Fringe's mirror universe... The Dark Superman Returns


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome fanmade poster I find on Spill.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 21, 2011)

This should be a cover for Blu-ray boxset edition.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 21, 2011)

Indeed it should.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. It's an awesome cover.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2011)

The tale Began, then a Dark Knight; fell before the Rising Bane...


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 21, 2011)

You know, it just occured to me that before Christopher Nolan came in the Batman films focused on the villians more than the title character. I seriously hope the reboot doesn't revert back to that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't mind. It makes Batman more mysterious and like a silent guardian, intervening only when needed most and staying out of the spotlight.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's give Joel Schumacher another try with that reboot


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Burtoooooooonnnn!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2011)

Burton! Burton! Tim, Tim! Burton!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 22, 2011)

The teaser shows Bane climbing up some sort of large well/pit. Totally missed that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2011)

From the Darkness it came moving silently across Gotham until when chance came it took the thrown of power from The Dark Knight...


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't mind. It makes Batman more mysterious and like a silent guardian, intervening only when needed most and staying out of the spotlight.



That's understandable but I think the focus in the reboot should be on his allies like Dick Grayson. Showing him grow from Robin to the new Batman sounds more pretty engaging to me.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't mind. It makes Batman more mysterious and like a silent guardian, intervening only when needed most and staying out of the spotlight.



It didn't really.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

I beg to differ.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> That's understandable but I think the focus in the reboot should be on his allies like Dick Grayson. Showing him grow from Robin to the new Batman sounds more pretty engaging to me.


I was having the same thoughts about reboot. But then again - if it'll actually happen, I won't be surprised anymore. They have to think of something new now


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Batman Begins focused more on Batsy than the villains.

Now TDK, I'm not so sure. I think the character that got the most development was Dent.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Nolan Nolan! Chris Chris! Nolan Nolan!



"Who is that?"
"Stockholders. They end every meeting like that."


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I beg to differ.



I beg to differ your differing.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I was having the same thoughts about reboot. But then again - if it'll actually happen, I won't be surprised anymore. They have to think of something new now



It sounds like the perfect move from my perspective. While the focus would be on Dick Grayson it would still be all about Batman by showing that Batman isn't merely just Bruce Wayne in a costume but a title that could be passed down.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea im honestly going to be pissed if Dick Grayson doesn't show up. He's such a huge part of the mythos that outright ignoring him is ridiculous.

Obviously though, I totally understand him not being present in this trilogy because its set so early in bruce's career.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

I would prefer they continue with Nolan, do a time skip, and introduce Dick Grayson.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Hasn't Nolan definitively said that this'll be his last movie? I thought the possiblity of Nolan continuing was totally gone.

As for another director continuing right where Nolan left off, I'd rather they just time skip so they have a "clean slate" of sorts to tell their own story.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

Play up the Inspirational part in this last movie and you can literally take a sequel in any direction without touching the original.

However I doubt there will ever be a Batman film without Bruce Wayne starring, which is a shame but such is life.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

the only batman movie i would like to see with bruce being batman is batman beyond. about grayson i really dont care about him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

I would love for a Batman Beyond movie. I'd kill for it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

I always found Batman Beyond ridiculously boring.


Give me this any day.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear god that would be amazing, maybe we'll get an animated movie. I liked Batman Beyond as a kid but as far as future Batman goes i'd rather see Batman Year 100 and #666 on the big screen.

I'll always be against a reboot they should just carry on without Nolan bringing the more fantastical elements with them.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah Year 100 would be absolutely fucking baller on the big screen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

The hell are yall talking about a reboot for?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

We aren't we are talking about hoping they don't but depending on the tone they want to go for they may think it better just to reboot the whole thing to position a JLA movie at some point.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh. I don't think that would be absolutely necessary. Just skip forward a little.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what I said.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats what many people have said, hopefully thats the road they take.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hasn't Nolan definitively said that this'll be his last movie? I thought the possiblity of Nolan continuing was totally gone.
> 
> As for another director continuing right where Nolan left off, I'd rather they just time skip so they have a "clean slate" of sorts to tell their own story.



No, they said they are going to another series, after talking it over with Nolan, that might lead into a _Justice League_ movie. Whether this means they will start to introduce more fantastical elements, or whether they are going with a reboot, is up in the air right now, but Nolan will have at least some level of involvement.


----------



## Rod (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey again guys, some interesting news:

Bane in full pic!


----------



## Rod (Jul 30, 2011)

Now some points I'd like to share with you, mates:

*A) He was filmed standing at the top of one camo Tumbler.*

(Personal assumption is that someone is smuggling these from the Wayne corps.)

*B) He's also ripping Harvery's photo.*

(I assume he will reveal the truth to Gothamites, perhaps?)

*C) Other sites noticing he is holding a resemblance to Rutger Hauer's Roy Batty, what is awesome.*



Rod said:


> I really suspect this Nolan's Bane to tending have a similar approach in Rutger Hauer's Roy Batty.
> 
> What would be outstanding.



This is a January prediction, really hope to be right in this case!

(Nolan is a fan of Blade Runner btw.)


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2011)

Is that Harvey's photo?  I'm not sure it is.  I don't see the dimple.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

Some Cotillard pictures showed up as well.  It looks like she has done a good job losing that baby weight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah.

Not bad, Bane.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems kinda vanilla to me. I like the mask but everything under that looks completely uninspired.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2011)

He has a popped collar.

He's obviously a douche.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2011)

bane's comic costume might be a bit silly, but he looks like a complete twat here. and what's with the spiked gimp mask?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Lucaniel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

the idea of a justice league movie with Nolan's batman is rather quite moronic :hurdurr


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah.  I think Bane's attire looks really fucking stupid here.  Obviously this is a set picture.  Not an HD image provided by the studio.  It will look different on film... hopefully much better.  

It looked fine in the teaser trailer.  -shrug-


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

He reminds me of


Kind of a let down - but then again, I wasn't the huge fan of reboot Batsuit either. It all in the delivery.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

I like how he mugged Vin Diesel from Triple X for his jacket.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Catwoman's outfit will just be a black version of this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Still better than this


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope. Save for the unnecessary spikes and cartoonish mask, I prefer that outfit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Nope. Save for the unnecessary spikes and cartoonish mask, I prefer that outfit.



​


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Really?  That S&M outfit?  He looks like he wandered out of the Pulp Fiction pawn shop basement.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

not bad of an outfit for bane


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks more like Bane than a dude wearing a freaking snow coat over a parachute jacket.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2011)

Obviously, he's going to take off the coat when it's time to beat the shit out of people.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Really?  That S&M outfit?  He looks like he wandered out of the Pulp Fiction pawn shop basement.



well, bane's always been a creepy, steroid-abusing sadist type, it fits him. and the whole point of bane is that he's massive and strong, which defines him and leads to iconic images like him breaking batman's back in knightfall. so this hulking pro wrestling reject is a lot closer to the vision than the new gimpy douchebag


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I know, but in comparing those two photos, my only frame of reference, I prefer the old one's outfit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> well, bane's always been a creepy, steroid-abusing sadist type, it fits him. and the whole point of bane is that he's massive and strong, which defines him and leads to iconic images like him breaking batman's back in knightfall. so this hulking pro wrestling reject is a lot closer to the vision than the new gimpy douchebag


The hole point of Bane is that he has both intellectual and physical advantage over Batman.
---

I'm pretty sure he takes of this prison mask and puts his trade mark one. This is a clever promotion move.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> The hole point of Bane is that he has both intellectual and physical advantage over Batman.
> ---
> 
> I'm pretty sure he takes of this prison mask and puts his trade mark one. This is a clever promotion move.



when bane beat him, it was after bats had completely and utterly exhausted himself herding all the escapees from arkham over three months. i don't deny this is an excellent strategy, but my point is that he is not superior to batman at all - the only time he beat him, they were hardly on equal terms

and i'm speaking visually here. when you think of bane, the villain, you think of this



or something very like it. huge, hulking, intimidating, not a dick in a parachute outfit and vin diesel's coat


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 31, 2011)

this guy looks like he has quite a bit of rhoid rage


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> The hole point of Bane is that he has both intellectual and physical advantage over Batman.




You want to know the truth about Bane?


Read on




> There’s a lot of talk amongst the bat-haters that Bruce Wayne’s had everything handed to him on a plate, but these gals miss one important thing: Bruce actually did it. Sure, his money greased the way on his path to self improvement, it paid for all the batarangs and gyrocopters and all that shit, but the fact is, regardless of his fortune, he succeeded in terraforming himself into the most brilliant martial artist, detective, meditator, motorbike builder on Earth. Suck that one up, Donald Trump. And in all likelihood he would have done it anyway, even without the cash. He’s the latent superhero in all of us, as the M People (don’t click the link!) song ran, and by golly, if it wasn’t for all the grim obsession, he’s the supreme role model.
> 
> And Bane’s a direct, but deeply fucked up, answer to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> when bane beat him, it was after bats had completely and utterly exhausted himself herding all the escapees from arkham over three months. i don't deny this is an excellent strategy, but my point is that he is not superior to batman at all - the only time he beat him, they were hardly on equal terms
> 
> and i'm speaking visually here. when you think of bane, the villain, you think of this
> 
> ...




Schumachers version doesn't look closer to any of those characteristics. He looks like comedic fat blob with bad body-art. The only similarity is mask itself.

New Bane we see is obviously before his transformation, he's probably gonna rip through that clock and look more like iconic version.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> New Bane we see is obviously before his transformation, he's probably gonna rip through that clock and look more like iconic version.


I think this is possible.  That outfit looks like a mercenary outfit imo.


----------



## Rod (Jul 31, 2011)

Particulary, I don't think Bane will remain with this same outfit for the majority of the movie besides the mask itself. Being honest, I don't expect him to have an identity type of uniform characteristic but just to be pretty common folk about swapping clothes, etc...accordingly to the occasion as he sees fit, much like Scarecrow, Ra's per se who wore what necessity of the situation called, even Joker to a lesser extent.  Even if stupid and silly, thoughts in the middle of a movie like: _"hey why this guy happens to be using 2 weeks the same clothes? Does he even washes it or don't they smell?" _ become eventually doable to be frank, and why don't see much thoughts to be put into it, besides Batman suit itself.

Regardless of this discussion, notice interestingly there are at least two camo Tumblers appearing at same time in that scene alone! :0


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2011)

In the teaser you can tell he's wearing a vest. I don't think he ever changes masks, but its pretty clear that he's not going to be having his big battle with Bat's in that coat.

But anyway, me being me, obligatory "he's standing on a table to look bigger in those pics" comment.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2011)

yes yes we know


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cue Fight Scene_


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 31, 2011)

Bane

"Surprise MTF..."


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2011)

Is Bats cowl somewhat broken?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats one hella va left cross you got there Bane


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Since Masamune isn't here.

I see a low camera.


----------



## Rod (Jul 31, 2011)

This confirm tho that we will have at least part of the movie set in snowy conditions as requested by the effects team a couple of days ago, interesting.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2011)

Rod said:


> Hey again guys, some interesting news:
> 
> Bane in full pic!
> 
> ...



ya know, that jacket kinda reminds me of the stuff Bruce was wearing in the Himalayas at the beginning of Batman Begins...



Hatifnatten said:


> Still better than this




I fucking love that version of Bane.

Campy Luchador FTW!


----------



## Rod (Aug 1, 2011)

Interestingly you mention that, Talon! Early especulations around linking Bane to LoS including his looks.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cue Fight Scene_



Wow midget Bane


----------



## Rod (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyways, on another news, Marion' scenes were very suspicious:



She was even filmed leaving a Tumblr :0


----------



## Rod (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy shit, the Gothamites went nuts over authorities:


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 1, 2011)

Too many spoilers, I need to stay away from this thread!


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2011)

They should have given Tom Hardy boots that would make him look taller lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2011)

Street Fight....!!!!


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh shit that street fight looks epic.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's another Bane & Bat pic


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2011)

lol.

You guys said Miranda Tate would be a minor character.


----------



## TSC (Aug 1, 2011)

videos looks awesome. Also who exactly is Miranda Tate? I mean who is she from Batman comics cause I don't remember a character by that name.


EDIT: never mind. It's an alternative name to Talia al Ghul. Should of just use that name instead since that's her actual name.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2011)

And if you pay attention to the out fit she is wearing its similar to the garb that the villagers wore on the mountain in Tibet that Bruce scalled to meet Ra's


----------



## TSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that also.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 2, 2011)

Bane looks meh, kinda like darth vader from the original star wars trilogy without his mask.



This Bane doesn't have the final "enemy" vibe looks like someone else henchman lol. 

I doubt this movie will be as good as the dark knight, but I hope this movie won't suffer the "third movie curse" like spiderman-3 or x-men 3: last stand or any third movie that wasn't that good compared to the two previous movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it was clear from pretty early on that Bane was probably going to be somebody's henchman. Doesn't mean he won't end up being a Dragon in Chief of sorts, if you will.

Of course, there is a rumour that Liam Neeson is filming some scenes too....And Gary Oldman supposedly said that there was one more villain who had yet to be announced. So, we'll see.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

wait I thought it was confirmed that Neeson was filming some scenes.


----------



## Rod (Aug 3, 2011)

Good lord, the folks who have been filming all those videos got notice today of Batman's new vehicle and how possibly he will deal with all these tumblers around. :0

It's aerial, and it's the Goddamn Batwing! For the f-u-c-k-i-n-g win!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

DAMB Nolans going out with a BANG!!! most Comic Book Films when they reach their 3rd entry are limp in comparison to the duo that preceeded it but I have faith that The Dark Knight Rises will come hard and fast and leave audiences begging for more...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> DAMB Nolans going out with a BANG!!! most Comic Book Films when they reach their 3rd entry are limp in comparison to the duo that preceeded it but I have faith that The Dark Knight Rises will come hard and fast and leave audiences begging for more...



Which they'll never receive.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 3, 2011)

Considering the quality of the last two films, it's safe to assume Nolan knows what he's doing. I completely trust him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Which they'll never receive.



I find your lack of VISION troubling....


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

This photo is hilarious if anything for Batman's  face more than anything else


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Which they'll never receive.



Never receive more Nolan superhero movies. Sure


Never receive as awesome superhero movies I highly doubt it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Is Bane going to be always shot from the shoulders looking down while he is standing on a platform?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 5, 2011)

Ba-doing
Anne Hathaway . . . 


. . . is no Michelle Pfiefer. Still looks like an S class girl next door, but now with goggles.
Still want Nolan to give us some awesome Masamune Shirow-esque _behind _angles of her straddling that bike.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 5, 2011)

digging that Selina Kyle. 

probably not final costume.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

That looks terrible.  Why again did they choose Anne Hathaway?  She can't do serious very well.  I can't take her expression seriously at all in this image.  Seriously, determined Anne Hathaway can't accomplish shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2011)

she still doesn't fit the part at all for me. she look nothing like any incarnation of catwoman; but then again bane doesn't either.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not worried about Hardy or Bane.  I think he will do an excellent job with the part.

I'm with you though.  She just doesn't seem quite right.  I think some of the other actresses that auditioned would have been better choices.  Eva Green or Emily Blunt.  Someone.  Anyone.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2011)

Looool why does everyone have Bruce's toys? First bane with 3 tumblers then this?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

Who's that on the bike? Seriously lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

The Bane stuff makes a little sense.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The LOS presumably has several agents that have managed to inflitrate Wayne Enterprises.




But yeah... that seems to be an aspect of the film I won't enjoy.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Bane stuff makes a little sense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Im still not liking it, Bruce doesnt let his stuff fall in the wrong hands. And when they do they always never work. Watch when it turns out to be lucius who is actually part of LOS. that would bring major lulz for awhile, only to rage a couple minutes later.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

Really not impressed i was hoping for something like her appearance in Year One. As for the tech getting in the wrong hands that retard found the plans for the Tumbler in TDK pretty easily so if there are moles it's not ridiculous to think someone else may have found them beforehand.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait, no cat-ears? What is this blasphemy?!


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2011)

Who wants to bet that those goggles selina is wearing have sonar vision tech as well


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

They better not bring that shit back.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

Amuro said:


> They better not bring that shit back.



This.


That shit was so weak. Ruined the last movie for me in a big way.

The biggest worry though is Anne Hathaway. She may ruin this movie for me. Surely, someone, anyone, would have been a better choice :|


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2011)

Like rukia said, her face I cant take seriously since it cant be serious.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

She would look 200x better with short hair, like seriously cut that shit Nolan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

What the hell did I just see? This is going to be the Batman & Robin of the Nolan films.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 5, 2011)

one picture of Selina Kyle = movie is shit baaaaaawwwww


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2011)

Too early for judge,I mean seriously,this costume can't belong to Catwoman.Nolan isn't _that_ stupid.

Edit: Damn,atleast I hope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Not just her, but I am seriously not like Bane at the moment. Maybe he'll look different in the final version. Hopefully.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Not exactly thrilled by the picture, but it's not even the finished thing. I'm more worried if Hathaway can even pull off Selina Kyle at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

With that face of hers?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> With that face of hers?



I can... kind of... see it...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

All these screenshots are obviously before transformation.

I hope so


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Bane stuff makes a little sense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Miranda Tate is more than likely Talia and if that's the case it makes sense for her to supply Bane and his men Tumblers since she's a high ranking CEO in Wayne enterprise.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> one picture of Selina Kyle = movie is shit baaaaaawwwww


I remember similar gripes when Ledger was cast as the Joker, and look what happened there?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _More Anne_ 









Source with more pics


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

This thing is enormous.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 5, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises Theory 101

1.The League of Shadows has infiltrated Wayne Enterprises
2.Schematics for the Tumbler were copied during the Dark Knight and are used to create chaos across Gotham using the tools of that cities protector to destroy it...
3.Batman has to deal with: The Cops, Mob, and LOS + its No. 1 Bane


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> This thing is enormous.


That's what she said, when she straddled it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, you


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh, you


Speaking of cats, she purred like one.



The bike's engine, you perv.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

Anne Hathaway look pretty cute and hot in those new pictures .

Hopefully she pulls off Catwoman well.

She still needs the cat ears though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

It's almost as big as her nose.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's almost as big as her nose.



her nose isn't big.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Uh, yeah it is. That's one huge honker.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2011)

inb4 haters gonna hate Anne pics


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Uh, yeah it is. That's one huge honker.



This is "big" to you?? 


















You watch too many animu, that it ruin your perception of irl cute/good looking noses.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 5, 2011)

Catwoman looks dreadful. They should have left her out of this movie altogether, I hate Catwoman as it is but that just looks bad.

I'm not sold on Bane, hope he henches up after venom or something but Anne Hathaway is just wrong.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

The only thing bigger than her nose are her nostrils.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 5, 2011)

Those lens look weird.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Why is everyone hating on Hathaway?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

TSC said:


> This is "big" to you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> Why is everyone hating on Hathaway?


See picture.

Man that's a big, ugly nose. I liken it to Hermit Mode Jiraiya.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, girl has a honker. She's still hot, but there's no denying she's got a nose on her.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2011)

More pics.


*Spoiler*: __ 











this doesn't even look like Anne,whatevs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a stunt double probably.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> See picture.
> 
> Man that's a big, ugly nose. I liken it to Hermit Mode Jiraiya.



Big nose doesn't equal ugly. 

Suit looks nice.. Stunt double or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunt double to protect her giant nose. 


She isn't ugly or anything, it's just a huge-ass nose. It detracts.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Stunt double to protect her giant nose.*
> 
> 
> She isn't ugly or anything, it's just a huge-ass nose. It detracts.



       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Really the weight of that massive mucus-maker would probably tip the balance of the cycle and send her tumbling nose over heels.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunt double has a normal nose. I like her already.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish the stunt double would just take over the role completely.  I doubt she has a goofy personality like Hathaway.  It seems like a win-win.  

I wish Catwoman wasn't in this.  The LOS, Talia, Bane, Mob seems like enough to me.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder why catwoman is using the bat's bike.... 
One thing about batman is you hardly ever see anyone besides maybe robin use his stuff. Not liking him letting catwoman use it.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not hating on Hathaway. I've always found her gorgeous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

She stole it from him with sex.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I wish the stunt double would just take over the role completely.  I doubt she has a goofy personality like Hathaway.  It seems like a win-win.
> 
> I wish Catwoman wasn't in this.  The LOS, *Talia*, Bane, Mob seems like enough to me.



We don't know if Talia is actually in it, though.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> We don't know if Talia is actually in it, though.



Actually she is. Someone post a pic of her couple pages back. Also in Imdb it says she in it although it's under the name "Miranda Tate" for some reason.





So many hate on Hathaway.....and her nose.... 


her nose isn't that bad. compared to say..... Jessica Sarah Parker's


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

Hathaway is gorgeous. Back off haters!


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 5, 2011)

TSC said:


> Actually she is. Someone post a pic of her couple pages back. Also in Imdb it says she in it although it's under the name "Miranda Tate" for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



smh get those pics of that horse out of here


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

what is seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

TSC said:


> Actually she is. Someone post a pic of her couple pages back. Also in Imdb it says she in it although it's under the name "Miranda Tate" for some reason.



Tate is one of her many aliases which is the reason everyone thinks she's in it. Its never been officially confirmed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

Thor fucking almighty, my eyes. Now I have to pluck them with a fork.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Speaking of ugly stuff, Julia Roberts has the teeth of a horse and the lips of a fish.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

TSC said:


> Actually she is. Someone post a pic of her couple pages back. Also in Imdb it says she in it although it's under the name "Miranda Tate" for some reason.
> 
> So many hate on Hathaway.....and her nose....
> 
> ...



Ah, so it was confirmed then. 

Lol Jessica Sarah Parker, the horse.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

It's not Hathaways looks that bug me, it's her acting skill. 

I hope Nolan leaves her on the cutting room floor :/


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Nolan probably had a good reason for picking her. 

You had to audition afterall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Nolan probably had a good reason for picking her.
> 
> You had to audition afterall.


You're suggesting she slept with him for the part.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, Hathaway looks great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I drew a picture of her that is as accurate as I could get it:


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I drew a picture of her that is as accurate as I could get it:



That look like a man. Hathaway does not look like a man, even if you argue her nose sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I copied it from a picture I found of her. She looked even weirder in the picture, trust me.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're suggesting she slept with him for the part.



How do you think Heath Ledger got the part of the Joker?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

He obviously killed Nicholas Cage.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I copied it from a picture I found of her. She looked even weirder in the picture, trust me.



Pic source or GTFO?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

List

She looks like a goblin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh well.  At least Chris got the Miranda Tate casting right.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Marion Cotillard


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oh well.  At least Chris got the Miranda Tate casting right.



Yeah Cottilard is perfect casting as is Hardy.

I really wish they didn't include Selina because i just can't see what she will add to an already busy finale.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> List
> 
> She looks like a goblin.



Don't see gobliness in her 

You need glasses 



Amuro said:


> I really wish they didn't include Selina because i just can't see what she will add to an already busy finale.



The way it seems in pics, I'm assuming CatWoman here is actually going to be an ally for Batman. Which I don't see a problem.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2011)

She's obviously going to end up being an ally of sorts i just think her inclusion is a waste of a subplot.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

She is basically just going to offer the same dynamic that Robin usually does.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> She is basically just going to offer the same dynamic that Robin usually does.



Exactly.

Nolan said he wouldn't do Robin...

A: Because Bale didn't want it.
B: Because Bale is playing a 'Young Batman'.

The second statement he made... can't help but think about a Bale/Nolan Batman movie in 15-20 years, with a well plotted Robin. I just want to see an older Bale Batman lol. He would be such a badass.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 5, 2011)

ITT: people losing faith in Nolan


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally, I felt indifferent from the looks of both Catwoman and Superman these days, and interestingly due same area, the head, Selina lacks the cowl but has all the rest alright much like Clark but in his case felt the actor's face wasnt how I picture Superman perhaps the sides of his hair are a bit too thick or something, still can't say felt bad for these nor also pumped, classic case of will have to wait and see.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

Rod said:


> Personally, I felt indifferent from the looks of both Catwoman and Superman these days, and interestingly due same area, the head, Selina lacks the cowl but has all the rest alright much like Clark but in his case felt the actor's face wasnt how I picture Superman perhaps the sides of his hair are a bit too thick or something, still can't say felt bad for these nor also pumped, classic case of will have to wait and see.



At least you can take comfort in _*knowing*_ the Superman movie will suck


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

I won't make a rulling on on The Dark Knight Rises until I've seen the 1st Theatrical Trailer.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> At least you can take comfort in _*knowing*_ the Superman movie will suck


not considering the cast eh?

one picture of Superman = movie sucks


casual film goers.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> not considering the cast eh?
> 
> one picture of Superman = movie sucks
> 
> ...



I'm basing this on every Superman movie ever made. They all have sucked. Superman Returns had fucking Kevin Spacey in it and it sucked. Kevin Mo'Fuckin Spacey. Casual film goer? No. I take film seriously. You're the over the top comic fan who can't see a shit movie because you won't allow yourself. Every post you make in this thread is some retarded comment like "One picture = shit movie? jajaja". I haven't even seen the Superman picture.

Oh, and if ANYONE can provide me with a movie title that stars Anne Hathaway, that is actually possible to stomach. Please do.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Oh, and if ANYONE can provide me with a movie title that stars Anne Hathaway, that is actually possible to stomach. Please do.



Princess Diaries 2 - Anne amazingly depicts the transformation from an overwhelmed candy pop princess to a full-blooded ruling woman able to carry the weight of an entire nation on her shoulders. It is a true breakthrough in female acting, and is comparable to Michael's transformation in the Godfather.

Sadly, because of the poor reputation of the first PD as a sugery little girl flick, it scared off any and all males from watching. Because of the stark departure in tone from the first one, it scared off any and all sugery little girls from watching. And because of the growing apathy towards Disney Princess flicks, millions and milions of parents also were scared off. Thus is tragically how a powerful performance for the ages was lost to an entire world of people.

I have no doubt that Nolan somehow found himself a rare copy of this gem of a movie, and it was because of the acting Anne displayed that he picked her for the pivotal role of Selina Kyle.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm basing this on every Superman movie ever made. They all have sucked. Superman Returns had fucking Kevin Spacey in it and it sucked. Kevin Mo'Fuckin Spacey. Casual film goer? No. I take film seriously. You're the over the top comic fan who can't see a shit movie because you won't allow yourself. Every post you make in this thread is some retarded comment like "One picture = shit movie? jajaja". I haven't even seen the Superman picture.
> 
> Oh, and if ANYONE can provide me with a movie title that stars Anne Hathaway, that is actually possible to stomach. Please do.


so because, in your opinion, all the past movies sucked then all future movies of that franchise will suck too? that's some stupid shit there, son.

just as judging an entire movie from ONE picture. kids these days. smh


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

They did suck. It's fact.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2011)

Nobody posted this yet?



Really Nolan,_Really_?



edit: there is a rumour going around this is only a manipulated pic so I dunno.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2011)

Was it ever confirmed that she's playing _cat_-woman and not _just_ woman?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2011)

Nah,I've just heard that this might be a manipulated pic.

But it looks so official I can't even.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes it's confirmed she's playing Catwoman. That pic... only thing wrong are her legs look so fucking stumpy lol. Costume works I think.. Just who's in it sucks. lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

Guys this is like Ledgers casting in The Dark Knight x 1000 just wait for the Fraking Trailers to come out to have a better grasp of how things look before running off on Fan-Rage ... Wait-And-See and You-Will-See that you were worried over nothing at all...


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Nobody posted this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costume is looking actually pretty good. Anne needs to cut her fucking hair, though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I won't be able to take that costume seriously without the cat-ears.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Guys this is like Ledgers casting in The Dark Knight x 1000 just wait for the Fraking Trailers to come out to have a better grasp of how things look before running off on Fan-Rage ... Wait-And-See and You-Will-See that you were worried over nothing at all...



I laugh everytime someone brings up Heath in response to criticism of this film.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm sorry, but I won't be able to take that costume seriously without the cat-ears.


I think *that* costume would look even less serious with cat ears.

I wonder what's her relation with cats in this movie. Nolan's universe is thin on "magic" and what not.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Guys this is like Ledgers casting in The Dark Knight x 1000 just wait for the Fraking Trailers to come out to have a better grasp of how things look before running off on Fan-Rage ... Wait-And-See and You-Will-See that you were worried over nothing at all...



Not really; when Ledger's pics showed up, thats when some of the rage started to subside.

This is the opposite- its the pics that are actually causing people to doubt. Not that many people were especially worried about the casting this time round.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Not really; when Ledger's pics showed up, thats when some of the rage started to subside.
> 
> This is the opposite- its the pics that are actually causing people to doubt. Not that many people were especially worried about the casting this time round.


I agree man.

Details regarding the film have also caused me to question Catwoman's role in all this.  It doesn't seem like she fits with the other characters involved.  It seems like she was thrown in to avoid using Robin.  Maybe it was a kill two birds with one stone thing?  She can be the love interest and the side kick?


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2011)

That full-body shot is a shoop of a Lara Croft cosplay base. 




Though it doesn't look too bad.

In the (real) promo images she's not wearing a mask or anything remotely catlike.  BUT, I have a theory!  Apparently there's supposed to be a scene with a masquerade ball, and I bet Selina attends and wears a cat mask.  Bruce probably notices her there, or maybe she's only there to steal something valuable while wearing the mask and he notices/recognizes her face later.  Ergo, Catwoman. 

Also I don't believe this 'Marion is not Talia' bullshit.  I think that's Nolan trying to cover.


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh also, here's a better picture:


Not actually much different from the manip anyway, and it seems to be her stunt double.  But as a superhero/whatever, wouldn't you not have your hair long and down like that?  I definitely wouldn't.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

Huh, not bad.

I'm actually a great deal more positive about this than I thought I would be.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

Another thing what makes you think that this version of Sylina Kyle / Catwoman is the same from the comics this is Nolans version of that character ... Yes Sylina Kyle is a thief yes it looks like she more than likely threw her coin in with Talia's band of Shadows which would explain how she got a hold of the Bat Cycle in the 1st place... and yes she more than likely switches sides in the film as with everything else its a wait and see...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't care about the costume, anne hathaway in leather


----------



## TSC (Aug 6, 2011)

suit is fine and actress is fine. Just needed a "cat" headgear/cowl.

The current one in the comic would of been nice.


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2011)

Apparently, Nolan is not pretending to dumb down any major incomodateing facts about Selina's life, he'll go truly out with her bio:



> When you run a website like Batman-News.com, you get sent tips and ?scoops? almost every day. I do my best to filter out the BS, and just deliver news from reliable sources here. Back in June I received a tip from a source claiming to know details about Catwoman in The Dark Knight Rises. One of the things mentioned was ?she steals the Batpod? and at the time, I thought that sounded too cool to be true. Well, now Warner Bros. has officially released a picture of Anne Hathaway as Catwoman on top of the Batpod, which means there?s probably some truth in that report I received. Here it is in full? if you?re avoiding details about Catwoman?s backstory, you may not want to continue.
> 
> * "Catwoman is apparently one of the most well written characters we?ve seen in these movies so far and she could potentially steal the show the way Heath Ledger did last time. She does some cool stuff in the movie like jumping out of windows and stealing the Batpod. Her back story is that she has a history of abuse and works as a stripper and is also a pickpocket."
> *
> ...




Way to go, this in my opinion. Shouldn't avoid portraying these moments of her life afraid of public's reception to these points, something that happens about that character even in the comics themselves.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2011)

Why would somebody be blown away? It's just a regular jumpsuit and glasses. Whoa, hold on to your seats!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2011)

Rod said:


> Holy shit, the Gothamites went nuts over authorities:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

As long as she gets that cowl.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the suit but the googles look retarded.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

nice suit by anne


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

What the heck is Batman doing shouting into a microphone in broad daylight?


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 7, 2011)

This will really turn out to be a night scene (cue special night effects)


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2011)

Fucking win. I love you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2011)

Was Bats actually smiling as he was kicking those goons asses. 


   

Fucking win


----------



## kazuri (Aug 7, 2011)

I am personally not looking forward to this. Catwomans character is just too odd to not come off as lame/weird as hell in person. 

Would have much rather seen poison ivy or even jokers henchwoman trying to get revenge or something.


----------



## Adagio (Aug 7, 2011)

kazuri said:


> I am personally not looking forward to this. Catwomans character is just too odd to not come off as lame/weird as hell in person.
> 
> Would have much rather seen poison ivy or even jokers henchwoman trying to get revenge or something.



Yeah, poison ivy is totally not weirder than Catwoman


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2011)

How would Poison Ivy work in Nolan's universe?


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2011)

This movie :sanji im now lost.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

kazuri said:


> I am personally not looking forward to this. Catwomans character is just too odd to not come off as lame/weird as hell in person.
> 
> Would have much rather seen poison ivy or even jokers henchwoman trying to get revenge or something.



Did you happen to forget all the awesome catwomen from the 60s Batman show/movie and Batman Returns?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm wondering over the long hair.


----------



## TSC (Aug 7, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> How would Poison Ivy work in Nolan's universe?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> How would Poison Ivy work in Nolan's universe?



Well, the animated series version of her could have worked.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2011)

More like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG0TRyFD1nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 8, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Nobody posted this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who is this cyclops looking bitch


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 8, 2011)

at Batman rocking out.  If this is a scene in the film, then 

Still, doubts about Catwoman aside (I don't recall that many vital and well fleshed out women in Nolan's films), this should at least be a fun movie.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> at Batman rocking out.  If this is a scene in the film, then
> 
> Still, doubts about Catwoman aside (I don't recall that many vital and well fleshed out women in Nolan's films), this should at least be a fun movie.



Inception had two... can't remember the names, but Ellen Pages character and the wife. Both were pivotal..


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Inception had two... can't remember the names, but Ellen Pages character and the wife. Both were pivotal..



Ellen Page's character was kind of a non-entity next to the others.  She showed concern about Leo's issues and how it would affect everyone, but she wasn't really fleshed out as a full character (though granted the movie was centered around Leo).

Marion Cotillard was fleshed out somewhat, but her characterization was intentionally limited because she was merely a figment of Leo's internal image of his wife, rather than the real thing (it's how he lets go).

As for other films by Nolan:

Rachel in the first two Batman films was the typical childhood friend/love interest.  She was there to serve as pairing fodder, act idealistic, and get killed off in order to motivate the hero while providing angst (aka getting stuffed into the fridge).  Didn't help that Katie Holmes' portrayal wasn't much to speak of (looking back, it was kind of like having to deal with Cameron on _House_ - annoying).

_The Prestige_ was centered around Bale and Jackman, with most of the supporting roles being male.  Scarlett and Jess were there, and while there characters did something, they didn't have much of an impact on my watching of the film.

Granted, these are the films I have seen made by Nolan, so I could be way off base considering that his oeuvre consists of quite a few other movies.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanna complain about Elleng Page in Inception: Funniest thing about her character was that I honestly never got her name in the film. It sounded weird so it bounced off my mind - every single time I watch the movie. And I watched the movie a lot. She's just Ellen Page. Even Leo I thought of as Cob from time to time. And sometimes Jack. 

Batman singing Hey Jude looks awesome. Were they just kicking back and having fun on set, or was that from an actual scene?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 8, 2011)

I just don't like Catwoman's head being uncovered. Can't people deduce her identity? That's my only problem. Plus I think she should have short hair.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2011)

> The Dark Knight Rises Pittsburgh shoot has been something of an open book for the millions of fans of Christopher Nolan’s Batman films, who have all watched the production of this third and final chapter of the series with utmost scrutiny.
> 
> From Bane’s Costume, to a prison riot and a football stadium attack, multiple set-pieces in The Dark Knight Rises have been revealed to the public – but nothing has been more debated than the look of Anne Hathaway’s Catwoman Costume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 9, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about.

:datNolan


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> More like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



actually it might be more like this considering the source

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJstmxb8vyw[/YOUTUBE]

I don't mind catwomen I mean she's not Michelle pfeifer or newmen or kit but all the same. Kinda wish she looked more like catwomen though

Bane seems..badly done physically Hardy is an awesome actor and I don't mind the mad max look but it's he seems really small when clothed it's like as if he's a superhuman Joe pesci..


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if Tom Hardy will be using his British accent as Bane? Surely not?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

British Bane? Yes please.

"Some tea, Batman?"


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, for the record, Bane actually is half-British.


----------



## Tion (Aug 10, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Rachel in the first two Batman films was the typical childhood friend/love interest.  She was there to serve as pairing fodder, act idealistic, and get killed off in order to motivate the hero while providing angst (aka getting stuffed into the fridge).  Didn't help that Katie Holmes' portrayal wasn't much to speak of (looking back, it was kind of like having to deal with Cameron on _House_ - annoying).



I disagree. I thought Rachel was extremely well written. Rachel served more than just 'pairing fodder'. Yeah she does serve as Bruce's love interest but Nolan wrote her to hold her own. In Batman Begins she rejects Bruce, in Dark Knight she has her own life and even goes for Harvey. This doesn't really cry as mere 'superhero love interest' or 'consolation prize', as a lot of previous Batman/Superhero films have done. She, like Alfred, Gordon, Fox, represent the people in Gotham trying to make a difference properly --of course she's going to have a degree of idealism. To the role she was given, she was written well and to justice. To say that females are treated like shit just because Rachel dies is sort of like saying all idealism is farcical in Nolan's films because Dent goes mad and dies. It was also the fact that her role and subsequently death was so _important and pinnacle_ to the central plot that changed the entire dynamics of the film.  I don't really think that can be passed off as 'pairing fodder'.

But yeah Holmes was pretty annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Catwoman gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, for the record, Bane actually is half-British.


Good for him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Catwoman gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.



Yes, I myself am still displeased by the inclusion of Catwoman in this film, and I shall not change my mind, even if she is well-written and well-portrayed, on the basis of the fact that she is in a _Batman_ film, and I very much believe that she is better as an independent character.

Apart from Catwoman's inclusion, however, I am very excited about the film overall, and I still hope that the plot of this film shall involve Bruce's civilian identity being threatened in some manner, as it was not in the first two films.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 10, 2011)

You guys will learn to love Nolan's catwomen when the film is out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Well with Hardy's midget Bane in the mix there has to be something like that to keep the suspense.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 10, 2011)

Midget Bane is like Kid Buu, smaller but stronger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe. He also looks weird.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

Bane probably going to be dubbed by James Earl Jones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that'd be good. He could talk Bruce to death with his deep, sexy, powerful voice.


----------



## Tion (Aug 10, 2011)

Catwoman/Batman ftw


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Bane probably going to be dubbed by James Earl Jones.


*Batman*: I'll never join you! You killed Gotham's future!
*Bane*: Batman, I am Gotham's future!
*Batman*: No. No, that's impossible!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Batman*: I'll never join you! You killed Gotham's future!
> *Bane*: Batman, I am Gotham's future!
> *Batman*: No. No, that's impossible!


*Batman*: Osito got run over by a truck!
*Bane*: NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just imagined the Emperor wandering around in a Catwoman costume.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Get outta here with that Star Wars shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

You watch it sonny


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get outta here with that Star Wars shit.


Yes, give into your hatred!  Come join the Dark Side League of Shadows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got the Schwartz!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've got the Schwartz!



"I see that your Schwartz is as big as mine, Lone Starr; now let's see how you handle it!"


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I just imagined the Emperor wandering around in a Catwoman costume.



Lord. what the heck is wrong with you?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

I just imagined that.

I want to claw out my brains.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I just imagined the Emperor wandering around in a Catwoman costume.





Is this close enough?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

Cannot unsee >_<


----------



## Rod (Aug 11, 2011)

> *Anne Hathaway’s Catwoman Costume Has Secret Cat Ears!
> *
> 
> HollywoodLife.com first told you about Anne Hathaway‘s Catwoman costume and how it would be more tactical than movie costumes of the past. Warner Bros. released a first look at Anne’s “Selina Kyle” character in full Catwoman gear for The Dark Knight Rises and many fans were disappointed she didn’t have any cat ears. But fear not, the costume actually DOES have ears!
> ...



Haha Oh Nolan, you sweet bastard you.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

^

Everyone is still going to hate on Hathaway.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 11, 2011)

I can just hear it now: (The Haters) "she isn't being feline enough as Catwoman"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't really care about Catwoman's character so there is little-to-no chance Hathaway can screw that up for me.


She can screw it up for me by looking like a nosegoblin.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, so that's what he did there... It still looks lame.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh, so that's what he did there... It still looks lame.



yeah, it kinda does.

unrelated: I fucking love your set.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally I think Hathaway looks great in the catsuit. I don't really care much for Catwoman's character anyways... just as long as they find someone who looks good, and Hathaway is easy on the eyes, so it's working good for me. All I care about is that Tom hardy is fucking Bane. All. Of. Mah. MUNNY.  

Tom Hardy is fucking Bane. Oh my. :>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Tom Hardy is midget Bane.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tom Hardy is midget Bane.



He's 5'10... that's pretty tall. But be serious, if Bane was _HUGE _like in the comics shit would look weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and I'm not tall at all. I also have a hard time believing that Tom Hardy is even 5'10", I've seen Bronson.

Shit wouldn't look weird if he was at least 6'6" and muscular. Why not make Bane black and have Michael Jai White play him.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2011)

you won't notice the height issue much in the actual film.


----------



## Jena (Aug 11, 2011)

It's really easy to make people look taller/shorter in movies so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's really easy to make people look taller/shorter in movies so I wouldn't worry about it.


Yeah, take a look at Tom Cruise. He's the size of a regular dog.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, take a look at Tom Cruise. He's the size of a regular dog.



Yeah, they also made Robert Downey Jr look tall in Ironman.. and the guys is pretty short.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

5'9 and 5'7 are short? Darn it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe I said back 5 or so pages ago that all of Bane's scenes will be with him standing over Batman on a platform or something. We'll never see his entire body unless it's CGI or a stunt double.


----------



## Rod (Aug 11, 2011)

*Holy sweet shit. The Batwing fucking lives!*​


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra_HSl_2c0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2011)

Rod said:


> *Holy sweet shit. The Batwing fucking lives!*​


"Can he do that? I didn't know he can do that"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like it could just be a pile of scrap metal off to the heap.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm 5'10" and I'm not tall at all. I also have a hard time believing that Tom Hardy is even 5'10", I've seen Bronson.
> 
> Shit wouldn't look weird if he was at least 6'6" and muscular. Why not make Bane black and have Michael Jai White play him.


Tom Cruise is one of, if not the, shortest man in hollywood. While Cameron Diaz is one of the tallest, if not the tallest.

In the movie "Night and Day" they look pretty much the same height throughout from what I remember.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

Cameron Diaz one of the tallest actresses? At 5'9?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Taller than the 4'10" Cruise.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

Tom Cruise is 5'7. And I'm 5'6.

...

...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

MIDGET PARTY! 

I'm 5'10" I guess I'm a giant compared to you.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

You... you _son of a bitch._ 
















/leaves


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

with camera angels hardy will probably look much taller. but they probably should have gotten someone taller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Have fun at Tinkerbell's tea party, little guy.  Just be careful she doesn't step on you.


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2011)

Stunnas only 15, he should have at least one growth spurt left...

*Batwing* Would have been dope if they chose to use a Helicopter instead of Jet platform. Even though the  project was terminated. I'm positive Bruce Wayne could have got his hands on one. Or just something similar.. The Comanche platform would have been perfect for the scenarios we have seen in photographs/video of riot-like events. 

I suspect this Batwing will be like Harriers and F-35B's, with the ability to hover. Looking at this Batwing, it has a particular look.. like it will hover. 

Then again, what's the point of Batman having a Jet in Nolans series? Since Batman does not kill people... Maybe it's specifically to deal with Bane's fleet of Tumblers?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2011)

This movie better be as good as I know it would


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

It will punch you in the gut, kick you in the balls then ask if you want 2nds.....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises =

1/4 No Mans Land , 1 cup of Night Fall, and oh shit I forgotten


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Three parts Giant Nose Monster.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

18th Hole coming up soon Mr. Wayne...


----------



## Avix (Aug 12, 2011)

I say give Hardy's Bane and Hathaway's Catwoman a chance. It'll be nice to see their interpretations, especially since it's helmed by Nolan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2011)

Avix said:


> I say give Hardy's Bane and Hathaway's Catwoman a chance. It'll be nice to see their interpretations, especially since it's helmed by Nolan.


It's not as much about actors as about costumes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Avix said:


> I say give Hardy's Bane and Hathaway's Catwoman a chance. It'll be nice to see their interpretations, especially since it's helmed by Nolan.





Hatifnatten said:


> It's not as much about actors as about costumes.



Well that's true for Bane, anyway. I have full confidence in Hardy as an actor. But he looks stupid in every image I've seen of Bane. Maybe post-production will look better. Hopefully.

Maybe they can CGI Hathaway to not be a hideous goblinbeast.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys its only Pre-Production come Summer 2012 you'll all laugh at how much you were worrying over nothing...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's true for Bane, anyway. I have full confidence in Hardy as an actor. But he looks stupid in every image I've seen of Bane. Maybe post-production will look better. Hopefully.
> 
> Maybe they can CGI Hathaway to not be a hideous goblinbeast.


Post-production does miracles. In those photos Bat-suit looks incredibly fake and retarded, in the movies a direct opposite.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats what I was saying Hatifnatten wait for the film to come out before going Chernobyl...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

MOVIE GONNA SUCK!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MOVIE GONNA SUCK!!!


Maybe this thread needs to be locked for a bit. Some people can't take the pressure


----------



## Federer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Avix (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's true for Bane, anyway. I have full confidence in Hardy as an actor. But he looks stupid in every image I've seen of Bane. Maybe post-production will look better. Hopefully.
> 
> Maybe they can CGI Hathaway to not be a hideous goblinbeast.



Have you heard the voice? Cus that's more worrying. I hope to god they're doing post production for the voice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2011)

I heard Hardy's Bane voice during the filming at Heinz Field.  I'm very worried now.  He sounds like an old man.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

Remember its pre-production all actors sound quite odd on location and in Studio lots during that phase of a films production ... ADR Looping comes with Post-production as with everything else..


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 12, 2011)

Films are made in post-production. Quit spoiling yourselves and wait for the real film.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

S'why I haven't watched anything yet.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

You say that now but we both know you want Bane you NEEEED Bane thats why you're entrenching yourself in your room away from set footage and photos patiently waiting for the 1st Theatrical Trailer so you can jump up and down like a kid in a candy store be honest it what we're all waiting for that 1st Trailer to send peoples Geek Meter into The Happy Zone


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

To be honest I hope that there is a Gag reel showing the footage of Batman singing to the crowd that was hillarious omg...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> S'why I haven't watched anything yet.



I'm talking about with all the production clips and photos.




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You say that now but we both know you want Bane you NEEEED Bane thats why you're entrenching yourself in your room away from set footage and photos patiently waiting for the 1st Theatrical Trailer so you can jump up and down like a kid in a candy store be honest it what we're all waiting for that 1st Trailer to send peoples Geek Meter into The Happy Zone



I'm trying not to.


----------



## Rod (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 13, 2011)

Now thats just dirty pool Rod


----------



## Rod (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see Bane's face when he notices Batman is going all A-game on him.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I believe I said back 5 or so pages ago that all of Bane's scenes will be with him standing over Batman on a platform or something. We'll never see his entire body unless it's CGI or a stunt double.



Batman 3: The Midget Rises

I wish I could unsee those pictures, now I won't be able to take bane seriously on the big screen, especially with his old man voice


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I heard Hardy's Bane voice during the filming at Heinz Field.  I'm very worried now.  He sounds like an old man.



[YOUTUBE]YSm9DDxQv8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> [YOUTUBE]YSm9DDxQv8E[/YOUTUBE]


MOVIE GONNA SUCK!!! 

I mean just listen to his voice, and do you see that dwarf princess?
And don't get me started on those godawful costumes. Really cinnamon buns for hair?!


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wonder... Why are there so many spoilers of this movie? Photos and video? Were there this many for The Dark Knight? Is it cuz everything is daytime? :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say there are many. There were those early "leaked" teasers showing strange imagery and sounds. Then a Bane in the shadows photo was released. Then the official poster. Then the official teaser-trailer. And now Cat-Woman photo.

Those on-set bootleg photos doesn't really count.


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wouldn't say there are many. There were those early "leaked" teasers showing strange imagery and sounds. Then a Bane in the shadows photo was released. Then the official poster. Then the official teaser-trailer. And now Cat-Woman photo.
> 
> Those on-set bootleg photos doesn't really count.



Yeah they do..


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

You guys think this film will break any box office records?


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> You guys think this film will break any box office records?



Definitely. 

Rising ticket costs, Nolan, and it being the last of Nolans Batman series... It will most likely break at the very least The Dark Knights box office...


----------



## Rod (Aug 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I just wonder... Why are there so many spoilers of this movie? Photos and video? Were there this many for The Dark Knight? Is it cuz everything is daytime? :/



Agree, the anticipation for this movie is just incredible.

I mean, let's look at Narutoforums itself, this thread for a movie that is yet a year far from release is already up to 2,000 posts, basically. BoM Forums has a 525 page topic for this movie alone, SHH went crazy with 855 threads for TDKR, this is just counting the spoileristic ones, all of these 100% active before a single first image released.

Even if we (directed at everyone reading this post) disagree in how we like this or the approach that has, have to recognize at least that Christopher Nolan plus the people involved did good to the health of character to spread that Batmythos word around the globe.

It's pretty satisfying to the inner child of me as a reader/viewer/fan to witness and live this Batman moment (fav hero of childhood) in the long history of the character, happy to see how well he is doing and is received especially nowadays, a genuine feeling free of bias on how he is portrayed!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra_HSl_2c0A[/YOUTUBE]



Interesting.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Batman 3: The Midget Rises
> 
> I wish I could unsee those pictures, now I won't be able to take bane seriously on the big screen, especially with his old man voice



I can't help but wonder what the hell Bats is saying into the microphone in front of city hall. Will most definitely be the narmish scene in the movie.


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2011)

Bender said:


> I can't help but wonder what the hell Bats is saying into the microphone in front of city hall. Will most definitely be the narmish scene in the movie.



The microphone and stand were edited into the image via Photoshop.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Yeah they do..


No they don't..


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> No they don't..



So, you will be shocked by three tumblers, batwing and riots when you go see the movie? Because everyone knows that things released unofficially can not be taken as a direct spoiler?

dee dee dee.


That's why there are TELEGRAMS subforums in Manga forums, to release spoilers. 

I mean, if they weren't spoilers, why wouldn't they just be posted in the main forum?

dee dee dee.

/end argument

Mark another one down for the Grape.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 14, 2011)

A friend of mine's opinion on the catsuit is in my sig. I agree with the last part.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So, you will be shocked by three tumblers, batwing and riots when you go see the movie? Because everyone knows that things released unofficially can not be taken as a direct spoiler?
> 
> dee dee dee.
> 
> ...


You will be shocked by how stupid you are when you'll read this.

What you call a spoiler in regard to manga is a copy of a finished product.

bla bla bla

What you see in those bootleg photos is not an unofficially leaked trailer or screenshot, but just a photo of the shooting set. Everything and anything you see there can be changed and/or cut out from the final product.

bleh bleh bleh

/actual end of argument.

Mark another noob crying on his bathroom's floor after being smitten to shits.


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You will be shocked by how stupid you are when you'll read this.
> 
> What you call a spoiler in regard to manga is a copy of a finished product.
> 
> ...



So, us knowing that there will be 3 Tumblers, used by Bane and a Batwing, isn't a spoiler?
 Wow. You're highly intelligent.



/end sarcasm
/end argument


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's very early to say this movie is gonna suck.

All pre-judgements around internet is ridiculous.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wanted the 2000th post......


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

i'll watch it cause i always luved batman movies! can't wait to watch it! :33


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

neat conversation on first half of batman begins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Still haven't figured out if this movie will be awesome or a horrible flop.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2011)

I just wish Anne Hathaway wasn't involved.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

nothing,and i mean NOTHING can top heath ledgers joker...

N
O
T
H
I
N
G


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing but Hardy's Bane, you mean.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

> I just wish Anne Hathaway wasn't involved.


Same, I'll just drown her out when she speaks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, you guys are talking about Horseface. I wasn't sure at first because you used  her stagename.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

I like her face, she should never speak

my god that oscars with her and james franco

franco I don't mind

but shut up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

You like that thing?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> neat conversation on first half of batman begins



- I wasn't spoiled that Ra's was actually Liam Neeson; first time I saw it, in fact,  thought they had actually *killed Ra's off* and made Ducard the main villain.Which made it obviously a little anti-climatic for me, first time.

- Katie Holmes was better than Maggie Gyllenhall. Maggie smirked the whole way through that movie, like a smug grown up girl in a boys movie. Totally took me out of it.

-Lots of theatres have dark alleys. Every theatre in the city closest to mehas an alley I'd not want to walk down at night. Plus, Thomas Wayne is the type of man who insists on taking public transport even though he's rich; it says something about the man that he doesn't want his money to separate him from ordinary people, or run down parts of Gotham.

-The idea that Bruce blames himself for his parents death is never, ever brought up- to my knowledge- in relation to the either that he actually is to blame. Its given as a part of his motivation; he's atoning, yes, but that doesn't mean he actually has anything to atone for. The writers who suggest that motive don't blame him for the deaths, they just give him a reason to do so himself because it makes for a convincing motivation for why he is so determined to fight crime.

-  Didn't think Joe Chill sounded sincere at all. To me came across more as a coward, willing to spin a yarn aboit how he's sorry but afraid to look Bruce in the eye in case his story is exposed. And I buy that he told Falcone that Thomas "begged like a dog", since he would want to appear like a big man to survive. Not to say that he didn't feel any real remorse, but it was suppressed under a lot of self-pity and refusal to face up to what he had done.

- Bruce mayhave set the fire on purpose, but if he did he probably expected them all to get out (the prisoner ran off; the rest are ninjas). Likely it was just a distraction while he fought Ra's; though, he might have been thinking that burning down the villains base would be a good step towards thwarting their evil schemes. And no, what he said to Liam Neeson at the end doesn't imply he did it on purpose at all; at best, he referred to saving him from falling off the cliff. And I doubt Batman thought saving someone was a mistake- the mistake was Ra's, for taking Bruce's mercy and throwing it in his face.

- Ra's doesn't lie near that often either. Rather, he's deluded, or at least looking at things through the lens of his own prejudices. Thomas really was to blame for not acting; Bruce really did leave Ra's Al Ghul for dead- even if he didn't know that wasn't the real Ra's, what matters is that Bruce tried to fight Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

anne hathaway yes, not whatever fever dream that is

also neat, another musa post to not read


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

That's my artistic rendering of her based on pictures I googled. I think it's rather lifelike.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

ok now draw cristian bale

I must see of more of you artwork


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You like that thing?



Damn, if Anne Hathaway is ugly then most women must be absolute trolls by your standard.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 15, 2011)

Jena, this is "male fantasy-no accountability" realm where we act like we're banging hotties and would turn down the cover of Maxim.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Hathaway's lips are more of a problem than the nose.  She has had joker lips the last few times I have seen her.  Really bright lipstick.  Looks terrible honestly.  She looked awful at the premiere for that crappy movie she has coming out this weekend.

I agree on Katie Holmes being a better Rachel than Maggie G.  Maggie G changed the character completely.  I don't think she even watched Batman Begins before she filmed TDK.  She played herself like she always does.


----------



## Rod (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, regarding Cas' post about the Batman Begins, gotta add one point that personally always comes to mind and clearly contrasts in terms of character, is precisely that moment when Bruce announces to Ra's that_ "doesn't have to save him either"_ in comparison to the interpretation on Neil Gaiman's Bruce in _Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader _ when, if not mistaken, he saves Clayface who was at verge of death and while he sacrifices himself to do so, Clayface wonders something along the lines of: _"After all the things I've done, why you still try to save me? Why? I am not worth it."_

and then as Bruce dies he answers:_ "Everyone is worth it." _



Sums it up, pretty powerful moments in both accounts with pretty 180 manners.


----------



## Vice (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still haven't figured out if this movie will be awesome *or a horrible flop.*



Absolutely zero chance of that, buddy.


----------



## Avix (Aug 16, 2011)

Anne Hathaway is fucking sexy.


----------



## mootz (Aug 16, 2011)

anne is terribad


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

I've quite honestly seen worse lips





Adonis said:


> Jena, this is "male fantasy-no accountability" realm where we act like we're banging hotties and would turn down the cover of Maxim.



Seriously


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Jena, this is "male fantasy-no accountability" realm where we act like we're banging hotties and would turn down the cover of Maxim.



Makes sense.

I guess this *is* the internet, after all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I guess this *is* the internet, after all.


Well I think we can at least acknowledge that she hasn't aged well.  She was looking a lot better during her Havoc days.  (I am talking about in the face.)  

Even a couple of years ago when she filmed Get Smart.  She was more attractive...

Her looks aren't why I am concerned.  She has typecasted herself a little bit with the roles she has chosen.  And in my mind she is pretty much the opposite of Selina Kyle or Catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Damn, if Anne Hathaway is ugly then most women must be absolute trolls by your standard.


No, I just have a difference taste in women than you do. Probably the ones I find very attractive are mediocre or even unattractive to others.

You do realize that not everyone likes the same kind of bitches? Bitches are like wine. Most people don't have a refined palate and will drink whatever's on the fucking shelf.


Vile said:


> Absolutely zero chance of that, buddy.


You say that, but there is always a chance. Always. Every director slips up eventually.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Her looks aren't why I am concerned.  She has typecasted herself a little bit with the roles she has chosen.  And in my mind she is pretty much the opposite of Selina Kyle or Catwoman.


Yeah, I don't really see it either. 
Granted, I'm not _too_ familiar with Anne Hathaway. Alice in Wonderland, Get Smart, Brokeback Mountain, The Devil Wears Prada, Ella Enchanted, and the Princess Diaries are the only things I've seen her in [and the Cat Returns, but that's just her voice]. Aside from the last three, she was forgettable. She pretty much just seems to play "the chick". 



CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I just have a difference taste in women than you do. Probably the ones I find very attractive are mediocre or even unattractive to others.
> 
> You do realize that not everyone likes the same kind of bitches? Bitches are like wine. Most people don't have a refined palate and will whatever's on the fucking shelf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I forgot to add the word "drink".


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> She pretty much just seems to play "the chick".


From what I understand, her role in _Rachel Getting Married_ was different fare for her.


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

Would i be the only one okay with Bane's voice?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait why don't people have faith in Anne Hathaway ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Would i be the only one okay with Bane's voice?


I haven't heard it yet. 


KizaruTachio said:


> Wait why don't people have faith in Anne Hathaway ?



She's a beast.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She's a beast.



Pass the blunt please 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

The nose knows.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Who is a attractive woman in your book ?

On another note it's not like Anne Hathaway doesn't have acting chops. She's been nominated for an Oscar and she has an Emmy, so everyone calm down she won't ruin this movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2011)

> And in my mind she is pretty much the opposite of Selina Kyle or Catwoman.


Now HERE'S a reasonable concern


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Fine Hotties:

Molly Quinn
Genelle Williams
uhhh... that's all I can think of at the moment. Not many hotties in hollywood.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

You know alot of people were mad about Heath Ledger being cast as the Joker, he had just finished broke-back mountain and everyone was raging about it. 

Then he ended up giving us one of the best performances in super-hero films ever. Nobody could have guessed it and everyone was surprised just remember that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I never really bought into his Joker that much to be honest. I've always stood by the fact his voice was a little... funny.

He did all right though, I can't take that away from him. Stole the best performance in the movie.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 16, 2011)

You don't buy into anything so not saying much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't buy it. 

I'm just very realistic when it comes to expectations.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> I'm just very realistic when it comes to expectations.



No offense is mean to be taken but I have to ask what did you expect ?


----------



## Avix (Aug 16, 2011)

Ledger was a great Joker. It was a REAL take on the character. He was no longer a 'villain' he was a terrorist, the clown get up was war paint, scare tactic etc, the laugh was got down. And Ledger put quite a bit of effort into his performance re the hotel thing.

But I hate how Dark Knight is so overrated cus you have all these non-fans going around like "Hey man why so serious haha yeah diditelluhowigotthesescars man it's cool awesome epic"

Dark Knight was good, but in comparison to Batman Begins, shit. Even Ledger's performance can't support a whole film.


----------



## Rod (Aug 16, 2011)

Boy was I just thinking, how out of the unexpected world would that be:

If just as Gordon says *"the Batman must return... he must... he must..."*

Then, out of nowhere fucking Batwing drops by and all of a sudden:



Such levels of badassery would meet no rivalry in history. 

and then I'd laugh for two days.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fine Hotties:
> 
> Molly Quinn
> Genelle Williams
> uhhh... that's all I can think of at the moment. Not many hotties in hollywood.



A 17-year old and that retarded bitch from Warehouse 13?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Avix said:


> Ledger was a great Joker. It was a REAL take on the character. He was no longer a 'villain' he was a terrorist, the clown get up was war paint, scare tactic etc, the laugh was got down. And Ledger put quite a bit of effort into his performance re the hotel thing.
> 
> But I hate how Dark Knight is so overrated cus you have all these non-fans going around like "Hey man why so serious haha yeah diditelluhowigotthesescars man it's cool awesome epic"
> 
> Dark Knight was good, but in comparison to Batman Begins, shit. Even Ledger's performance can't support a whole film.



Mark Hamill's Joker in _Batman: the Animated Series_ will always be my favorite Joker, but I did indeed find Heath Ledger's portrayal of the character to be very diabolical and well-performed. However, I disagree with your final assessment, and believe that _The Dark Knight_ was equally awesome to _Batman Begins,_ a rare instance of a film sequel equaling its predecessor.

As for Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle, I find Anne Hathaway to be fairly attractive, and I have no problem with her being cast in this film, but I shall be focusing on her actual acting skill and how well she plays her role (rather than her appearance), despite my dislike of Selina Kyle being in this film, or, more accurately, that she apparently shall be Catwoman in it. If Selina Kyle appeared in the film, but did not become Catwoman, I would have no problem at all with her presence in it. The reason that I am so upset over her being in this movie is that, with all the hype and attention that this film series is receiving, Selina Kyle/Catwoman's presence in it shall only reinforce the idea, among people who have only a casual familiarity with the Batman franchise, that Catwoman is only a side character and love interest for Batman. I very much hope that the idea of Catwoman being her own self-supporting character shall be pursued again in the near future.


----------



## Vice (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fine Hotties:
> 
> Molly Quinn
> Genelle Williams
> uhhh... that's all I can think of at the moment. Not many hotties in hollywood.



Wow... this is a terrible opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No offense is mean to be taken but I have to ask what did you expect ?


I always set my expectations low. Very low.  For this film I am expecting Batman & Robin.


Bluebeard said:


> A 17-year old and that retarded bitch from Warehouse 13?



Fuckin' A, man. 

Actually, Molly is 18 now. And that retard has huge titties. I couldn't think of anyone better off the top of my head because Hollywood has few hotties.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2011)

Crazy, you have crazy taste in women and pretty much everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

I like hot women. 

Have you seen that show Alphas? There is a hottie in there, too. I just don't know what her name is. Titty-Girl Asia I think is her name.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like hot women.
> 
> Have you seen that show Alphas? There is a hottie in there, too. I just don't know what her name is. *Titty-Girl Asia  *I think is her name.



lol wut

Maybe we should change the subject, Batman doesn't deserve this type of derailing. Why do you think this movie won't be out of the park ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty sure that's her name. Or maybe it's Hot-Ass Mexico. I can't be sure of her ethnicity. 



As for this movie, I think Bane and Catwoman speak for themselves. Bane looks only slightly better (but somehow goofier) than this one:




And Catwoman looks retarded.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

You can't really go by stills it always looks better in the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm basing my low expectations on the stills.

By doing so anything that the movie improves upon will impress me, thus making me enjoy the movie more. It's my way of living, bro. Gotta set them low expectations.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Well damn                                              .


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2011)

admit it, you're doing this on purpose cmx to get responses out of people


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Rod said:


> Boy was I just thinking, how out of the unexpected world would that be:
> 
> If just as Gordon says *"the Batman must return... he must... he must..."*
> 
> ...



Oh god I forgot about the bat thumbs up. Honestly its scenes like that that make me wonder how anybody can outright hate Batman Forever.

It was just ridiculous enough to be hilarious, but not enough to reach B & R levels.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bros. I just watched Over The Edge from New Batman Adventures. Dead Batgirl + Pissed off Gordon trying to kill Bruce + Bane = Holy Shit!


----------



## TSC (Aug 18, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Bros. I just watched Over The Edge from New Batman Adventures. Dead Batgirl + Pissed off Gordon trying to kill Bruce + Bane = Holy Shit!



That was an awesome episode.


in other news....

MEET the CAT WOMAN!

prepare for raging hard on! Especially you CMX.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKvQvWTZFWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

inb4 someone thinks she's serious and calls her stupid or that she shouldn't speak


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 18, 2011)

That bitch is stupid and shouldn't speak.







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> That bitch is stupid and shouldn't speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grape (Aug 18, 2011)

TSC said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKvQvWTZFWg[/YOUTUBE]



This raised my respect level for her. That shit was pretty funny.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teeeulkbt6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder if this makes a return in batman 3 

*runs away*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Castiel said:


> admit it, you're doing this on purpose cmx to get responses out of people


No, I really don't. I'm just voicing my opinion. It's not my fault people have crappy opinions.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I really don't. I'm just voicing my opinion. It's not my fault people have crappy opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

But I'm not lying.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 18, 2011)

What the heck are you guys talking about now?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

0Fear said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about now?



Sexy-ass Hathaway

Batman what else ?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Batman what else ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm talking about hating Anne Hathaway's face and how I think Batman 3 (which is what I'm calling it) could suck due to her face and Bane looking like a cheap cosplay so I'm lowering my expectations in order to make sure I am at least surprised by its astounding quality.

Or pleased because I was right about how shitty it is. 

That's called playing both sides.


----------



## Rod (Aug 18, 2011)

There's some rumor going on, Superman was pushed far even after the initial combo with Batman in summer because TDKR is about to be split into two movies, with MOS matching now second movie's timeline, hints on the scenes being done today as "290" a very high account for a single movie, the sort of Christmas set going on, etc... 


:0


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 18, 2011)

catwoman and bane both look like shit:amazed hathaway was an awful choice to play her. hopefully they start out bad so we dont end up with none of that 2 face shit, turning evil cause my girlfriend died and whatnot.

and the batwing doesnt really fit in with the style of the other two movies.

imma keep my hopes up cause of that badass poster.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

And the shit storm starts again let's just talk about this instead.



Rod said:


> There's some rumor going on, Superman was pushed far even after the initial combo with Batman in summer because TDKR is about to be split into two movies, with MOS matching now second movie's timeline, hints on the scenes being done today as "290" a very high account for a single movie, the sort of Christmas set going on, etc...
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 19, 2011)

I happen to like Anne's face.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2011)

0Fear said:


> I happen to like Anne's face.



Her face reminds me of a girl I used to know, so I don't know whether I hate her or love her. Bah, standard lonely internet user talk.

Also, fuck being split into two movies. I would think they would've announced that by now. But if it turns out to be true, my anticipation for the film has mightily declined.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd fuck Hathaway's face.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I'd fuck Hathaway's face.



Yeah but you'd have to wait until I'm through with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Gross. You guys are making me ill. 


Splitting it into two movies? What is this? Kill Bill?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gross. You guys are making me ill.
> 
> 
> Splitting it into two movies? What is this? Kill Bill?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 19, 2011)

Rod said:


> There's some rumor going on, Superman was pushed far even after the initial combo with Batman in summer because TDKR is about to be split into two movies, with MOS matching now second movie's timeline, hints on the scenes being done today as "290" a very high account for a single movie, the sort of Christmas set going on, etc...
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Man I hate Anne Hathaway. Gross.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2011)

O                   U


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Dude, people agree with me:



Even Anne agrees with me:



And look at the fucking magazine cover!  She has the face of a pack mule.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dude, people agree with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you hype ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Am I hype? I am not up on all the street lingo. What the fuck does that fucking mean?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Am I hype? I am not up on all the street lingo. What the fuck does that fucking mean?



...I think it means "excited".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

hype 	
1. Very excited for something. This connotation requires that the word hype be followed by the word "for". Using "all" before the word hype accentuates the amount of excitement.

2. Very angry or upset at something. This connotation requires that the word hype be followed by the word "at." If neither "at" or "for" is used, the second definition is implied. Again, using "all" before the word hype accentuates the amount of anger.

1. "My dog Cookie was all hype for his walk because he had to pee."

2. "I was all hype.", or "I was all hype at my girlfriend for cheating on me."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

The way you used it didn't make sense.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

The way I used it is the way most people use the word. Seriously though Batman doesn't deserve shitty spam like this let's talk about the movie.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

The reason why it's confusing is because the word hype is a noun, but you used it as an adjective.

I'm also not up on the lingo, I guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The way I used it is the way most people use the word.



No it isn't.

**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Look at the 2nd def.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Look at the 2nd def.



I don't doubt that it's slang 

But "hype" is a noun. 



Whatever. This seriously doesn't matter.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't doubt that it's slang
> 
> But "hype" is a noun.
> 
> ...



I know hype is a noun but the context in which I used was the people my age use it quote on quote the "slang version". Like the difference between my real dog and my friend that I call my dog.


Yes what you said.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

Speaking of pets being considered friends, will Selina Kyle have a cat join her on her adventures, like in the cartoon? Or will they simply swarm her apartment, like in the movie?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Speaking of pets being considered friends, will Selina Kyle have a cat join her on her adventures, like in the cartoon? Or will they simply swarm her apartment, like in the movie?


She will use them like this


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Speaking of pets being considered friends, will Selina Kyle have a cat join her on her adventures, like in the cartoon? Or will they simply swarm her apartment, like in the movie?



As much as the idea of a cat riding on the back of her motorbike amuses me, they're probably going to go more in the direction of that latter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

She will probably have a Hello Kitty backpack.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> As much as the idea of a cat riding on the back of her motorbike amuses me, they're probably going to go more in the direction of that latter.



Epic catlady


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

As much as I would love to have her take a cat with her on heists and stuff, that wouldn't be too realistic, lmao.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

The cat would have a matching leather outfit and goggles.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> As much as I would love to have her take a cat with her on heists and stuff, that wouldn't be too realistic, lmao.



if batman can take a tank on patrol, i dont see why she wouldnt be able to take a cat.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

If you were a master thief, would _you_ take a cat with you on a heist?


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

^

Depends if it's an incredibly intelligent cat.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If you were a master thief, would _you_ take a cat with you on a heist?



Well, when the cat is basically a master thief in its own right....


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If you were a master thief, would _you_ take a cat with you on a heist?



depends on the usefullness of the cat.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never heard of a cat in real life that was capable of assisting in a heist.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never heard of a cat in real life that was capable of assisting in a heist.



this is based on a comic, not real life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> this is based on a comic, not real life.



based on a comic but not as cartoonish as one.

thats why he refuse to use villains with super powers.

I thought people were joking about the whole cat thing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never heard of a cat in real life that was capable of assisting in a heist.



Yeah that would be fucking stupid. Now Ferrets   on the other hand......


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

But it's the most realistic adaption of the comic on film thus far. I can suspend my disbelief for a martial arts master living hundreds upon thousands of years through a magical pool, a terrorist in the guise of a clown, and a mercenary or whatever who gains super strength through venom injections, but a house cat capable of bypassing state of the art security systems and nabbing an over-sized diamond? That's too far.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never heard of a cat in real life that was capable of assisting in a heist.



As far as you know. 

If there were a successful cat heister, it would be successful enough not to get caught, right?



By the way, that episode in your sig was so sad.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> not as cartoonish as one.





> thats why he refuse to use villains with super powers.
> 
> I thought people were joking about the whole cat thing


bane is the only bat villain that i can think of who has super powers and theyre using him.


Stunna said:


> But it's the most realistic adaption of the comic on film thus far. I can suspend my disbelief for a martial arts master living hundreds upon thousands of years through a magical pool, a terrorist in the guise of a clown, and a mercenary or whatever who gains super strength through venom injections, but a house cat capable of bypassing state of the art security systems and nabbing an over-sized diamond? That's too far.



really? cant tell if youre being serious over the internet.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm dead serious, but if you could hear me, I would have said it sarcastically anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2011)

bane isn't the only one

and he's using drugs to enhance his body, not exactly a superpower.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

Crazymoronx has successfully trolled this thread using his troll tentacles


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

As soon as Nolan's trilogy concludes, I honestly won't care if they introduce super-powered villains into his continuity. But no matter how fantastic it becomes, I still wouldn't accept heist-pulling felines. I just wanna see Mr. Freeze on screen again. Done right.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> bane isn't the only one
> 
> and he's using drugs to enhance his body, not exactly a superpower.


who else? i just remembered, croc has a skin condition or some shit that gives him super strength. and he's apparently canon to the nolan batman series.


Stunna said:


> I'm dead serious, but if you could hear me, I would have said it sarcastically anyway.



eh, different strokes for different folks. i kinda place all that shit on the same level. its a superheroe movie afterall.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> who else? i just remembered, croc has a skin condition or some shit that gives him super strength. and he's apparently canon to the nolan batman series.



Clayface, Poison Ivy, Scarecrow for a while, several others.

Bane actually doesn't. Croc isn't canon to the Nolan series; _Gotham Knights_ doesn't count.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Clayface, Poison Ivy,


totaly forgot about these two


> Bane actually doesn't.


doesnt he have super strength?


> Croc isn't canon to the Nolan series; _Gotham Knights_ doesn't count.



why not? it was written by the same guy who did begins and dark knight.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

There was also the literal Batman.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> doesnt he have super strength?



At present I believe he managed to achieve his Venom level of strength through sheer hard training.

Which would that, no, he doesn't, and he never did.



> why not? it was written by the same guy who did begins and dark knight.



The producers said it wasn't really, and the whole episode clashes in tone with the movies. Scarecrow is different, Croc doesn't belong, and Batman is capable of feats his film counterpart isn't.

But the producer thing pretty much seals it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> There was also the literal Batman.


manbat? 

oh god what am becoming, a year ago i wouldn't know who these people were


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> At present I believe he managed to achieve his Venom level of strength through sheer hard training.
> 
> Which would that, no, he doesn't, and he never did.


....i dont really know what any of that means. venom is used to give him superpowers, right? if he can use the strength withought the venom, it should still be a superpower.



> The producers said it wasn't really, and the whole episode clashes in tone with the movies. Scarecrow is different, Croc doesn't belong, and Batman is capable of feats his film counterpart isn't.
> 
> But the producer thing pretty much seals it.



do you know when they said that? (not arguing, just curious)

i actually thought the tone was the same as the movies. it just had a really weird art style. i figured scarecrow was permanently fucked up from when batman sprayed him with the gas in begins, and of course the action is going to be over-the-top; its a cartoon and it looks really cool.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> ....i dont really know what any of that means



Venom is a drug Bane gives himself to enhance his strength. In some versions his strength really is superhuman, but its arguable if that makes it a power. In the comics, Bane weans himself off of it and gains the same level of strength through intense training, which means it couldn't be superhuman.



> do you know when they said that? (not arguing, just curious)



Well, I got it off of Wikipedia. There _are_ two links, both from late 2007. One doesn't work but the other is Wizard magazine, so I guess they were interviewed.



> i actually thought the tone was the same as the movies. it just had a really weird art style. i figured scarecrow was permanently fucked up from when batman sprayed him with the gas in begins. and of course the action is going to be over-the-top; its a cartoon and it looks really cool.



I think its a little bit darker and weirder than the films, personally.

Scarecrow isn't that messed up after Batman sprays him in _Begins_, or at the start of _The Dark Knight_. His motives are very different- kidnapping a Cardinal to murder him for helping the poor is something the comic book one might do, but this one doesn't seem _that_ messed up.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I think its a little bit darker and weirder than the films, personally.
> 
> Scarecrow isn't that messed up after Batman sprays him in _Begins_, or at the start of _The Dark Knight_. His motives are very different- kidnapping a Cardinal to murder him for helping the poor is something the comic book one might do, but this one doesn't seem _that_ messed up.


bane level strength is superhuman though (going by wiki). even if he gets it by training, its still super.

i had to look up the movie real quick. it was a _lot_ weirder than i remember.

he definitely seemed that messed up at the end of begins riding the horse and everything though. i think the writer just changed his mind on how he wanted to portray the character.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never heard of a cat in real life that was capable of assisting in a heist.



The cat can serve as a distraction.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2011)

I really hope that rumor about making TDKR into 2 movies is false. This ain't HP7. There is no need for it.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone discussed the rumors that have started going around about who the villain behind the movie is? I won't say it here as even though it's a rumor it's not completely unfounded. Nothing is confirmed though. If it does turn out to be true then i won't consider myself too spoiled, i had predicted it might happen beforehand. 

If you want to know look it up go ahead but do so at your own risk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Manbat! 

Might as well bring in Killer Croc while we're at it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2011)

Why would the mastermind behind the plot be anyone besides Ra's?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Because it's cooler with monsters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 25, 2011)

Gotta be Riddler. This is his last Batman movie and he's been browsing through iconic villains.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nolan has already said its not the Riddler.

I'm still holding out for Hugo Strange. He would fit going by the story, the cast list, and a comment Gary Oldman once gave about another villain to be announced, from way back in the older stories.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2011)

Ra's, Talia, Bane, and Catwoman... I think the villain quota's been met. No need to introduce another mastermind outside of Ra's in my opinion. If by providence we were given another Nolan film though, I would want Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 25, 2011)

[sp=The answer is obvious]King Tut!
​[/sp]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 25, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Nolan has already said its not the Riddler.


Yeah, and then what a shock, he reveals that he was just


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Riddler wouldn't fit into the story; he'd be a step down from all the others in terms of menace; and half the time someone suggests how they could make him work in the story, he comes off as a ipoff of Hugo Strange.

Riddler is a decent villain but really, there are so many that should be ahead of him. And he was only brought up because Oldman made some lame joke after the last film was out.



Doctor Crane said:


> [sp=The answer is obvious]King Tut!
> ​[/sp]



Don't be ridiculous.

No way the studio would let Nolan bring in such an insanely evil mastermind. Gotham would be a bloodbath and Bruce would have to die if they did that monster right.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 27, 2011)

Isn't riddler a good guy anyway now?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2011)

Castiel said:


> neat conversation on first half of batman begins



rest of begins



first part of TDK


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Isn't riddler a good guy anyway now?



No he got his memory back and is a villain again.


----------



## Koi (Sep 9, 2011)

God damn she looks like Time Sale's Selina, who I think is my favorite.  I am tentatively sold.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Link removed (more here)


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> God damn she looks like Time Sale's Selina, who I think is my favorite.  I am tentatively sold.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



holy crap, I'd hit that in a heart beat


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> God damn she looks like Time Sale's Selina, who I think is my favorite.  I am tentatively sold.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that outfit looks very Batman Returns-ish.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

inb4 CM                                         .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS 

Bale at least remains dapper.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow 3 minutes I deserve a rep or something.


----------



## Koi (Sep 9, 2011)

Bale's suit actually looks like shit, which is a first in a Nolan movie.  It's just.. ill-fitting, actually.  It's far too baggy on that GQMF.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> that outfit looks very Batman Returns-ish.


That's my favorite Batman movie; this one just got +10 points.


Koi said:


> Bale's suit actually looks like shit, which is a first in a Nolan movie.  It's just.. ill-fitting, actually.  It's far too baggy on that GQMF.


Hopefully he'll don different attire when fighting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> Bale's suit actually looks like shit, which is a first in a Nolan movie.  It's just.. ill-fitting, actually.  It's far too baggy on that GQMF.


Looks better than Anne "Horseface" Hathaway.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

CM you are a cool guy from what I can tell, and your pretty funny in other threads.

But your taste in women is shit man.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 14, 2011)

> You think you know everything about Marion Cotillard's character in "The Dark Knight Rises"? To riff on a familiar phrase around these parts, you have no idea — maybe, that is.
> 
> MTV News caught up with the Oscar winning actress at the New York City premiere of her new movie "Contagion" last night, and we had to ask her about her work on Christopher Nolan's latest Batman movie. Some potential spoilers lie ahead, so proceed with caution…
> 
> ...



Video: commentary from “Hunger Games” director Gary Ross, who will lend insight into the footage and answer some burning questions we have about the adaptation


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

I watched that video. I think she's lying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Cuff cleavage is overrated, man. This is 2011, not 1924.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I watched that video. I think she's lying.



I don't think she is.

Though I kind of don't want her to be either.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

Well then I'm disappoint.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> rest of begins
> 
> 
> 
> first part of TDK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I should watch TDK again. I've only seen it once and it has been a while.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should watch TDK again. *I've only seen it once* and it has been a while.


 Such blasphemy!

Granted, for a while there, I'd only seen bits and pieces of Batman Begins and had no intention of watching the full thing. Now, I own it and have watched it any number of times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Well generally speaking I don't watch movies more than once. Even great movies. Even the best movies.

I mean I've only seen Scott Pilgrim twice. Think about it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I re-watch movies all the time. Off the top of my head I've seen Terminator 2 seven times I believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I have seen Terminator 2 twice, and one of those times was because a girl wanted to watch it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well generally speaking I don't watch movies more than once. Even great movies. Even the best movies.


Why though? Are they not enjoyable movies?


> I mean I've only seen Scott Pilgrim twice. Think about it.


So few times?  I've watched it may be seven times, possibly more.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

I have the same problem, I rarely watch movies twice unless I want to see it with someone, or it's something like Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I just don't get into seeing movies more than once unless it meets one of these qualifiers:

1) Missable items that warrant re-watch (things like Memento, Vanilla Sky, The Matrix)
2) Utmost quality (Scott Pilgrim)
3) Uber Nostalgia & 10+ years since last viewing


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim? One time was enough for me. _Maybe_ twice.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

The first time I went in thinking it was gonna be  like the novel, it's more of a visual delight than anything. Things that aren't good story wise but are flashy and action packed make for good re-watches.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Understandable. It was very visually delighting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Scott Pilgrim? One time was enough for me. _Maybe_ twice.


You just don't _get it_. 



KizaruTachio said:


> The first time I went in thinking it was gonna be  like the novel, it's more of a visual delight than anything. Things that aren't good story wise but are flashy and action packed make for good re-watches.



First time I went in thinking it was going to be an action movie or something based off of a comic book I had never read.


Then it was fucking hilarious.
Then it was fucking awesome.
Then it was fucking over.

Best movie ever. Also the best soundtrack ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First time I went in thinking it was going to be an action movie or something based off of a comic book I had never read.
> 
> 
> Then it was fucking hilarious.
> ...



I didn't say all that now.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen Scott Pilgrim like 10 times now. Mainly because I was stuck in a hotel for a week and they played it on HBO non fucking stop.


Movie is win. It still cracks me up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2011)

I nearly fell asleep watching Scott Pilgrim


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never seen Scott Pilgrim


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 21, 2011)

I never bothered to see Scott Pilgrim either


----------



## Sine (Sep 24, 2011)

well.. alright


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

son, i am disappoint.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Costumes ALWAYS look better post production.

Trust me.

Also I never knew she had hips like that.....the things I would do......the horrible things.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol Chris trollan.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

expectation decrease percentile: 16%


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2011)

shiner said:


> well.. alright



So. . . how are they going to have a fight in heels?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2011)

shiner said:


> well.. alright


why is she wearing high heels? aren't these movies supposed to be a bit more realistic? i get that high heels are supposed to be sexy, but that doesn't distract me from the fact that its anne hathaway wearing them.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Late on the last page, but I think ive seen Scott Pilgrim over 15+ times now. Every time is as good as the first.

Hell I just watched it again today. Every time I see it on I just watch it, or at least a few parts here and there.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> IF YOU WANT TO FIGHT ME...YOUR NOT THE BRIGHTEST!






Back to Catwoman. First its, _"BAWW doesnt look like Catwoman!" _. Now she looks like Catwoman and its _"too unrealistic"_ 

Don't ever change you guys. All I know is


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

This movie is going to blow.  Every detail that comes in makes me less interested.  Bane's voice is a mess.  Anne Hathaway is in the movie.  Her costume sucks.  She is wearing high heels for some reason.  Batman can't hold onto any of his gadgets.  All of his vehicles are being stolen.  Suck suck suck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Late on the last page, but I think ive seen Scott Pilgrim over 15+ times now. Every time is as good as the first.
> 
> Hell I just watched it again today. Every time I see it on I just watch it, or at least a few parts here and there.
> 
> ...



This guy, I like this guy. 

Instead of being bummed about the bad parts of the  costume  let's talk about it's better ASSets.


----------



## Tion (Sep 25, 2011)

Have trust in Nolan.

Also I don't get the Hathaway hate. She's a fine actress and I've always thought quite charming. She just collaborates in shit movies. Also I was skeptical with Heath Ledger casting initially in TDK and we were all wrong for that one...


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

amazing how Anne doesn't look like she's a A-Cup in that outfit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, at least I can see now where cat is in that Cat-woman outfit. It still looks retarded *on set*. But so does Batman's costume. It should look better on the screen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

The bitching and complaining is highly familiar I believe we travelled this road with The Dark Knight in reguards to Harvey Dent and The Joker and we know how that bashing turned out -- "There's no way in Hell that guy who played in Brokeback Mountain can play The Joker without screwing it up -- 2 Trailers and a film later OMG no one will be able to surpass this interpretation of The Joker nowz"

And the same thing with the guy who played Dent in the film -- so really Deja vu in The
Bat Film Community is not the Vacation Spot to visit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

I said something similar Hell. Don't worry when the movie comes out they'll see.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

>people bitching about dark knight rises
>remembers how people bitched about ledger being the joker

I trust Nolan.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't like Catwomans look, but I'm sure the film will be fine.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> >people bitching about dark knight rises
> >remembers how people bitched about ledger being the joker
> 
> I trust Nolan.


lol.  People just insist on reciting the Ledger casting.  It has nothing to do with Hathaway portraying Selina Kyle.  Ledger was a talented actor.  Ledger displayed versatility during his acting career.  Hathaway... not so much.  Additionally, Nolan has had a lot of trouble with female characters.  Either they are poorly written and used as plot devices or he just doesn't choose the right actresses to tackle the roles.

Hathaway has been wearing stilettos for weeks now.  I think it's reasonable to assume that it's part of the catwoman attire.  And boy is it ridiculous.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 25, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> >people bitching about dark knight rises
> >remembers how people bitched about ledger being the joker
> 
> I trust Nolan.



NOLAN CAN DO NO WRONG!!!
He's Kubo of movies.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

People acting like this isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 25, 2011)

This is perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

'Cause it isn't? I thought Pfeiffer was a great Catwoman.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol she was corny to me sorry, trying to say that costume looks good either is just flat out wrong she doesn't look like a criminal she looks like a gimp.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Ironically Halley had the best costume.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Ironically you're wrong. Sorry, but Pfeiffer has the best costume and portrayal in my opinion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Well considering her only competition was Haley Berry in that shitty movie I'm not surprised.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  People just insist on reciting the Ledger casting.  It has nothing to do with Hathaway portraying Selina Kyle.  Ledger was a talented actor.  Ledger displayed versatility during his acting career.  Hathaway... not so much.  Additionally, Nolan has had a lot of trouble with female characters.  Either they are poorly written and used as plot devices or he just doesn't choose the right actresses to tackle the roles.
> 
> Hathaway has been wearing stilettos for weeks now.  I think it's reasonable to assume that it's part of the catwoman attire.  And boy is it ridiculous.



Ledger was a damn fine actor, but that doesn't change the fact that most people, myself included, didn't like the idea of him being the Joker when it was first announced. I remember thinking "Well I liked him on A Knight's Tale, but he just seems like a Hollywood pretty boy". Fortunately, I was wrong and Ledger gave us one of the best interpretations of the Joker.

I think Hathaway is a good actress from what I've seen of her. Sure, the costume looks weird on her, but most comic costumes look weird until you finally watch them in the big screen.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ironically you're wrong. Sorry, but Pfeiffer has the best costume and portrayal in my opinion.



Portrayal? yes.

Costume? No.

I like Hathaway's costume. Wait, is that a cat's ear shape I see on her hair? 

Inb4 CMX


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

People acting like Anne Hathaway isn't a good actress.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

You know what really bothers me about her costume? Her hair; I wish it were shorter. Or inside a cowl.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Hair, really man ?


----------



## Sine (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:
			
		

> You know what really bothers me about her costume? Her hair; I wish it were shorter. Or inside a cowl.



have to agree 

--




			
				The Pseudo said:
			
		

> I like Hathaway's costume. Wait, is that a cat's ear shape I see on her hair?





itallmakessensenow.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hair, really man ?



Yes the hair. What's the problem?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> People acting like Anne Hathaway isn't a good actress.


She has the goofball schtick down.  And she can play the troubled youth type roles as well (Havoc, Love and Other Drugs).  But she can't be a sex symbol.  She doesn't ooze sensuality.  Never has never will.  Would like Cotillard in this role a lot more than her.  Eva Green was announced as a candidate.  She would have been perfect.  Lots of better choices.

Nolan is leaving himself open to unnecessary criticism by not dying her hair black also.  Selina Kyle has black hair.  It would have been so easy to do.  Perfectionists would have gotten it right (Fincher)... I just don't understand why the hair is brown.  Is arrogance the reason?

Shorter hair would look better as well.  One Day might have been an awful film.  But she should have kept the hairstyle.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Her hair color doesn't really bother me, but I can see why it would to others. I guess because Pfeiffer was a blonde Kyle and I liked her anyway. And I agree, Hathaway isn't nearly as sensual as Cotillard.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yes the hair. What's the problem?



I'm sorry I don't mean to make it seem like I'm specifically aiming  at you. It's just every-time I go into this thread it's someone complaining about Catwoman. 

The movie hasn't even come out, yet that doesn't stop people from prejudging it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't worry this is only the PRE-Batman Production Hateing on a film thats not out yet that has characters portrayed by people who'll screw it up ROUND 1 -- ENCORE

ROUND 2 -- STARZ


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> She has the goofball schtick down.  And she can play the troubled youth type roles as well (Havoc, Love and Other Drugs).  But she can't be a sex symbol.  She doesn't ooze sensuality.  Never has never will.  Would like Cotillard in this role a lot more than her.  Eva Green was announced as a candidate.  She would have been perfect.  Lots of better choices.



You know what this is a good criticism. She isn't  necessarily  seductive, she's cute but not really sensual. (Which is funny because she pulls her boobs out in most of her movies )

I'd even go as far as to  agree with you if it wasn't for one movie, that movie is black swan. Natalie Portman is a lot like Anne Hathaway, if she was in Anne position I'd promise you people would be saying the same things. This might be Anne's breakaway role into something much deeper and sexy.

She's never had the chance to be seductive if you think about it, not to the degree of this character at least.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's just every-time I go into this thread it's someone complaining about Catwoman.


There is a good reason for that.  She is the unknown variable.  We are comfortable with the other aspects of the project.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Everybody post sexy pics of Anne! I believe in Nolan!


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree that Marion Cotillard would've been sexier as Catwoman


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Portrayal? yes.
> 
> Costume? No.
> 
> ...


That explains it then.


Her headpiece looks like it came from a 1$ kiddy halloween costume, and even then, I've seen halloween costume headpieces that could beat the shit out of this one.

Also, high heels really Nollan? If he's gonna keep using the realism excuse for shitty concepts he should at least stick to it all the way through....

If he's ok with throwing it out the window just to give her high heels, why not do it and give her a real catwoman outfit...


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dargor, you havent even seen the movie yet, its called pre-production for a reason. Calm yourself.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Catwoman has had high heels before, in a lot of inarnations. She also doesn't always have black hair (in _B:TAS,_ for instance, she's a redhead).

Doesn't mean she _should_ have them, just that she has.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 25, 2011)

They're not gonna change the costume's design this late into production and special camera effects can't fix a bad design.

I'm just plain disapointed.


Amateur cosplays I think are actually better than this million dollars production set...

*Spoiler*: __ 











Like Rukia said earlier, Catwoman always was about the sexiness, be it in her speech, looks or movements. Looking at those cosplays I get the sexy vibe.

Looking at that DKR costume design and knowing Hathaway has no sensual background whatsoever (not to mention I don't find her physicially attractive to begin with) makes me sad panda. If Joe Smith can come up with a better costume in his backyard, what the hell is Nollan's team doing?



masamune1 said:


> Catwoman has had high heels before, in a lot of inarnations. She also doesn't always have black hair (in _B:TAS,_ for instance, she's a redhead).
> 
> Doesn't mean she _should_ have them, just that she has.


It's not so much that she should or shouldn't have them, it's that realisticly speaking, fighting in high heels is retarded. "Staying realistic" has been Nollan's answer to anyone who'd question his choices from day 1. If he's gonna throw out that rule just to give catwoman some (bad looking) high heels in an attempt to send out the sexiness vibe, why not just go all out.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Whatever bro. All im saying is don't act like AnneWoman = fail is a sure thing before you have even seen a trailer. Then again it might be a smart thing to run your expectations into the ground. Its just not wise to bash before you even know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Whatever bro. All im saying is don't act like AnneWoman = fail is a sure thing before you have even seen a trailer.


I've seen a trailer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes but your not acting like Anne Hathaway is the devil either.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> It's not so much that she should or shouldn't have them, *it's that realisticly speaking, fighting in high heels is retarded. "Staying realistic" has been Nollan's answer to anyone who'd question his choices from day 1.* If he's gonna throw out that rule just to give catwoman some (bad looking) high heels in an attempt to send out the sexiness vibe, why not just go all out.



I know; thats what I was saying. Though they've never been as "realistic" as he likes to think).

And why do you keep calling him "Nollan"?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I've seen a trailer.





____


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel like that's such a minor complaint. 

So your telling me during the movie your gonna say 

"This fight is good in all. But the fact that she has heels ruined  the scene for me."


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not like we've much else to talk about at the moment.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I feel like that's such a minor complaint.
> 
> So your telling me during the movie your gonna say
> 
> "This fight is good in all. But the fact that she has heels ruined  the scene for me."



i doubt anybodies gonna be saying that. its just annoying to hear so much talk about realism and then see the character in high heels. her mask at least serves a purpose in that it hides her face and hair, but they couldn't even give her that. instead they choose to keep the high heels.

also, there's not much else to talk about.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> Have trust in Nolan.
> 
> Also I don't get the Hathaway hate. She's a fine actress and I've always thought quite charming. She just collaborates in shit movies. Also I was skeptical with Heath Ledger casting initially in TDK and we were all wrong for that one...



hey whats next, they go in this direction for Batman and The Boy Wonder


*Spoiler*: __ 



next spoiler button is very gay, click at your own risk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with Dargor completely

i've seen better catwoman costumes at Halloween parties.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah me too.

If people invited me to parties.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2011)

probably still not the final costume. seems unpractical to just let her hair flow out like that, making it easy to grab. then again, Bats wears a cape so...
killer heels are realistically a pain, seriously. but here it's a movie, so I'm okay with Selina wearing heels.



> (in B:TAS, for instance, she's a redhead)


blonde actually, and she was pretty hot.

erm.. yeah.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my _God._ Put a cowl on her! Cover up that hair!


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

rather have this for catwoman anne isn't showing any skin off


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Only thing I'd want carried over from those is that cowl. Showing that much skin would be way more unrealistic than fighting in heels. Seriously, 75% of my problems with Nolan's Catwoman would be instantly rectified if her hair was shorter and, or, concealed in a cowl. Those ears poking up from her head look ridiculous. I really can't comprehend this design decision. It's hard to take seriously. And that's coming from someone who has nothing against a grown man who fights crime dressed like a bat in a semi-realistic setting.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad this article was written.  More people need to know what we are dealing with.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I really wish people would stop comparing her to Heath Ledger.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 26, 2011)

what's there to compare


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I really wish people would stop comparing her to Heath Ledger.


People are clinging to that.  Heath Ledger's performance is like a life preserver.  This project is going to be a failure.  Utter "In Nolan we trust" all you like.  It makes no difference.

I think Warner Bros forced Christopher Nolan to add Selina Kyle.  I also think they forced him to cast Anne Hathaway in the part.  If the rumors are true...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Batman will have to be rebooted after this chapter.  He either dies or is crippled and there is just no way for the studio to continue these films.  So they made Nolan compromise with this Selina Kyle nonsense.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Only thing I'd want carried over from those is that cowl. Showing that much skin would be way more unrealistic than fighting in heels. Seriously, 75% of my problems with Nolan's Catwoman would be instantly rectified if her hair was shorter and, or, concealed in a cowl. Those ears poking up from her head look ridiculous. I really can't comprehend this design decision. It's hard to take seriously. And that's coming from someone who has nothing against a grown man who fights crime dressed like a bat in a semi-realistic setting.



i agree. i dont want her to look like a stripper.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

There is only one Ledger and he is on The Other Side chilling with Hollywood Legends.

nuff said.'

Now back to trolling the pre-production of The Dark Knight Rises...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes this move will be horrible because Catwoman has long hair and she also does not have a cowl. For those two reasons alone this movie will be shit.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

No, she'll just _look_ horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Catwoman gonna suuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Catwoman was just thrown in to avoid using Robin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel like I'm being trolled when people say she's beautiful. I mean, I know a lot of people on the Internet are sexually repressed and have bad taste in women, but c'mon!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

Look at number 7.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Ignoring her placement, that has to be the single most terrible list of objectifying women I've ever seen in my entire life.

It's filled up with ugly skanks.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ignoring her placement, that has to be the single most terrible list of objectifying women I've ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> It's filled up with ugly skanks.



Is it objectifying if they agree to it ? I'm asking you a legitimate question, not even trying to be antagonistic. 

I bet you more people would disagree with you on that one. You just have odd taste in woman that's cool, calling them "skank"s is a bit much though don't you think ?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Anne Hathaway, Cameron Diaz, and Katy Perry in the top 10?  

How is a list like that chosen?  Obviously fans didn't vote on it.  99% of the population has no idea who the fuck Rosie Huntington Whitely is.  And it's not like she will be getting any movie roles any time soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Is it objectifying if they agree to it ? I'm asking you a legitimate question, not even trying to be antagonistic.
> 
> I bet you more people would disagree with you on that one. You just have odd taste in woman that's cool, calling them "skank"s is a bit much though don't you think ?



You do know Hillary Duff was on that list pretty high, right?  She's a bonafide skank.

Also, we're taking their physical beauty and ranking them based on that. It's the very definition of objectifying them. Just because they agree to be objectified doesn't take that away.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

I think if you use your better _throat clear_ attributes to gain money and your not a stripper,whore or a porn-star your being smart if anything.  

I disagree with you on the objectifying woman, if there's  consent it's not really objectifying I'm sorry.

I'm kind of done with this thread all everyone seems to be doing is prejudging the movie before it comes out, and nitpicking the most minor of details.


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2011)

> 1. Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Cameron Diaz at #4?

Haven't found her hot since The Mask.


----------



## Z (Sep 26, 2011)

Katy Perry at 3?

Just looked at top 5


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

> 1. Rosie Huntington Whiteley




Well, Jennifer Lawrence and Olivia Wilde are nice-looking, at least. They were on the list.

And wtf? I don't think I've ever met a guy who thought that Katy Perry was hot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

I now have more confidence in the Superman film than I do in this.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Awful list.


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't you guys think you're being a little bit *TOO* critical?  There's still some time left until the movie is released. Nolan knows what he's doing. He has yet to disappoint us with the decisions he made directing his films. The reason I think Nolan doesn't add the Michelle pheifer Catwoman costume or Halle Berry's costume (gah, that movie was absolutely ghastly to me) is because it'll make the atmosphere corny as hell. His game is to be realistic as possible and nothing to showy. 

The long hair Catwoman you should blame Anne Hatheway for not volunteering to cut her hair for the role. I mean she didn't do it in the movie "Get Smart" so I doubt she'll do it for the Batman movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

_Get Smart_ had her wearing a wig in at least one scene. And it was a good looking one, too.


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _Get Smart_ had her wearing a wig in at least one scene. And it was a good looking one, too.



Actually, it was two scenes. There's the dance scene, and sneaking through a security system.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Since we our airing grievances...

The Dark Knight Rises is a shitty title.  There.  Someone finally said it.  People killed Rise of the Planet of the Apes for having a ridiculous title, but Nolan gets a free pass?  Not on my watch.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

I doubt she has long hair because she refused to cut it. Natalie Portman shaved her head for V for Vendetta. Besides that, Nolan would can her ass if she refused to meet his vision. Also, she might just have long hair to distract from her huge nose. If it were short I'm sure her nose would stick out too much.

Then again, Portman is a thousand times the actress Hatheway is.


And yeah, Rises is 50/50 with me as a title.. Something else could have been better.. :/


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Since we our airing grievances...
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises is a shitty title.  There.  Someone finally said it.  People killed Rise of the Planet of the Apes for having a ridiculous title, but Nolan gets a free pass?  Not on my watch.


I'm satisfied with both of those titles to be honest. I mean, I would be happier with something else like _The Caped Crusader_ or something, but whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm convinced the studio forced Nolan to cast Hathaway.  Tom Hardy is a great actor.  But he's still relatively unknown.  The studio wasn't happy with him as the main antagonist and this was how Nolan appeased them.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Gotham Rises would have been better :S


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

It's an attempt to latch onto the success of The Dark Knight.  Ridiculous since the film clearly resembles Batman Begins more.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

_Gotham Nights_ is _the_ coolest title I've ever heard of for anything _Batman_ related.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah... Gotham Nights woulda been good to...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wait- I thought _Gotham Nights_ was already taken. But it's _Gotham *K*night_ I'm thinking of! They should've used my idea!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

Gotham Nights was the anime style batman animation movie with different stories. it was good. the title will also be good here


----------



## Vice (Sep 27, 2011)

Batman: Gotham City


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh, The Dark Knight Rises sounds like a good title if you ask me. The whole thing follows "The Matrix" route in terms of titles if you think about it. "Batman Begins" was the film verse birth of Batman "The Dark Knight" details the ongoing war and eventual "death" and The Dark Knight Rises is Bats rebirth.



Rukia said:


> I'm convinced the studio forced Nolan to cast Hathaway.  Tom Hardy is a great actor.  But he's still relatively unknown.  The studio wasn't happy with him as the main antagonist and this was how Nolan appeased them.



Dude you've gotta be kidding me. Not once this year has Warner Brothers tried to infringe upon any directors creative control. 

@Gabe

Yer goddamn right. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Zzh_iK6sQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Bleh, Gotham Nights sounds like some type of broadway play.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 27, 2011)

I've gotta agree that I don't like the title.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 27, 2011)

welcome to the death of the franchise


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Gotham Nights was the anime style batman animation movie with different stories. it was good. the title will also be good here



I've been meaning to watch that. 
I really like the animation style.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Well, Jennifer Lawrence and Olivia Wilde are nice-looking, at least. They were on the list.
> 
> And wtf? I don't think I've ever met a guy who thought that *Katy Perry* was hot.



Katy Perry has this "I'm a air head-free spirit/ naughty valley girl" persona that kind of makes you roll your eyes instead of liking her. She a female version of a male peter pan type.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

Katy Perry ProActiv acne commercial is pure lol. The voice over is so redonk.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Katy Perry has this "I'm a air head-free spirit/ naughty valley girl" persona that kind of makes you role your eyes instead of liking her. She a female version of a male peter pan type.



Yeah, that's what I've noticed. 

She irritates me to no end.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 27, 2011)

yes Katy Perry sucks ass


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 27, 2011)

How can that fish lady from Transformers 3 be number 1? What a diabolical list.

Anne Hathaway looks weird and Catwoman sucks and will ruin this movie. Mark my words.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

You know that's right. Horseface.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know that's right. Horseface.



she looks nothing like Sarah Jessica Parker, bro. shes not a damn horseface.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

She's a hideous monstergoblin. I hate her.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2011)

Katy Perry can suck my ass


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She's a hideous monstergoblin. I hate her.



We should make a suicide pact: If Hatheway steals the movie like Ledger stole TDK, we should off ourselves. Agree?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I can agree to that. 


No chance of it happening.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 27, 2011)

Talon. said:


> she looks nothing like Sarah Jessica Parker, bro. shes not a damn horseface.



remember the line from South Park

whats that donkey witch transvestite doing wearing a Dress


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2011)

This is more like celebrities gossip thread than Batman 

Still pretty amusing though.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 27, 2011)

either way this film is epic fail


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is more like celebrities gossip thread than Batman
> 
> Still pretty amusing though.



Gotta agree with this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

More like rating ugly monsters.

Anne gets an 8/10 on the ugly monster scale. Her only redeeming quality is her body if you can get past her face--and barely her body.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

Moving on to BIGGER FISH TO FRY: Tom Hardy he is too short to play Bane and Ra's is dead so he can't be in the film past being a memory to both Bane + Wayne and AND AND The film is going to be a GALACTIC FLOP because so many fans spent so much time Bitching and complaining that by the time the release came it was time for its release ON DEMAND...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Lazarus Pit.

And isn't Bane Latino?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

Anne Hathaway has gotten uglier as she has gotten older.  Back in the Havoc days... she was a decent looking chick.  Even a few years ago she looked tons better when she made Get Smart.


Zapp Brannigan said:


> either way this film is epic fail


I agree.  I'm excited about this.  I can't wait to kill all those "In Nolan We Trust" assholes.  Those motherfuckers are going to be eating a lot of crow when this turd hits the theater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Tom Hardy is pretty short.

But he is not as short as Anne Hathaway is ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

There should be a trailer in December.  If that trailer sucks... then I will add this to my netflix queue.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

I always here people saying that _The Phantom Menace_ was the biggest cinematic disappointment of their lives. I fear that _The Dark Knight Rises_ may be that for me.



Especially since I like _The Phantom Menace._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Hard to say what my biggest disappointment was.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

I ain't gonna lie.  Iron Man 2 was pretty fucking disappointing.

Terminator 3.  Terminator Salvation.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2.  Shit.  Every time I go to the theater lately I am disappointed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2011)

Comparing Nolan to george lutrash, smh


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

While I'm one of the few that likes _Terminator 3_, it really shouldn't have been a disappointment to anyone. I mean, did anyone think for even second that it was going to be better than _Judgment Day?_


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you ever hyped a movie at work for like months prior to its release only for it to hit the theaters and become a contender for worst film of the year?  I have.  Last year.  Thanks a lot Last Airbender.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

OH OH OH.

That's my biggest cinematic disappointment. _The Last Airbender._ I remember how excited I was when I first saw the teaser of Aang bending in the Southern Air Temple. And then I saw the movie. And then I wept.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Clash of the Titans was a huge disappointment. It could have been good. Kinda.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Every movie _can_ be good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

No, not true.  Some films are doomed from the start because of a stupid concept.


*Spoiler*: _An Example_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA48UG0gkJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

There's an exception to every rule.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

I will predict a 36% score for The Dark Knight Rises on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict 78%.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict 100%.

In Nolan We Trust.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

_Attack of the Clones_ has a 67% on Rotten Tomatoes. If _The Dark Knight Rises_ can't top that then I'll become an hero.


----------



## Vice (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clash of the Titans was a huge disappointment. It could have been good. Kinda.



Correction: Clash of the Titans was good, up until the ending.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Have you ever hyped a movie at work for like months prior to its release only for it to hit the theaters and become a contender for worst film of the year?  I have.  Last year.  Thanks a lot Last Airbender.



You were hyped for Last Airbender? That one looked shit from day one.



Stunna said:


> _Attack of the Clones_ has a 67% on Rotten Tomatoes. If _The Dark Knight Rises_ can't top that then I'll become an hero.



Shouldn't be hard to top that PoS. I predict an 80%


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Attack of the Clones also sucked terribly...

This movie WILL deliver.


----------



## snaza (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys stop over criticizing every little thing. Nolan never disappoints and most movie props never look great until post. Wait until the movie comes out to judge, you guys are freaking over nothing. Calm down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I only criticize one thing: Anne Hathaway. She's ruining the movie for me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Ledger was ruining The Dark Knight until the Film came out then everyone shut up pretty fast... will we have a repeat of that argument almost certainly it wouldn't be a Nolan Batman film without complaining about the cast...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I never thought he'd ruin the movie. I just didn't think he'd make the greatest Joker. I still expected the movie to be good because Bale was in it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ledger was ruining The Dark Knight until the Film came out then everyone shut up pretty fast... will we have a repeat of that argument almost certainly it wouldn't be a Nolan Batman film without complaining about the cast...



No, actually, it was the trailer that shut people up. And maybe the teaser, when we heard him speak. Plus the leaked pics, while they annoyed people that he wasn't bleached, at least made him look pretty damn scary, and I think was surprising enough that he at least didn't look like Heath Ledger.

Plus lets face it; Anne Hathaway is not Heath Ledger, and Catwoman is not the Joker. The pics for her are more worrying than the pics of Ledger, since her costume is supposed to serve certain purposes that it doesn't. Just because people complained about Ledger doesn't mean that this is the same kind of argument- its the opposite really, since for a long, long time everyone was singing about how infallable Nolan was, even the people complaining now. I'm glad this has started- I was sick of it all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I still maintain that Ledger's Joker voice was pretty damn gay.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, some writers think Joker's _supposed_ to be gay. So job well done.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, this thread is full of Negativity! In Nolan we trust right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, some writers think Joker's _supposed_ to be gay. So job well done.





I wonder what evidence they have on this? I'm not up on Batman comics or anything, but Joker never seemed gay to me. Then again, he never seemed to tap Harlequin, so he must be a homo.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what evidence they have on this? I'm not up on Batman comics or anything, but Joker never seemed gay to me. Then again, he never seemed to tap Harlequin, so he must be a homo.



This stuff started _long_ before Harley Quinn came along. 

I think its based mostly on his obsession with Batman, and the fact that he doesn't really want to simply kill him. Then you just take that all out of proportion and _presto!-_ you are Frank Miller.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what evidence they have on this? I'm not up on Batman comics or anything, but Joker never seemed gay to me. Then again, he never seemed to tap Harlequin, so he must be a homo.



He was totally in love with the Bat.

All his hijinks and crimes were just a misguided attempt to gain his attention. It's like how in nature the most colorful and the loudest male gets the female. All the Joker ever wanted was his bat.

It's a tale more tragic than Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

So Joker is a poof. 

Rock my world.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> He was totally in love with the Bat.
> 
> All his hijinks and crimes were just a misguided attempt to gain his attention. It's like how in nature the most colorful and the loudest male gets the female. All the Joker ever wanted was his bat.
> 
> It's a tale more tragic than Romeo and Juliet.



I think barely Political.com did a thing where Batman and Joker became gay lovers


----------



## Mozu (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only criticize one thing: Anne Hathaway. She's ruining the movie for me.



She's the reason I won't be seeing it. They could have at least given her a decent costume, but no. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ledger was ruining The Dark Knight until the Film came out then everyone shut up pretty fast... will we have a repeat of that argument almost certainly it wouldn't be a Nolan Batman film without complaining about the cast...



Even before he got the role he was regarded as a good actor, though. Anne is of the same caliber as Jennifer Aniston: stale and as flexible as cardboard. The only reason she gets roles is because she's made so many friends in the industry. 



Jena said:


> He was totally in love with the Bat.
> 
> All his hijinks and crimes were just a misguided attempt to gain his attention. It's like how in nature the most colorful and the loudest male gets the female. All the Joker ever wanted was his bat.
> 
> It's a tale more tragic than Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't imagine skipping a movie over _one_ casting choice.

Is Bane Latino in the comics?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Anne Hathaway is a deal breaker, Stunna.  I agree with Masamune's post.  The Ledger comparison is a terrible one.  No film needs a great trailer more than TDKR.  I expect one to be attached to Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can't imagine skipping a movie over _one_ casting choice.
> 
> Is Bane Latino in the comics?



Half. His father is English, though he didn't find that out for years and was raised in a Central American prison. The main issue with Hardy is the height, since Bane is nearly a whole foot taller than him and towers even over Batman, whereas Hardy is actually a little bit shorter than Christian Bale.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish Hardy at least had a fake Latino accent. I've grown accustom to him having it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

How do you know he doesn't, Stunna?  There was a leaked clip of him talking at a football game.  But we have no way of telling how he will actually sound in the film.





masamune1 said:


> Just because people complained about Ledger doesn't mean that this is the same kind of argument- its the opposite really, since for a long, long time everyone was singing about how infallable Nolan was, even the people complaining now. I'm glad this has started- I was sick of it all.


At the very least... a lot of us will go into the film with lowered expectations now.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm working on destroying my expectations for this movie. I really am.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good. You were all annoying me.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what evidence they have on this? I'm not up on Batman comics or anything, but Joker never seemed gay to me. Then again, he never seemed to tap Harlequin, so he must be a homo.



they used to think everything was gay not just with the jokder but with batman and robin as well. i guess they just see it everywhere with something they dont agree with. i think the joker was more of asexual or not interested in any one. his obsession with batman i dont see it as gay just that he defines his existence by defeating batman. or like in batman beyond what terry told him he was just trying to get a laugh out of batman. but he had no sense of humor. i know it is not canon part of the comics. but who knows


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just... for the life of me I can't understand why Nolan didn't design Catwoman like this:

Realistic, sensual, and not-stupid-looking.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Though I see she still has high heels.

I guess, he just doesn't get why she would dress up like a cat in the first place.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

The heels don't bother me personally as much as the hair, the lack of cowl, and Hathaway's lack of sexiness.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, you never know, this might just be Selina's equivalent of Bruce's ski mask gettup in _Begins,_ and she's inspired to take up the Cat costume later.

Though I doubt it. I don't think Nolan "gets" Catwoman and thinks she's too unrealistic, as far as that aspect of her goes. Or he thinks it clashes too much with the world he has made.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't comprehend that. His star is a grown man who dresses up like a bat.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Batman, Joker and Scarecrow all dress up for the same reasons- they are trying to become something else, and they want to affect people, to scare or inspire them in equal measure. Batman is a symbol and he wants people to remember him. Selina Kyle is a catburglar and being remembered or recognised is the _last_ thing she should want- ideally no-one will see her at all, so there is no need to dress up, and if she is spotted she might just want to be seen as your average high-tech thief and not a distinct and recognisable felon (though she should still cover up the hair).

So thats the difference. At least, thats how I'm assuming he sees it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I can understand that. But there are numerous things you can do for her character so that she can still dress better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

masa, do you think it's possible Warner Bros forced Nolan to put Catwoman in the film?


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

This has little founding in reality and I'm pretty much just throwing it out there...but do you think it's possible that Nolan is "toning down" Catwoman's outfit to avoid being called sexist (or to try and separate her from the femme fatal that she usually is)?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2011)

If Nolan didn't want her in the film he wouldn't put her in it simple as that

And good then i've avoided this thread cause you're just a bunch of little whiny bitches


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

How dare we have opposing opinions!


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2011)

You're all fucking stupid, Anne Hathaway is not a terrible actress. She will not make or break this movie, regardless of her performance. I doubt she'll be that bad. My god, it's either you're "Nolan can do no wrong, in him we trust," or "Holy shit this movie is going to suck so hard."

Where the fuck are the reasonable, middle ground people?

I mean I understand trying to lower your expectations so you're not disappointed going into the movie, but the past few pages have been annoying to the umpteenth degree.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

...

I don't think Anne will ruin the entire movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

we don't even know how big a role she'll have.

I don't think she'll ruin the movie yet. but i do agree she doesn't capture the image of catwoman.she already looks adorable in some pictures, catwoman is everything but adorable. her personality is almost as tense as batman's. I think we just need some actual movie footage of her before we come to a verdict.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anne is definitely more suited for Kate Kane than Selina.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> I don't think Anne will ruin the entire movie.



Just the parts she's in


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Just the parts she's in


Pretty much this.  I'm sure Hardy and Cotillard will shine when they are on screen.


----------



## Vice (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't even want Catwoman in the movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> masa, do you think it's possible Warner Bros forced Nolan to put Catwoman in the film?



Well, I'm still hoping thatthis will be, in part, an adaptation of _Prey,_ in which case no, they didn't.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

Goob is right this topic has really degraded from what is what initially, which is saying a lot


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 29, 2011)

it's epic fail no matter how you look at it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Goob is right this topic has really degraded from what is what initially, which is saying a lot


The adulation and love for Nolan was over the top.  It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that a lot of people are thrilled at having an opportunity to strike back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Imagine if Bale drops the shitty Batman voice, does a decent one, they bring in someone actually hot to play Catwoman, have good CGI on Bane to make him bigger, and give Catwoman a suit that isn't shit-faced retarded.

Then the movie might be good again.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The adulation and love for Nolan was over the top.  It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that a lot of people are thrilled at having an opportunity to strike back.



It's really really sad that Nolan's films have become either a really really love or its sucks experience now.

I like his movies and I think both camps are crazy and ruined a director who happens to make enjoyable blockbusters


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Out of all the Nolan films I've seen I've greatly enjoyed every single one. I just fear that TDKR will be a combo-breaker.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm gonna do the most sensible thing and just wait till it actually comes out O:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's really really sad that Nolan's films have become either a really really love or its sucks experience now.


I'm not really the right person to confront that gripe.  Because from my perspective... his films have been very hit and miss.

Hit:
Memento
Batman Begins
The Prestige
The Dark Knight

Miss:
Inception
Insomnia

Haven't seen:
Following


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine if Bale drops the shitty Batman voice, does a decent one, they bring in someone actually hot to play Catwoman, have good CGI on Bane to make him bigger, and give Catwoman a suit that isn't shit-faced retarded.
> 
> Then the movie might be good again.



better yet have Anne Hathaway doing porn with cat ears on


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe the Hathaway suit is a red herring?  Nolan and Warner Bros have to realize how shitty it is.  Photos of the real suit haven't surfaced yet.  Yeah, that must be it.

Today worked out pretty well for TDKR.  EW released several Avengers pictures including a ridiculous cover for their next magazine.  And those pictures are all being mocked relentlessly.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think all of his films have been hits, with me and in general, but its not difficult  for me to see the flaws in his work. The dialogue, for instance- most of its fine, some of it is great, but some of it makes me cringe a bit, usually the exposition and philosophising bits (from anyone who isn't the Joker). It's kind of like a more sophisticated version of _Star Wars_- like Mark Hamill remembered thinking, "who talks like this?"

Plus there is the sense of control throughout his movies, like at times you can almost see his hand trying to limit some of this stuff. His films are usually a kind of realist fantasy, that too often errs on the realist side. So _Inception_ loses marks because it's an imaginative idea that is never allowed to be as crazy and free and it should be; Batman, probably _The Dark Knight_ more than _Begins,_ because Gotham doesn't have its character. In the latter case that hurts the actual characters a bit too since, while they are generally well done, these characters in particular are shaped and defined by the soul of the city. Nolan's Gotham doesn't seem to have a soul, its just _there,_ and its bad but never _quite_ as bad as its made out to be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree that a cowl would improve the Catwoman costume, but other than that I am okay with it. Also, it'd be nice if she had her whip with her.



Jena said:


> This has little founding in reality and I'm pretty much just throwing it out there...but do you think it's possible that Nolan is "toning down" Catwoman's outfit to avoid being called sexist (or to try and separate her from the femme fatal that she usually is)?



In that case he isn't the first to toned it down, Michelle Pfeiffer's Catwoman costume in Batman Returns showed no skin, very different compared to the one Halle Berry used. And BTAS's Catwoman outfit was pretty much the same one that Pfeiffer used in that movie, again no revealing skin.

I think she will be a femme fatale, the problem is that so far we don't know what is her role in the movie, if she is with Bane and the League of Shadows or just works for herself and will help Batman if it benefits her, I think it will be the latter.

It seems that is the final costume and it won't be changed, now we have to see how Anne performs in it as Selina/Catwoman.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> I don't think Anne will ruin the entire movie.



Thank you, finally someone said it.

It's not like Megan Fox is playing Catwoman *shudders at thought of it*


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 30, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Thank you, finally someone said it.
> 
> It's not like Megan Fox is playing Catwoman *shudders at thought of it*



oh god that would be game over man


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2011)

Anne Hathaway CAN act (Rachel Getting Married proved it)

but she's just really picks bad parts...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't hold it against Nolan to cast Megan Fox as Catwoman.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 30, 2011)

everything she has been in lately has bombed hard

Jennifers Body
Jonah Hex


----------



## Corran (Sep 30, 2011)

Man I can't believe Heath Ledger is playing the Joker! This movie is gonna suck!


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> Man I can't believe Heath Ledger is playing the Joker! This movie is gonna suck!



I didn't know who the hell Heath Ledger was until after seeing the film. Also I remembered that flick "10 things I hate about you" that my sister and mom made me watch with them and then there was the movie with Mel Gibson "The Patriot" we saw in my history class.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> everything she has been in lately has bombed hard
> 
> Jennifers Body
> Jonah Hex


You neglected to mention Megan's biggest recent flop.

Passion Play.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 30, 2011)

Hathaway was good in Rachel Getting Married right?


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 30, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> I didn't know who the hell Heath Ledger was until after seeing the film. Also I remembered that flick "10 things I hate about you" that my sister and mom made me watch with them and then there was the movie with Mel Gibson "The Patriot" we saw in my history class.



he was also in Broke Back Mountain




Rukia said:


> You neglected to mention Megan's biggest recent flop.
> 
> Passion Play.



never heard of it


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> he was also in Broke Back Mountain





Yeah, I remember that. One of my buds "Adonis" was ranting about how people recognize him more only because of how he played a badass Joker and was scrutinized for a playing a homosexual cowboy. Honestly, I would've seen Brokeback Mountain I barely knew anything about it and didn't have a pal to go see the film with me.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 30, 2011)

he played the gay cowboy before he played the joker


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Honestly, I would've seen Brokeback Mountain I barely knew anything about it and didn't have a pal to go see the film with me.



I really need to re-watch that. I haven't seen it since it came out, but I just remember that it was unbelievably depressing.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> he played the gay cowboy before he played the joker



Yeah, I know that. Just wasn't much of a hook for me to watch it. Although, I would re-watch the movie "Patriot" which Heath played it again and again.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2011)

6 Minute Dark Knight Rises "Prologue Trailer" attached to Mission Impossible Ghost Protocal Screenings "IMAX Only"

Souce:


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2011)

Good thing I was going to watch ghost protocol in Imax


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2011)

If its anything like the 6 Minute Trailer released for The Dark Knight that introduced The Joker than I'm guessing it'll be a 6 minute Trailer Introducing Bane.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

:ho


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't know Joseph Gordon-Levitt was going to be in this. 
It was probably mentioned but I just missed it...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm, looks like it is a scene in which something must be happening with Wayne Enterprises (hence the reporters behind them) and Joseph's character is clearing the way so that Bruce can walk through.

Good to get some new pics.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 28, 2011)

Why does the guy with the ears look so familiar? 

Ah, he played Tommy in 3rd Rock from the Sun.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 28, 2011)

^he was also in inception


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2011)

KidTony said:


> ^he was also in inception


It was the longest movie ever and he had two lines.  Oh.  And I think Tom Hardy almost knocked him out of his chair.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It was the longest movie ever and he had two lines.  Oh.  And I think Tom Hardy almost knocked him out of his chair.



huh? He was one of the main characters and the love interest of ellen page, not to mention having one of the sickest fight sequences EVER.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Why does the guy with the ears look so familiar?
> 
> Ah, he played Tommy in 3rd Rock from the Sun.





KidTony said:


> ^he was also in inception



And the kid in _Angels in the Outfield_


----------



## Trick2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> And the kid in _Angels in the Outfield_



also in 10 things I hate about you with Ledger


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

KidTony said:


> huh? He was one of the main characters and the love interest of ellen page, not to mention having one of the sickest fight sequences EVER.


Love interest of Ellen Page?  Really?  


I thought she was trying to hook up with the Dom Cobb character?


----------



## Vault (Oct 29, 2011)

I laughed at the love interest part myself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2011)

Every time I look at the guy, I think, "wow. He was from 3rd Rock from the Sun".


----------



## KidTony (Oct 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Love interest of Ellen Page?  Really?
> 
> 
> I thought she was trying to hook up with the Dom Cobb character?



Yeah but he was way out her league, with you know, still being in love with his dead wife and all.

And this guys stole a kiss from her!:amazed! So they're a love interest. end of of story. 

And i'm right about the fight sequence. That was awesome.


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2011)

Rukias gonna Rukia...

er wait...

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2011)

Shit just got real son.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

The bomb design is just stupid.  Seriously.  Did Joel Schumacher stay on as a producer or something?


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2011)

That thing at the bottom? Yeah looks weird but I think it going to be able to move on its own.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Shit just got real son.



Its batman batman batman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 31, 2011)

The first thing i didn't like was Bane apearance, he look like a rejected character from a fighting videogame. Not only for the mask, but also the militar clothes.

But i will not judge that, they can still make it. They can't make a worse bane than the one in batman and robin, and he acutally looked like in the comics. 

Just a week ago i just noticed there was also catwoman, I tought there will only be a female like Thalia the daughter of Ra's. I expecte a non-sexy catfight.

I just hope Batman is not talking like a pederast this time, seriously that was the only bad thing in the dark knight (wasn't that notorious in batman beggins) and the ugly chick who exploded.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2011)

> sees thread pop up in subscribed thread
> expects rukia to complain about some news

This thread is predictable like a clock.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> > sees thread pop up in subscribed thread
> > expects rukia to complain about some news
> 
> This thread is predictable like a clock.


lol.

Well allow me to be unpredictable for a change.  I'm going to say something positive.  I see an Arkham City set.  Great set.  That game is fucking fantastic.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.
> 
> Well allow me to be unpredictable for a change.  I'm going to say something positive.  I see an Arkham City set.  Great set.  That game is fucking fantastic.



Now there's a shock.

It is a great game. I've been playing it nonstop since it came out. Got all the Riddler trophies and stuff.

Now the only thing I've left to do is the challenge maps. Man, the predator ones are a pain in the ass.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh shit, it's Halloween. Time to visit Calendar Man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm still expected another call from Victor.


----------



## jux (Nov 1, 2011)

Why isn't Selina wearing her cowel? niewww.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to admit that this is a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2011)

Every set picture with Hathaway bothers me.  Is she going to wear the really bright obnoxious lipstick all movie?


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Every set picture with Hathaway bothers me.  Is she going to wear the really bright obnoxious lipstick all movie?



Why even post in this thread? All you are doing is trying to troll.

It's getting retarded. We know, you don't want to see this movie. Ok? Then just fuck off.. zzz


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2011)

He does have a point though, Hathaway looks fucking terrible as catwoman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 6, 2011)

... Are you pointing out that she will look odd as Catwoman or awfully hot in all that Leather?


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2011)

It's just fucking retarded to keep posting all his negative bullshit. 

We get it, you "don't" care about this movie, Nolan or this franchise. Shut the fuck up already. Jesus fucking Christ.

Annoying as a fucking troll.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2011)

While I find it boring than almost every Rukia post is complaining, I don't think she's trolling.

Hathaway's costume does look weird.


----------



## jux (Nov 7, 2011)

It's just the lack of a Cowl I have issues with, because that's her signature costume. It's lack batman without his pointy bat mask. But I don't think Hathaway will be terrible, she's actually a fairly good actress. Trust in Nolan.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 7, 2011)

In Nolan We Trust.


----------



## Corran (Nov 7, 2011)

Who is that guy in the pics?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

Corran did you ever read Batman: Prey if you did you'll know who that Officer is.


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Corran did you ever read Batman: Prey if you did you'll know who that Officer is.



Never read the comics. Only know about movies/cartoons/games


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that Aspects of Batman: Prey are a part of the 3rd films Narrative; just as their are aspects of No Man's Land felt in some of the scenes of set pics. So it wouldn't surprise me that Nolan is re-using The League of Shadows and introducing Bane as the stand in for Hugo Strange from "Prey".


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I figures out what The Rising means

"Speculative Spoilers"


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rising is short for Up-Rising it look like Bruce succeeds in his quest to inspire "The Good" citizens of Gotham to take back their city from criminals. Thats what I'm guessing at with the set vids and pics that look to be from the last act of the film


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ht8py2Hffw[/Youtube]


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw the batman bane fight  Bruce is gonna get raped.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't even want to know how Beast the last Act of Rising is going to be.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 20, 2011)

EMPIRE Magazine: The Dark Knight Rises Cover (A)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Bane looks so goofy.

The only thing worse...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

The Empire article was an interesting read.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2011)

I still don't like Bane not having a luchador mask.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

8 years wtf


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

They should have gotten BATISTA to play BANE. Hell Batista even looks like the guy. Shit look this dude. He's built like a machine, he can maul a human being like an animal my god what was Nolan thinking?!

[YOUTUBE]zO6mkpGwc5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> 8 years wtf



I know, right. I like the Bane thing, but eight years seems like a stretch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2011)

Eight years?

Bruce kept his looks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah.  They definitely should have cast a wrestler to play Bane.  That experiment has worked before.  Triple H was so good in Blade 3!


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  They definitely should have cast a wrestler to play Bane.  That experiment has worked before.  Triple H was so good in Blade 3!



Lol, given how AWFUL Blade Trinity was I don't know if you're being genuine or sarcastic.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2011)

> Tom Hardy said that Bane is "brutal. He's a big dude who's incredibly clinical, in the fact that he has a result-based and oriented fighting style. It's not about fighting. It's about carnage. The style is heavy-handed, heavy-footed, it's nasty. Anything from small-joint manipulation to crushing skulls, crushing rib cages, stamping on shins and knees and necks and collarbones and snapping heads off and tearing his fists through chests, ripping out spinal columns. He is a terrorist in mentality as well as brutal action."



They got what Bane is all about :33

I'm so happy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 21, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Grape (Nov 21, 2011)

Poor Gary. Must be difficult to dodge questions.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

So this movie will be set


*Spoiler*: __ 



8 years after TDK?  No wonder everyone and their mums have got batmobiles.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Batman Begins is on TV  

Watched it countless amount of times because I have this weird habit of always watching it whenever its on TV but its late. What to do?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Tell me the channel.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think we live in the same country mate.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

It's on ITV2 here.

Bane is sounding cool, it's good that they aren't going with the muscle bound idiot he is at certain times in the comics.

The eight year gap between TDK is stupid.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah im watching it on ITV2+1, fuck sake im going to watch it  I cant help it  

I have to wake up early as well 

The 8 year gap means that Batman gave up the fight after Dent died because he thought he could never be able to inspire the same way Dent did.


----------



## Grape (Nov 21, 2011)

Lurking hater! Hate mongering imminent!


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugh that would be horrible and lessen the impact of Gordon's speech at the end of TDK. Not to mention Gotham would be fucked worse than before Bruce appeared on the scene.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Ugh that would be horrible and lessen the impact of Gordon's speech at the end of TDK. Not to mention Gotham would be fucked worse than before Bruce appeared on the scene.



Yeah thats what im wondering as well. It kinda makes Begins and TDK rendundant because we all know that people of Gotham were starting to believe. Why would he undo that by leaving?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

I was under the assumption that he just acted as a hated vigilante for eight years, not that he retired.


----------



## Grape (Nov 21, 2011)

Correct ^.^


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

By leaving i meant didn't take up the cowl after that.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, the more news they release, the less Catwoman seems to fit in here.

EDIT: Yeah, I knew what you meant. I don't think he'd go eight years without suiting up. Maybe he did, that's just not what I initially assumed.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think it would work, it was already established that things were escalating because of Batman and if you took him out of the equation Gotham would quickly spiral out of control. Though that would be a perfect reason for Talia and the League to invade the city not that they need one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

This time skip doesnt make much sense. I guess we are going to have to wait for a trailer for hints


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe the eight year gap is not just plot related, but also symbolical. Batman begins began production in 2004, and now Nolan will end his Batman trilogy eight years later.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wow, the more news they release, the less Catwoman seems to fit in here.


Nolan didn't want Catwoman.  The studio forced him to add her.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Source    ?


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cheeky


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 21, 2011)

At the end of The Dark Knight Batman has earned the rep of being a cop killer which means that The Mob translates that to if This guy is killing cops that means he'll kill us too! So I would wager that even withought Batman physically being out on the streets at night just the reputation alone and the guys history on the streets of Gotham detoured alot of the heavier criminal fraternity in Gotham.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah im watching it on ITV2+1, fuck sake im going to watch it  I cant help it
> 
> I have to wake up early as well
> 
> The 8 year gap means that Batman gave up the fight after Dent died because he thought he could never be able to inspire the same way Dent did.



.......or he's been Batman for 8 years....

I mean the end of TDK implies that Bruce isn't going to stop.

"We'll chase him because he can take it"

I doubt he pussied out and quit after that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Very cheeky



So its going to be the reverse of what happened with Spiderman III which had a character shoe horned into the story by Studio Order. When I mean reverse I mean that Nolan will make the character of Catwoman/Selina Kyle work within the confines of his script tailored to fit studio mandate.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's obvious Batman kept fighting crime during that time.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

I can only dream about that 6 Minute Trailer exploding across IMAX Screen next Month...

Bane Bane Bane ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

"Have you seen This Man"?



"Come at me Bro"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

> The 8 year gap means that Batman gave up the fight after Dent died because he thought he could never be able to inspire the same way Dent did.





> This time skip doesnt make much sense. I guess we are going to have to wait for a trailer for hints



Way I interpret is is simple.

After Dent's death, the Nolans skip all the way to the end of the Bruce's story.

He was still Batman, there were still villains and adventures and whatnot, but they just hit fast forward through all that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Also  at the whole reasoning for the tubing Bane has and the whole 'being run by pain' thing, very Johnsian Literalism right there 


Not that I'm complaining, I like it actually


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

A Discription for the 6 Minute Prologue has puportedly leaked onto the Net... Take whats said with a grain of salt as no confirmation has been given by WB or Nolan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The film pics up where The Dark Knight ends with Batman on the run being dogged by GCP. He eludes them only to be attacked just outside The Batcave by Bane and his men Batman allready injured from his fall and then his crashing into one of The League of Shadows Trucks he tries to run towards the cave but collapses. Batman wakes up inside the Bat Cave with Bane towering over him. He regains his composure and the one-side fight begins Bane proceeds to tear off Wayne's Armor he panics and makes a b-line for the stairs into The Mansion. He's 1/2 way to the door when he hears Bane say "Where do you think your're running to Bruce"? The stairs shake and Bane sends Bruce crashing through the door leading into the Mansion. Wayne gets up and swings at nothing the next thing wayne feels is his arm snapping like a twig.

Bane snarls "They said, were a worthy opponent; face me or I'll hammer this city until you've no choice but to fight". Wayne charges foolishly into Bane who close-lines him broken and beaten Bane raises Wayne over his knee and paralysis him.





The 8-Year Later has a duality to it ; its been 8 years since Batman Begins -- and one assumes 8 years later after the Prologue.

As does the Title The Dark Knight Rises TDKR or as the acronym alludes to: *The Dark Knight Returns*


----------



## Talon. (Nov 22, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> A Discription for the 6 Minute Prologue has puportedly leaked onto the Net... Take whats said with a grain of salt as no confirmation has been given by WB or Nolan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2011)

If that's true then my mind is full of fuck right about now.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

On the issue of whether Bruce is still fighting crime in the 8 year interm.....


Is that Christian Bale in a cops uniform?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I still don't like Bane not having a luchador mask.



Not everything from the comics translates well to the Live action big screen . Thought you guys would have learned that buy now, especially when it comes to Bane.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, the Luchador mask was the problem with that Bane. Thats why he didn't work and nobody likes him.


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2011)

Who cares about the mask? Though I like it a lot more than the comic versions.

It's all about dat jacket. That shit is hot fire and I want three of them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, the Luchador mask was the problem with that Bane. Thats why he didn't work and nobody likes him.


      .


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

lol at Nolan's version of the characters looking more epic than the originals. Bane's jacket is bad ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a good strategy for Warner Bros and Nolan to keep the focus on Bane.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if Catwoman is absent from the first trailer.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

Catwoman might not be in any Trailer


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> A Discription for the 6 Minute Prologue has puportedly leaked onto the Net... Take whats said with a grain of salt as no confirmation has been given by WB or Nolan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Got a source?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Bane sucks. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Bane's actually looking better and better from where I stand. Can't we get an update on Catwoman?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

CMX make poost



ThePseudo said:


> *Not everything from the comics translates well to the Live action big screen .* Thought you guys would have learned that buy now, especially when it comes to Bane.





ThePseudo said:


> *lol at Nolan's version of the characters looking more epic than the originals. *Bane's jacket is bad ass.



Nolan's Bane is much closer to the comics than you seem to realize, sure they changed the mask and removed the Venom, but it's still the core of the Bane from the comics, just without the fucked up origin story(?)


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Catwoman might not be in any Trailer



Anne Hathaway might not be in the film.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Catwoman might not even exist in any medium


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

It's believed to be Ellen Page, which would make no sense.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

That would be hilarious. Baby to teen to 24 year old woman in ten years.

In Nolan we trust.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2011)

I just want some kind of nod or cameo to Dick


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe the movie ends with Bruce going to the circus


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2011)

Knowing Nolan, he'll do something as ridiculous as killing Bruce


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Catwoman is a horse with the face of a monster.


There's your update.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Amuro said:


> That would be hilarious. Baby to teen to 24 year old woman in ten years.
> 
> In Nolan we trust.




Casting rumors:  Anne Hathaway, Keira Knightley, Natalie Portman, Blake Lively, Jessica Biel, and Kate Mara are competing for two female lead roles.

Fanboy:  I'm not that excited about the list.  I just hope he doesn't pick Hathaway.

Warner Bros:  We are excited to work with Anne Hathaway.  And we think she will be a tremendous edition to our ensemble.

Fanboy:  Hathaway is so fucking hot.  Brilliant casting.  Simply brilliant.  I can't imagine anyone but her taking this part on.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

You said that already CMX, get some new material place.  Is that too much to ask.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Knowing Nolan, he'll do something as ridiculous as killing Bruce


...






I sort of like that idea.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It's believed to be Ellen Page, which would make no sense.



Well, technically, Gordon has a son, a daughter...and Barbara, who is his niece and daughter by adoption. So, she doesn't really have to be the girl in the last film.

Or they could just make her Alfred's biker-chick granddaughter again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Alfred was her grandpa?  I thought she called him Uncle in that putrid film?  Uncle Alfred!  I vaguely remember it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah Uncle, but can we really blame masa for forgetting?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Also even though I highly doubt it, it would be neat to see Scott Snyder's version of James Gordon Jr. in the movies, I mean having Two-Face kidnap and point a gun at his face could feasibly fostered his psychotic nutjob side.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Grandpa would make more sense since she looked 20 and Alfred looked to be about 100.  LMMFAO.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd be up for that only if turns out she's a fake sent by the League and Michael Caine gets to hit her in the face with a gold club.



masamune1 said:


> Well, technically, Gordon has a son, a  daughter...and Barbara, who is his niece and daughter by adoption. So,  she doesn't really have to be the girl in the last film.



Who's the other daughter? I thought pre and post crisis Babs was his only daughter/step daughter.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're right. My bad.

But yeah, it would have made more sense. The actor died earlier this year...at the age of 94. So he must have been 80 when that film was made.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


Bruce doesnt do dying.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah he only gets sent back in time.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Everyone does dying.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Not Batman


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Everyone does dying.



Your only this naive because you don't read Batman comics.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

I've read some Batman comics, but that doesn't change how I think Bruce's death would be a good conclusion to TDKR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> You said that already CMX, get some new material place.  Is that too much to ask.


It doesn't matter how many times I say it. It's till the truth, bro.

Real talk.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Love your sig Amuro.

Rukia and CMX need to to be section banned until July 20 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Love your sig Amuro.
> 
> Rukia and CMX need to to be section banned until July 20 2012.



I'm gonna section ban you.



How can you ban someone for their opinion on an ugly-ass whore? Makes no sense. Not like I'm attacking a forum member.

Anyway, I like Batman. I just don't like Anne Horseface Hatthaway.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread would be boring if everyone was creaming over the inclusion of as CMX puts it "Anne Horseface Hatthaway" and the decisions Nolan makes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

I miss the 'you lying fuck' gif


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've read some Batman comics, but that doesn't change how I think Bruce's death would be a good conclusion to TDKR.



That this is a conclusion still annoys me to no end.

Feels like they've wasted my time. Or at least, I'm still waiting for my order- the definitive Batman on film, or at least a decent stab at it.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna section ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's Nolan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the idea of batman's mortality, though he's human and have no superpowers he never really felt human to me. have the guy ever even caught a cold?






CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna section ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i could experiment and pay her to go on a date with you to find out the results I would.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

He probably got a cold the first time he fought Mr Freeze. Since then he carries Lemsip in his utility belt.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like the idea of batman's mortality, though he's human and have no superpowers he never really felt human to me. have the guy ever even caught a cold?



He did in the animated series,when he fought Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

> He probably got a cold the first time he fought Mr Freeze. Since then he carries Lemsip in his utility belt.


"Chicken Soup... the only way to fight a cold"


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can find the goddamn door


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Also Bane beat Batman when he set loose EVERYONE in Arkham, EVERYONE, it got to the point where Batman went whole days without sleep and basically had pneumonia, so that when Bane came for him he was already defeated.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

>leaves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like the idea of batman's mortality, though he's human and have no superpowers he never really felt human to me. have the guy ever even caught a cold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be pretty awkward. I wouldn't just tell her she's an ugly monster to her face--that's not gentlemanly--and I wouldn't skimp on a chance to get on her body by any means either. If for nothing else I'd be famous afterward.

I would just have to put a bag on her head.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Or strap a feed bag to her face.

The lack of Talia news disappoints me.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Not everything from the comics translates well to the Live action big screen . Thought you guys would have learned that buy now, especially when it comes to Bane.



Even I prefer that mask than Nolan's mask.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Nolan's mask is cool.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not bad.

But the Luchador mask looks cooler.

Just ask EL MOTHERFUCKING SANTO.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think Talia is even in the film.  I think Marion is actually playing Miranda Tate.

I'm with you though.  I want news on Cillian Murphy, Marion Cotillard, Juno Temple, etc.  Lets here about some of the other characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Also Bane beat Batman when he set loose EVERYONE in Arkham, EVERYONE, it got to the point where Batman went whole days without sleep and basically had pneumonia, so that when Bane came for him he was already defeated.



 It took a whole prison and one juiced up mastermind to take him down.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe Bane killed everyone who didn't like his favorite meal.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Talia is even in the film.  I think Marion is actually playing Miranda Tate.
> 
> I'm with you though.  I want news on Cillian Murphy, Marion Cotillard, Juno Temple, etc.  Lets here about some of the other characters.



Marion has went as far to deny her character is based on anyone in the comics but still i think it's a dual role.

It would be cool if Juno Temple was Holly but not sure how that would fit with whatever they are doing with horseface.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Talia is even in the film.  I think Marion is actually playing Miranda Tate.
> 
> I'm with you though.  I want news on Cillian Murphy, Marion Cotillard, Juno Temple, etc.  Lets here about some of the other characters.



Cillian Murphy was reportedly seen on set.



Not confirmed, but at least its looking like he's back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Could be a visit.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 22, 2011)

Is Catwoman strictly Batman's enemy or is she doing the dual adversarial/love interest thing that Catwoman always play to Batman in the comics?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Is Catwoman strictly Batman's enemy or is she doing the dual adversarial/love interest thing that Catwoman always play to Batman in the comics?



I hope she does a bit of both. 


I have no clue if this has been mentioned, but if you go into Jokers hideout in Arkham city, theres a positive pregnancy test on the floor.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Apparently, while they were in Pittsburgh, the crew filmed a prison break scene.

Sounds like this will really be based on _Knightfall._


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think that is a bad thing, masa.  I liked the JGL/Falcone rumors.  I would have preferred Long Halloween.  But Knightfall should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Is Catwoman strictly Batman's enemy or is she doing the dual adversarial/love interest thing that Catwoman always play to Batman in the comics?


I would hope it'd be the latter.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

Knightfall is a pretty solid arc so not a bad movie choice.  Certainly a strange one though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2011)

The 8 year timeskip shocked me, it does seemed too much. But I am fine with the other things that have been revealed.

That Gotham citizens vs Bane's army/Gotham's thugs street war looks epic.

Still wondering what kind of role will Morgan Freeman's character will play. At the end of TDK he quit Wayne Enterpraises, I wonder what has Lucius has been up to during all these 8 years.

Michael Caine as Alfred is likely gonna remind Batman the old "why do we fall, master Bruce?" quote from BB in order to motivate him when he's feeling like giving up against Bane's attacks on Gotham.


----------



## Corran (Nov 24, 2011)

^Pretty sure Lucius didn't quit. He said he wouldn't stay at Wayne Enterprises if that machine was still there and it was destroyed so he had no reason to leave.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2011)

> I don't think that is a bad thing, masa. I liked the JGL/Falcone rumors. I would have preferred Long Halloween. But Knightfall should be pretty interesting.


TDK already used the basic elements of TLH and then went and did it's own thing.


> Knightfall is a pretty solid arc so not a bad movie choice. Certainly a strange one though.


Also we already have the definitive adaptation of the Knightfall Saga


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, that is literally how Bruce beats AzBat.  It's awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, what? I never said it would be a bad thing.

My only concern is they don't seem like they are looking for any more "freaks" apart from maybe the Scarecrow to break out of prison, so it might be a little anticlimatic (they probably planned to bring back the Joker) Though based on the time skip they might be thinking of merging this with _No Mans Land_ and basically making Bane dictator of a lawless Gotham City.

Personally, though, I'd have preffered it if they based it on _Dark Victory_ and/ or _Prey_, but can't always get what you want. But that would have been if this _wasn't_ the last Batman-Nolan film, which I guess the skip if nothing else confirms it is.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2011)

Arkham City kinda half did a No Man's Land story, not that is had any bearing at all in DKR, but glad they didn't go that route since it would have been I dunno semi weird.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Knightfall is a pretty solid arc so not a bad movie choice. Certainly a strange one though.



If you think about it, The Dark Knight was the Prologue; to Christoper Nolans take on Knightfall. If true it stands to reason that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Knight Rises Prologue is when Bane emerges from the Shadows to strike a weary Bruce Wayne at his most vulnerable state.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Arkham City kinda half did a No Man's Land story, not that is had any bearing at all in DKR, but glad they didn't go that route since it would have been I dunno semi weird.



I was saying that I think they _are_ going down that route, albeit in a very different way, with Bane in charge and less psychos running around.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises "Prologue" December 16, 2011 IMAX


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

*Christian Bale: 'Dark Knight Rises' is the end of his Batman era*



Christian Bale may be retiring his Batmobile: The actor says he's done with "that Batman era."

"The Dark Knight Rises" will be "the end of that Batman era" -- the era belonging to him and director Christopher Nolan -- Bale said in an interview published Friday by the Philippines' largest daily newspaper.

"I wrapped a few days ago so that will be the last time I'm taking that cowl off," he told the Philippines Daily Inquirer, referring to the hood that protects Bruce Wayne's identity when he's Batman. "I believe that the whole production wrapped yesterday, so it's all done." He said playing the role has been "enjoyable."

During a press junket for his upcoming film "The Flowers of War," Bale touched on the complexities of his take on Bruce Wayne/Batman. "Bruce Wayne is absolutely sincere as Bruce Wayne, and as Batman utterly sincere. But Bruce Wayne, the playboy, is a pure facade, it's a lie he has, somehow, to control one side of your soul that's not really under control. In fact, only Alfred knows who he is.

"It's time for Bruce Wayne to face the pain, that has always stirred his life."

Incidentally, Bale said, costar Anne Hathaway might have had the least enjoyable time during filming. "There are a number of people who feel that the Catwoman role has been defined previously. So, I always saw Anne's role as being the toughest job of any of us."

And that's without considering the skin-tight Catwoman costume, or that hard-to-maneuver Cat-cycle.

Bale has been the face behind the Batman mask since 2005's "Batman Begins," followed by "The Dark Knight" in 2008. "The Dark Knight Rises," now in post-production, is slated for release next July.

Saw:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Dark Knight Rises will:

- Take place 8 years after The Dark Knight finished.
- Will have a 6-minute prologue coming out in December and it will mainly be around introducing fans to Bane.
- Will feature Batman going out in the daytime and nighttime (has Gotham embraced him?)

There are also some epic quotes from the article that really give away some fantastic information about what we can expect. Also, when the info is coming from King Christopher Nolan himself, you dare not question anything:

Christopher Nolan On The Dark Knight Rises:
Our story picks up eight years after The Dark Knight. In terms of finishing our story and increasing its scope, we were trying to craft an epic. It’s really all about finishing Batman and Bruce Wayne’s story. We left him in a very precarious place. Perhaps surprisingly for some people, our story picks up quite a bit later, eight years after The Dark Knight. So he’s an older Bruce Wayne; he’s not in a great state. With our choice of villain and with our choice of story we are testing Batman both physically as well as mentally. Also, in terms of finishing the our story and increasing its scope, we were trying to craft epic so the physicality of the film became very important.

--------------------------------------------------
Christian Bale on Bane:

I wasn’t familiar with Bane. Although I vaguely remembered just a crazy “roid-looking” guy with a mask. You know what I mean? I remember him less actually on screen, and more people telling me that, and wincing just like you did. I just trust and have faith in Chris I know he wasn’t gonna mess around with making poor decision on the bloody villain was!

------------------------------------------------
Tom Hardy on Bane:

He’s brutal. Brutal. He’s a big dude who’s incredibly clinical, in the fact that he has a result-based and oriented fighting style. It’s not about fighting. It’s about carnage. The style is heavy-handed, heavy-footed, it’s nasty. Anything from small-joint manipulation to crushing skulls, crushing rib cages, stamping on shins and knees and necks and collarbones and snapping heads off and tearing his fists through chests, ripping out spinal columns. He is a terrorist in mentality as well as brutal action. He’s a smashing machine. He’s a wrecking ball. If we’re going to shoot somebody, shoot the pregnant woman or the old lady first. Make sure everybody stands up. He’s a terrorist in his mentality as well as brutal actions. He’s horrible piece of work.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ellen Page in The Dark Knight Rises Cameo Role
Barbara Gordan 




A Summary of the Prologue is out. That said this one sounds more legitimate than than the other.

(Discription)

- Josh Pence / Young Ra’s Al Ghul is in this significantly, along with a Young Bane.

- We are getting the League of Shadows. (We knew this)

- We see a friendship between Little Boy Bane and Little Talia, and believe it or not, this is going to mirror Young Bruce and Rachel in the very first scene of Batman Begins when they’re children. We won’t see footage of this scene intercut into the prologue, but the word “mirror” is written a few times. There seems to be a huge deal of “reflection” happening in this movie. Things will mirror other things. I have no clue what that means, but it seems fascinating. Talia is to Bane what Rachel was to Bruce – not really a lover, not really a sister-figure, but rather a good friend who shared childhood memories together, some being traumatic.

- This “Unnamed Mad Scientist” that we’ve seen around the sets, played by Alon Aboutboul, is the guy who essentially “created” Bane, and he is a bastard. He performed horrific experiments on him and it will be in the prologue. This man has supposedly helped to create the “Doomsday” device that we’ve seen in the pictures, but I use the word “Doomsday” because I haven’t been told what it is.

- The result of Bane’s health condition comes from a fire (as we all probably could’ve guessed). Ra’s Al Ghul’s wife (Talia’s mother) is trapped in this fire with Bane, along with Talia. Ra’s has only time to save Talia and Bane, but Bane is the last to escape and is severely injured / scarred. This is “tough to watch”, and mirrors Harvey Dent barely making it out of the warehouse. Ra’s’ wife is viewed as a “witch”/”gypsy” in their village, and Ra’s is a “wizard”. They’re essentially “burning the witch at the stake”, and Bane is an unfortunate casualty. (Again, a mirror to his supernatural side) – Villagers arrive with torches like it’s the townspeople arriving to kill Frankenstein’s monster – in this case, the monster isn’t Bane – it’s Ra’s’ wife.

- The brief snippet of Bane crawling up the well in the teaser will be in the prologue. This is part of Bane’s training, administered by Ra’s. Again, this will “mirror” the very first scene of Batman Begins, when Young Bruce falls down the well. It’s essentially the same exact shot. Young Bane RISES UP, Young Bruce FALLS DOWN.

- Among the Batman Begins shots inserted into TDKR: Bruce with longer hair and beard walking through the Chinese prison, Bruce inhaling from the bowl of the hallucinogen, Bane being one of the masked LOS members who was standing in the anonymous pack while Ra’s sicked bats on Bruce from the chest. We see Liam Neeson, but not in terms of new footage here.

- The only new footage we see of Liam Neeson is right when Bane emerges from the top of the well and, Ra’s is standing there waiting for him, impressed. Ra’s training Bane throughout his life mirrors the montage of Batman Begins (“My anger outweighs my guilt”), only this time, through clever editing in montage, we see Josh Pence age quickly into Liam/Ra’s Al Ghul through quick cuts, each cut making Bane a little taller. The ice set is there, though we can’t know visually if it’s the exact same location (since it’s on paper).

Sauce:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

8 year time skip?  Has Bruce hired Sasha Bordeaux yet?

And Ellen Page as Barbara Gordon?  You better be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

Doubt it....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2011)

I really am looking forward to that prologue trailer, it gives Bane quite the depth to his character.

While reading the part of Bane's training, couldn't help but remember this track:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pajB19UQhM0[/YOUTUBE]

And personally the name of that device made me think of Superman's own enemy...but thats OT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm still not certain about that prologue.  But it sounds okay.  And it sounds a lot more likely than the one that has Bane stalking Bruce right after The Dark Knight.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm still not certain about that prologue.  But it sounds okay.  And it sounds a lot more likely than the one that has Bane stalking Bruce right after The Dark Knight.



Agreed.


Finally. You're not here just to troll <3

Trust me. I hate Anne H. being in it as much as you, but I have to trust in Nolans vision, and I have to have doubt as to whether a studio forced her into the film or not.

Fuck it. Just let it be. Nolan has done very few things wrong.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 28, 2011)

The cast has said as much that Hathaway had the toughest time during principal production moreso than Bale or Hardy...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2011)

that's not a good indicator considering this is Bale's 3rd Batman/Bruce Wayne gig and this isn't Hardy's first demanding role or even his first Nolan film

It's not really the fairest standard to judge her by


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The cast has said as much that Hathaway had the toughest time during principal production moreso than Bale or Hardy...


Bale said that in an interview.  Not a good sign folks.

I do hope Marion is playing Talia though.  That would give me a chance to see another one of my favorite DC characters in action.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

No Catwoman picks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

"we fall to learn to pick ourselves up?"

I'm guessing they had a hard time thinking of a tagline.

does bane use serum in this movie?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a recurring quote from the movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

The batman series is not the only ones that used that tagline.

If they were ever a common tagline that would be the one.

edit: I just remembered rocky had that tagline. that was killing me.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bale said that in an interview.  Not a good sign folks.



He said she had the toughest time because the character was such big boots to fill, plus he didn't envy her skin-tight costume and riding around her bike in it. Not that she was actually having a difficult time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm reading between the lines.  

He brought up Anne when he didn't have to.  Christian Bale is a professional (except for that one time on the Terminator set)... he's not going to rip a costar before the film even comes out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't say anything unless Rukia is suggesting that I said what I said is what I didn't say...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm talking about the interview Masamune referenced.  I read a transcript of the article.  I think Christian Bale brought up Hathaway unnecessarily.  I was trying to figure out his motive for doing so.  (Lower expectations for the film since she was terrible. That is pretty much what I have come up with.)


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Well, not really.


			
				Inquirer said:
			
		

> First on our topic list was his new “Dark Knight” castmates. Since it’s quite a long list of accomplished actors, we asked him to zero in on Anne, Tom and Joseph.
> “I had plenty of scenes with Anne,” Christian began. “And I was there when we did the screen test for her. The thing that I said to Chris [Nolan] that day was that there were many very accomplished actresses who had read for the role. I’m terrible at auditions, so *I’m very impressed when somebody really seems to acquire an ownership of a character without having worked on it or prepared for some amount of time.”
> 
> “I saw that in Anne,” he added. “When Chris watched the screen test, he agreed that Anne did a wonderful job.* In many ways, she has the hardest job. There are a number of people who feel that the Catwoman role has been defined previously. So, I always saw Anne’s role as being the toughest job of any of us. In my case, I’ve stopped referencing outside sources. I now reference Chris’ own world of Batman as a guide to what I will continue doing.”


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm talking about the interview Masamune referenced.  I read a transcript of the article.  I think Christian Bale brought up Hathaway unnecessarily.  I was trying to figure out his motive for doing so.  (Lower expectations for the film since she was terrible. That is pretty much what I have come up with.)



You're trying too hard to find a reason to dislike her. If that's what you're looking for that's what you're going to find.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 28, 2011)

There's as much to like about Hathaway as their is to dislike so its an even 50/50.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

CMX incoming.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah but since when is CMX the arbiter for women and their looks


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> You're trying too hard to find a reason to dislike her. If that's what you're looking for that's what you're going to find.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah but since when is CMX the arbiter for women and their looks



You haven't been around for his blatant Hathaway flame mongering have you? 

Wish I wasn't to lazy to dig up his MSPaint rendition of her, because it is quite fucking hilarious tbh.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I drew a picture of her that is as accurate as I could get it:



Nvm, it was worth the 5 seconds.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 29, 2011)

Only gripe with Anne Hathaway as Catwoman was the practical suit. I get Nolan's approach, but I think he went too hard on the practicality. Minor gripe. I'll judge the performance when I see it.


Rukia said:


> I'm talking about the interview Masamune referenced.  I read a transcript of the article.  I think Christian Bale brought up Hathaway unnecessarily.  I was trying to figure out his motive for doing so.  (Lower expectations for the film since she was terrible. That is pretty much what I have come up with.)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone with a Kristen Stewart set criticizing Anne Hathaway is pretty hilarious to me


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

oooo burn!

But anyway, I respect Kristen Stewart's performances more than Anne's.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer Anne Hathaway over Kristen Stewart, but one can easily make a case for Kristen Stewart as an actress over Anne Hathaway. It's not really clear cut at all. I think the reason why some take Anne Hathaway seriously over Stewart because the latter actress was in Twilight, an overall average franchise, in my opinion. She's had better performances outside of those movies, if you ask me. Her future is bright.

But Anne Hathaway is in Batman (or maybe Batman will be in her, depending on whether or not she's a love interest). I mean, instant win right there.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2011)

I will admit she was good in Adventureland,The Runaways and Into the Wild


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Has Hathaway ever been good?  She has her niche.  Don't get me wrong.  But I don't expect Batman to be a comedy... so it is pretty unlikely her skill set will help her here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No Catwoman picks.


I think I'm more okay with Bane now than I am with Anne "Horseface" Hathaway.


I mean, he doesn't look _*that*_ bad.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Has Hathaway ever been good?  She has her niche.  Don't get me wrong.  But I don't expect Batman to be a comedy... so it is pretty unlikely her skill set will help her here.



Yeah.

She got nominated for an Oscar for "Rachel getting married"

inb4 "oscar nominations mean shit"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

Warner Bros. just put out an official press release confirming that The Dark Knight Rises’ prologue will be released in the US on December 16th in select IMAX theaters. The UK release date has been confirmed as December 21st, and additional international dates will be released soon. Check out an official list of IMAX theaters where you can catch The Dark Knight Rises prologue after the break.

BURBANK, CA, December 1, 2011 — Warner Bros. Pictures’ “The Dark Knight Rises”—the epic conclusion to filmmaker Christopher Nolan’s Batman trilogy—is one of the most anticipated films of 2012, but moviegoers won’t have to wait until next year to see the six-minute opening sequence of the film. The film’s prologue will be unveiled exclusively in select 70mm IMAX? theatres worldwide. The announcement was made today by Dan Fellman, President of Domestic Distribution, and Veronika Kwan-Rubinek, President of International Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures.

The Prologue will be released in North America on December 16, and in the UK on December 21, 2011. Additional international dates vary by territory and will be announced soon.

In making the 2008 blockbuster “The Dark Knight,” Nolan was the first to use IMAX? cameras in a major motion picture release, and, as now, audiences were given an advance look at that film’s prologue months prior to the Summer 2008 opening. Nolan employed the extremely high-resolution cameras even more extensively on “The Dark Knight Rises”—including the film’s prologue—to achieve unprecedented crispness and clarity and a truly immersive experience for the moviegoers.

Christopher Nolan stated, “Our experience on ‘The Dark Knight’ shooting and projecting IMAX 15 perf 65mm/70mm film was inspiring. The immersive quality of the image goes beyond any other filmmaking tool available, and in revisiting Gotham, we were determined to shoot even more of the movie in this unique format. Giving the fans an early look at an IMAX sequence is a great way to draw attention to what I believe will be an incredible way to experience our story when it comes out next summer.”

Following is a list of the theatres in North America in which the Prologue of “The Dark Knight Rises” will be revealed on December 16th:



Source:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

Sadly the invitation above is not mine, but lucky members of the press have been invited to an early screening of The Dark Knight Rises’ prologue on Thursday, December 8th. The screening includes an introduction by Christopher Nolan and a reception immediately after. There have been a lot of descriptions of the prologue floating around the internet, but I’ve kept them off Batman-News.com because there was no way to tell how legitimate they were. Assuming that the press isn’t embargoed, we should get some official information about the first six minutes of The Dark Knight Rises in just four days. You’ll be able to see The Dark Knight Rises’ prologue for yourself in the next few weeks. Check out Warner Bros. press release with details on the official IMAX theaters and dates. We already know that the prologue will be an introduction to Bane, what do you think we’ll see? Let me know in the comments, and stay tuned to Batman-News.com next week for all the latest on The Dark Knight Rises’ prologue.

Source: 

Lucky Bastards


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd rather be surprised.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope that after a while the prologue is posted in Youtube and then linked here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah.  Seeing the prologue on a cheap bootleg is definitely a good idea.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2011)

That's the only way some of us can see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Seeing the prologue on a cheap bootleg is definitely a good idea.



I certainly wouldn't pay for it.


Waitin' for dat bootleg.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Waitin' for dat bootleg.


Of the full film right?  I know you don't care about a mere 8 minutes, CMX.  Tales of Graces is coming out!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my ticket for the screening in Austin, TX -- last week...

*Because I'm the God damn Batman!!!*

God I'm so pumped right now I think I can forget that the Prometheus Trailer is premiering next week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Of the full film right?  I know you don't care about a mere 8 minutes, CMX.  Tales of Graces is coming out!



I will be too busy playing Reckoning to care about Graces.

Though I do plan on getting that, too, eventually.


----------



## Bart (Dec 8, 2011)

*Feedback from The Dark Knight Rises Prologue*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Steven Weintraub:* _Saw THE DARK KNIGHT RISES IMAX Prologue. 3 words. Holy [frick]ing sh*t._

and from CMB,

_"TDKR IMAX prologue was amazing. I didn't think he could, but I think Nolan has done it, he's made a movie to top TDK. Holy shit so good!! 

There is Catwoman, Bane, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, it looks like everything I could've wished for and more. Nolan, such a brilliant filmmaker. 

Aiden Gillen and Josh Stewart figure into the prologue but the whole things kicks off with Gordon talking about Harvey Dent. 

New Bat logo is very cool! Prologue features some exciting acrobats. A must-see in IMAX format. Definitely worth seeking out those theaters. 

Nolan shows us a visual spectacle we've never seen before, in crystal clear amazing IMAX."_


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

... It looks like the Prologue to The Dark Knight Rises has raised the anticipation Bar so high that no film not even Scott's Prometheus can ward off Nolan's film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Prologue bootleg. Give me it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2011)

*More feedback from The Dark Knight Rises Prologue - MAJOR SPOILERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



From SuperHeroHype,

_"Even though the opening shot takes place immediately after The Dark Knight and features Commissioner Gordon speaking at Harvey Dent's funeral (and is shot in 35mm), the footage moves immediately to IMAX and the events that transpire during the hostage situation discussed in the viral documents. There, we're treated to a hostage transfer and the reveal of Bane aboard a private plane and an ensuing fight that takes every advantage of the IMAX frame. Think less The Dark Knight and more Inception or, even closer, an IMAX version of a James Bond film. 

In his introduction, Nolan stressed the importance of returning filmgoing to the grandeur that it was for him as a child, warning that said scale, "is being chipped away at in all kinds of ways." 

Though the response from the crowd was overwhelmingly positive, there was much discussion about Bane's voice. Muffled by his mask and featuring a British accent, it's difficult to fully understand exactly what he is saying (but likely intentionally). 

At the conclusion of the footage, there's a rapid montage of shots, all in IMAX, that feature a lot to excite fans, the most intriguing of which is Bane carrying a shattered half of Batman's mask. 

"I've barely started to edit the rest of the film," Nolan cautioned with a laugh, "so don't ask me what happens at the end or anything like that."_

*But the actual description is from IGN,*

_"The CIA is making a deal with local militia to turn Dr. Pavel over to them. Needless to say, Bane throws a wrench into the CIA's machine. 

The CIA picks up their prisoner, Dr. Pavel, from some local militia who also offer the spies a bonus: Three prisoners with ties to the notorious masked mercenary known as "Bane." As the CIA's black ops flight soars over the countryside, we soon realize the CIA agent (played by The Wire and Game of Thrones' Aidan Gillen) is not as in control as he believes. 

One of the masked prisoners is in fact Bane. The CIA are, in fact, his prisoner. The CIA agents learn the hard way not to mess with Bane in a mid-air action sequence. 

Uses a set-piece that nods to the CIA "Skyhook" extraction maneuver Batman borrowed for his Hong Kong mission in the last film. 

Hardy's Bane voice sounded distinct and cool. 

There was brief new footage of Anne Hathaway as Catwoman and Selina Kyle, Christian Bale as Batman, Joseph Gordon-Levitt's John Blake, the new Bat-aerial assault vehicle, massive brawling on the streets of wintry Gotham, and, of course, Hardy as Bane. The final awesome shot of Bane will send a chill up the spine of every Bat-fan!"_




P.S. Has anyone else seen the documents concerning Dr. Pavel? Also I'm waiting till this hits hits zero,  becuase that's when I trailer is released :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Dark Knight Rises Prologue Trailer Discription #2 (Major Spoiler)*


*Spoiler*: __ 





WB logo

Ice. Cold. Crystalized imagery and a very familiar logo of a Bat.

Jim Gordon at Harvey Dents funeral gives a eulogy, a few words about
inspiring others…

CUT—

An unnamed mountainous region.

A jeep rides along the landscape. Hooded men in the back of a jeep are driven to a small plane… the jeep is met by an armed CIA agent who takes into custody a political VIP, who is traveling with these hooded men… or is he? The CIA Douche learns that one of the hooded men is BANE?!

The hooded men, along with the political VIP are loaded onto the plane. The plane takes to the air as the CIA douchebag interrogates those taken on board. One of the hooded men is dangled outside the plane and questioned/threatened and when the CIA agent doesn’t get what he wants, he fires his weapon (next to the hooded man’s ear, he is not
killed) and then begins to question the other hooded man. That hooded man is unmasked and revealed to be… Bane!

CIA DOUCHE: Was it your plan all along to be captured?

Suddenly, a much larger plane overtakes the smaller plane occupied by CIA Douche, Bane and hostages. Operatives from the larger plane descend onto the smaller one–

Bane in all his Ventilator glory is revealed….

CIA DOUCHE: If I take this off, will you die?

BANE: No. But I will be in a lot of pain.

BAM!

Operatives from the larger plane fire upon the interior of the plane interrupting the interrogation.

The larger plane has ahold of the smaller one as it pulls it by wires throwing all the passengers downward in a disorienting fashion. After quickly overtaking the plane, Bane’s operatives bring in a body bag. The man in it is dead or barely alive. Bane then takes the VIP political prisoner and inserts a tube and transfers blood from the body bag man. (It’s confusing as to why this is important.)

AND THEN… in a scene that no words will be able to do justice, a hole is cut from the smaller plane and a wire takes Bane and the VIP politico through the rear of the plane as the smaller plane is ripped apart and is destroyed while members of Bane’s team sacrifice their lives going down with the small plane. (Again, it should be stressed, this description pales to what you will actually see, it’s a true spectacle.)

The chant can be heard at the end… Deh-Shay! Bah-Sah-Ra!

The scene is followed by a montage that includes many images we’ve seen, the most striking includes the Bat-copter chasing down fatigued Batmobiles down the streets of Gotham, and a final shocking image of Bane tossing away a shattered and torn Batman mask into rubble…

Ra's Tomb:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like the prologue was quite something.

I really want to see it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

And when Mission Impossible 4 hits IMAX Screens 12/16/11 alot of people in select IMAX's will have the opportunity to do just that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I will watch it.


But isn't this really just an extended trailer?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

If you wanna look at it like that then yeah I would call it that an Extended Trailer or some will call it what it is The Prologue Trailer... 

The Dark Knight Rises Trailer Announcement Today...

- The Dark Knight Rises Trailer 1 to run with Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows 12/16/11
- The Dark Knight Rises Prologue to run with Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol 12/16/11 IMAX ONLY


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2011)

The trailer is coming out in 53 minutes 

P.S. Thanks for posting that description, Hellrasinbrasin :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

Your welcome Bart...

Now Let's Get This Trailer Countdown Party Started...

[00] The Dark Knight Rises Teaser Trailer (1:36)
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqF8lcKTLw0[/Youtube]

[01] The Dark Knight Rises Trailer 1 (2:03)
....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

In a short while the main site will open back up and this is what you will
see + the coordinates being mentioned its puzzle time again or is it something more...?


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2011)

No probs  ^^

Operation Early Bird's in 5 minutes - trailer time :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

Unless WB is leaking the trailer themselves it won't be released until the day after it runs in fronT of that Sherlock Holmes film the same day The Prologue Trailer runs in front of that Mission Impossible film at IMAX


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't wait to pay like $15 for a great prologue. Oh, a free movie comes with it? Sweet!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 9, 2011)

I know huh... just as soon as I'm done watching The Dark Knight Rises Prologue Trailer I'm leaving the IMAX screening of Cruise's film to go see that Sherlock Holmes film for that Dark Knight Rises Trailer then go home with a smile on my face.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2011)

A bit OT about the prologue, but after finding out how much time has passed since the Dark Knight events I take it that the Waybe Manor has been rebuilt already and the original Batcave as well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anybody even considered how Ghul is gonna fit into this movie? Every poster I see has Liam Neeson's name on it, and no info has been released about Ghul.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe Ra's trained Bane. Can't say I know too much after that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises Official Poster is here and ITS HOT


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2011)

^Awesomesauce. 

Couldn't help but be reminded after seeing the broken cowl of that part of Begins where Alfred was designing the cowl and said how Bruce should be careful to not land on his head.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

Going to see the prologue on Wednesday 

Got free tickets to see it so i don't have to waste money on MI:4 the week after


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2011)

^Lucky you. 

The poster comfirms that Bane's gonna smack a Bat-bitch.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

Shit any film running between June 2012 & September 2012 while The Dark Knight Rises is playing will have a life expectancy of 2 weeks at the box office.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2011)

Teaser poster for Batman 3 officially released


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I like a lot Bane's poster for the Dark Knight Rises.

Now I am looking forward to see how they design Catwoman and Batman's own. 

Kinda like in the Dark Knight, there were posters of Joker, Batman and some with Harvey Dent or one showing the three of them in it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

"The Bat, the Cat, and the Bane"


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

No Cat Woman poster? Maybe Nolan is saving the best for last.







I hope.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you mean worst for last


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I think you mean worst for last


This.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

Here it "Somewhat" is Follow the Sound of BANE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how much Bane will suck in the movie. 


I mean, he looks terrible, sounds pretty shoddy, and on the surface is generally poorly designed.

But I thought the same things about the Joker and he turned out pretty good (still sounded stupid). I guess Nolan will pull it off.


But one thing's for sure: all the CGI in the world isn't going to help Ann Hathaway. Let's just hope she gets a full cat mask and is partially nude in each scene.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

I like Bane's design.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

I doubt that very much CMX... Were there Nude scenes in Batman Begins or The Dark Knight Nope so don't expect them in this one either


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

So when will the prologue be online


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

So there is definitely no Hathaway in the prologue?  I might be tempted to watch if I know she won't be around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like Bane's design.


What have you been drinking?

Turpentine?


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I doubt that very much CMX... Were there Nude scenes in Batman Begins or The Dark Knight Nope so don't expect them in this one either


Well there is always room for a change.

She was actually not bad in that one movie with that Gellyenhal kid--because I never really looked at her face in that movie.


Rukia said:


> So there is definitely no Hathaway in the prologue?  I might be tempted to watch if I know she won't be around.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So when will the prologue be online



The Prologue is rumoured to leak online amongst the community Thursday or Saturday with Varied Quality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll watch it online, baby.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

... The Most Arrests ever made for a Pirated Trailer will be on Tuesday December 13th and Friday December 16th, 2011.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2011)

> I think you mean worst for last



no                  .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

:: The Dark Knight Rises ::

(Enjoy. These are going faster than Pop Tarts)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vOEwnD6dfQ[/Youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a little bit concerned about Bane's voice.  I have heard a lot of chatter about it.  Some people came away from Heinz Field complaining that it was difficult to understand.  The reviewer over at Collider said he had a tough time understanding Bane during the prologue screening he attended.

For the most part, the first two films are pretty well regarded.  One common criticism has been Batman's voice.  Lots of people don't like the way it sounds.  And now his nemesis is incomprehensible as well?  Seriously?  Are we going to be able to understand any dialogue in this film?

I can't believe the many smart people involved in this project would leave themselves open to the same criticism.  I hope they fix Bane's voice by July.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2011)

soon everyone will be growling at eachother


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 13, 2011)

Reminds me of this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIg9DegnrJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm a little bit concerned about Bane's voice.  I have heard a lot of chatter about it.  Some people came away from Heinz Field complaining that it was difficult to understand.  The reviewer over at Collider said he had a tough time understanding Bane during the prologue screening he attended.
> 
> For the most part, the first two films are pretty well regarded.  One common criticism has been Batman's voice.  Lots of people don't like the way it sounds.  And now his nemesis is incomprehensible as well?  Seriously?  Are we going to be able to understand any dialogue in this film?
> 
> I can't believe the many smart people involved in this project would leave themselves open to the same criticism.  I hope they fix Bane's voice by July.



You have issues if you can't understand what Bats is saying. Personally, I have grown to like it, though I did think it a bit over the top in Begins.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

The people who are complaining about Bane's voice are missing the point:
He's using a breathing aparatus which is why his voice sounds the way
it does which is an end result of being a burn victim ADR will clear some
of it up but thats it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The people who are complaining about Bane's voice are missing the point:
> He's using a breathing aparatus which is why his voice sounds the way
> it does which is an end result of being a burn victim ADR will clear some
> of it up but thats it.


No.  I understand why he sounds the way he does.  What I don't understand is why Nolan and company went this route knowing that a lot of people are annoyed by the voice Batman has been using.  That's my whole argument.  Batman sounds like he is out of breath all the time.  The scene with Rachel in the Batmobile was comically bad.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Bale won't change the voice. He likes consistency.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Kristen Stewart would have been great as Catwoman


Or Lois Lane.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

If Stewart had tits to fill the outfit, yes.

Unfortunately not the case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Salma Hayek as Catwoman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises Prologue is here watch while you can


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Dark Knight Rises Prologue is here watch while you can



Thanks for posting the link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...I can hardly understand bane. >.>

Can't wait to see a HQ version.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Some of thats going to be cleared up with ADR its been adressed but for the most part seeing it in theaters in June or the Theatrical Trailer on the 16th you'll figure out at times you'll hear him and at times you won't because of the device he wears for breathing and speaking which is why Bane has that automated / mechanical sound when he speaks I'm not complaining either way.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 14, 2011)

Care to re-upload that?


----------



## Sine (Dec 14, 2011)

just outstanding


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Care to re-upload that?



Sorry Guys I'm sharing em as fast as I find them which is to say that when I find them its a sure fire bet WB isn't far behind with takedown notices... And
man are they on Fire tonight.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Its on again follow The White Rabbit

Oneotrix Point Never


----------



## Gedatsu (Dec 14, 2011)

why don't you just put it on pirate bay... :I


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Like i need that type of heat Gedatsu

The Synched one is up

Oneotrix Point Never

If we go by Prestige Logic:

1.Batman Begins -- "The Pledge"
2.The Dark Knight -- "The Turn"
3.The Dark Knight Rises -- "The Prestige"

what do you think


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2011)

^ Fucking awesome.

Too bad the quality sucks 

Bane sounds fucking great. Won't have a problem understanding him in theater.


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2011)

I only understand about 10% of what Bane is saying. 
I guess it will be better when it hits the cinemas - so far it looks good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried watching and it just looped a shitty logo forever.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

Same    here.


----------



## Matariki (Dec 14, 2011)

It was taken down


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

Drats.**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

It'll  be back. 


Then I'll watch the shit out of it. Then eat the shit that fell out. Then puke.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll  be back.
> 
> 
> Then I'll watch the shit out of it. Then eat the shit that fell out. Then puke.



Extreme measures for such a doubter in the movie 

It's hard to understand because of the quality, but basically... Banes accent + respiratory issues = SEX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I said I'd puke at the end. 


Because after eating the shit I'd look at a picture of Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

*'Dark Knight Rises' Time Jump Was Necessary, Says Nolan *

The biggest surprise about "The Dark Knight Rises" for me, and I suspect for many fans, is the fact that the movie takes place eight years after the conclusion of "The Dark Knight." That's a long, deliberate stretch of time between the Joker's assault on Gotham City and Bane's impending strike. The reasons behind the time jump are certainly murky now, but Christopher Nolan promises that the leap will be much more easily explained once "Rises," er, rises in theaters.

"It will make a lot more sense to people when they see the film," Nolan told Hero Complex of the time jump. "But it’s not a great mystery — it’s the jumping-off point for the film — but it’s hard for me to articulate it. I think the mood at the beginning of the film will make a lot of sense."

"If I had to express it thematically, I think what we’re saying is that for Batman and Commissioner Gordon, there’s a big sacrifice, a big compromise, at the end of the 'The Dark Knight' and for that to mean something, that sacrifice has to work and Gotham has to get better in a sense," he elaborated. "They have to achieve something for the ending of that film — and the feeling at the end of that film — to have validity. Their sacrifice has to have meaning and it takes time to establish that and to show that, and that’s the primary reason we did that."

Nolan added that even though he wanted to push things forward in time, he didn't want to age his characters to the point that makeup would be required.

"It's a time period that is not so far ahead that we would have to do crazy makeup or anything — which I think would be distracting — but it gave them something to get their teeth into, particularly Christian in terms of [portraying] this guy who has been frozen in this moment in time with nowhere to go," he said. "He really has done an incredible job figuring out how to characterize that and express that."

Source: MTV


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn WB isn't playing about this! I can't find a link anywhere


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Good transcript.  We will need one for the whole film when it comes out since we are unable to understand Bane.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

I supplied enough YT & MegaVideo Links to feed the community until that 2 Minute Trailer hits the net after premiering with that Sherlock Holmes film Friday.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> to the point that makeup would be required.
> 
> "It's a time period that is not so far ahead that we would have to do crazy makeup or anything ? which I think would be distracting ? but it gave them something to get their teeth into, particularly Christian in terms of [portraying] *this guy who has been frozen in this moment in time with nowhere to go,"* he said. "He really has done an incredible job figuring out how to characterize that and express that."



Don't quite agree with that.

Guess thats partly why this franchise is being killed off so early...misinterpretation.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I must go watch Sherlock tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm seeing it Friday, especially if there's a trailer for Rises.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas my friends The Dark Knight Rises Theatrical Trailer is HERE
15 seconds is missing from the boot



"When Gotham is Ashes you have my permission to die"


----------



## Matariki (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Im underwhelmed  Might be the quality


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Now thats how you make a touchdown folks....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I just saw the trailer...

I BELIEVED IN THIS MOVIE FROM THE BEGINNING.  I KNEW IT WOULD BE GOOD.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Rukia lol what  You have been slagging this movie off any chance you could get. 

The football part was awesome


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved the scene with Bruce and Bane ... Bruce is barely concious and Bane makes his now famous "*When Gotham is Ashes you have my permission to die*" line oh hell yes if anyone could make a B grade villain from the comics into an A Grade threat Nolan has done just that with Bane.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, honestly.  I didn't understand a single bit of dialogue from the trailer.  And obviously, I feel like I only am able to pick up bits and pieces of the imagery.  The football part is indeed awesome.

I don't know.  What I saw clearly has potential.  We have seen a lot of new trailers this week.  GI Joe Retaliation, a new Amazing Spider-man trailer, an Expendables 2 trailer, a Rock of Ages trailer.  Even without seeing this clearly... it's probably the best of the bunch.

I need to see it in higher quality before I can say for sure though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

True Bootleg Batman Trailers never do the Dark Knight Justice but they do raise anticipation for the HD Trailer hitting the net Saturday and Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm also certain that this trailer is better than that dreadful Avengers one I watched a couple of months ago.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

If we can't protect the earth, you can be damn sure we'll avenge it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

I think we can be certain of one thing and one thing only that The Dark Knight Rises has nothing to worry about with the films being released with it in the summer of 2012


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck that.  I'm excited about Snow White and The Huntsman.  That shit looks cash!


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

For me its hunger games


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I think 2012 looks like it should be a hell of a lot better than 2011.  2011 was filled with disappointments.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Bane and 007 ftw!!!


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2011)

2011 has pretty much sucked.



But it will be a cold day in hell when snow white or hunger games can compete with tdkr


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

But 2012 is Rising to meet the challenge of our Rivals...


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Skyfall is also coming out isnt it  

More Casino Royale less Quantum  i have faith in Sam Mendes, kinda. 

Prometheus is also in 2012 right? Hobbit too?  

Yeah 2012 looks packed with quality.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2011)

> I BELIEVED IN THIS MOVIE FROM THE BEGINNING. I KNEW IT WOULD BE GOOD.



lies


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm calling it right now : Anne Hathaway Best Supporting Actress Oscar.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy crap. Awesome trailer.

Anne looked gorgeous and quite seductive IMO in that part where she was whispering to Bruce's ear. And what Bane did to the football field was insane. 

Liked his phrase too.

Happy that they used the same Batman tune for the part where the film's title showed at the end.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyDKOuGbUks[/Youtube]

"*You think this will last.

There's a storm coming Mr. Wayne... You and your friends better
batton down the hatches. Cause when it hits you're all going to
wonder how you ever thought you'd lived so large and leave so little 
for the rest of us*."

- Selina Kyle


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2011)

Did I just see the FUCKING BATWING?!!!?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2011)

They still have the prologue up.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 15, 2011)

At a minute & 23 seconds it looks like 2 people going off a ledge free falling into a glass roof Batman + Bane I'm guessing Trailer quality isn't helping much thats for sure.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> They still have the prologue up.



lol, not anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Batten down the hatches?  Who talks like that?  I think that dialogue would be bad even in a Pirates of the Caribbean film.


----------



## Bart (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, not anymore.



That's why I saved mine a few days ago 

The fire rises, Stunna :WOW



Rukia said:


> Batten down the hatches?  Who talks like that?  I think that dialogue would be bad even in a Pirates of the Caribbean film.



The fire rises :WOW


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Bart? 

  :WOW

Did i miss any?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vicJozK7l6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2011)

oh god should i watch now or wait for the better quality vid?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll download it in a couple weeks. No biggie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batten down the hatches?  Who talks like that?  I think that dialogue would be bad even in a Pirates of the Caribbean film.



It's a figure of speech, my uncle says it all the time.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Shit, I missed it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bart?
> 
> :WOW
> 
> Did i miss any?



Vault? What do you mean by 'missed any'? :WOW


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Any of your emotes


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Okay, honestly.  I didn't understand a single bit of dialogue from the trailer.  And obviously, I feel like I only am able to pick up bits and pieces of the imagery.  The football part is indeed awesome.
> 
> I don't know.  What I saw clearly has potential.  We have seen a lot of new trailers this week.  GI Joe Retaliation, a new Amazing Spider-man trailer, an Expendables 2 trailer, a Rock of Ages trailer.  Even without seeing this clearly... it's probably the best of the bunch.
> 
> I need to see it in higher quality before I can say for sure though.



Woah, there was a new Spidey trailer released?

Link please .


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 15, 2011)

THE FIRE RISES

Bane will catapult to Grade A villain with this.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Bane's voice.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I really like it actually it works just fine.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

That trailer pops right and left on the internet. I'm not spoiling myself


----------



## Federer (Dec 16, 2011)

Cause we need to wank Bale more, it can never be enough.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2011)

at that, did not expect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Racism in Batman thread?


----------



## Rod (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

I saids it once and I says it again the bar has been set so high on this film that nothing can go wrong...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Wish I knew what was going on in that video.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

... Its the have's vs. the have nots.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wish I knew what was going on in that video.


Wish I could understand Bane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

It's just a bunch of ants if you ask me.

Then Batman pops out.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 16, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Kristen Stewart would have been great as Catwoman



She is horrible


----------



## Talon. (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

My thoughts so far:

Oneotrix Point Never


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's just a bunch of ants if you ask me.
> 
> Then Batman pops out.


Yeah exactly.  An ant into cosplay decided to crash the ant party.

I've seen more impressive ant collections at the state fair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> My thoughts so far:
> 
> Link removed


Is that you? 


Rukia said:


> Yeah exactly.  An ant into cosplay decided to crash the ant party.
> 
> I've seen more impressive ant collections at the state fair.


Yeah, ants with Batmobiles. Why are there three Batmobiles?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that you?


lol. I wish.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2011)

Of course it would be hard to understand Bane if you were retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Of course it would be hard to understand Bane if you were retarded.


So your theory for Bane's respirator is that he wears it because he's retarded?  Interesting.  

I just assumed that The Dark Knight Rises was ripping off GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra.  Your retard theory is solid though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

Possible TDKR theory


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Gordan is told to step down
- Bane uses the poor and the homeless to attack Gotham's rich
- Miranda Tate steals the Tumbler designs from Wayne Enterprises or from Mr. Reese during the eight year gap
- Batman fights his way through a gauntlet of Bane's men before facing Bane directly
- Bane instead of killing Bruce after beating him drops him in a prison while he lays seige to Gotham
- Bruce returns to Gotham after escaping Prison (Scene with Alfred and Bruce)
- Bane's men and the GCPD clash in the streets of Gotham the Tumblers built by the League open fire
on buildings in the area
- Bane and Batman face off for Round 2 once again its a loosing battle a blast from a Tumbler seperates them
- Batman comes to amid a sea of dead GCPD officers and LOS.
- Selina seeing that Bruce is not like the other aristocrates in Gotham leads him to where Bane and
Tate ran off to.
- Batman rips Bane out of a chopper they fall through a glass roof, Tate goes down with the chopper
- Bane reveals to a paralyzed Wayne that he placed a nuke in Gotham City 
- Bruce calls Gordan and says that Gotham must be evacuated immediately.
- Gordan says that they don't have the time needed to get everyone out
- Bruce says to get them to Wayne Manor as Wayne Manor has underground tunnels its the safest
place to go
- As the last group of citizens make their way into the tunnels beneath Wayne Manor the city is
engulfed in Fire


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Woah, there was a new Spidey trailer released?
> 
> Link please .


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FiUGOZCsKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw the trailer when I saw Sherlock Holmes tonight. I can understand if you dislike Bane's voice (I personally didn't find it nearly as bad as people reported), but if you can't _understand_ him, you need an ear check.


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2011)

Found the real trailer on Youtube after 15 minutes of searching (low quality, but at least the real one).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smwwWIRKhEk[/YOUTUBE]
Someone make a copy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

That suit's still retarded, but Anne Hathaway looked hot in that trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Marion Cotillard got to smile one time.  But I thought she looked hot.  Especially since she had gave birth in like June.  Got that hot bod back in a hurry.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 16, 2011)

Anne Hathaway is hot.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2011)

Both Anne and Marion look gorgeous.

Can't wait till a HD version of the trailer comes out.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2011)

saw the football stadium trailer

Man that is one lucky as hell football player

also I liked anne's line, again only one line so not enough to make a definitive judgment but I'm starting to have hope.

also man I am getting to TDK levels of hype now


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

I just saw the trailer

I don't give a darn I'm sold I'm hyped


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

The rumors during the casting phase were that there are two female leads.  Obviously we didn't get to see a whole lot of Marion in that trailer.  If you guys remember The Dark Knight trailers... we didn't see a whole lot of Eckart in those and he had a ton of screen time.  I hope Marion is the same.  Very good actress.  In scene she participates in will be enhanced simply by her presence.


----------



## Xerces (Dec 17, 2011)

The trailer was pretty underwhelming, compared the TDK trailer.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2011)

Fucking awesome trailer. Anne as Catwoman is going to be great.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 17, 2011)

Waiting for this prologue to be up for download. IMAX tickets are approximately 1.2 jillion dollars. I googled jillion. Totally real.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> The trailer was pretty underwhelming, compared the TDK trailer.


Wasn't the Joker recently selected as the #1 comic book villain?  That's part of the reason we all feel that way.

I was able to understand the Joker too though...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2011)

Get 'yer ears checked, mate.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah seriously if you can't understand him you're deaf


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2011)

Rukia gonna find a reason to hate this no matter what


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm too fucking hyped.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah seriously if you can't understand him you're deaf





Stunna said:


> Get 'yer ears checked, mate.




Had to look up a script to understand what bane was saying during the prologue. =/


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Warner Bros should consider handing out a copy of the script at the door.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah seriously if you can't understand him you're deaf



I can't understand him at all.

But i have pretty bad ears and english is not my first language so i guess i get a free pass on that.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 17, 2011)

I like Bane's voice. One of my pet peeves is for someone to wear a full mask in a film and to be perfectly audible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

Any word on when the HD trailer is suppose to be released? I'm assuming it's tomorrow, right?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 17, 2011)

I just saw the trailer... and my objective take on the trailer is: zzzzzz... nothing special. In fact, I couldn't stop laughing at how horrendously awful that football field looked while Wines Hard was running down the field. You'd think for a film carrying a budget in excess of $250 mill, they'd find a way to make spots like that look decent. As for Bane's voice-- it's not a matter of if you can understand him or not, it's just how predictably muffled and boring it sounds. Oh, and I also got a good laugh out of Anne Hathaway's bit... what a clown. Who is writing this dialogue? It's a bunch of crap that makes it look like Nolan is STILL incompetent when it comes to scripting and directing a decent female character. 

Oh, but I know, I'm just a Nolan hater and blah blah blah, and rest assured, his blowhard fans will always overlook his shortcomings and blindly follow whatever it is he does.

Terrible trailer for what is looking like a terrible film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

lol          Tetra


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2011)

You sir are terrible.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 18, 2011)

My Steelers are so good, even Bane can't stop them from getting a TD.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2011)

TrollaVaal gonna trolla.

The football thing did look super cheesy though ;S


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm seriously afraid that Anne Hathaway is going to rape Selena. :<


----------



## David (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm wondering what the hell is that floating vehicle's doing there from 1:22 to 1:23.

I have no fucking clue.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 18, 2011)

my buddy at Imdb (formerly known as ch1466) likes to call him The Ratman.


----------



## Federer (Dec 18, 2011)

Xerces said:


> The trailer was pretty underwhelming, compared the TDK trailer.



The trailer of the TDK was even better than the movie. 

I'm curious about the trailer of this one, I want the HD version, they better put it up soon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I like Bane's voice. One of my pet peeves is for someone to wear a full mask in a film and to be perfectly audible.


No.  I agree with you.  I used to be in the Air Force and I used to have to occasionally wear a gas mask.  My voice definitely was distorted while wearing the mask.  So it is definitely realistic to believe that it would affect Bane the same way.

I'm basically saying I don't like the concept.  Wish they could have done the venom without affecting his respiration.  Either that or they should have used a different villain.  Like the Riddler.

My dad and sister go to a lot of movies.  They are casual fans.  They are the fans that will determine whether or not films like this are a success.  (Because you and I are and people of are ilk are going to go no matter what.)  They always ridicule the first two films because of Batman's voice.  I don't even want to know what their reaction to Bane's voice will be.



MitsukiShiroi said:


> I'm seriously afraid that Anne Hathaway is going to rape Selena. :<


Me too.  I don't think she is up for this.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Me too.  I don't think she is up for this.



She's not. It's ok for actors to step out of their comfort zone and do something completely different, but she's just too "cute" for the role really. 

Selena is so underestimated. :<


----------



## Bart (Dec 18, 2011)

_If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A superman, Mr. Kent, a superman._

P.S. Indeedy, _MitsukiShiroi_; but have faith in Nolan, he wouldn't have cast her if he didn't think she wasn't capable of it :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> She's not. It's ok for actors to step out of their comfort zone and do something completely different, but she's just too "cute" for the role really.
> 
> Selena is so underestimated. :<


She shines when it comes to comedy.  And I don't think she will get an opportunity to do that here.

I would have liked to have seen a more sensual actress myself.  Hathaway hasn't really demonstrated that during her career.  Eva Green probably would have been better.  Or they could have just chosen Cotillard for the part?



Bart said:


> _If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A superman, Mr. Kent, a superman._
> 
> P.S. Indeedy, _MitsukiShiroi_; but have faith in Nolan, he wouldn't have cast her if he didn't think she wasn't capable of it :WOW


I really don't like to regurgitate the same talking points.  But it seems like a new audience is present for it this time.

Nolan has made mistakes with female characters.  Some of these mistakes are the result of writing.  But some are the result of poor casting decisions.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> P.S. Indeedy, _MitsukiShiroi_; but have faith in Nolan, he wouldn't have cast her if he didn't think she wasn't capable of it :WOW



I _always_ have faith in Nolan. I just honestly think it might be a wrong choice. She's great with comedy/romance movies etc, but she doesn't have that sensual, sexy side that Selena herself has.

I could be wrong, I'm not saying she can't act or anything, but honestly, I'm not too sure.



Rukia said:


> I would have liked to have seen a more sensual actress myself.  Hathaway hasn't really demonstrated that during her career.  Eva Green probably would have been better.  *Or they could have just chosen Cotillard for the part*?



Actually, when I heard Catwoman was in the movie and Cotillard was casted, I put the two of them together immediately.  Imagine my disappointment when I realized Hathaway got the part.


----------



## Bart (Dec 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I really don't like to regurgitate the same talking points.  But it seems like a new audience is present for it this time.
> 
> Nolan has made mistakes with female characters.  Some of these mistakes are the result of writing.  But some are the result of poor casting decisions.



Nor do I, Rukia :3

I agree he's made mistakes; the primary mistake, in the Batman films, being in the casting Holmes in Begins, but clearly Nolan knows things which we don't, and simply speaking just wait till next year and we'll see.



MitsukiShiroi said:


> I _always_ have faith in Nolan. I just honestly think it might be a wrong choice. She's great with comedy/romance movies etc, but she doesn't have that sensual, sexy side that Selena herself has.
> 
> I could be wrong, I'm not saying she can't act or anything, but honestly, I'm not too sure.



Awesome; well yeah I agree and as you've highlighted many would have wished for Cotillard to have been cast as Selina. You may think that, but I also remember when many many many were against Ledger being cast as Joker, as many really were Pro-Paul Bettany for the part, and look what happened there?

Have a little faith in Hathaway hehe :WOW


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> Awesome; well yeah I agree and as you've highlighted many would have wished for Cotillard to have been cast as Selina. You may think that, but I also remember when many many many were against Ledger being cast as Joker, as many really were Pro-Paul Bettany for the part, and look what happened there?
> 
> Have a little faith in Hathaway hehe :WOW



I was always pro Heath because I knew he was an actor that had variation in his roles. :] Like I said, I have faith in Nolan, I just don't have that much faith in Hathaway that she'll be able to portray the Selina I like and love.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought Cotillard would have made a better Talia al Ghul, but it didn't seem to shake out that way. I believe in Anne Hathaway's acting ability, as well as Christopher Nolan's knack for picking the right actors for the right roles, so I think it'll turn out fine.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> P.S. Indeedy, _MitsukiShiroi_; but have faith in Nolan, *he wouldn't have cast her if he didn't think she wasn't capable* of it :WOW


I could swear I've heard that before somewhere, oh right


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bart (Dec 18, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I was always pro Heath because I knew he was an actor that had variation in his roles. :] Like I said, I have faith in Nolan, I just don't have that much faith in Hathaway that she'll be able to portray the Selina I like and love.



Well yeah that's a good point there tbh (: Ahh riight okayy kk hehe :WOW



Jon Stark said:


> I thought Cotillard would have made a better Talia al Ghul, but it didn't seem to shake out that way. I believe in Anne Hathaway's acting ability, as well as Christopher Nolan's knack for picking the right actors for the right roles, so I think it'll turn out fine.



Who's to say she's not playing Talia?

Exactly right there, Jon, apart from _Katie Holmes_ in Batman Begins of course :WOW


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> Who's to say she's not playing Talia?


Ah, but that's why I said didn't _seem_ to shake out that way. I'm still holding out hope that it has. Then again, with Bane, Catwoman, and R'as, the villain roster is already stacked. It's a lot to fit in in one movie run. Then again, this movie's likely going to run for a minimum of two and a half hours anyway. And I'm more than fine with that.



> Exactly right there, Jon, apart from _Katie Holmes_ in Batman Begins of course :WOW


Well, he did actually invent that role for her, so I disagree. She was underwhelming in the role though, for sure; though thankfully not to the point of detracting from the movie. The Rachel character never seemed to fit to me all that well, anyway.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2011)

HQ Trailer #2, full:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ESy1-ew9tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well yeah that's a good point there tbh (: Ahh riight okayy kk hehe :WOW



I only make good points. 



Jon Stark said:


> Ah, but that's why I said didn't _seem_ to shake out that way. I'm still holding out hope that it has. Then again, with Bane, Catwoman, and R'as, the villain roster is already stacked. It's a lot to fit in in one movie run. Then again, this movie's likely going to run for a minimum of two and a half hours anyway. And I'm more than fine with that.



I'm not sure if I can count Talia as a villain per se. I know she's supposed to be one, but with her being Bruce's on and off love interest, it never really clicked for me to have her as the villain. Same with Selina.

We got the rise _and_ fall of Dent in the Dark Knight plus all of the Joker's antics so if he plays it out right, which he will, undoubtedly, it'll work out to have some extra characters.



> Well, he did actually invent that role for her, so I disagree. She was underwhelming in the role though, for sure; though thankfully not to the point of detracting from the movie. The Rachel character never seemed to fit to me all that well, anyway.



I liked the Rachel character much more in the Dark Knight. She had a bit more depth to her there and I liked the triangle that went on.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2011)

> If you guys remember The Dark Knight trailers... we didn't see a whole lot of Eckart in those and he had a ton of screen time.


He was playing Harvey Dent and said the most non Alfred/Joker line in the trailers that was repeatedly quoted


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

That's a high quality trailer?

/ryoma


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

The latest trailer doesn't really impress. I know the movie will be great but it just feels as if it's missing something...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Castiel said:


> He was playing Harvey Dent and said the most non Alfred/Joker line in the trailers that was repeatedly quoted



I think he meant Eckhart wasn't shown much in the trailer but had a lot of screentime in the movie.



SoraOVO said:


> The latest trailer doesn't really impress. I know the movie will be great but it just feels as if it's missing something...



It doesn't impress, no. It lacks a certain 'oomph'. Tom Hardy as Bane isn't quite impressing me yet though... and I loove Hardy.


----------



## Federer (Dec 18, 2011)

It certainly isn't better than the TDK trailer, however the movie wasn't as good as the trailer made it out to be. 

So, I'm still anxcious to see this one, after the The Avengers and maybe Spidey [poor lizard ].


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw the new trailer for this film earlier today, and it did seem to be very impressive, but I know that Christopher Nolan had been attempting to keep this series realistic and believable, but the scene with the football field collapsing did seem to be slightly over-the-top to me.

The scene where Bane is speaking to Bruce makes me wonder if Bane deduces Bruce's identity as Batman, or if he is somehow threatening Bruce's civilian identity. Also, the fact that Batman was fighting during the day, while he is normally a nocturnal crime fighter, indicates to me that the situation in Gotham City is very serious, indeed. I am now very interested to see what shall occur n this film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

I have similar feelings to the football field scene. It seemed very... excessive for a Batman film, but at the same time it shows how the stakes have risen and how cruel Bane is. However, Joker blew up a hospital... I don't know if the former surpasses that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, and something that's been bothering me: Isn't Bane Hispanic? Why was Tom Hardy chosen?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

It's all very James Bond and Mission Impossible, but lacks the Batman touch. I think it's because Gotham isn't what it's meant to be anymore. It's just another random backdrop city.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2011)

Batwing I guess.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Ah, but that's why I said didn't _seem_ to shake out that way. I'm still holding out hope that it has. Then again, with Bane, Catwoman, and R'as, the villain roster is already stacked. It's a lot to fit in in one movie run. Then again, this movie's likely going to run for a minimum of two and a half hours anyway. And I'm more than fine with that.
> 
> Well, he did actually invent that role for her, so I disagree. She was underwhelming in the role though, for sure; though thankfully not to the point of detracting from the movie. The Rachel character never seemed to fit to me all that well, anyway.



I agree, but I still think it could work though; Talia would complete the circle to be perfectly honest, and I really got goosebumps when I saw Cotillard in the trailer; well yeah it probably will run for that.

Woah, Nolan created the role for Holmes? : O



MitsukiShiroi said:


> I only make good points.



Yeah lol :WOW



Federer said:


> It certainly isn't better than the TDK trailer, however the movie wasn't as good as the trailer made it out to be.
> 
> So, I'm still anxcious to see this one, after the The Avengers and maybe Spidey [poor lizard ].



When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to doubt :WOW



Stunna said:


> I have similar feelings to the football field scene. It seemed very... excessive for a Batman film, but at the same time it shows how the stakes have risen and how cruel Bane is. However, Joker blew up a hospital... I don't know if the former surpasses that.



The difference is that Bane didn't tell anyone that he was doing that, even though it's not confirmed you sort of know given the fact that there wasn't a mass evacuation etc; ergo, it easily surpasses the Joker's act in _The Dark Knight_.



David said:


> Any ideas?



What, Super Goob, said :3

Clearly Lucius came up with certain ideas as such; however I'm prepared to bet quite a bit that Lucius may sadly die :WOW


----------



## Amuro (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and something that's been bothering me: Isn't Bane Hispanic? Why was Tom Hardy chosen?



I'm guessing that they didn't care?  In the comics he's from a fictional island in the Caribbean here it seems like he's European.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and something that's been bothering me: Isn't Bane Hispanic? Why was Tom Hardy chosen?



Pretty much what, Amuro, and such a difference was used with Ra's in _Batman Begins_, as in the comics he's Asian.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

The football scene is awesome  haters!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and something that's been bothering me: Isn't Bane Hispanic? Why was Tom Hardy chosen?



I am not very familiar with the character of Bane, but it seems to me that his ethnicity is not a significant aspect of his character, as he does not continuously proclaim his pride of it or have strong emotions about it, unlike such characters as Storm, Blade, or Steve Rogers, whose ethnicities are very important to their characters (and if their ethnicities were changed in a film, there would almost certainly be complains about such a change).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

I liked the football scene, it surprised me. I think we all saw those pics that were leaked while they filmed that scene but I doubt anyone could predict Nolan was planning something like that to be Bane's "villain statement".



Stunna said:


> I have similar feelings to the football field scene. It seemed very... excessive for a Batman film, but at the same time it shows how the stakes have risen and how cruel Bane is. However, Joker blew up a hospital... I don't know if the former surpasses that.



He sure did, but a hospital that was evacuated before being destroyed. Unless you count how he later escaped with those hostages to later make them look like if they were his goons in the climax of the movie.

Here Bane shows what you said in your post, cruelty. And it seems to fit, he has been described by Nolan/Hardy to be apathetic to pain.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bane is half-English.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure I like Bane's voice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not too bad. 

I got over the Joker I can get over Bane.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

The trailer's officially out now :WOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GokKUqLcvD8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*Chant translation:* _NOLAN NOLAN! CHRIS CHRIS! NOLAN NOLAN!_


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh, this won't be topping begins.

Anne looks so out of place


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Vault, lmao :3

Have faith in Nolan, he wouldn't have cast her if he didn't think she was capable of it; we all pretty much were speaking about it yesterday here :WOW


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

The trailer isn't mind blowing. It's so lukewarm.  surely im not the only person.

On the Anne issue, I hope you are right Bart.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 19, 2011)

At first I was underwhelmed, especially when comparing it to the trailer for TDK. The trailer for TDK felt like a real charge of electricity and adrenaline. It was explosive and dramatic. After watching this trailer one or two more times, however, I'm actually interested in how the tone has clearly shifted -- this feels like more of an elegy for the series rather than an adventure. I actually quite like that concept, but I'll wait until I see the movie before judging. 

I've barely seen any of Hathaway's work, so I was a bit nervous after everyone claimed that she was a terrible choice. From the look of the trailer, however, she actually seems decent. I'm not sure about Bane, yet -- we didn't really get to see him doing much. I don't follow the comics, but apparently that version of Bane was supposed to be highly intelligent? If that's true, I really hope that they kept that in the movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You know what I like to see?

Chris Nolan directing The Dark Knight Returns. The only director so far that I know who could make an awesome TDKR film adaptation.

Of course, it'll never happen.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 19, 2011)

To  be honest i thought she wouldn't look right, but then in that trailer she most definitely did. All that's left is the acting and she most definitely has the chops. I'm not worried at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah she's also hotter than i expected, she seemed really angry and vengeful in that trailer, i'm actually more interested in her than bane now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Nah, Bane is cooler.

She's like a side character. She's this movie's Two-Face, an afterthought, and that's only a good thing.

Bane is the Joker.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

For those who care, the HD trailer is officially on Apple. I gave it another shot in 720p in hopes that some of my "visual" complaints would look crisper, but it just made that football field scene look even worse. You can definitely tell that someone is running in front of a green screen, that is horrendous integration and unacceptable for a film carrying a budget as large as 'The Dark Knight Rises' is carrying. 

Anne Hathaway's message to Bruce is unbearable-- I'm almost surprised that Warner Brothers allowed whoever it was who cut this trailer together to keep that bit in. Whoever wrote that bit of dialogue needs to have their hands cut off. 

Other than that, there really isn't much to look at. Same boring visuals, same boring action, and same boring costume designs.

Let me know when 2013 gets here so I can see some _real_ blockbusters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> The trailer's officially out now :WOW
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GokKUqLcvD8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Chant translation:* _NOLAN NOLAN! CHRIS CHRIS! NOLAN NOLAN!_


No. no. That Bane doesn't work at all. And by the look of the trailer a least, it seems the Catwoman was just added for the sake of adding the Catwoman.
The american football scene was really poorly made and looked stupid,  and overall everything looks bland and generic. Take away the Batman scene and you would never even distinguish this from every movie ever made nowadays.

But trailer is just a trailer.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> The trailer isn't mind blowing. It's so lukewarm.  surely im not the only person.
> 
> On the Anne issue, I hope you are right Bart.



It's pretty awesome tbh :3

Well yeah I'd like to think I'm right about that one, Vault hehe :WOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2011)

So far the best thing I like about this movie is the chanting.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> The trailer's officially out now :WOW
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GokKUqLcvD8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Chant translation:* _NOLAN NOLAN! CHRIS CHRIS! NOLAN NOLAN!_



Cool!

This must be just me but I think at the beginning of the video Alfred is close to break down a sob when he's talking to Bruce about he has failed in keeping the promise he made to his parents.

In fact I think I am starting to deduce where the movie could be going.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> For those who care, the HD trailer is officially on Apple. I gave it another shot in 720p in hopes that some of my "visual" complaints would look crisper, but it just made that football field scene look even worse. You can definitely tell that someone is running in front of a green screen, that is horrendous integration and unacceptable for a film carrying a budget as large as 'The Dark Knight Rises' is carrying.
> 
> Anne Hathaway's message to Bruce is unbearable-- I'm almost surprised that Warner Brothers allowed whoever it was who cut this trailer together to keep that bit in. Whoever wrote that bit of dialogue needs to have their hands cut off.
> 
> ...




Like Ironman 3?


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> No. no. That Bane doesn't work at all. And by the look of the trailer a least, it seems the Catwoman was just added for the sake of adding the Catwoman.
> The american football scene was really poorly made and looked stupid,  and overall everything looks bland and generic. Take away the Batman scene and you would never even distinguish this from every movie ever made nowadays.
> 
> But trailer is just a trailer.



Hatifnatten :3

The football scene was fairly good, but wasn't expecting it when I saw it last week; something I'd expect in the _Man of Steel_ trailer with the whole Smallville Spartans though. But it's still a pretty good trailer though :WOW



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Cool!
> 
> This must be just me but I think at the beginning of the video Alfred is close to break down a sob when he's talking to Bruce about he has failed in keeping the promise he made to his parents.
> 
> In fact I think I am starting to deduce where the movie could be going.



Yeppers hehe :3

Well yeah it does seem like that quite a bit. Mhmm where do you think it'll be going?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

"When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to die." Are people really debating that line? I understood it clear as day.


> Whoever wrote that bit of dialogue needs to have their hands cut off.


Maybe you should take a walk outside.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Like Ironman 3?



Well yeah. Shane Black is a much better writer than any of the Nolans and 'Kiss Kiss Bang Bang' is better than any of Nolan's directorial efforts.

But there's also 'Elysium', which I'm most excited for in 2013, as well as 'Pacific Rim', which is right there with 'Elysium.' We'll also have 'The Last Stand', which Kim Ji-woon proved with 'The Good, the Bad, and the Weird' that he can stage terrific action sequences, something Nolan _can't_ do. So I would say that there is definitely merit to my comments.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> *Well yeah. Shane Black is a much better writer than any of the Nolans and 'Kiss Kiss Bang Bang' is better than any of Nolan's directorial efforts.*
> 
> But there's also 'Elysium', which I'm most excited for in 2013, as well as 'Pacific Rim', which is right there with 'Elysium.' We'll also have 'The Last Stand', which Kim Ji-woon proved with 'The Good, the Bad, and the Weird' that he can stage terrific action sequences, something Nolan _can't_ do. So I would say that there is definitely merit to my comments.



When Naruto Forums is in ashes, you have my permission to die.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

I like me some Shane Black. In many ways, I consider _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_ to be Robert Downey's actual comeback. Nolan's not a perfect director, but he's great. Fighting and shooting scenes need some tweaking.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm surprised by the direction Catwoman's taking. She's usually so happy with a hint of darkness. In this she seems spiteful and depressed in the vein of BMY1. It's good. That adds some much needed edge that movie CW's need, and I think Hathaway can pull that off.


As for Bane, he's like a mixture of Sean Connery and Darth Vader. Only good can come from that.


My hope for this movie is that Batman/Bruce Wayne shine in the way the Joker did last time. We always focus so much on the other characters that we forget it's the Dark Knight that needs to have the strongest performance.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> The trailer isn't mind blowing. It's so lukewarm.  surely im not the only person.


I also think its incredibly short for a first theatrical trailer.  Usually the first trailer is about 2 and a half minutes.  This is less than 2 minutes.  I think that is a bit unusual.  Maybe Nolan still has a lot of editing to do?  I'm not sure what the short trailer means.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Just likes to cock-tease, that's all.


And anything more would show too much of Bane's atrocious outfit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Whoever wrote that bit of dialogue needs to have their hands cut off.


I completely agree.

Like I said before.  No one talks like that.  Horrendous dialogue.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I also think its incredibly short for a first theatrical trailer.  Usually the first trailer is about 2 and a half minutes.  This is less than 2 minutes.  I think that is a bit unusual.  Maybe Nolan still has a lot of editing to do?  I'm not sure what the short trailer means.



Well yeah, but Nolan doesn't really want to reveal too much, especially when 6 minutes of the prologue was released.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 19, 2011)

SoraOVO said:


> The latest trailer doesn't really impress. I know the movie will be great but it just feels as if it's missing something...



It's probably missing you know. . .the rest of the film.




Rukia said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Like I said before.  No one talks like that.  Horrendous dialogue.



Maybe she has a mental disorder.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

IMO 2012 & 2013 look very promising in terms of films but for now I want to focus on what is near.

Well we've already seen the 1st trailer, I bet later on another and final trailer will be released. In the meantime I really would like to see if the prologue introducting Bane is out too.



Bart said:


> Yeppers hehe :3
> 
> Well yeah it does seem like that quite a bit. Mhmm where do you think it'll be going?



Well right before the football scene there is this one in which Bruce and Alfred (?) enter a strange wide room with all those stairs and they look really...unclean with that beard Bruce has there, Alfred on the other hand looks very uncombed. And there is also the clothes they are wearing there.

I think either Bane delivered the smackdown on everyone of Gotham that opposed him and put them in that place, locked up. Among them are Bruce and Alfred and that scene is foreshadowing/hyping their escape and comeback or "rising". Or after Bane beat the crap out from Batman, Alfred managed to rescue him and they took off somewhere safe that his butler knows of. There Bruce heals phisically & mentally and is taken to that place by Alfred to train himself to return to Gotham and defeat Bane & the League of Shadows.

Those scenarios are so far what I can understand from the trailer...but I could change my mind when another new one comes out. It is really hard to predict the course of Nolan's Batman films.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Well yeah. Shane Black is a much better writer than any of the Nolans and 'Kiss Kiss Bang Bang' is better than any of Nolan's directorial efforts.
> 
> But there's also 'Elysium', which I'm most excited for in 2013, as well as 'Pacific Rim', which is right there with 'Elysium.' We'll also have 'The Last Stand', which Kim Ji-woon proved with 'The Good, the Bad, and the Weird' that he can stage terrific action sequences, something Nolan _can't_ do. So I would say that there is definitely merit to my comments.



I'm only marginally excited for Last Stand

maybe because I don't like sci fi :x

I enjoy it as much as you do super hero films from the sounds of it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm only marginally excited for Last Stand
> 
> maybe because I don't like sci fi :x
> 
> I enjoy it as much as you do super hero films from the sounds of it.



'The Last Stand' isn't sci-fi. ;-)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Mmm, any additional theories as to why Bruce Wayne appears to be imprisoned for a time? Sennin's seem pretty solid. Any chance it could also have to do with how The Dark Knight ended?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> 'The Last Stand' isn't sci-fi. ;-)



I know that's why I said I'm kinda excited for it, if only for my love of A Bittersweet Life (I did like his other films I saw the Devil and The Good the Bad and the Weird but the former is my favorite)

I meant Elysium and Pacific Rim

I'll still keep an open eye and check them out though


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Mmm, any theories as to why Bruce Wayne appears to be imprisoned for a time? Does it have to do with how The Dark Knight ended?



Maybe after Bane beats the crap out of him, the cops find him and he's sent to prison.

Or maybe all the rich people are sent to prison when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Mmm, any theories as to why Bruce Wayne appears to be imprisoned for a time? Does it have to do with how The Dark Knight ended?



I don't think he would get caught that easily by Gotham's police force. He's Batman after all. 

These are mine so far, I shared them above:



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well right before the football scene there is this one in which Bruce and Alfred (?) enter a strange wide room with all those stairs and they look really...unclean with that beard Bruce has there, Alfred on the other hand looks very uncombed. And there is also the clothes they are wearing there.
> 
> I think either Bane delivered the smackdown on everyone of Gotham that opposed him and put them in that place, locked up. Among them are Bruce and Alfred and that scene is foreshadowing/hyping their escape and comeback or "rising". Or after Bane beat the crap out from Batman, Alfred managed to rescue him and they took off somewhere safe that his butler knows of. There Bruce heals phisically & mentally and is taken to that place by Alfred to train himself to return to Gotham and defeat Bane & the League of Shadows.
> 
> Those scenarios are so far what I can understand from the trailer...but I could change my mind when another new one comes out. It is really hard to predict the course of Nolan's Batman films.



I wouldn't be surprised if I am wrong in both options. Like I said it is hard (at least to me) to predict these movies. I doubt anyone knew or could see coming that Joker would get away with killing Rachel in TDK.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> anything more would show too much of Bane's atrocious outfit.



Seriously.

I don't care what type of "realism" Nolan is aiming for, Bane should _always_ retain his awesome luchador mask.



Parallax said:


> I know that's why I said I'm kinda excited for it, if only for my love of A Bittersweet Life (I did like his other films I saw the Devil and The Good the Bad and the Weird but the former is my favorite)



Ah, my mistake. I read that as you saying you were only marginally excited for 'The Last Stand' because you thought it was sci-fi.



> I meant Elysium and Pacific Rim
> 
> I'll still keep an open eye and check them out though



Both of those films are like my 1-a.) and 1-b.)-- that's how close they are together in terms of which one I'm most excited for. I have a feeling 'Elysium' is on its way to being something special.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well right before the football scene there is this one in which Bruce and Alfred (?) enter a strange wide room with all those stairs and they look really...unclean with that beard Bruce has there, Alfred on the other hand looks very uncombed. And there is also the clothes they are wearing there.
> 
> I think either Bane delivered the smackdown on everyone of Gotham that opposed him and put them in that place, locked up. Among them are Bruce and Alfred and that scene is foreshadowing/hyping their escape and comeback or "rising". Or after Bane beat the crap out from Batman, Alfred managed to rescue him and they took off somewhere safe that his butler knows of. There Bruce heals phisically & mentally and is taken to that place by Alfred to train himself to return to Gotham and defeat Bane & the League of Shadows.
> 
> Those scenarios are so far what I can understand from the trailer...but I could change my mind when another new one comes out. It is really hard to predict the course of Nolan's Batman films.



Well yeah that's Bruce, but it's not Alfred. I'm betting anything that the well (or Lazaraus Pitt) is probably that exact prison, but I'm also betting that Bane's taking orders from Miranda Tate (aka Talia) in not killing Bruce as yet. Remember how Bruce wanted revenge upon Joe Chill due to what happened to his parents? Talia may want the exact same thing due to what happened in Batman Begins?

Hmmm well that's a pretty interesting idea.

I'm still betting a large amount that Lucius may be killed at the hand of Bane or Miranda :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if I am wrong in both options. Like I said it is hard (at least to me) to predict these movies. I doubt anyone knew or could see coming that Joker would get away with killing Rachel in TDK.



I did.

**


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I don't care what type of "realism" Nolan is aiming for, Bane should _always_ retain his awesome luchador mask.



It's not that Nolan's is realistic. It's that it's practical. He provides a reason for the idiosyncrasies in his characters. It's actually rather neat when it works out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> I'm also betting that Bane's taking orders from Miranda Tate (aka Talia) in not killing Bruce as yet.


lol.  No.  How is this Bane any different than the Bane from Batman and Robin if he's just taking orders from an attractive woman?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2011)

Watched the trailer just now. Not impressed.

And the stadium scene looks lame.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

I watched the trailer



Fuck


I want it now


Also, great Catwoman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

You be trolling bro.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  No.  How is this Bane any different than the Bane from Batman and Robin if he's just taking orders from an attractive woman?



Well maybe only taking orders in terms of Bruce and being associated with the LoS, I mean Bane isn't the Joker; as the Joker said, and I quote, _"I'm a dog chasing cars. I wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught it! You know, I just do things."_

Plus in the prologue Bane said to the CSI agent, _"It doesn't matter who we are..."_



αshɘs said:


> Watched the trailer just now. Not impressed.
> 
> And the stadium scene looks lame.



When Naruto Forums is ashes, you have my permission to die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems okay to me.

The only problems I have are the facehugger on Bane's face, Horseface, and the fact that Bane is 5'4".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bane is 5'4".


Tom Cruise even thinks Bane is too short.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  No.  How is this Bane any different than the Bane from Batman and Robin if he's just taking orders from an attractive woman?



Well, for a start, he's not green.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Both of them grunt and are incoherent though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 19, 2011)

vs



It's not necessary that the height difference be quite that extreme, but the least they could do is make sure Bane is taller. Give the man platform shoes or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

They should have gotten a taller actor.


It can't be that hard to find a decently tall, muscular actor with the acting chops of Hardy.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

I can forgive the football stadium collapse scene, even if it looks like Michael Bay is responsible for it on a modest budget. The rest of the movie should make up for it.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Both of them grunt and are incoherent though.



Not true; I could understand green Bane perfectly in every scene. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have gotten a taller actor.
> 
> 
> It can't be that hard to find a decently tall, muscular actor with the acting chops of Hardy.



....

Such as?


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have gotten a taller actor.
> 
> 
> It can't be that hard to find a decently tall, muscular actor with the acting chops of Hardy.


Yeah it's a little bizarre. Maybe they'll use special effects during the actual movie in order to make Bane seem larger?


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessary that the height difference be quite that extreme, but the least they could do is make sure Bane is taller. Give the man platform shoes or something.





CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have gotten a taller actor.
> 
> It can't be that hard to find a decently tall, muscular actor with the acting chops of Hardy.



That isn't an official image, just a random snapshot on set.

*And I'm guessing that you didn't see this image:*


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  No.  How is this Bane any different than the Bane from Batman and Robin if he's just taking orders from an attractive woman?



Are you being serious here? There's obviously quite a difference between Nolan's Bane and Schumacher's Bane.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 19, 2011)

Where is the image location?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Not true; I could understand green Bane perfectly in every scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fucking Hollywood casting agent.


SoraOVO said:


> Yeah it's a little bizarre. Maybe they'll use special effects during the actual movie in order to make Bane seem larger?


Maybe they'll LOTR it but in reverse.


Bart said:


> That isn't an official image, just a random snapshot on set.
> 
> *And I'm guessing that you didn't see this image:*


There's this thing called perspective.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait for those scenes of dialogue.

Batman: Bravbravurbaurabffgbrufbrbabfbrba.
Bane: Touiuoemncnbsiknsd Gotham.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's this thing called perspective.



Well yeah I know haha, but the main point is that Hardy will be really tall :WOW



Jon Stark said:


> Can't wait for those scenes of dialogue.
> 
> Batman: Bravbravurbaurabffgbrufbrbabfbrba.
> Bane: Touiuoemncnbsiknsd Gotham.



LOL haha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

He's gonna be like 12 feet tall.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well yeah I know haha, but the main point is that Hardy will be really tall :WOW



Doubt it. I think Nolan doesn't really care about his height.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> Can't wait for those scenes of dialogue.
> 
> Batman: Bravbravurbaurabffgbrufbrbabfbrba.
> Bane: Touiuoemncnbsiknsd Gotham.





My brother recently said that Nolan is Micheal Bay but with the delusions of an art film student, and I wonder if he's right.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

THAT is fucking Bane. The one and only.

I don't give a shit about "realism", "practicality", or whatever other nouns people want to throw around to make excuses for Nolan's shitty costume designs.

It's Luchador Bane or bust-- Nolan = bust.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

And I already had a bit of a complaint that Batman was big enough


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Can't wait for those scenes of dialogue.
> 
> Batman: Bravbravurbaurabffgbrufbrbabfbrba.
> Bane: Touiuoemncnbsiknsd Gotham.



  

That's funny


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> That's funny


Vault.  The dialogue was so bad in that trailer I wish Anne Hathaway had made a crack about avenging the earth.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 19, 2011)

SoraOVO said:


> Where is the image location?



It's from the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Robin will be a football player in Batman 5.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Robin's gonna get his asshole violently fisted by Bane if Nolan is aiming for realism and practicality.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

I was initially okay with the casting of Hardy.  The size is obviously an issue.  But I was happy that they brought in a good actor.  But the material I have seen of late has changed my mind.  If he's going to wear this respirator the entire film and his voice is going to be unrecognizable... they should have just cast a fucking big guy.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 19, 2011)

I still stand by my theory that Joseph Gordon Levitt will be Robin after Batman dies.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I was initially okay with the casting of Hardy.  The size is obviously an issue.  But I was happy that they brought in a good actor.  But the material I have seen of late has changed my mind.  If he's going to wear this respirator the entire film and his voice is going to be unrecognizable... they should have just cast a fucking big guy.



I think it's funny how months ago on IMDb, I brought up how great Hardy was utilized by Refn in 'Bronson', yet I also made the comment how Nolan would just let his talents go to waste. I'm looking right more and more as each day passes.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Doubt it. I think Nolan doesn't really care about his height.



But still Bane appears to be extremely tall, and utterly strong _(especially from the prologue)_ :WOW



TetraVaal said:


> THAT is fucking Bane. The one and only.
> 
> I don't give a shit about "realism", "practicality", or whatever other nouns people want to throw around to make excuses for Nolan's shitty costume designs.
> 
> It's Luchador Bane or bust-- Nolan = bust.



TetraVaal, not again ...



SageMaster said:


> I still stand by my theory that Joseph Gordon Levitt will be Robin after Batman dies.



A lot of people have said that, but not Robin. I still don't think why Bruce to pass it onto John Blake given the amount of training he recieved prior to Batman Begins which was around eight years worth; to a rookie cop :WOW


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree about Bane. Nolan should have cast a credible seven foot, Mexican luchador on steroids with the acting chops to support such a massive scale movie. Because that's not next to impossible. Just the opposite, it's easy!

And while we're at it, why isn't Christian Bale an inch taller and bereft of the blue eyes Bruce Wayne is described to have in the comics and games? Why doesn't his suit have more of a grayish hue to it as opposed to black? And for fuck's sake, why isn't he wearing underwear on the outside of his suit? This movie will fail.

*
See, one minor gripe I have is the 'practicality' of Catwoman's suit. It's not the costume I'm accustomed to seeing. But by golly, I _will _survive. I will not go insane as a result. I won't let it ruin my movie-going experience.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  The dialogue was so bad in that trailer I wish Anne Hathaway had made a crack about avenging the earth.



I know  my hopes for this are so low I can't be disappointed no matter what. Also please tell me you found the trailer lacklustre as well?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Very lackluster.  I commented on this already.  I made excuses for the teaser because it featured very little footage from the film and it came out when they had literally been shooting the film for like two weeks.

But I can't defend this.  I don't know what went wrong.  I don't know why this trailer is so short.  It is incredibly unusual for a film of this magnitude to have such a short theatrical trailer.  Less than 2 minutes is unheard of.  It seriously is guys.  This is the most hyped film in a long time.  And that's it???


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't take Bane's design seriously.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

The trailer isn't as polished as one would think. Guess the studio forced him to create such a half assed trailer in order to generate enough hype. Nothing on that trailer looks as good as it should be especially knowing that the movie was carrying a budget of a quarter of a million.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 19, 2011)

I held back on watching any teasers or whatever until now but, yeah I'm not feeling it with that trailer either.



Dreamer said:


> I can't take Bane's design seriously.



For some reason I dig the look. I wasn't feeling like seeing another luchador Hulk (modern Hulk, Silver Age Hulk was even a bit shorter than Thor ), that was cool for the 90s and the BTAS visual style.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't get the hate for Bane's look, his original classic look really wouldn't have worked in Nolan's movies, and personally I don't have a problem with the height issue either


----------



## Z (Dec 19, 2011)

Bane's new look is great. 



Onomatopoeia said:


> It's not necessary that the height difference be quite that extreme, but the least they could do is make sure Bane is taller. Give the man platform shoes or something.



Or you know...Batman could have been standing on a higher platform in that picture?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Very lackluster.  I commented on this already.  I made excuses for the teaser because it featured very little footage from the film and it came out when they had literally been shooting the film for like two weeks.
> 
> But I can't defend this.  I don't know what went wrong.  I don't know why this trailer is so short.  It is incredibly unusual for a film of this magnitude to have such a short theatrical trailer.  Less than 2 minutes is unheard of.  It seriously is guys.  This is the most hyped film in a long time.  And that's it???



Maybe because there is a 6 and a half fucking minute trailer called "The Prologue" that has also been released?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 20, 2011)

Things we know from the trailer

- Comissioner Gordan is stepping down in the Spring of next year
- Bruce is seen using a cane weather thats during the film or the end is unknown
- Bruce is seen in a prison it gets raided by Bane & his men
- Bruce gets ruffed up in the invasion and has his 1st encounter with Bane
- Alfred's Line is sometime after Wayne is released from prison
- Bane uses a class warfare to tare the city apart
- The 1st trailer showed Jim in the hospital the cause is probably from the explosions
in the trailer w other gcpd officers underground
- Nice Nod to Robin in the trailer


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 20, 2011)

Could have easilly gotten the rock or vin diesel to play bane, problem solved.

Instead we get midget bane with hardy trying to pretend he's taller than 5"8 and weights more than a wet 170lbs

I'm not feeling it.

Hell, use Michael Clark Duncan and have a black Bane, would still be better than this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Could have easilly gotten the rock or vin diesel to play bane, problem solved.


Last time I checked this movies wasn't a comedy.

MCD is gewd.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Could have easilly gotten the rock or vin diesel to play bane, problem solved.



The Rock for me mainly is a comedy actor because thats what he does best.
Vin Diesel may have the muscle but that guy is really small.

I have no problem with Nolans version of Banes look, but he really could use some camera tricks to make him a bit taller. Not much, but just so that Bruce has to look up to look him in the eyes.


----------



## Distance (Dec 20, 2011)

The trailer is not the best that it could have been, but every scene in it tells you that this is going to be a pretty darn good film! I hope.


----------



## Matariki (Dec 20, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Could have easilly gotten the rock or vin diesel to play bane, problem solved.
> 
> Instead we get midget bane with hardy trying to pretend he's taller than 5"8 and weights more than a wet 170lbs
> 
> ...



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

He's serious.

Just thank God he isn't doing the casting.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

MCD as Bane would have worked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Maybe because there is a 6 and a half fucking minute trailer called "The Prologue" that has also been released?


Terrible example by the way since there will never be an HD video of the prologue online.  Warner Bros will continue to delete it every time someone loads it.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> He's serious.
> 
> Just thank God he isn't doing the casting.


indeed. these bitches think they actually know better it's funny.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 20, 2011)

Trailer needed more Bane and Catwoman. I enjoyed the trailer more after my second viewing it's still disappointing though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2011)

I am not certain if I like the idea of this movie being set eight years after _The Dark Knight;_ will the police still be pursuing Batman after so much time? What stress and anxiety may Bruce have felt from the pressure of being a figure pursued by a large percentage of the population? What about Alfred? He has been supporting Bruce for this entire time, but what stress may have have endured from his role in everything?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> MCD as Bane would have worked.


I know right.  At least he's big.  

I don't blame him for Daredevil at all.  I think its fairly obvious that the film was a failure because of the script and the direction.  Would have been an interesting choice.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Should have just been Bronson vs Batman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Hulk Hogan as Bane.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are plenty of big actors out there who could play Bane even if they aren't exactly as big as he is, especially if you aren't too picky about his ethnicity (like I said, anyway- Bane is half-English). 

Funnily enough, Richard Moll,  the guy who voices Two-Face (and the Batcomputer, and Scorpion from Spiderman for that matter, really is as big as Bane. Ig this was made maybe ten or twenty years ago, he would have ben_perfect._ Alas, he's 68.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Terrible example by the way since there will never be an HD video of the prologue online.  Warner Bros will continue to delete it every time someone loads it.



You can't just blow off 6 minutes of the movie that has been released


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Why are people still complaining about Hardy ... 

It doesn't matter if someone's bigger than Hardy, Nolan's essentially made him a beast in the trailer and the promotional image's we've pretty much seen; not to mention the strength he's displayed, and of course Hardy is arguably one of the most talented actors at this time, his work in _The Take_ was pretty much amazing etc.

P.S Acting is the most important thing here :WOW


----------



## Z (Dec 20, 2011)

That Alfred scene looks sad (I swore to protect you..but I haven't).


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

_Z_, I still think the reaction of Bruce after that scene, if you remember, is what occurs after Alfred tells him of Rachel's letter :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hulk Hogan as Bane.


I think a lot of people would have a hard time with Bane being portrayed by a homosexual.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Why are people still complaining about Hardy ...
> 
> It doesn't matter if someone's bigger than Hardy, Nolan's essentially made him a beast in the trailer and the promotional image's we've pretty much seen; not to mention the strength he's displayed, and of course Hardy is arguably one of the most talented actors at this time, his work in _The Take_ was pretty much amazing etc.
> 
> P.S Acting is the most important thing here :WOW



It's just that, if you are going to cast someone like Bane, you'd think you'd start by looking at bigger actors, and being taller than Tom Hardy doesn't mean you aren't talented. And if you started by wanting Tom Hardy in the movie, there are plenty of other Bat-characters he'd be good at playing, possibly better than Bane.

I guess its also another example of how this is not quite the _definitive_ Batman or even an attempt at it, and it might not be as much of an issue if the films were a more faithful adaptation all round, without excising the atmosphere of Gotham or eschewing half the supporting cast for original characters, and this Bane is much more an original character than either Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face or Ra's Al Ghul ever were. 

It's like going to your favourite restaurant and ordering your favourite meal, only to discover the chef has cooked you something else instead. It turns out its excellent, and thats fine....but it wasn't what you were waiting for. Great as these films are, there is little doubt that this is very much _Chris Nolan's_ Batman, and less so Batman Batman. More annoying for the fact that this will be the last film in this series, so we can expect to have to go through all this all over again in a few years, and pity the poor sod who has to follow in Chris Nolan's shoes 

Besides, its prejudiced against tall actors. Nolan is sizeist. There, I said it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

if you going to argue about consistency; argue about how this bane doesn't use serum


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It's just that, if you are going to cast someone like Bane, you'd think you'd start by looking at bigger actors, and being taller than Tom Hardy doesn't mean you aren't talented. And if you started by wanting Tom Hardy in the movie, there are plenty of other Bat-characters he'd be good at playing, possibly better than Bane.
> 
> I guess its also another example of how this is not quite the _definitive_ Batman or even an attempt at it, and it might not be as much of an issue if the films were a more faithful adaptation all round, without excising the atmosphere of Gotham or eschewing half the supporting cast for original characters, and this Bane is much more an original character than either Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face or Ra's Al Ghul ever were.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, but using that logic why not cast a taller person than Cavill for the role of Superman, as even Bale's just slighly smaller than him and Cavill's just around 6'1. Indeedy, there are plenty of other Batman characters, but I'd rather let Nolan do what he does best. We've already seen how Nolan's made Hardy with the usage of camera's, so it's sort of irrelevant now, isn't it?

Well that's you're opinion I guess, I mean it's sort of irrelevant as I've stated now as Bane is essentially a gripper now lol; and well yeah he's indeed more original, in the sense he's being adapated properly.

It's a necessary closure, as Nolan has even said himself. That's the difference between the other Batman films of the past.

I don't think so, or wouldn't it not be equally prejudicial for him to deny a really good actor for a tall actor who probably isn't even suitable for the role? :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if you going to argue about consistency; argue about how this bane doesn't use serum



That too. **


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Venom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Venom



right

I mean that's his thing! I bet catwoman doesn't use a whip either.

 why give batman baterangs?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well yeah, but using that logic why not cast a taller person than Cavill for the role of Superman, as even Bale's just slighly smaller than him and Cavill's just around 6'1. Indeedy, there are plenty of other Batman characters, but I'd rather let Nolan do what he does best. We've already seen how Nolan's made Hardy with the usage of camera's, so it's sort of irrelevant now, isn't it?



They probably should cast someone a bit bigger than Cavill. But we'll see. I don't have high hopes for the _Superman_ movie, and that has little to do with the height thing.

I'm not saying that Hardy won't be great, but it does kind of weird.

Like casting Tom Cruise as a 6'5 military cop on the road. I mean, nobody in their right mind would do _that,_ right?



> Well that's you're opinion I guess, I mean it's sort of irrelevant as I've stated now as Bane is essentially a gripper now lol; and well yeah he's indeed more original, in the sense he's being adapated properly.



His backstory appears to be different, as does his motivation to an extent. He doesn't have Venom, swapping that for painkillers, and he's white and average, rather than hispanic and gigantic. 

Adapted properly....in the sense that they are changing half the stuff about him. He's more cerebral, yes, but that just means they are correcting what other versions of the characer messed up; in all other respects they were much more faithful. This sounds like fitting the character to the actor, rather than the other way around. 

To be honest, in some ways this new Bane sounds more interesting in some ways than the comic book guy, but that just shows he's not quite Bane. And like I said, that probably wouldn't bug me so much- insofar as it bugs me at all- if Nolan hadn't been so ruthless with the rest of the source material, setting Batman in somewhere that looks and feels not very much like Gotham City. And now closing it before its time.



> It's a necessary closure, as Nolan has even said himself. That's the difference between the other Batman films of the past.



Its not necessary; its only necessary to what he wants for the series. Its a series burden on this and all other superhero franchises, especially one as big as Batman. If you are going to take this seriously you should be prepared to go the distance and try and make as many movies as possible while keeping the series fresh- the excuse that a lot of series' get stale after the third movie is nothing but laziness. This just means that the next film will have to cover a lot of old ground, and if you think that should limit itself to a trilogy too then we aren't going to be going very far.

Doing a Batman series, doing any big franchise series or superhero series, means closure doesn't come after three movies. There _will_ be more _Batman_ films and they are going to have an ever tougher time than normal thanks to this move, not just because they will have to live up to how good this series was, but because this series ended up covering so little ground that they when they go over it again- inevitable, even for something as trivial as recasting the Joker- it's going to be that much harder to keep people interested.

Nolan could have went any number of directions; even if he wanted to end his involvement, he could have left the door open for someone else. Instead he slammed it in their face, and this whole thing has become a brilliant diversion, rather than a brilliant journey.



> I don't think so, or wouldn't it not be equally prejudicial for him to ignore a really good actor for a tall actor who probably isn't even suitable for the role? :WOW



That was a joke I made.

But no, because it sounds like he never even looked for a tall actor who _was_ suited to the role in the first place.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They probably should cast someone a bit bigger than Cavill. But we'll see. I don't have high hopes for the _Superman_ movie, and that has little to do with the height thing.
> 
> I'm not saying that Hardy won't be great, but it does kind of weird.
> 
> Like casting Tom Cruise as a 6'5 military cop on the road. I mean, nobody in their right mind would do _that,_ right?



No they shouldn't, being Cavill is a brilliant actor.

_Man of Steel_ will be an utterly brilliant film, and I really have high hopes for that and if I'm being honest that's the film I'll be looking forward to the most, save for the two Hobbit films.



masamune1 said:


> His backstory appears to be different, as does his motivation to an extent. He doesn't have Venom, swapping that for painkillers, and he's white and average, rather than hispanic and gigantic.
> 
> Adapted properly....in the sense that they are changing half the stuff about him. He's more cerebral, yes, but that just means they are correcting what other versions of the characer messed up; in all other respects they were much more faithful. This sounds like fitting the character to the actor, rather than the other way around.
> 
> To be honest, in some ways this new Bane sounds more interesting in some ways than the comic book guy, but that just shows he's not quite Bane. And like I said, that probably wouldn't bug me so much- insofar as it bugs me at all- if Nolan hadn't been so ruthless with the rest of the source material, setting Batman in somewhere that looks and feels not very much like Gotham City. And now closing it before its time.



Well we don't know a lot about his backstory at the moment, and perhaps so given the storyline. Well he doesn't have venom, that's still okay and if I'm being quite honest venom's not really that realistic; so far even without that inclusion he's shown to be really strong. And well yeah there's that, but then again I'll point to Liam Neeson in _Batman Begins_.

And yes I utterly agree with you there; bearing in mind Bane's arguably among of the most intelligent Earth-bound beings in the entire DC Universe to begin with, thus it's understable why Nolan choose Bane, as oppose to his physical strength.



masamune1 said:


> Its not necessary; its only necessary to what he wants for the series. Its a series burden on this and all other superhero franchises, especially one as big as Batman. If you are going to take this seriously you should be prepared to go the distance and try and make as many movies as possible while keeping the series fresh- the excuse that a lot of series' get stale after the third movie is nothing but laziness. This just means that the next film will have to cover a lot of old ground, and if you think that should limit itself to a trilogy too then we aren't going to be going very far.
> 
> Doing a Batman series, doing any big franchise series or superhero series, means closure doesn't come after three movies. There _will_ be more _Batman_ films and they are going to have an ever tougher time than normal thanks to this move, not just because they will have to live up to how good this series was, but because this series ended up covering so little ground that they when they go over it again- inevitable, even for something as trivial as recasting the Joker- it's going to be that much harder to keep people interested.
> 
> Nolan could have went any number of directions; even if he wanted to end his involvement, he could have left the door open for someone else. Instead he slammed it in their face, and this whole thing has become a brilliant diversion, rather than a brilliant journey.



Not exactly, because there's a difference between making good movies and making bad movies, and given the fabric of what we've seen in _Batman Begins_ it doesn't seem right to have it blown up continually. Well that's a good perspective but I'd it end rather than potentially tarnishing it, and we still don't know if Bruce will be alive after the events of _The Dark Knight Rises_.

He could have done that, but it's all his work, alongside Goyer's and Jonah's. Well he's still involved in the rebooting of the Batman films so we'll see where that goes :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, lets put it this way, if there is another Batman series- and there is every indication that there will be- it needs to last a hell of a lot longer than three movies. And Nolan's series at times feels less like a Batman movie than a crime movie (if a very good one) with Batman in it, due to too many original characters and Gotham being set in a realist-ish world. Which works very well and is immensely enjoyable...but like I said, its not what I ordered. 

And I kind of hope he isn't _too_ involved in the rebooting of the series for those reasons; after all, this is the man who thought the Penguin wasn't as realistic as Scarecrow, Joker, Two-Face, Ra's Al Ghul or Bane. It needs to stand on its own two feet.

And I kind of want, and this is true for most superhero movies out there, to feel that the world already exists when I first see it and is going to continue long after you're gone, the same kind of feeling you get when you pick up your first superhero comic. For that you need directors or scriptwriters willing to play the long game, albeit without compromising the actual movie too much. Nolan was too commited to treating each film as a standalone- it works for the movie, but it can hurt the series and the character.

In other words, there needs to be a lot more planning. Kind of like how _James Bond_ and _Harry Potter_ managed to last so long, because they had the novels and a loose plan already laid out. They need to know where they are going in advance, and add characters and plots accordingly, even if they have to keep Nolan's lesson in mind about making the individual films of a certain quality themselves. But that, and to that end using more comic book characters and making Gotham more...well, Gothic, is what should happen. In my humble opinion.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

No, this is a different argument.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, this is a different argument.



No one cares about your bitching. There will always be people who complain, but just wait until the movie comes out. All of these nitpickers, including you, will have their mouths shut by the great god Nolan. He never disappoints and I personally would rather have a realistic portrayal of a comic book hero than some corny ass two dimensional garbage.



Rukia said:


> I was initially okay with the casting of Hardy.  The size is obviously an issue.  But I was happy that they brought in a good actor.  But the material I have seen of late has changed my mind.  If he's going to wear this respirator the entire film and his voice is going to be unrecognizable... they should have just cast a fucking big guy.



The fact that you can't understand him is pathetic. Whoever can't hear what he is saying obviously has shitting hearing. I understood every single word Bane spoke. Also, keep in mind children that they are in post-production and Nolan said he hasn't finished with the sound editing. It's a little something called, IMAX-giant-cameras-make-a lot-of-sound.

Also, Hardy has special shoes that give him 3+ inches in height. He will at least be on Batman's level, or a bit taller. That's all I need, fuck that shit about him being a giant. I rather sacrifice some garbage comic book feature for better, and more realistic character development. All of you nolan doubters can rot in hell. Pathetic trivial complaints. This is what Hollywood has done to you people. Go watch your Transformers please.

P.S This was TEASER Trailer #2. I hope you know the difference between a teaser trailer and a theatrical one. I also hope you understand marketing/advertisement plans. The movie doesn't come out till the summer of 2012. Why the fuck would he release a large trailer this early? Nolan knows what he is doing. The guy is the master of hype. Sick of these stupid complaints. Thank god the majority of people don't buy the bottom-feeder garbage.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Schooled


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> No one cares about your bitching. There will always be people who complain, but just wait until the movie comes out. All of these nitpickers, including you, will have their mouths shut by the great god Nolan. He never disappoints and I personally would rather have a realistic portrayal of a comic book hero than some corny ass two dimensional garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2011)

_Somebody_, won't say who, needs to relax a bit.

Just in: .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

wtf? Ya'll some negative mofos. Someone explain to me how the dialogue in that trailer was awful? I mean, I had problems with it, like Hardy's height and the stupid Batwing design, but overall it looks pretty cool. And don't give me some "You're 15" stuff, just flat out explain to me like I'm stupid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not mad, I'm just confused. I wanna be cynical like the big kids.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> _Somebody_, won't say who, needs to relax a bit.
> 
> Just in: .



i found something similar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not mad, I'm just confused. I wanna be cynical like the big kids.



not you stunna, the guy that's acting like we're disrespecting his mother.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, him. Yeah. Yeah, he mad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> _Somebody_, won't say who, needs to relax a bit.
> 
> Just in: .


LMMFAO.

I like that heading.  Incomprehensible is right.  Obviously a lot of people are having a hard time understanding Bane if there is a story about his voice the day after the trailer came out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have a problem with this film, but I don't believe it'll be better than the last.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah.

Deaf people.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, lets put it this way, if there is another Batman series- and there is every indication that there will be- it needs to last a hell of a lot longer than three movies. And Nolan's series at times feels less like a Batman movie than a crime movie (if a very good one) with Batman in it, due to too many original characters and Gotham being set in a realist-ish world. Which works very well and is immensely enjoyable...but like I said, its not what I ordered.
> 
> And I kind of hope he isn't _too_ involved in the rebooting of the series for those reasons; after all, this is the man who thought the Penguin wasn't as realistic as Scarecrow, Joker, Two-Face, Ra's Al Ghul or Bane. It needs to stand on its own two feet.
> 
> ...



Well yeah I agree if there's another series, which there will be, they'll have to make it last longer, unless it doesn't work out of course, even with Nolan's assistance as a producer.

Well yes that's what Nolan's Batman films seem like, especially The Dark Knight, but that's obviously a good thing in a way as much of the comics have touched on that very thing. Nolan said nothing about the Penguin being less or too realistic for him to approach, merely that I'd be a bit difficult.

I don't see how such a thing could hurt the character, given the film's that came before it. That's almost saying a standalone comic has a similar impact, which is clearly does not. Arguably the greatest Batman comic was a standable instead of being blown up and up and up into many issues.

Batman Begins and the Dark Knight adding characters accordingly as well I should add, and the last film shall do the exact same thing hence why many have said it'll be thusly complete.

Well I agree about Gotham, definitely do about that :WOW



~Gesy~ said:


> I don't have a problem with this film, but I don't believe it'll be better than the last.



When Naruto Forums is ashes, you have my permission to die.

P.S. Heeey Gesy :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

When this thread is ashes, you have my permission to die.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf? Ya'll some negative mofos. Someone explain to me how the dialogue in that trailer was awful? I mean, I had problems with it, like Hardy's height and the stupid Batwing design, but overall it looks pretty cool. And don't give me some "You're 15" stuff, just flat out explain to me like I'm stupid.



I'm waiting


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm waiting



_You are as precious to me as you were to your own mother and father. I swore to them that I would protect you, and I haven't._


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, besides that line. Which isn't even _that_ bad. I guess it's mainly because Alfred's _always_ talking about protecting Bruce.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well yeah I agree if there's another series, which there will be, they'll have to make it last longer, unless it doesn't work out of course, even with Nolan's assistance as a producer.
> 
> Well yes that's what Nolan's Batman films seem like, especially The Dark Knight, but that's obviously a good thing in a way as much of the comics have touched on that very thing. Nolan said nothing about the Penguin being less or too realistic for him to approach, merely that I'd be a bit difficult.
> 
> ...



you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain


----------



## EJ (Dec 20, 2011)

It seems like whatever comes out now people need to start bitching

im tired of all this damn bitching

IM JUST FUCKING TIRED OF IT


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Okay, besides that line. Which isn't even _that_ bad. I guess it's mainly because Alfred's _always_ talking about protecting Bruce.


Alfred also flat-out lied.  I seem to remember Bruce was on the verge of being burned alive in Batman Begins before he intervened.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Okay, besides that line. Which isn't even _that_ bad. I guess it's mainly because Alfred's _always_ talking about protecting Bruce.



To be honest I just posted that completely randomly :WOW



~Gesy~ said:


> you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain



You either die a villain or live long enough to see yourself become the hero.



Espionage said:


> It seems like whatever comes out now people need to start bitching
> 
> im tired of all this damn bitching
> 
> IM JUST FUCKING TIRED OF IT



Don't talk like one of them. You're not! Even if you'd like to be :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

lol**

@Bart: Opinion still stands nonetheless.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

In TDK he was encouraging him to continue being Batman


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

You're assuming he was discouraging Bruce.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

That Expendables 2 teaser was pretty cool.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol**
> 
> @Bart: Opinion still stands nonetheless.



Oooo well yeah lol :WOW



Rukia said:


> That Expendables 2 teaser was pretty cool.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You're assuming he was discouraging Bruce.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh snap! Didn't know there was a trailer for this. The trailer was fantastic almost on the level of the Wrath of the Titans trailer i saw. Still not digging bane's outfit or anne hathaway though. Movie should be good regardless.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

What i would like to see is Dr. Elliot treating Bruce Wayne's injuries and after the credits a dead man with a bandaged wrapped head is found in a alleyway. Also after the mafia got practically owned or used by the Joker in the last film a meeting is held for a new head mafia leader over the families with Roman Sionis unanimously voted in.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2011)

Hush in a Nolan-helmed Batman film? Mmmmmmmmmm. I could see a guy like Nathan Fillion in a role like that.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> What i would like to see is Dr. Elliot treating Bruce Wayne's injuries and after the credits a dead man with a bandaged wrapped head is found in a alleyway. Also after the mafia got practically owned or used by the Joker in the last film a meeting is held for a new head mafia leader over the families with Roman Sionis unanimously voted in.



Hmm well I think eight years after the events of _The Dark Knight_ may have answered the question relating to the Mob.



Jon Stark said:


> Hush in a Nolan-helmed Batman film? Mmmmmmmmmm. I could see a guy like Nathan Fillion in a role like that.



Ooo Hush :WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

Z said:


> That Alfred scene looks sad (I swore to protect you..but I haven't).



It sure does. Near the end it almost sounded like he was choking a sob.



Jon Stark said:


> Hush in a Nolan-helmed Batman film? Mmmmmmmmmm. I could see a guy like Nathan Fillion in a role like that.



Hush is my like my second favourite villain from Batman after Joker. I think he could've fitted well in Nolan's Batman verse IMO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2011)

hush would fit more than bane does, but nolan seems to have a michael bay complex wanting things to go boom.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Bane isn't the most "boom" of Batman's rogues gallery. Nothing wrong with a conclusion with a bang.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly that ^^ :WOW


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> No one cares about your bitching. There will always be people who complain, but just wait until the movie comes out. All of these nitpickers, including you, will have their mouths shut by the great god Nolan. He never disappoints and I personally would rather have a realistic portrayal of a comic book hero than some corny ass two dimensional garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Are you trolling or are you stupid?

2. Its not nitpicking, mostly.

3. His size is PART of his character. Fuck realism. Their complaint is that Nolan is slapping the name on something that it isn't really is. False advertising. 

Fuck. Its like there is no middle ground here. You're either a fucking mindless Nolan cock sucker or some hard ass nit picker.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2011)

Also, I wish we could have seen Black Mask


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2011)

> Hush in a Nolan-helmed Batman film? Mmmmmmmmmm. I could see a guy like Nathan Fillion in a role like that.


If Hush appears he needs to be played by Christian Bale


----------



## Z (Dec 21, 2011)

This picture doesn't accurately depict the height difference y'know. This is fan art. People need to stop exaggerating the height difference between them.


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2011)

Castiel said:


> If Hush appears he needs to be played by Christian Bale



He could do a different grunting voice then really showing off his vocal skills


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2011)

Christian Bale Hush would actually be really really really cool to see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I think Christian Bale should have just done a double role and played Bane, too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2011)

Make Christian Bale _everyone_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Fuck yeah! 


He has the skills to pull it off. And the range of body types.


----------



## Bart (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh god ... it was bound to happen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW-BxAU2xvo&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Them nerds is gay.


----------



## Bart (Dec 21, 2011)

Oooo ^^ 



Jon Stark said:


> Can't wait for those scenes of dialogue.
> 
> Batman: Bravbravurbaurabffgbrufbrbabfbrba.
> Bane: Touiuoemncnbsiknsd Gotham.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 21, 2011)

Castiel said:


> If Hush appears he needs to be played by Christian Bale



Heh, good point. Or someone that looks like they can pull off a Bale look after some cosmetic surgery. Michael Fassbender perhaps?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oh god ... it was bound to happen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW-BxAU2xvo&[/YOUTUBE]



LOL! I chuckled.

But at the beginning it wasn't that hard to understand Bane personally. It wasn't until later when they got really funny speaking that it became hard to hear.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2011)

hmm

is that place with all the stairs in the trailer the Nolanverse's version of Santa Prisca


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2011)

Was talking to a good friend of mine about this movie and she showed me  that she found.



Castiel said:


> hmm
> 
> is that place with all the stairs in the trailer the Nolanverse's version of Santa Prisca



It could be. So Bruce managed to travel someway there to find Bane's roots and also train himself to "rise" too like Bane did in his?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

DerkerderkerkderkerDERRRRRRR

lol


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought it might be a flashback to the Chinese prison Bruce was at, just more detailed, giving him some history with Bane (or a common backstory at least) and meaning that when the rioters/ army of thugs start chanting, Bruce will recognise it and know sh*t is going down.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 21, 2011)

Bane: "Wenn Goffan ist affes you have my purhmissin to day"
Aside from that, and the fact that Bane isn't as big as I wanted him to be, I think this movie will be very dope.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

I do too.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 21, 2011)

By the way, I don't venom jacked up BAAAAAAANNNE1!1!!1 either.
A dude of Goldberg's size would be perfect.

I really like Bane because he is smart AND strong.
Bane can fuck over bats in a battle by almost literally breaking all his bones, and he can also device a plan that fucks him over two ways from sunday..


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> I really like Bane because he is smart AND strong.



Something that is forgotten way too often


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

That's not really a big thing. Everyone in comics are super geniuses after a while.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not really a big thing. Everyone in comics are super geniuses after a while.



No not really

Juggs being the prime example


----------



## gtw1983 (Dec 21, 2011)

Why not rename this thread 'The Dark Knight Rises; now that we know the title?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Because we've never really liked it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I've decided. I have no problem with Bane's voice. I can understand it perfectly, and if every line of his in the film is as comprehensible as the one he had in the trailer, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Because we've never really liked it.


I held out hope for a long time that Nolan would come to his senses and change that uncreative title.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2011)

> It could be. So Bruce managed to travel someway there to find Bane's roots and also train himself to "rise" too like Bane did in his?


OR it could be a flashback to world traveler wayne?



> I thought it might be a flashback to the Chinese prison Bruce was at, just more detailed, giving him some history with Bane (or a common backstory at least) and meaning that when the rioters/ army of thugs start chanting, Bruce will recognise it and know sh*t is going down.


Um... that's what I meant.

Super Prison tied with Bane's origin


----------



## James Bond (Dec 22, 2011)

Riddler would make an interesting side character but dont think he's got the right personality to be the main villain, I'd like to see Mr Fries or Hugo Strange (Hugo's a good one as he knows the identity of Batman and would be interesting to see how Nolan shows him finding out and what he does with it).


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

Strange was my favorite before the characters for the movie were confirmed.
He would have worked great in the version of Gotham Nolan uses.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2011)

"When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to die."

Bane is epic.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 22, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Riddler would make an interesting side character but dont think he's got the right personality to be the main villain, I'd like to see Mr Fries or Hugo Strange (Hugo's a good one as he knows the identity of Batman and would be interesting to see how Nolan shows him finding out and what he does with it).



Strange is an A-list villain held back only by B-list writing. He is definitely main villain material. The only thing about him is that he probably can't carry a film on his own, and hhis movie would need some other villains in a supporting role. He was Batman's original arch-enemy for a reason, after all.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sure you're the only one who thinks Strange is A List


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2011)

That's one thing I don't feel like Nolan really got right. Throughout the films it never seemed really important that Bruce keep his identity secret. It seems in TDK thy tried to go about that, but it just didn't work.


----------



## Bart (Dec 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I thought it might be a flashback to the Chinese prison Bruce was at, just more detailed, giving him some history with Bane (or a common backstory at least) and meaning that when the rioters/ army of thugs start chanting, Bruce will recognise it and know sh*t is going down.





Castiel said:


> Um... that's what I meant.
> 
> Super Prison tied with Bane's origin



I'm starting to doubt that really, as you can clearly see the patches of grey at the side of Bruce's hair and Bruce is meant to be around 38-39 in _The Dark Knight Rises_ and bearing in mind Bruce's age during those periods of the flashback prior to _Batman Begins_ which spanned eight whole years :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm sure you're the only one who thinks Strange is A List



A-list in potential.

Got away with it in _Arkham City_, even if he turned out to be  pawn of Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought i was the only person to notice the greys on Bruce  Flashback is seriously in doubt. The plot as a whole doesn't seem to make sense going by the trailer and the info that's given  Guess thats the intention of Nolan.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, to be fair, the trailer doesn't tell us shit about the plot. 


masamune1 said:


> Because we've never really liked it.



Doesn't matter, does it? It's still the proper title. And while, yes, the name rings a little generic, it's not Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Bart (Dec 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> I thought i was the only person to notice the greys on Bruce  Flashback is seriously in doubt. The plot as a whole doesn't seem to make sense going by the trailer and the info that's given  Guess thats the intention of Nolan.



Ah haha :3

Indeed. I personally think that the "prison" is below that well that many have suggested to be the Lazarus Pit. And well that's obviously Nolan's intention. Even though that Bruce is meant to be 38-39 in the film, the greys seem a bit interesting and the fact he's holding a walking stick.



Jon Stark said:


> Well, to be fair, the trailer doesn't tell us shit about the plot.



Well nope not exacty, but the prologue most certainly did ever so slightly.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Riddler's being a tough concept for me to imagine in the Nolanverse.



James Bond said:


> Riddler would make an interesting side character but dont think he's got the right personality to be the main villain, I'd like to see Mr Fries or *Hugo Strange* (Hugo's a good one as he knows the identity of Batman and would be interesting to see how Nolan shows him finding out and what he does with it).



Now that guy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I thought i was the only person to notice the greys on Bruce  Flashback is seriously in doubt.


Nolan has already proven that he doesn't care about the little things.  He decided to allow Selina Kyle to have brown hair for example.  Dying it would have apparently been too difficult.

Christian Bale the actor is starting to show his old age.  He shows up on set sporting some grey hairs.  Nolan doesn't give a darn and proceeds to shoot the film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> No not really
> 
> Juggs being the prime example



Juggernaut is actually very intelligent. 





Okay, okay, he isn't.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 23, 2011)

The trailer isn't nearly as good as The Dark Knight's. Maybe they'll release a better one later.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2011)

^My thoughts exactly. I actually liked this trailer but I can see another one being released. That was how it was done with TDK. First there was this trailer in which Joker said for the first time the "Why so serious" phrase and ended with "lets put a smile on that face" and some time later a new trailer came out this time ending with Harvey's hero or villain speech.

I am confident another trailer of this film will be released in a couple of months before the premier.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Nolan has already proven that he doesn't care about the little things.  He decided to allow Selina Kyle to have brown hair for example.  Dying it would have apparently been too difficult.
> 
> Christian Bale the actor is starting to show his old age.  He shows up on set sporting some grey hairs.  Nolan doesn't give a darn and proceeds to shoot the film.



Ra's is supposed to be Asian, Harvey's got brown hair. Still good movies.

Next.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

Ra's is supposed to be an Arab but yeah your point still stands. As for the brown hair well Michelle Pfeiffer had blonde and she was a wicked Catwoman, then again she's a better actress.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

I was somewhat excited about the Hugo Strange rumors.  I think he would have been an interesting choice.





Stunna said:


> Ra's is supposed to be Asian, Harvey's got brown hair. Still good movies.
> 
> Next.


I just don't understand why you wouldn't correct something that could be fixed so easily.  Do you think David Fincher would ever say "close enough" about some minor detail like that?

Seriously, a lot of loyal fans would have been ecstatic to see Anne show up on set with really dark black hair.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean yeah, it could've been easily changed, and it probably should have been changed, but I wouldn't say the movie's any worse for it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Read the comics stunna


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Also short hair, as she does in the comics


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

it's kinda silly arguing complaining about hair


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

No.  Batman The Animated Series is terrific.

The hair isn't the argument.  It is merely an example of a much larger issue.  When does Batman stop being Batman?  Because as far as I can tell Nolan has completely ignored the source material.  Short Bane is pretty much unforgivable.


----------



## Bart (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Read the comics stunna



Naah I'm starting to agree with Stunna on this one tbh, Vault :3

I mean the characters are played by actors, that doesn't even happen in the comics. And Aaron Eckhart, for example, was born in California, was Harvey Dent even born there?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Bart said:


> And Aaron Eckhart, for example, was born in California, was Harvey Dent even born there?


What are you babbling about?


----------



## Bart (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia, it was meant to be a joke; I was being sarcastic


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Bart said:


> Naah I'm starting to agree with Stunna on this one tbh, Vault :3
> 
> I mean the characters are played by actors, that doesn't even happen in the comics. And Aaron Eckhart, for example, was born in California, was Harvey Dent even born there?



Oh no, im not involved in this argument, Im merely telling stunna to read the comics. If he did he might understand why some people are annoyed. Short bane still irks me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I do agree that that's ridiculous.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2011)

I would say of all the things, that is what bothers me most. Bane should be towering, but whatevz.

Oh, and I'll be pissed off if Nolan kills Batman.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Bruce dying will ruin the movie for me this im sure of.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I was just thinking: no one ever posted that list of trailer criticisms I requested. I re-watched the trailer three times and I still like it.

We all know Bruce is gonna die. I've come to accept it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Bruce dying is just wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MbRyRlMGdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

He gets omega sanctioned and just laughs it off and jumps back in time instead, like a boss


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was killed off with an implied survival.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna is this thread's saving grace now.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Why would Bruce die that's dumb

he's never been killed in the comics so it would make no sense in the movie to do that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

he didn't die

even in THAT issue if you knew what the Omega Santion is


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

trust me I have Final Crisis and Seven Soldiers of Victory 

plus that's a already damaged clone

O:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Well in this situation I saw screw the source material. Batman dying would be a fitting conclusion, and the only counterargument I've heard from anyone is that "He's Batman. Batman doesn't die", or "Didn't die in the comics, shouldn't die in the movie". Because the Nolan films have totally been completely loyal to the comics. If it would be to the enhancement of the movie, deviating from the source is a forgivable transgression.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 24, 2011)

Batman better get his back broken. Or else.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2011)

I think it would be a great conclusion for him to die but also a bit unfulfilled as I'm sure he won't have stopped every criminal in Gotham by the end of this movie, or crime in general. There will always be Penguin, Freeze, Ivy and god knows how many villains left.

Also, I agree with Bane being a shorty. I love Tom Hardy but it's quite hard seeing him as _Bane_ when he's not towering over everyone else.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Batman doesn't need to die.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

The studio's going to continue the Batman franchise after Bale and Nolan are gone anyway, so whether or not Batman dies in this movie almost doesn't matter. My guess is he doesn't, and it would be a hard pill to swallow if he did, but if he did, then _how _it happened better be really, really good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Batman better get his back broken. Or else.



At the beginning of the trailer there is this scene showing someone approaching a table with a cane so I think the movie will have some of the Knightfall story arc elements.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> The studio's going to continue the Batman franchise after Bale and Nolan are gone anyway, so whether or not Batman dies in this movie almost doesn't matter. My guess is he doesn't, and it would be a hard pill to swallow if he did, but if he did, then _how _it happened better be really, really good.


I don't know how I feel about more films in the Dark Knight saga after Rises. I guess it depends on what occurs at the end of the movie, but it doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Wanna know what's also a bad idea Stunna? Killing Batman


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Give me a reason other than he's Batman and I may agree.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm hoping that Bruce dies too.

Bruce Wayne may die, but the symbol he created lives forever.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Exactly. That would be the perfect conclusion to the saga. For Batman to transcend simple mortality and to become an immortal symbol.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Give me a reason other than he's Batman and I may agree.



The title. Why the fuck would call the movie, Dark Knight Rises, if you were going to kill Batman.

The Nolan Movies are also supposed to be the beginning of Batman's career. Batman Begins was his origin, Dark Knight was first time he fought his archnemesis, The Dark Knight Rises will probably be when he becomes the Batman we know of in the comics. Wiser, more mature, and gruff (the point when I can see him taking on a sidekick), the eight-year jump kind of implies that. I see this movie as showing us that version of Batman.

Besides, they plan on continuing the franchise and I don't think they're rebooting either. Just retooling from what I've heard.

EDIT: You all are heartless bastards btw.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> The title. Why the fuck would call the movie, Dark Knight Rises, if you were going to kill Batman.


It could be referring to the rising of the symbol of the Dark Knight. Not the man.



> The Nolan Movies are also supposed to be the beginning of Batman's career. Batman Begins was his origin, Dark Knight was first time he fought his archnemesis, The Dark Knight Rises will probably be when he becomes the Batman we know of in the comics. Wiser, more mature, and gruff (the point when I can see him taking on a sidekick), the eight-year jump kind of implies that. I see this movie as showing us that version of Batman.


Or the movies, which have already massively deviated from the source material, could do so even further by concluding the story.


> Besides, they plan on continuing the franchise and I don't think they're rebooting either. Just retooling from what I've heard.


Which I think is dumb anyway. Even if he isn't going to die, I'm just expressing that I think it'd be best if he did.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree with Bluebeard


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

You would.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Unless killing Batman gives rise to Batman Incorporated inadvertently ofcourse


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

And for all of you who still want Bane to break Batman... He still can you know. Bruce is shown walking with a cane, so I'm assuming Bane does it before the timeskip.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Unless killing Batman gives rise to Batman Incorporated inadvertently ofcourse



See, now, I could totally see that happening.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

Whether we think going on without Nolan and Bale is a good idea or not is immaterial. It makes way too much money for Warner Bros. not to pursue making more films. I think it was reported that it was the studio's hope to have Nolan stay on in an executive producer role. But there will be more Batman movies after this.

I read a movie site's top five actors who could replace Bale after TDKR, and those were -

- *Michael Fassbender*, an option I like; he'd just need to pack on 20-30lbs of muscle so it can look like he can actually whip a goon's ass. Another knock on him is that he's already part of a comic book franchise, as he plays Magneto. Other than that, he'd be great.
- *Jake Glyenhaal*
- *Jon Hamm* - Look at the man's face. He has a Bruce Wayne grill. Watch Mad Men? That's Bruce Wayne shit he does on that show. The knock on him is that at 41 he may be too old. But Bruce Wayne should be around 40 in TDKR thanks to the time jump, so that no longer seems to be an issue.
- *Idris Elba*  A left field choice because he's black, and I know there are those of us in this thread that are fucking having heart palpitations because of Tom Hardy's height, so I can't count on some people with open minds. But watch Elba's BBC show, the psychological detective drama, Luther. Idris Elba can play the _shit _out of Bruce Wayne. Tall, physically imposing, angry, intense, brilliant, brooding, evident pain in his eyes. If it weren't for his being black, he'd be perfect for it. Those with an open mind, watch Luther and tell me he can't play Bruce Wayne. Elba's so good he's even on the list of potential actors who could be the next James Bond--another guy who has never been black in any interation--after Daniel Craig.

I confess I'm an Elba mark.

Forgot the fifth guy.

Might as well start some fantasy casting.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

@Stunna 
I wouldnt be as pissed if that happens to be honest.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

I approve of FASSBENDER for Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Michael Fassbender as Bruce Wayne? I could see that. Hamm too. Only one's on the list I disapprove of are Elba and Gylenhaal, the former, unfortunately, only because he's Black.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't see what's wrong with killing Bruce Wayne. He's a mortal who has to die someday after all. What better way for a hero to go than a blaze of glory?

Sure, I'd be happy if the movie ended with Batman alive to kick more ass, but I think that him dying would fit better with the theme of the trilogy: Creating an idea, a symbol that keeps living even after death like Harvey Dent.

Either way, Batman won't die. Bruce Wayne can die, but not Batman. Batman is immortal.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

>You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SageMaster again.

He gets the picture perfectly. Killing off the man _behind_ the mask would fit the theme of the trilogy perfectly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

^

I just don't see much point to it. 

Say Bruce does die, who the fuck becomes Batman?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

This isnt V for Vendetta


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> I just don't see much point to it.
> 
> Say Bruce does die, who the fuck becomes Batman?


_Everyone._**

EDIT: Just saw Vault's post.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Michael Fassbender as Bruce Wayne? I could see that. Hamm too. Only one's on the list I disapprove of are Elba and Gylenhaal, the former, unfortunately, *only because he's Black*.



Bullshit. Tell us the real reason y u b h8n on Idris Elba. He's British.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I dunno. It'd be an interesting take, but it would _never, ever_ happen. I'm not necessarily against it... I mean, not to the point where I wouldn't eventually get over it.

inb4 debate on whitewashing in Hollywood


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _Everyone._**
> 
> EDIT: Just saw Vault's post.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdpBeOToW-s[/YOUTUBE]

It was established in the Dark Knight that not everyone can be Batman or shit like this happens.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Everyone is _symbolically_ Batman. 

You didn't think I was suggesting every citizen in Gotham dress as bats and take to the streets... did you?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Im sure you did Stunna until we just debunked it


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Everyone is _symbolically_ Batman.
> 
> *You didn't think I was suggesting every citizen in Gotham dress as bats and take to the streets... did you? *



That would be pretty awesome. :beardface

But still...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im sure you did Stunna until we just debunked it


No! 

That'd be stupid, and completely contradictory to my proposal of Batman living on through allegorical means.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

More unlikely things have happened. As recent as five years ago, America would have never elected a black President. That ended up happening three years ago. It's not about the color of skin, but the right candidate coming along at the right time. If a black man can be President, then a black man can play a fictional character that has always been white. 

Barriers have been broken. Samuel L. Jackson was cast as Nick Fury, Jessica Alba was cast as Sue Storm, and Will Smith was a strong contender to play Captain America (and surprisingly met with minimal opposition from fans too). Jamie Foxx was actually cast as Lynch in _Kane and Lynch_. So hold off on that _never _declaration. Never's a long time and crazier shit has happened. Idris Elba as Batman is _unlikely_, to be sure. But it's a credit to his awesome abilities as an actor that the only problem with him playing Batman is the color of skin and literally nothing else. Though the reaction is to be expected. 

I can't wait to hear from the people who've had cardiac episodes over Bane's height in this thread though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I personally find Bane being short more ridiculous than Batman being Black.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I personally find Bane being short more ridiculous than Batman being Black.



You aren't the only one mate.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

Found the article on the theoretical Batman replacements. The fifth guy I forgot was Mark Wahlberg, and for good reason. I have more difficult seeing him wearing the cowl than Idris Elba.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Mark as Batman?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

His name shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence.

Unless that sentence is: "Mark Wahlberg should never, ever portray Batman".


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't see it right? I like Mark Wahlberg, but keep him well the fuck away from Batman/Bruce Wayne. The most popular choice to play Batman after Bale is done, if I were to hazard a guess, is Michael Fassbender. I can't disagree with that sentiment at all.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Exactly. That would be the perfect conclusion to the saga. For Batman to transcend simple mortality and to become an immortal symbol.



The thing is that Batman is more than just that.  Yeah he's a symbol but he's also about always being able to overcome

The reason why Bruce can't die is because something that's been hammered over the years (most especially in the current Morrison Era of Batman) is that he's the ultimate survivor.  He is always one step ahead of everyone, he will find a way out of whatever predicament he is, he's about the very best that man can be and has the ability to defeat even Evil Incarnate.  Him getting killed is more than just creative liberties, it's completely ignoring a huge part of the mythos and character and what makes him stand out from the other DC heroes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Plus I like it more than just oh tragic character dies tragically

which is just too easy and boring to do, creatively speaking


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Micheal Fassbender as Bruce is a massive yes, im sure noone can dispute that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I can understand that, but I think _something_ should happen... whether it's an implied survival or something... I dunno. I see your point though.

-----------

Rukia wants Fassbender to play everyone. Simultaneously.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

If Fassbender was in Inception Rukia would say it was the movie of the decade


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The thing is that Batman is more than just that.  Yeah he's a symbol but he's also about always being able to overcome
> 
> The reason why Bruce can't die is because something that's been hammered over the years (most especially in the current Morrison Era of Batman) is that he's the ultimate survivor.  He is always one step ahead of everyone, he will find a way out of whatever predicament he is, he's about the very best that man can be and has the ability to defeat even Evil Incarnate.  Him getting killed is more than just creative liberties, it's completely ignoring a huge part of the mythos and character and what makes him stand out from the other DC heroes.



This!

Bruce is a man who is amongst Gods (comics wise). Yet he is just as intergral to the team as any person (Supes). He isn't afraid to tussle with beings much more powerful than him because like Para said he will always have a contingency plan to insure that he lives to fight another day. I also like how the new JL pokes fun at the fact that Batman is powerless in a team full of superpowered beings. Until they realise that Bruce is so much more than just a powerless human.  I am patiently waiting for that


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

I feel Morrison's last few years on the character has really added validity to that train of thought rather than the brooding angry character he was known as for the better part of the last 20 years.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Now I'm torn. I'm presented with a valid reason for Bruce to live, and yet I still feel it would be appropriate for him to die. 

I don't know what to think anymore!


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Grant's run just made me appriciate Batman so much more. Its been fantastic, it has also opened up doors for guys like Snyder to continue with the same ideas which Morrison had already put forward. Thats why the Batman reboot has been so amazing.

edit 

Stunna, read the comics


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess I should resume my reading of Monster Men soon.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Hearing Grant speak on Batman is great since he really gets the character and you can tell he's just so genuinely enthusiastic about it.

[YOUTUBE]_8Q0bMuvBME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

His so Scottish, it's brilliant


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

Took the easy way out with his answer though. He could literally answer that to every question. "Why does Batman fight the Joker?" Who cares?! Batman and Joker aren't real!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

but that's the point of stories like that

who cares?

and he goes even beyond that explaining why he said that so it's not really "the easy answer"


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Besides comic book characters are timeless.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 24, 2011)

It's not that he said anything wrong, but he could answer any question with that. I did feel like answering a question that way today in a One Piece thread asking if Luffy's name...was Luffy, and still might. People put way too much thought into things and can't let things be.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Wait, did someone mention Michael Fassbender as a possible Batman down the road?

Fassbender will be busy since he should definitely be the next Bond as well.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2011)

Michael Fassbender should play every character.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Next Bond? I read somewhere that Craig is wanted for 5 more Bond movies after Skyfall  That would make him the longest serving James Bond, even beating Roger Moore.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well in this situation I saw screw the source material. Batman dying would be a fitting conclusion, and the only counterargument I've heard from anyone is that "He's Batman. Batman doesn't die", or "Didn't die in the comics, shouldn't die in the movie". Because the Nolan films have totally been completely loyal to the comics. If it would be to the enhancement of the movie, deviating from the source is a forgivable transgression.



I don't see how him dying is a good thing at all.

There either has to be another Batman/some one to ensure Gotham stays "safe" (a la Harvey Dent).

Or crime and corruption in Gotham is reduced considerably (lol).


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I personally find Bane being short more ridiculous than Batman being Black.



Donald Glover should have been Spiderman


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Andrew Garfield is a better choice though


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2011)

But......Donald Glover


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

^

Is black. 

Never really got the appeal of casting black people as characters who are traditionally white. It just causes problems and is unneccessary in my eyes, especially when there are thousands of cool black characters out there who are traditionally black.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> But......Donald Glover



I read that as "Danny Glover" and for a moment i was a bit shocked 



Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> Is black.



I have news for you:


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2011)

Slice said:


> I have news for you:



I bet his run as Spiderman was short though.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> His so Scottish, it's brilliant



Yes, Scottish people are brilliant, its true.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

Slice said:


> I have news for you:



He's a legacy character. Not the original Spiderman ala Peter Parker. 

Besides, Ultimate Spiderman. 



ThePseudo said:


> I bet his run as Spiderman was short though.



Nah, he's still Spiderman. It's Ultimate Spiderman, so they'll probably stick with him.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't see Fassbender as a Bond. He looks more like a Bond villain.


ThePseudo said:


> I bet his run as Spiderman was short though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

^


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

I actually have no problems with say Elba being Bruce or Glover being Parker

it's just concerning choosing Glover or Garfield I'd easily pick Garfield.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Black Batman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Fassbender is going to be busy guys.  There are also the rumors that he will be the next Robocop.  Great actor.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, Scottish people are brilliant, its true.



Yes, yes we are. 

As for a new actor for Bruce i'd be all for Jon Hamm. Elba would be a fucking awesome Azrael. 

Fassbender would make a damn good Mister Freeze.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Amuro you are Scottish? Thats fantastic. Used to go to Edinburgh often and you guys are just so amazing. Good times.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Edinburgh > Glasgow


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Edinburgh > Glasgow



No brainer mate. Ever been?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

Glasgow is a shit hole so yeah definitely.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Hearing Grant speak on Batman is great since he really gets the character and you can tell he's just so genuinely enthusiastic about it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_8Q0bMuvBME[/YOUTUBE]



That all said, I think Batman is about 36-41. Leaning towards the latter.

Yes Grant, yes it does matter.

*EDIT-* And whats so bad about Glasgow?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

All I know about Glasglow is the Glasglow smile.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

More like the Glasgow kiss


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 25, 2011)

Glasgow is a real mixed bag these days. That's at least a step up from the rough shithole it used to be.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with Glasgow.  It just isn't as cool.  The shopping isn't as good.  The city doesn't have hills around it.  There isn't a fucking castle overlooking the rest of the town.

The music scene also seems to be better in Edinburgh.

On the other hand.  I was also in Belfast earlier this year.  At least Glasgow didn't have a bomb threat when I was in town.  


Vault said:


> No brainer mate. Ever been?


Yes.

Spent all summer across the pond.  Edinburgh and Chester were my favorite stops.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Nothing is wrong with Glasgow.  It just isn't as cool.  The shopping isn't as good.  The city doesn't have hills around it.  There isn't a fucking castle overlooking the rest of the town.Yes.



It's one of the main shopping centres in all of Britain outside of Glasgow, and I can't think of what you can find in Edinburgh that you can't find there. Pretty sure its got a lot more shops and stores.

The city is actually built on hills, so thats not very fair.

The castle....is a fair point. I guess.

It's one of the murder capitals of Western Europe (or used to be). Ditto heart attacks. Much better reasons to hate on it. And the architecture isn't as good (well, on the outside at least).


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

To be honest i think the only place outside of London which i could live is Edinburgh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

One thing I really liked doing in Edinburgh was climbing that small hill right outside of town that overlooks the Queen's home in Scotland.  Great climb in the morning.  Quick easy beautiful way to get a bit of a workout.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn i havent done that Rukia  I have to make sure i go back to Scotland, i love it there.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

When you get like five minutes outside of the city centre in Glasgow it's like you've been transported to Gaza.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

It was a good summer man.  Guernsey, Le Havre, Cork, Liverpool, Chester, Belfast, Invergordon, Glasgow, and Edinburgh.  I was all over Ireland, Scotland, and England.

But yeah.  If I was a member of Batman Inc... I would stationed at Edinburgh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

So Arkham City.  Great game.  I've played the shit out of it.  But I have not played as Nightwing.  Nor have I played as Robin.  Is it fun to play as either character?

Who would you guys like to see next?  Cassandra Cain is obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I played and greatly enjoyed Arkham Asylum, but for some reason I don't feel compelled to get Arkham City. Maybe it's because my friend won't shut up about it and I'm suffering from Hype Backlash. Or because it's practically been spoiled for me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll play Arkham City once I finish Arkham Asylum.

On topic, I am curious about this gadget that Batman has which appears in the trailer (for a slight second) and in the cover of the Empire magazine:


*Spoiler*: __ 









What is it's purpose? Is it Lucius Fox's latest invention?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I'unno... maybe it blows up Tumblrs. lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah maybe it does that.

Meanwhile, while browsing Youtube...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v02lpjN0lH4[/YOUTUBE]

/:WOW/


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

The goons is Arkham City are so damn funny. Just the way they say things.

"Oooh! This will be easy Batman."
"TIME TO GET ME SOME WING!"
"Cant wait to get catwoman out dat suit!"

, im always laughing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow... Bane's voice in the trailer sounds like a Godsend in comparison to his voice in the prologue.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

You just got to love Bane's affably evilness.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

I found it easy to understand him even with the subtitles.

Good prologue.

"It would be extremely painful...for you."

Love how that chanting chorus we've been hearing since the teaser was in the background during this scene. Probably the track will be called "The Fire Rises". 

Or it'll be Bane's theme.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

^

I think it's Bane's theme.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I could understand 90% of what he said (I blame the video quality, not the actual movie), but I just prefer his trailer voice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

*Bluebeard*: Yeah I think so too. 

I hope an HD version comes out soon or something.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The goons is Arkham City are so damn funny. Just the way they say things.
> 
> "Oooh! This will be easy Batman."
> "TIME TO GET ME SOME WING!"
> ...


This.

I've beaten up thousands of thugs in that game.  I have done so both as Batman and as the Catwoman.  So it's fucking astonishing to me that these guys are talking so much shit to me every time we fight.

I mean seriously.  These guys say some foul vindictive shit.  95% of them are potential rapists.  I don't think they would let Catwoman's death stop them from having their fun.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 25, 2011)

Seriously though, most of the goons were voiced by Joe DiMaggio and I always keep thinking of Futurama's Bender when I hear them talk.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2011)

Arkham City is my game of the year, and I've played Uncharted 3 and Skyrim. To hell with the Robin and Nightwing DLCs, for they were announced before the game's release, which rubbed me the wrong way. It told me they could have been included with a game I'm already paying $60+ for. Unmistakable stench of greed. And all you get as Nightwing and Robin are playable characters in Combat and Predator Modes. May be worth the extra change for some, but not me; not right now. And seriously, charging for Batman skins? /rant

As far as the actual game goes, it was fantastic. The freeflow combat, the gadgets, the Catwoman story tie-in (her stuff I'd pay for it wasn't already included with my purchase). I loved the Huge Strange interviews that shed light and fleshed out characters. Like the Catwoman tapes, for example. Strange really went for the jugular with her (the daddy issues, the very  complicated relationship with Batman, her childhood friend). I played the hell out of the combat challenges. The only flaws the game had was lack of focus on the villains, but if you can over look that, the game was near perfect, at least for me.


Parallax said:


> I actually have no problems with say Elba being Bruce or Glover being Parker
> 
> it's just concerning choosing Glover or Garfield I'd easily pick Garfield.



I very much supported Garfield as the new Peter Parker. It was hard to argue against, especially after seeing his performance in _The Social Network_. Guy's got some serious acting chops, which Glover hasn't had a chance to really demonstrate yet, unless I'm mistaken. He's fucking hilarious though, which would have lent itself well to Spidey's witticisms. Still, Garfield was clearly the better option, in my opinion.

But as far as Elba goes, he's a _great _actor. He doesn't lack for experience. He's done action well. He's intense. He's a physical specimen; the man looks like he can actually kick your ass. If, say, Elba were Bruce Wayne in the Dark Knight Rises and Nolan cast Hardy as Bane, I'd be making the big deal about height. Elba would _tower _over him. There's not a single aspect of the Bruce Wayne character he couldn't completely own. Again, *watch BBC's Luther*, if you haven't; it's incredible. It says something about his acting ability that the only thing against him playing Bruce Wayne is that he's black.

The only two popular fan candidates I'll accept as being in the pool as him at this point are Michael Fassbender and Jon Hamm.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

If anything Elba was Stringer Bell in the Wire.

which is a better example of acting than Luther

which is also great


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't reference his stellar turn as Stringer Bell in The Wire because that's what he's best known for. I think he deserves as much props for Luther as he gets for Stringer.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I'll play Arkham City once I finish Arkham Asylum.
> 
> On topic, I am curious about this gadget that Batman has which appears in the trailer (for a slight second) and in the cover of the Empire magazine:
> 
> ...



A high powered taser gun with multiple shots that can be fired one at a time or all at once and with a built in LED light?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> To hell with the Robin and Nightwing DLCs, for they were announced before the game's release, which rubbed me the wrong way. It told me they could have been included with a game I'm already paying $60+ for. Unmistakable stench of greed.
> 
> The only two popular fan candidates I'll accept as being in the pool as him at this point are Michael Fassbender and Jon Hamm.


I hate Downloadable Content.  With a passion.  For pretty much the same reasons you just mentioned.  It seems to unfortunately be pretty popular.  Downloadable Content isn't going anywhere.

Jon Hamm would have been a good choice for Superman.  Fassbender would be a good choice for well... any role.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 26, 2011)

DLC is good for expandable story, but just for characters.....nah, I'll pass.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate downloadable content too. It's ridiculous for us to pay at least $10 more for a game which is incredibly expensive anyway. :<


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate DLC too, BUT I feel Arkham City used it correctly for the most part. I preordered so I got Catwoman and Robin, so im probably a bit biased. Catwoman should have came with the game to begin with, since she does play a pretty decent part in the story; but Robin, Nightwing, and the alternate Bat costumes were all good DLC IMO. Admittedly, for what we got the Nightwing is a bit overpriced. For 560 pts, the DLC should have added him into the story somehow, gave him a voice, and fixed up his face animations a bit. Damn, I sound harsh right now but overall AC handled DLC pretty decently. I mean, we could be talking about Capcom...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2011)

well the SF DLC has some really nice ones 

but yeah Capcom generally sucks for that stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Gotta be honest.  I think its a lot more fun to play as Catwoman.  There is no substitute for speed and agility.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I miss Arkham City. :< My PS3 decided to crap out on me so I need to get it fixed/get a new one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine too, crapped out 2 weeks before Uncharted 3, was so pissed off.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah like wtf. I got it when it just came out and I've heard all the horror stories of my friend's PS3 not starting anymore and stuff and I was so happy that wasn't the case with me. Then, last week, I popped in AC and all of the sudden, my PS3 can't read ANY disc anymore. :<


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Hahaha same case for me  I bought my PS3 very early as well and i was happy that it survived so long and being smug about it. Mine switches on however it yellow lights for a brief moment then switches itself off :/


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hahaha same case for me  I bought my PS3 very early as well and i was happy that it survived so long and being smug about it. Mine switches on however it yellow lights for a brief moment then switches itself off :/



:<

Something wrong with the adapter perhaps? :/


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Nah mate, its gone. It had a good run though.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Poor you. I really don't want to think about buying a whole new PS3 right now. >( But I seriously want to finish Arkham City's sidequests. Damn it.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've done everything except complete certain challenges, like perform certain combat moves and such. Got my last riddler trophy the other night. Finished the side quests ages ago.

Great game, though I felt it ended too suddenly and soon.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I've done everything except complete certain challenges, like perform certain combat moves and such. Got my last riddler trophy the other night. Finished the side quests ages ago.
> 
> Great game, though I felt it ended too suddenly and soon.



I wish I got that far. I just finished up the game and was doing the combat challenges. :/ Didn't even get half the Riddler trophies.

And yes, it felt really short compared to Arkham Asylum!

_Maybe we should get back to discussing the movie rather than the games haha_


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2011)

I loved playing as Catwoman. Her style was a welcome replacement for Batman's ground-and-pound style. Catwoman does come free with the game, when it's purchased brand new. It gets a little expensive for people who buy the game used though, which I'm positive the DLC price tag was placed on Catwoman for. She's the most expensive Arkham City DLC as far as I can tell, but she's worth. Just look at dat ass.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> I loved playing as Catwoman. Her style was a welcome replacement for Batman's ground-and-pound style. Catwoman does come free with the game, when it's purchased brand new. It gets a little expensive for people who buy the game used though, which I'm positive the DLC price tag was placed on Catwoman for. She's the most expensive Arkham City DLC as far as I can tell, but she's worth. Just look at dat ass.



Catwoman was freaking sexy in the game. I loved her acrobatic movements and the way they incorporated the whip in the game and the side missions for her too. I was disappointed with the lack of Two-Face till I got to Catwoman's missions. <3

Definitely worth it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> _Maybe we should get back to discussing the movie rather than the games haha_


Nolan's Catwoman won't be as agile as Catwoman from Arkham City.  Not even close.  And do you know why?  Because his catwoman wears fucking stilettos!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't remind me I've been mourning the loss of my 40gb PS3 for 3 days and what really pisses me off more than anything is it died on me while playing Batman Arkham City so now I'm running around looking for the screw drivers I need to take apart the Blue Ray Drive to remove the game.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Nolan's Catwoman won't be as agile as Catwoman from Arkham City.  Not even close.  And do you know why?  Because his catwoman wears fucking stilettos!



And she's portrayed by Anne Hathaway-- who is gorgeous but nothing like Arkham City's Selina. <3



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Don't remind me I've been mourning the loss of my 40gb PS3 for 3 days and what really pisses me off more than anything is it died on me while playing Batman Arkham City so now I'm running around looking for the screw drivers I need to take apart the Blue Ray Drive to remove the game.



Hahaha this is so similar to my case that I want to cry. D:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 in March.  You guys need to get these hardware issues resolved.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

/don't care about Mass Effect.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Mass Effect 3 in March.  You guys need to get these hardware issues resolved.



Dont worry, February i will have a new console.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 26, 2011)

I've looked at both trailers to figure out the films timeline


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Bruce Wayne places himself inside a maximum Security Prison (Trailer#2) ; 8-years later opening?
- Bane and his Mercenaries infiltrate the prison and kill everyone but Wayne who looks like he was ruffed up in the invasion (Trailer#2)

- Confirmation: Bane speaking to a bloody Wayne whose clothing is the same as the Prison shot (Trailer#2)

- Shot of Alfred speaking on how he failed to protect Bruce after Prison release or 1st fight with Bane
(Hmm?) (Trailer#2)
- Wayne Manor is finally rebuilt during Wayne's self imposed incarceration (Confirmed) (Trailer#2)
- Member of Mayor's Council tells officer beside him that Gordan's service is over (Trailer#2) (1st Hour?)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Dont worry, February i will have a new console.



The only thing I'm interested in knowing is if I can salvage the data off the hard drive from the system that went down then transfer it to a brand new hard drive.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin.  You seem determined to spoil every aspect of the film for yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that speculation? Nice.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait, the movie is 8 years in the future from TDK on?


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The only thing I'm interested in knowing is if I can salvage the data off the hard drive from the system that went down then transfer it to a brand new hard drive.



I totally gave up on that man.

Mitsuki you didnt know?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm trying to know as less as possible about the movie really, I want to be surprised


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Well to achieve that the first step to take is leave the thread immediately.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't. Too addicting. :<


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Well to achieve that the first step to take is leave the thread immediately.


Too drastic.  All you have to do is avoid hellrasinbrasin.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 26, 2011)

Which is impossible Rukia. *As I have always been here*.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Ignore lists are here for a reason.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Hellrasin is so hard to avoid  

He spoils everything  and i mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 26, 2011)

You should see how I am in the forums for the Alien & Predator Community I'm Legendary for my Film  Speculation Abilities


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I find this doubtful. If the movie is anythng like Knightfall, Bane is freeing the prisoners, not killing them.


----------



## Bart (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Wait, the movie is 8 years in the future from TDK on?



It was also eight years which had past from Bruce coming back from Princeton to him coming back from his training with Ra's, I do believe :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wrong. That was seven years.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder if they'll be mentioning Joker in any way. As a tribute of some kind perhaps.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably a throwaway comment about him roasting in the electric chair.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I wonder if they'll be mentioning Joker in any way. As a tribute of some kind perhaps.


Oh I would almost certainly expect something.  Expect something similar for Harvey Dent.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Probably a throwaway comment about him roasting in the electric chair.



Would be better if it were about him escaping. Joker in the electric chair is quite... disappointing.



Rukia said:


> Oh I would almost certainly expect something.  Expect something similar for Harvey Dent.



Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

> Would be better if it were about him escaping. Joker in the electric chair is quite... disappointing.


Yeah, but realistically a madman of his level would be put on death row, and not given a chance to escape like he's proven himself capable of. I'll be somewhat disappointed if he's still alive in _Rises._


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, but realistically a madman of his level would be put on death row, and not given a chance to escape like he's proven himself capable of. I'll be somewhat disappointed if he's still alive in _Rises._



Realistically yes. But how many times has Joker escaped from Arkham Asylum for instance in the comics? I'm not saying he should make an appearance (that would be disappointing to me as Ledger is dead) but I think it would be a nice touch for him to have escaped. As Batman's nemesis that keeps popping up once every while.

Like Joker said at the end of the Dark Knight-- "I think we should keep doing this forever."


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

So not only does Batman have to deal with Bane, riots, Catwoman, and the League of Shadows... you want him to have to hunt down the Joker too?

Pass.

Heck, don't kill the clown prince then, but at least lock him down so deep in Arkham that he never possibly sees the light of day.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So not only does Batman have to deal with Bane, riots, and the League of Shadows... you want him to have to hunt down the Joker too?
> 
> Pass.





> *I'm not saying he should make an appearance (that would be disappointing to me as Ledger is dead)* but I think it would be a nice touch for him to have escaped.



Just a _mention_ is enough.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

A mention is too much. If Joker isn't rotting in a cell, he's going to be Batman's enemy number one. He would never ignore his freedom.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Not if Bane is the more dangerous one at that moment.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I guess it all depends on when in the eight year time skip he hypothetically escaped. I still don't think that they would let him escape again, but I digress.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Realistically yes. But how many times has Joker escaped from Arkham Asylum for instance in the comics? I'm not saying he should make an appearance (that would be disappointing to me as Ledger is dead) but I think it would be a nice touch for him to have escaped. As Batman's nemesis that keeps popping up once every while.
> 
> Like Joker said at the end of the Dark Knight-- "I think we should keep doing this forever."



Maybe in people's nightmares.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe The Joker was killed in prison via Mobster connections ie like that poor bloke in Begins?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2011)

maybe it's something that's not even gonna be addressed or mentioned

which is ok

it may be a more "realistic" take but it's still a comic book movie.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

In life sometimes you see someone, turn away and it's the last time you ever saw them.

That's what's gonna be with Joker and Bale Bats.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A mention is too much. If Joker isn't rotting in a cell, he's going to be Batman's enemy number one. He would never ignore his freedom.



No he wouldn't. Joker is that when he is plotting. A mention of escape is neither "unrealistic" nor bad writing.

Besides, these movies are more episodic anyway. He may not be mentioned at all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the Joker would have once again been chosen as the primary villain if Ledger were still alive.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think the Joker would have once again been chosen as the primary villain if Ledger were still alive.



I think so too. Main reason why Bane and Catwoman seem so out of place,


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> No he wouldn't. Joker is that when he is plotting. A mention of escape is neither "unrealistic" nor bad writing.
> 
> Besides, these movies are more episodic anyway. He may not be mentioned at all.


So you're telling me that it's realistic for a criminal of the Joker's caliber to escape from imprisonment after doing so once before?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bane looks so goofy.
> 
> The only thing worse...


I'm surprised that Selina is going to attend the Masquerade Ball as a Centaur. If her goal is to case the place for a heist... then she should have gone with something more discreet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So you're telling me that it's realistic for a criminal of the Joker's caliber to escape from imprisonment after doing so once before?



Its not impossible, so how is it unrealistic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Good enough escape artists break out of prison multiple times.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2011)

joker breaks out of prison so many times that he calls it "taking a break between performances".


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope Nolan has a more clever way of keeping Joker out of the picture than we do. Because these options are not intriguing.

At this point I just trust him though. All aboard the nolan train, choo choo!


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad they took my advice (lol), stopped pissing around, and went for Bane as an antagonist. I have to admit that the previews are leaving me a little wary


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2011)

Now I'm actually interested what are they gonna for the reboot. Chances are they already making the first movie of a new trilogy.
Frank Miller directing it and it has running time of 40 minutes excluding slow-motions.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm down for this Idea

Batman and the Revenge of the Drive Thru


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I hope Nolan has a more clever way of keeping Joker out of the picture than we do. Because these options are not intriguing.
> 
> At this point I just trust him though. All aboard the nolan train, choo choo!



Joker was killed by Killer Croc in a prison rape.


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 31, 2011)

That seems completely rational.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 31, 2011)

I think a reboot would be good though, it'll help fit the Justice League film better and be more true to the Batman comics with heavy fictional villains such as Killer Croc, Banes look from the comics, and even Clayface in future Batman films.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 31, 2011)

I really wish Christian Bale would stay on for Justice League. 

Maybe he'd be able to carry Ryan Reynolds Green Lantern.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 1, 2012)

DC is really stupid for doing the Marvel thing.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2012)

If a Justice League movie happens eventually I really hope the first villain is Braniac, leaving sequals with options of Doomsday/Darkseid.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 1, 2012)

Green Lantern blew ass, I love the Robot Chicken version better where he used his Ring as a Cock Ring to fight evil


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

James Bond said:


> If a Justice League movie happens eventually I really hope the first villain is Braniac, leaving sequals with options of Doomsday/Darkseid.


Pfft.  Doomsday?  That would be a terrible choice.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are Superman villains, not Justice League ones. If you make JL films with those bad guys you are basically giving up on Superman movies. For Justice League your talking about guys like Despero, White Martians, Starro, Amazo, Prometheus, Maxwell Lord, Vandal Savage etc. 

....Okay, they aren't as good as Brainiac or Darkseid. But you should at least give them Superman films to show up in first, and try and work those guys in someone anyway. Or go the Secret Society route. Or raid _JSA_ and _Green Lantern_ for bigger villains still.

If they did Doomsday I'd like it to be a Superman film, and probably something like the 3rd or 4th in a franchise after they've got a bunch of better villains out of the way and established more of that world. And I'd put Mongul and Warworld in it too, to give Superman an excuse to be off-world while Doomsday does his rampage (with Supermans' allies like Supergirl or Steel trying to slow him down in the meanwhile). Sets up the sequel with Mongul and the Cyborg. 

And Doomsday would be a 30 foot tall CGI monster. I'm usually all for holding back the CGI, but not for him. Depending on how well they can pull it off, of course.


----------



## Bart (Jan 3, 2012)

Cavill and Bale are pretty much confirmed for not staring in any _Justice League_ adaption; see Christopher Nolan for further details ~

@masamune1
There's no way at all that Doomsday will ever be in a Superman film that includes Cavill, as long as Nolan and Goyer have anything to do with it; and who's to say that there'll be a fourth Superman film given Nolan's known perspective on storytelling? :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Doomsday should be played by none other than Topher Grace.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> @masamune1
> There's no way at all that Doomsday will ever be in a Superman film that includes Cavill, as long as Nolan and Goyer have anything to do with it; and who's to say that there'll be a fourth Superman film given Nolan's known perspective on storytelling? :WOW



I don't see why not, especially since its also a Zack Snyder series (potentially).

Besides, I wasn't necessarily thinking of _this_ series, just _a_ series.


----------



## Bart (Jan 3, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I don't see why not, especially since its also a Zack Snyder series (potentially).
> 
> Besides, I wasn't necessarily thinking of _this_ series, just _a_ series.



Ah :3

Well undoubtedly Warner Bros. will naturally wish for the collaboration of Nolan and Goyer to continue, and to be honest Doomsday's personally a secondary villain and a mindless monster; probably one of the reasons why we haven't seen Killer Croc in the _Nolan Universe_.

Ah well yeah we may very well see him in another series, definitely :WOW


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Doomsday should be played by none other than Topher Grace.



He should also have a human origin in a Smallville-esque way and then proceed to power-up, only to have a total of 5 minutes of screentime as a villain at the end of the film in a Spider-man 3-esque way.

And you know that's right.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if serious. Doomsday was fucking fail in Smallville.


----------



## Bart (Jan 3, 2012)

What, Vault said :3

I do doubt Doomsday in a film (sequel) which Snyder has called his most realistic one to date and of course the fact he's far more focused on practical effects as oppose to that of CGI; even for a sequel, not to mention the presence of Nolan; but I'm still wondering whether Nolan and Goyer could ever introduce someone like Darkseid :WOW


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 3, 2012)

Trying to make any _Superman_ film realistic is pretty dumb and Nolan should be killed if that is what he's planning.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

Doomsday


----------



## James Bond (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry to inform you but some of the biggest villains JL has faced have been Superman villains, and yes Smallville failed majorly hard on both Doomsday and Darkseid but with the right director and someone who's read at least one comic would be able to nail the characters of Doomsday or Darkseid and make an awesome JL movie.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Darkseid is more associated to the JL now anyway.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

And this thread is more associated with batman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

Darkseid could be done pretty well, but Doomsday is not a villain you put into a live action movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Detective said:


> He should also have a human origin in a Smallville-esque way and then proceed to power-up, only to have a total of 5 minutes of screentime as a villain at the end of the film in a Spider-man 3-esque way.
> 
> And you know that's right.


I know that is right.

/Keenan


Vault said:


> Not sure if serious. Doomsday was fucking fail in Smallville.


You trolling?

The way Clark just uppercutted him into the center of the Earth in three seconds after a year-long build up was awesome. So awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Sorry to inform you but some of the biggest villains JL has faced have been Superman villains*, and yes Smallville failed majorly hard on both Doomsday and Darkseid but with the right director and someone who's read at least one comic would be able to nail the characters of Doomsday or Darkseid and make an awesome JL movie.



Yes, but there are lots of villains who are just in the Justice League who should be used first. Plus there are Green Lantern villains who are on-par o above the Superman ones. Doomsday in particular is small-fry next to, say, Nekron or Krona.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Make them fight Batman villains.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Make them fight Batman villains.



B-b-but then the rest of the league would be exposed to the street level power scaling of Batman's rogues gallery and would have to PIS themselves down to a level where the fights are somehow even and filled with "tension". I'm all for realistic, charismatic and engaging villains, but sometimes a country girl just wants a good old fashioned curbstomping on a cosmic level.


----------



## Bart (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Darkseid could be done pretty well, but Doomsday is not a villain you put into a live action movie.



Exactly this ^^

Darkseid could be done brilliantly utterly brilliantly, especially if Nolan and Goyer insert their take on the character. The reason why Doomsday wouldn't work is that you'd need an even bigger villain than him to be included; and that could very well be a disaster in terms of character development etc.

P.S. Awesome name :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Nolan isn't creative enough to do Darkseid justice.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2012)

Doomsday would be an awesome way to really push Superman to breaking point, something i'd love to see on the big screen. I see no reason why he wouldn't work.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doomsday can be the catalyst for a bucketload of character develoment; it's just a matter of good writing. Darkseid, done right, should be built up over the course of a few films to set him up as an ultimate evil. Desaad, Granny Goodness etc. should probably appear in films before he does.

And poor Zack Synder- everyone wants to know how _Nolan_ is going to do this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Sucker Punch certainly didn't help his reputation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked Sucker Punch.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

I would've loved to see the action in that movie in a better movie.


----------



## Bart (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nolan isn't creative enough to do Darkseid justice.



*Rukia, look at this (had to do it):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*When Naruto Forums is ashes, you have my permission to die.*






Amuro said:


> Doomsday would be an awesome way to really push Superman to breaking point, something i'd love to see on the big screen. I see no reason why he wouldn't work.



It wouldn't work because Doomsday is all substance and isn't that good enough to be the sole villain of the piece; unlike the likes of Brainic or better yet even Darkseid. Like I said before, you'd have to include another villain to be even bigger than Doomsday and that's just too much for a single story to handle, especially for a single film.



masamune1 said:


> Doomsday can be the catalyst for a bucketload of character develoment; it's just a matter of good writing. Darkseid, done right, should be built up over the course of a few films to set him up as an ultimate evil. Desaad, Granny Goodness etc. should probably appear in films before he does.
> 
> And poor Zack Synder- everyone wants to know how _Nolan_ is going to do this movie.



I agree, and I'm really hoping to see the Mob element of Intergang, perfect introduction for Darkseid. Doomday could be such a catalyst, but can you honestly tell me that Nolan and Goyer would include him?

Well Snyder's pretty much taken notes from Nolan without any doubt, given what it was stated ever so recently that he's far more focused on practical effected instead of his typical CGI :WOW


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Sucker Punch.



I'm sure each of your reasons for liking Sucker Punch comes in two pairs, CMX.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think any superhero film should have just a single villain if they can afford it. In Superman's case, nearly every film should have Lex Luthor in it, even if he isn't the main villain of the story, because their one-sided rivalry drives so much of the plot. He doesn't seem like he'll be in the new film, though at least Zod will presumably have his minions, but so long as he doesn't overshadow the main villain he should be in as many as possible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Rukia, look at this (had to do it):*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think any superhero film should have just a single villain if they can afford it. In Superman's case, nearly every film should have Lex Luthor in it, even if he isn't the main villain of the story, because their one-sided rivalry drives so much of the plot. He doesn't seem like he'll be in the new film, though at least Zod will presumably have his minions, but so long as he doesn't overshadow the main villain he should be in as many as possible.



So much this.

Just because Zod is the villain doesn't mean you shouldn't have luthor. Honestly I don't see how you can have Metropolis without Luthor.

As for sucker punch, it showed me 2 things:
1. Zack Snyder can not write to save his life (Zack is not writing superman)
2. Zack Snyder can still direct a solid, entertaining CG filled action movie.

So I'm still cautiously optimistic about Supes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 4, 2012)

> It wouldn't work because Doomsday is all substance and isn't that good enough to be the sole villain of the piece; unlike the likes of Brainic or better yet even Darkseid. Like I said before, you'd have to include another villain to be even bigger than Doomsday and that's just too much for a single story to handle, especially for a single film



Doomsday already has been used like that once in the comics. The Death and Return of Superman. It was already adapted into an animated movie but Doomsday as an unstoppable killing machine that 'kills' superman could work if done right(the animated movie is different from the comic version so a live action movie can be as well), regardless this is a batman thread so I'll stop here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> I'm sure each of your reasons for liking Sucker Punch comes in two pairs, CMX.


You know me too well. 




Whip Whirlwind said:


> So much this.
> 
> Just because Zod is the villain doesn't mean you shouldn't have luthor. Honestly I don't see how you can have Metropolis without Luthor.
> 
> ...


Lex is always in Metropolis. Even if he's president of the US.


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So much this.
> 
> Just because Zod is the villain doesn't mean you shouldn't have luthor. Honestly I don't see how you can have Metropolis without Luthor.
> 
> ...



Well yeah; but then again, Whip, you could use the came logic with the Joker and Gotham, and sadly I need not go down that route any futher. Well I guess, but luckily he's not writing, and more brilliantly he's able to do the second thing quite well, and the holy grail which is this,

_"*Zack’s going for pretty much everything in-camera as much as he can.* I mean, the reason to think about Superman in CGI, you don’t need him full CGI as a character, because he’s basically a full person. But you just don’t want the flying scenes to look like he’s on a wire. So [the question is] how do you use CG to make that happen, and that’s still kind of being played with right now."_

P.S. Bradley Cooper's being rumoured to playing Lex, which I very much doubt for unsurprising reasons :WOW


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Brad Cooper as Lex?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, he was a super-genius last time I saw him.

Maybe Lex is only bald because he does "dumb fucking stuff" when he's drunk.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Just watching the trailer again but that button down the hatches speech by Anne always make me cringe. It's just a terrible piece of dialogue


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> And this thread is more associated with batman.



_Perhaps everyone believes that Superman stands for something more important than the whims of a terrorist, Grape Krush, even if everyone hates him for it. That's the sacrifice he's making. He's not being a hero. He's being something more._



Vault said:


> Brad Cooper as Lex?



I still think that the role of Lex is less likely to go to a non-Oscar nominee, I know that seems a bit shallow but I do think it's the truth, Vault.



masamune1 said:


> Well, he was a super-genius last time I saw him.
> 
> Maybe Lex is only bald because he does "dumb fucking stuff" when he's drunk.



Ooooo lol ^^


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2012)

sounds better than Kevin Spacey


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Well yeah, but it's still a rumour ^^


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Viggo as Lex


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Just watching the trailer again but that button down the hatches speech by Anne always make me cringe. It's just a terrible piece of dialogue


Agreed.  Its just so fucking silly.  I've said it before.  No one talks like that!

Think about the context as well.  Selina is at a Masquerade Ball.  She has a mask on.  She's dancing with the richest guy in the room.  She pulls him close and whispers that junk in his ear?  Nolan just flushed realism down the toilet.  That dialogue is total nonsense  

There really isn't a lot of dialogue in the trailer.  I think its alarming that the dialogue is this bad.  If you were in charge would you choose good dialogue or bad dialogue to construct your trailer?  I rest my case.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh shaddup. You're taking advantage over the _lack_ of context to ridicule the film. Ever think that may be one of the reasons why she attended in the first place? And my uncle talks like that. He loves using phrases like "batton down the hatches".

You're just being cynical for the sake of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2012)

rukia has to hate every film, it adds balance, and everything needs balance. 

It's expected by now.


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Viggo as Lex



Woah, that'd actually be pretty awesome if I'm being honest; but then again it depends on how old they want Lex to be; I have a feeling that they may want him to be in his late 20's or early 30's.



Stunna said:


> Oh shaddup. You're taking advantage over the _lack_ of context to ridicule the film. Ever think that may be one of the reasons why she attended in the first place? And my uncle talks like that. He loves using phrases like "batton down the hatches".
> 
> You're just being cynical for the sake of it.



Ooooo :3



~Gesy~ said:


> rukia has to hate every film, it adds balance, and everything needs balance.
> 
> It's expected by now.



It's one of the universal truths, Gesy :WOW


----------



## James Bond (Jan 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> sounds better than Kevin Spacey



Kevin Spacey made an amazing Lex Luthor and was the best thing about Superman Returns movie, shame on you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

I got a perfect Lex Luthor.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought spacey did good as lex was the best part of the movie


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> rukia has to hate every film, it adds balance, and everything needs balance.
> 
> It's expected by now.



Rukia is getting all his hate out now because once the movie comes out he won't be able to shut up about how good it is


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Agreed.  Its just so fucking silly.  I've said it before.  No one talks like that!
> 
> Think about the context as well.  Selina is at a Masquerade Ball.  She has a mask on.  She's dancing with the richest guy in the room.  She pulls him close and whispers that junk in his ear?  Nolan just flushed realism down the toilet.  That dialogue is total nonsense
> 
> There really isn't a lot of dialogue in the trailer.  I think its alarming that the dialogue is this bad.  If you were in charge would you choose good dialogue or bad dialogue to construct your trailer?  I rest my case.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got a perfect Lex Luthor.



I am lex luthor duuuuuuude. i am supermans villain brah. WE NEED TO GET BACK IN THE MATRIX, MAN!


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Keanu, Bill & Ted will not stop following him.


No matter how unfunny/lame the jokes are ^


----------



## Bart (Jan 4, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Poor Keanu, Bill & Ted will not stop following him.
> 
> 
> No matter how unfunny/lame the jokes are ^



_Do not try to bend the spoon, Grape, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realise the truth: there is no spoon. Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Bart said:


> _Do not try to bend the spoon, Grape, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realise the truth: there is no spoon. Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself._



Woah.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 5, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Poor Keanu, Bill & Ted will not stop following him.
> 
> 
> No matter how unfunny/lame the jokes are ^



lol i wasnt even trying, so of course it wouldnt be funny.

in all honesty, i think hed make a terrible luthor.


----------



## Bart (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Woah.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder if Alfred shall have a more prominent role in this film? I am not saying that his role in the first two films was minor, but he was still a secondary character, offering advice and emotional support to Bruce. In the first preview, he seemed to be upset with Bruce for some reason, so I would definitely like to see a greater focus on him in this film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

I would hope not. They have enough going on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Alfred can have his own movie.


This should be about Batman murdering Horseface as quickly as possible.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Alfred can have his own movie.
> 
> 
> This should be about Batman murdering Horseface as quickly as possible.



Thus revealing Bruce Wayne's only true rule : Leave no fugbitch alive.


----------



## Bart (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Alfred can have his own movie.
> 
> 
> This should be about Batman murdering Horseface as quickly as possible.



Alfred and the Ruby the size of a Tangerine :WOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder if Alfred shall have a more prominent role in this film? I am not saying that his role in the first two films was minor, but he was still a secondary character, offering advice and emotional support to Bruce. In the first preview, he seemed to be upset with Bruce for some reason, so I would definitely like to see a greater focus on him in this film.



Alfred is a butler, what? do you want to see him wiping off dust from portraits for 10 minutes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Thus revealing Bruce Wayne's only true rule : Leave no fugbitch alive.


A noble calling if I ever heard of one. 


Bart said:


> Alfred and the Ruby the size of a Tangerine :WOW





~Gesy~ said:


> Alfred is a butler, what? do you want to see him wiping off dust from portraits for 10 minutes?



They made Alfred some secret agent or something in the comics. He's some super badass now.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

What the flying fuck is with your set CMX? Is that some psycho Kevin Costner wannabe?

And yeah, Alfred and the Tangerine would be awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alfred has always been a secret agent. He was a soldier as well, and did other badass stuff.

He's also Batmans doctor and stiches him up after wounds. And he's Batmans mechanic, in charge of keeping the Batmobile in shape. And of course he's the guy who changed Batmans diaper. He's a former actor and master of disguise who can impersonate Bruce Wayne (on the phone). And when Bane broke into Wayne Manor to attack an exhausted Batman, Alfred introduced him to mister shotgun. 

Yes, Alfred is a badass. He's always been a badass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Alfred is a racist.  Don't forget to mention that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia5v7TCkTAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What the flying fuck is with your set CMX? Is that some psycho Kevin Costner wannabe?
> 
> And yeah, Alfred and the Tangerine would be awesome.


It's Nicholas Hope, aka Bad Boy Bubby. You should watch that movie and educate yourself, fool. 


masamune1 said:


> Alfred has always been a secret agent. He was a soldier as well, and did other badass stuff.
> 
> He's also Batmans doctor and stiches him up after wounds. And he's Batmans mechanic, in charge of keeping the Batmobile in shape. And of course he's the guy who changed Batmans diaper. He's a former actor and master of disguise who can impersonate Bruce Wayne (on the phone). And when Bane broke into Wayne Manor to attack an exhausted Batman, Alfred introduced him to mister shotgun.
> 
> Yes, Alfred is a badass. He's always been a badass.



Lies! All lie!

Alfred is a fragile old man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

> If anyone ever asks for an obituary, tell them Batman’s big secret was the classic whodunnit? Only it’s not about who killed Batman but who kept him alive all these years .



this sums up Alfred the best


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 7, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Alfred is a butler, what? do you want to see him wiping off dust from portraits for 10 minutes?



Make that 100 and I'd watch it.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

Can someone sum up Bane for me? I know he's the villain and all, but I've never been a Batman fan and I have no idea who he is. And the Catwoman that Anne Hathaway is portraying, is that the same one who has been Batman's love interest in the comics?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2012)

^

He's the big booty daddy of the Batman mythos basically. 

The man who broke Batman's back in Knightfall and is both a challenge for Batman, physically and mentally. Physically because of Venom, which is a super-steriod basically. While he's a genius, CERTAIN interpretations seemed to have forgotten this (everybody knows which interpretations I'm talking about).


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Alfred and the Ruby the size of a Tangerine :WOW


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd pay to see Batman fight CMX's set, whatever that thing is.


----------



## SsjAzn (Jan 8, 2012)

ethereal said:


> Lol Robin. I want Riddler or Catwoman pek


Catwoman is played by Anne Hathaway in the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

It's been over three years since he made that post... I think he knows by now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I'd pay to see Batman fight CMX's set, whatever that thing is.



Bubby would totally cling wrap Batman in his sleep.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope you change that set soon CMX. It's disturbing.


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

i like Batman movies Because its my favorite superhero


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2012)

Fucking China's shitty internet speed took an hour to load that new DKR trailer

Whatever, worth it.


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

jux, you are a legend of the Dark Knight caliber :WOW


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2012)

Bart I am literally creaming myself.

Tom Hardy as Bane.

Holy motherfucking saints shitting in a bathtub Hardy as Bane!


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know how to reply to that


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have replied with. 

Atleast someone isn't disappointed with his height


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

He's eye level with Batman!


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

So   ?!?!?!


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> I would have replied with.
> 
> Atleast someone isn't disappointed with his height



 



Stunna said:


> He's eye level with Batman!



What Vault said :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I hope you change that set soon CMX. It's disturbing.


I almost changed it last night, actually.


But to more Bad Boy Bubby stuff. 


Vault said:


> So   ?!?!?!



Exactly. He should be, like, 800 feet tall.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 10, 2012)

Because who cares if a guy can act if he isn't tall?


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Because who cares if a guy can act if he isn't tall?



There are enough camera and CGI tricks available to make a person larger - they just weren't used.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I don't understand, look at LOTR for crying out loud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Tom Hardy is a serviceable actor.

It's not like he's the best actor in the universe or anything.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> That's what I don't understand, look at LOTR for crying out loud.



_LotR_ used a lot of midgets.

John Rys Davies played Gimli, but the cast filmed more scenes with his shorter double.


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

I think he was referring to the Hobbits in the movie, although Elijah Wood isn't really that tall either. :ho

Michael Clarke Duncan in The Green Mile is a better example.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> _LotR_ used a lot of midgets.
> 
> John Rys Davies played Gimli, but the cast filmed more scenes with his shorter double.



They used visual trickery to make the hobbit actors look teeny weeny compared to gandalf. There's a good article about it somewhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

They could just have Overeem do body double work for Hardy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Because who cares if a guy can act if he isn't tall?



By the same logic lets get Bradd Pitt to dye his hair platinum blonde and play Batman.

Or turn Alfred into a 20-something Brazilian house maid.

Creative liberties ftw.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> So   ?!?!?!


_So_ that's like taking away Joker's green hair. Or Scarcrow's mask. Or Penguin's umbrella. Or Catwoman's cat ears. Or Mr. Freeze's ice gun. It's literally a big part of what makes his character cool.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

it's what makes them visual stand outs not what makes them cool

fuck outta here and actually read the comics


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Piss off, you know damn well what I mean.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> They used visual trickery to make the hobbit actors look teeny weeny compared to gandalf. There's a good article about it somewhere.



Yes, they used stuff like making Elijah Wood sit further down the table from Ian McKellen and position the angle accordingly, and other such camera tricks where the actors weren't as close together as they appeared to be on film. 

Which would be harder to do in a film like this, where the actors _have_ to be next to each other because they are fighting all the time.

Though they _did_ surround Tom Hardy with short actors in the first scene, so maybe they will pull it off, though he probably will be at best only slightly taller than Batman in the finished film, rather than 5, 6 or 8 inches.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Slightly taller is fine, it'd be a bit ridiculous if he was 8 foot or whatever.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Based on pics he might just be about the same size.

He's not ridiculously taller in the comics; he's 6'8. Batman is about 6'2 or 6'3.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

I do have the feeling Tom Hardy might be wasted though, making the choice of a small actor seem a bit silly.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I do have the feeling Tom Hardy might be wasted though, making the choice of a small actor seem a bit silly.


Exactly    .


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no not this again ...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 10, 2012)

Bart, it's an eco-friendly discussion. The earth appreciates the recycling.


----------



## Bart (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, maybe you're right ^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2012)

It was just such an easy thing to do, but everything has to be "Nolan's" way.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> It was just such an easy thing to do, but everything has to be "Nolan's" way.



Maybe because it's his film?

Nerds gonna bitch, what can you do.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe because it's his film?
> 
> Nerds gonna bitch, what can you do.


I agree.  I've read through several pages of this thread.  It's amazing to me that people are being so critical of this film.  Every time news is announced people nitpick it to death.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha. I get it. See guys, it's funny, 'cause Rukia always does that, and now he's calling others out on it!


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ha. I get it. See guys, it's funny, 'cause Rukia always does that, and now he's calling others out on it!




_
"Obviously"_


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe because it's his film?
> 
> Nerds gonna bitch, what can you do.



Have you not read anything I've posted in the thread?

I still think it'll be good, and am looking forward to it.

Some of the shit he pulls is annoying though. I'm not even a big Batman guy, just Bane should be bigger than him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

What Super Goob said.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm not even a big Batman guy, just Bane should be bigger than him.


I'm sure they can find a way to make Bane appear larger than Batman.  Tom Hardy will be unrecognizable as Bane.  So I think it's one of those deals that won't matter once we actually see it on screen.  We will forget that the actor playing Bane is short.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> _So_ that's like taking away Joker's green hair. Or Scarcrow's mask. Or Penguin's umbrella. Or Catwoman's cat ears. Or Mr. Freeze's ice gun. It's literally a big part of what makes his character cool.




You think the Penguin is cool because he has an umbrella? what the fuck am i reading.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2012)

hey machine gun bullets come out of penguins umbrella. stunna was just saying thats his gimmick.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

No, Amuro's right. Umbrella's are auto-boss.

**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

One thing we can all agree on is the first trailer.  Fantastic.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol rukia wtf? What's this sudden change?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2012)

any new news or pics? too lazy to search myself


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

There is actually

5 to be exact.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Great find.

Thanks Stunna.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe they are standing on a flight of stairs and Bane is standing 3 steps lower than Bruce?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe you guys just need to let go of the height issue with Bane?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2012)

_ "Bane is very complex and very interesting and when people see the finished film people will be very entertained by him."_

Oh, Nolan, you rapscallion you.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

People are critiquing this movie far to much for something that hasn't come out yet, which I why I stopped reading or caring about anything surrounding it until release doesn't build expectations either.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Maybe they are standing on a flight of stairs and Bane is standing 3 steps lower than Bruce?


or Bane is kneeling so he and Batsy are level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Bane's mask is just so awful.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2012)

Bane is cool because he is tall? LOL simpletons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Bane is cool?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2012)

the bane that can lift a 6'2, 200 pound man like the baboon from lion king is pretty cool.

this bane, not so much.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bane's mask is just so awful.


I don't like the mask at all either.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> the bane that can lift a 6'2, 200 pound man like the baboon from lion king is pretty cool.
> 
> this bane, not so much.



If Bane can't do that, he can't be cool, there's no alternate, that can make him cool, he HAS to be able to do those things to be cool?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2012)

All the problems would have been solved it he just changed his name from Bane to Mask, or John, or Fuckface, or anything. It's not like him being THE Bane holds any relevance to the story. Just some dude, whatever.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 13, 2012)

He'll still be the best version of Bane ever shown in a Batman movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> If Bane can't do that, he can't be cool, there's no alternate, that can make him cool, he HAS to be able to do those things to be cool?



Not about being cool lol. Its about being Bane.




Blitzomaru said:


> He'll still be the best version of Bane ever shown in a Batman movie.




Which is not impressive at all


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Not about being cool lol. Its about being Bane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This representation of Bane is a million times better than that shit we saw in the last major Batman film he was a part of.


Quit fucking complaining. You people, in the end, will go pay to see it, and probably pay the extra money for the IMAX version.

Annoying~


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> This representation of Bane is a million times better than that shit we saw in the last major Batman film he was a part of.
> 
> 
> Quit fucking complaining. You people, in the end, will go pay to see it, and probably pay the extra money for the IMAX version.
> ...





What do you mean you people? You smart people? You people who are always right? You people who have opinions differing than my own?

Pleeeease quit complaining about complaining.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> You're all fucking stupid, Anne Hathaway is not a terrible actress. She will not make or break this movie, regardless of her performance. I doubt she'll be that bad. My god, it's either you're "Nolan can do no wrong, in him we trust," or "Holy shit this movie is going to suck so hard."
> 
> Where the fuck are the reasonable, middle ground people?
> 
> I mean I understand trying to lower your expectations so you're not disappointed going into the movie, but the past few pages have been annoying to the umpteenth degree.



There are things I like and dislike about it. I can speak my mind about both. Now here's a double post just so I can tell you to mind your own shit again.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I like to think I'm middle ground.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2012)

Most people are.

There are two sides to the spectrum

Rukia hating EVERY thing

and Bart who loves EVERY thing just because its Nolan.

And then there's CMX who just talks about "horseface".


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> He'll still be the best version of Bane ever shown in a Batman movie.



And this is a very sad thing. 

(Still going to watch it though)


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bane is cool?



*RANDOM CHRISTOPHER NOLAN FACTS*
_Is red and green colorblind.
Has a British father and an American mother.
Grew-up in both the US and UK.
Studied English Literature at University College London.
Isn’t a big fan of 3D.
Is left-handed.
Was doing camera and sound work on training videos before making his film debut.
He is a big fan of the band Radiohead.
Considers himself a pessimist. 
Is apparently very anti-smoking.
Interested in architecture as well as film-making.
Gave his wife a spinning top as a present many years ago._



~Gesy~ said:


> the bane that can lift a 6'2, 200 pound man like the baboon from lion king is pretty cool.
> 
> this bane, not so much.



Gesy :WOW



Rukia said:


> I don't like the mask at all either.



Rukia ... if you ever say something positive I'll probably think I'm in a dream within a dream, and I probably speak for most there lol ~



Hatifnatten said:


> All the problems would have been solved it he just changed his name from Bane to Mask, or John, or Fuckface, or anything. It's not like him being THE Bane holds any relevance to the story. Just some dude, whatever.



_If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A troll, Hatifnatten, a troll._



Grape Krush said:


> This representation of Bane is a million times better than that shit we saw in the last major Batman film he was a part of.
> 
> Quit fucking complaining. You people, in the end, will go pay to see it, and probably pay the extra money for the IMAX version.
> 
> Annoying~







Super Goob said:


> Most people are.
> 
> There are two sides to the spectrum
> 
> ...



Goob, you've just become the sucessor of the _Dark Knight Legend_, congrats :WOW



Slice said:


> And this is a very sad thing.
> 
> (Still going to watch it though)



Slice, Slice, Slice; where do I remember you from? :WOW


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Bart said:


> Slice, Slice, Slice; where do I remember you from? :WOW



Uuuuuh

Regular comic section poster, usually hang around all comic book movies threads, sometimes the "Rate the last movie you saw" thread and power lurking in the OP section.

It must be one of those, don't use the other parts of the forum for much.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I should post more. I'm in danger of losing my top position.

This thread, like Morrison's Batman, needs to be in safe Scottish hands.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Not necessarily

I'm pretty sure similar sentiments have been uttered by villains a ridiculous number of times


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Uuuuuh
> 
> Regular comic section poster, usually hang around all comic book movies threads, sometimes the "Rate the last movie you saw" thread and power lurking in the OP section.
> 
> It must be one of those, don't use the other parts of the forum for much.



Ooooo :3

You've never posted in the Blender or anything?



masamune1 said:


> I should post more. I'm in danger of losing my top position.
> 
> This thread, like Morrison's Batman, needs to be in safe Scottish hands.



I think if Stunna, Rukia or Crazy get that top spot then it's one of the harbingers of the apocalypse confirmed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

What do I have to do with anything?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> All the problems would have been solved it he just changed his name from Bane to Mask, or John, or Fuckface, or anything. It's not like him being THE Bane holds any relevance to the story. Just some dude, whatever.



Aren't they going to include the breaking Batman bit or some element of it?

A masked strongman mastermind doing that was going to be directly associated to Bane no matter the name. Might as well just call him that.


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2012)

You've almost surpassed _Masamune's_ post count, thus potentially confirming one of the harbingers of the apocalypse :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh. I thought you were accusing me of being super-cynical like Rukia.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ooooo :3
> 
> You've never posted in the Blender or anything?



No i haven't. Theres already enough to read in those few sections.

And the "permission to die" phrase can be tied to a lot of things its hardly original. So pointing out a similar one saying "totally stolen" is a bit pointless.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I thought you were accusing me of being super-cynical like Rukia.



Stop posting in my thread!


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> No i haven't. Theres already enough to read in those few sections.
> 
> And the "permission to die" phrase can be tied to a lot of things its hardly original. So pointing out a similar one saying "totally stolen" is a bit pointless.



Woah right right :3

And the last bit was a bit of a joke about the origin of those words haha :WOW


----------



## jux (Jan 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> *RANDOM CHRISTOPHER NOLAN FACTS*
> _Is red and green colorblind.
> Has a British father and an American mother.
> Grew-up in both the US and UK.
> ...



jesus christ bart


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2012)

LMAO I didn't type it all, jux 

tumblr is your friend for Nolan info and loads other things :WOW


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Sure you didnt already know all those facts


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

> Gave his wife a spinning top as a present many years ago.



He's trying to tell her something....


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Sure you didnt already know all those facts



 



masamune1 said:


> He's trying to tell her something....



Hahahaha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> _Gave his wife a spinning top as a present many years ago._


Worst gift ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Are they Jewish?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

was it the same top used in inception?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Does it spin forever?


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2012)

And back to Batman ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Baleman is going to be pretty good.

Not sure about Bane Hardy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

nobody seems to be talking about the motherfuckin batwing!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

It will probably be an ugly helicopter with giant armor plates.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Batwing design sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Batwing design sucks.


I agree.  It looks fucking horrendous.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

It doesn't look aerodynamic at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

That's because it isn't.  It can't fly.  It was being pulled by a truck.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

**


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Meh. On the other hand, Batman having a Batwing in the first place was always kind of silly, at least in adaptations where he hasn't joined the Justice League yet. This one seems a bit more believable, to a certain extent.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't get why it had to look like a tank with wings.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think Batman probably just modified an tank (or the tumbler). Probably just wants to get an edge on Bane's goons, who seem to be packing heavy artillerly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't get why it had to look like a tank with wings.



You know realism

or something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

If I had a tank with wings, I'd drive it into a bank.


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm officially making a campaign 

Gesy, Rukia, Stunna and Crazy need to get involved in the Batman reboot; as well as Masamune :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh how I'd love to do such a thing.

inb4 Batman and Robin 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh how I'd love to do such a thing.
> 
> inb4 Batman and Robin 2



Will Bane's suit have nipples?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd make it so that Gotham had its own unique feel and personality.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Calendar Man and Condiment King are the villains in the first movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm for this movie, i'm obviously going to see it opening weekend. i'm just waiting for new exciting news. even though Nolan is the type that keeps everything sealed tight until release.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Will Bane's suit have nipples?



and jock strap?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> I'm officially making a campaign
> 
> Gesy, Rukia, Stunna and Crazy need to get involved in the Batman reboot; as well as Masamune :WOW



First things first, we need to avoid an origin story.

Start it off a year or two into Batman's career, and make sure that a few of the rogues are already running around. Really need to get into the experience of picking up your first comic book, since lets face it few people are going to start right at the beginning of a superheroes career. It needs to have the feeling of a world thats been there long before the audience arrived, and will continue to be there long after we leave.

Plus, more long-term planning. Every film should stand on its own merits, but I don't want to have to do another reboot after three films again. These stories deserve more respect than that.

Make it a bit more ensemble and even start off treating Bruce and Batman as if they might really be separate people. 

...I've put some thought into this.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually, while we're on the subject, how would everyone feel about a big-budget live action TV series instead?

As opposed to just another movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

That would be _wonderful._ Back when people were talking about the new Batman show that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd rather have a movie.

I don't watch TV anymore.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a movie but I think they'd end up being compared too much to Nolan's series, as well as it would be going over a lot of the same ground. Plus its a bit soon.

A TV series could get away with going over the same ground, since it could explore stuff in more detail and in different ways.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

superhero tv shows can't work


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Heroes and Smallville got like ten seasons.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

_Heroes_ got 5. And both of them dipped in quality over time.

But that doesn't mean that will happen to this. You just need to keep a tight leash on the writing and enter it with some planning in mind. Since its Batman it should probably be as much _Smallville_ as _The Sopranos._ 

Besides they used to say superhero films can't work. Look where we are today.


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> First things first, we need to avoid an origin story.
> 
> Start it off a year or two into Batman's career, and make sure that a few of the rogues are already running around. Really need to get into the experience of picking up your first comic book, since lets face it few people are going to start right at the beginning of a superheroes career. It needs to have the feeling of a world thats been there long before the audience arrived, and will continue to be there long after we leave.
> 
> ...



Mhmm that's actually interesting :3

And the bonus - Nolan is involved as the producer, which is happening :WOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Heroes and Smallville got like ten seasons.



the writers for heroes didn't really have faith in their own show since only the first season was really planned out and by the time smallville started to  suck the network thought "well we might as we see this thing through"


the only way i'd  see a batman show working is if it takes place between the death of his parents and him taking up up the mantle of batman. basically smallville without the teen drama, just him learning a different lesson each episode.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, it'd be cool if, say, the first season showed him training, and towards the season finale he began his career as a vigilante, but it isn't until the finale he decides to take on the cowl.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

CW is working on a Green Arrow series.  I think it will compete for the "worst series of all time" mantle.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually I'd rather it tried to actually follow Batman's career, and for the first season I'd basically emulate _Batman Begins_ and have focus on bringing down the mobster threat at the start of his tenure, the difference being it would be given a bit more detail. Over the course of the first two or three seasons Batman has them on the backfoot but things get worse as costumed maniacs start showing up and Gotham slowly slides into Hell.

I'd use Hugo Strange as the initial main villain and make him a kind of Moriarty-esque figure (somewhat full-circle for the character) who acts as a criminal consultant and doesn't necessarily _control_ all the crime in Gotham, but sits right in the middle of it. He gradually gets more obsessed with Batman but as time goes on he gets overshadowed by the new villains, and sometime in season 2 he'd flee Gotham after Batman exposes or defeats him.

Then the mobsters are left to battle Batman and the freaks on their own, and they are overwhelmed and new mobsters like the Penguin take over while the lunatics make things worse on the streets. This would probably be around season 3.

Make it 13 episode seasons, maybe throw in the odd time-skip between them, and milk a budget for all its worth. Make Gotham much more atmospheric and sinister, give enough screen time and development to a good supporting cast, find a balance between the realism of the Nolan series and the more over the top Batman stories. Basically a cross between _Smallville, The Sopranos_ and a sprinkling of _Supernatural._ But with more martial arts. And plan out the series carefully so you know what you are doing.

It can be done.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

You can't fool me Masamune.  I know that you are hoping for Aronofsky's vision to come to fruition.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

i really don't think a batman crime fighting show can be successful 

I cringe at the thought of the terrible special effects it would produce.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 17, 2012)

> Over the course of the first two or three seasons Batman has them on the backfoot but things get worse as costumed maniacs start showing up and Gotham slowly slides into Hell.


You're asking for far too much patience from the American viewing public.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2012)

I might be alone in this but one thing I hated is the fact that Nolan kinda took a shit on the robins. I only say this because it be nice to see the final days of each robin before transitioning into nightwing, red hood, joker 2.0 on big screen could redeem batman and robin abomination .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

I wanted to see Robin too, but he has no place in Nolan's universe. At least not at this point.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You can't fool me Masamune.  I know that you are hoping for Aronofsky's vision to come to fruition.



"shudders"



~Gesy~ said:


> i really don't think a batman crime fighting show can be successful



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r94AJzJZZaU[/YOUTUBE]



> I cringe at the thought of the terrible special effects it would produce.



Well, they could always focus on his more normal opponents, and make the less normal ones more believable.



Jon Stark said:


> You're asking for far too much patience from the American viewing public.



If they can put up with _Smallville_ they can put up with that.

Besides I don't mean that supervillains take ages showing up, only that the mob are the main threat for the short term. I'd have Hugo Strange, Joker, Catwoman and maybe a couple of others in the first series, plus Harvey Dent pre-Two Face. Might even throw in the Mad Monk for kicks. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I might be alone in this but one thing I hated is the fact that Nolan kinda took a shit on the robins. I only say this because it be nice to see the final days of each robin before transitioning into nightwing, red hood, joker 2.0 on big screen could redeem batman and robin abomination .





Stunna said:


> I wanted to see Robin too, but he has no place in Nolan's universe. At least not at this point.



I was hoping he'd try putting in just Dick Grayson as a compromise.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Movie ends with Bane breaking Batman and JGL donning a Robin suit.

Start hype for spin-off Robin series.

Nolan troll move.


JGL would make a good Robin though


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah he would be a good Grayson.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

He's, like, 30 years old....


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Taking the 8 year time skip into account maybe he was being trained since he was in his early 20s


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm....True...

But still....12 years old might have been a bit too young to make the comics believable, but I'd rather they made him a teenager rather than a 20 something / 30 year old guy whose older than the actual Dick Grayson.

I don't want JGL as my Robin (I might have made him the Riddler though).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I don't want JGL as my Robin (I might have made him the Riddler though).


Or the Penguin.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, thats right, my Penguin idea....that was a stroke of genius.

My God I am brilliant, aren't I?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree.  Too smart for Nolan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmm....True...
> 
> But still....12 years old might have been a bit too young to make the comics believable, but I'd rather they made him a teenager rather than a 20 something / 30 year old guy whose older than the actual Dick Grayson.
> 
> I don't want JGL as my Robin (I might have made him the Riddler though).



Same here.

Really, is it THAT unbelievable that a 16-18 year old could do what Batman does? 

If they play up Dick's retarded level of athleticism as well as his drive (so it's not a matter of bruce "letting" him be robin) I don't see why it couldn't fly.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)

_I don't want Rukia spoiling everything, but why should I have all the fun? Let's give someone else a chance. If Rukia isn't trolled in sixty minutes then I blow up this thread._


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

.....

What are you talking about?


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)

Awww _Masamune_ it was a TDK reference ...


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

....

(goes to sit quietly in the corner)


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wanted to see Robin too, but he has no place in Nolan's universe. At least not at this point.



Yes he does. Now. At least if we're going by age.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Yes he does. Now. At least if we're going by age.



Bruce is only around 38-39 during the events of _The Dark Knight Rises_.

Still fairly early :WOW


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you kidding? I'm pretty sure Robin was around maybe even before then.

Moot point anyway since he's not going to be in the film no matter what.

Damn Nolan and his Nazi tendencies.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bruce started his career as Batman when he was in his early to mid twenties. And he met Dick just around three years into his tenure.

Batman is only supposed to have been active for 10-15 years. 

And Bruce isn't that age- Christian Bale is. Bruce is younger than his actor.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Batman is 38-39?  Goddamn.  Guess we will see Damian in the film.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 18, 2012)

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2012)

what was the point of the huge timeskip, why 10 years?

it almost feels like they are skipping a movie. not complaining, just an uneasy feeling.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> what was the point of the huge timeskip, why 10 years?
> 
> it almost feels like they are skipping a movie. not complaining, just an uneasy feeling.



His original vision for the third film probably revolved around him still escaping authorities and fighting Joker post-prison break.


----------



## jux (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Timeskip is probably a 'see how gotham has become without batman' & 'batman is now considered by many as a myth' scenario. Like The Dark Knight Returns.

Wanted to see a bit of Hugo Strange in one of Nolan's Batman movies. Or Cassie Cain. Or Jason. Nolan doesn't seem to be a fan of the Batfamily though :tomapek


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

I've accepted Cassandra Cain's absence.  DC hates Asians.  It's the only possible explanation.  She is one of their 10 most popular characters and they just refuse to use her.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I love Cassandra.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> I love Cassandra.


I do too.  I have a Cassandra Cain fund.  Money set aside to buy an entire run of any comic she appears in.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I approve of such a fund.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

We should start a NF fund that just gives me money.

We can call it the "Save the Youth Foundation Fund" just to scam people.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should start a NF fund that just gives me money.
> 
> We can call it the "Save the Youth Foundation Fund" just to scam people.



We should start a fund just to get you to change that fucking set!

Or petition.






































or murder


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

That set is scary, i agree.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2012)

he's staring into my soul


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

You'll need to raise a lot of money.


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2012)

What happened so far?

I stopped reading when Rukia mentioned Damian


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

How awesome would a Damian appearance be? 

Not going to happen i know but a man can dream...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

Damian is great

but him being in the movie would be ridiculous.  

I'd be all for it though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2012)

This is why I'm okay with Nolan leaving the franchise. I'd love to see a Batman series without all the restrictions imposed by Nolan's realistic depiction of the Batverse.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This is why I'm okay with Nolan leaving the franchise. I'd love to see a Batman series without all the restrictions imposed by Nolan's realistic depiction of the Batverse.



I'm with you. I can't wait to get back to instant classics like this!


----------



## Bart (Jan 19, 2012)

The Batwing's officially being called _The Bat_ by the way :3

P.S. Slice and Parallax, Grayson would be an obviously better choice for an introduction :WOW


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2012)

But             why?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Quick! Get to the Bat!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2012)

I can understand the "Tumbler" seeing as that was the actual name of the vehicle.

But he's giving this a name? And I guess its supposed to be less cheesy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Alfred, get the Bat into the air, I need wings.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> The Batwing's officially being called _The Bat_ by the way :3
> 
> P.S. Slice and Parallax, Grayson would be an obviously better choice for an introduction :WOW



I dont necessarily mean as Robin, but have Talia in the movie as a past love interest and build her up as a big future villain going "We will meet again soon and by the way - this is your son. See you Bruce"

Could create a really good cliffhanger.


... and i just realized that would basically be "Batman&Son"


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope the last 5 minutes of the movie are future flashes of Batman fighting Rainbow monsters and stuff while srs music plays.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2012)

wonder woman has the greatest plane of all time..OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I hope the last 5 minutes of the movie are future flashes of Batman fighting Rainbow monsters and stuff while srs music plays.





DO IT, NOLAN!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Slice said:


> DO IT, NOLAN!



lol wow, the golden age seems like it was a fun time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> I approve of such a fund.


The next Batman film should be a Batman Incorporated film.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The next Batman film should be a Batman Incorporated film.



Maybe as a sequel.


----------



## jux (Jan 20, 2012)

I still want to see Cassie Cain in a Batman movie.



Z said:


> Some post by Z



NO U, Z


----------



## TSC (Jan 20, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol wow, the golden age seems like it was a fun time.



That comic is from the Silver age. where all the silly campy stuff happened.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

jux said:


> I still want to see Cassie Cain in a Batman movie.


I want the same thing.  But it ain't gonna happen.  They don't even use her in the fucking comic books anymore!


----------



## Bart (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone heard the news about Bale?


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

No, what?

U setting me up for a joke?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

While in Beijing he visited the blind lawyer whose been arrested since 2010 for speaking out against China's human rights abuses

naturally the government is not happy with this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

TSC said:


> That comic is from the Silver age. where all the silly campy stuff happened.



Yeah the Golden Age was when Batman shot sleeping vampires in the chest.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Anyone heard the news about Bale?





Parallax said:


> While in Beijing he visited the blind lawyer whose been arrested since 2010 for speaking out against China's human rights abuses
> 
> naturally the government is not happy with this.



If thats the news, then you missed out the fact that its a few weeks old.

Plus the stuff about the car chase.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

lol, I was about to say: "Did he go back?"


----------



## Bart (Jan 21, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> No, what?
> 
> U setting me up for a joke?





Parallax said:


> While in Beijing he visited the blind lawyer whose been arrested since 2010 for speaking out against China's human rights abuses
> 
> naturally the government is not happy with this.





masamune1 said:


> If thats the news, then you missed out the fact that its a few weeks old.
> 
> Plus the stuff about the car chase.





Stunna said:


> lol, I was about to say: "Did he go back?"



居民楼配电间内发现一具被包裹女尸


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2012)

So he has car chases with the Chinese authorities, he breaks up fights, and he gets in the face of homeless people.

Like a true millionaire playboy whose secretly Batman.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 21, 2012)

Lets hope he dosent start thinking hes Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

A master thespian. He's truly mastered the art of staying in character.


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2012)

An unsurprising spoiler,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This could be interesting, Talia wanting revenge on Batman?


----------



## Bart (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah ^^ :WOW


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and when she fails, she'll want to have his babies.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This could be interesting, Talia wanting revenge on Batman?


Oh yeah.  Incredibly fucking interesting.  No one could have predicted this plot line!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> /obligatory negativity


Irrelevant. It doesn't matter how predictable it is if it's done well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see kung-fu ninjas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2012)

Bane and Catwoman look ridiculous.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Catwoman looks like she has a nice lil ghetto booty. Bane looks retarded though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

That's how Bane tricks you into the Hug of Death.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

I just really hate the mask.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

Bane looks pretty boss, and the only thing based off of that model I dislike about Catwoman is the head area and the heels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Bane looks kinda okay, except for the mask, but Horseface Hathaway?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

Bane's mask is cool.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

They should have made a Miranda Tate toy.  At least one of them would be decent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2012)

look at the ass on catwoman

i'd buy that for a dollar


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah that ass is sweet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Bane's mask is cool.


 
Can you really say that with a straight face?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2012)

Yessir             .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you really say that with a straight face?


Of course not.  Anyone that claims otherwise is a fucking troll.  It's not scary or intimidating.  It looks like a sad ploy to sell Halloween costumes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2012)

Because a luchador mask strikes fear into the hearts of men.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2012)

that's a luchador's mask? I thought that was a face thong.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought that was a face thong.


Exactly.

The last time we saw Bane's mask was when they supported Borat's sagging balls.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Because a luchador mask strikes fear into the hearts of men.



This times 1,000,000.

They _had_ to replace the luchador mask. You guys do realize how out of place it would be in this world right?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I don't mind Banes new mask, but luchador masks are quite scary.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> This times 1,000,000.
> 
> They _had_ to replace the luchador mask. You guys do realize how out of place it would be in this world right?



luchador mask is more out of place than a 6 foot bat and a killer clown.


ok

 I was having fun, i don't really think his mask is that bad, but the reason I think their isn't a luchador mask is because this bane isn't even mexican .


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bane is not Mexican. He's from the fictional island of Santa Prisca, in the Caribbean. And his dad is English.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bane is not Mexican. He's from the fictional island of Santa Prisca, in the Caribbean. And his dad is English.




really?

I remember him having a Mexican accent in the cartoons and why the luchidor mask?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> really?
> 
> I remember him having a Mexican accent in the cartoons and why the luchidor mask?



He has a generic Central American accent in the cartoons (it might sound Mexican, but he's usually still meant to be from the Caribbean,) but in the comics he always speaks perfect English, and is fluent in other languages. Spanish is his native tongue but unlike the different adaptations, he never throws Spanish phrases into his speech when he's speaking English. Thats just because the cartoons want us to know where he's from, and partly it reflects how these ones are usually less intelligent, since like I said the real Bane speaks English perfectly.

Its not actually a luchador mask- it was connected to tubes that fed the drug Venom directly into his brain. After he kicked the drug, he just decided to keep it. Its sometimes drawn with the tubes still in _Secret Six_ Deadshot notices that he still keeps it and the Venom drug out of habit, even though he refuses to use it again. So its either meant to show he's still a potential drug addict or that he keeps it to remind himself to be tough and self-made.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> He has a generic Central American accent in the cartoons (it might sound Mexican, but he's usually still meant to be from the Caribbean,) but in the comics he always speaks perfect English, and is fluent in other languages. Spanish is his native tongue but unlike the different adaptations, he never throws Spanish phrases into his speech when he's speaking English. Thats just because the cartoons want us to know where he's from, and partly it reflects how these ones are usually less intelligent, since like I said the real Bane speaks English perfectly.
> 
> Its not actually a luchador mask- it was connected to tubes that fed the drug Venom directly into his brain. After he kicked the drug, he just decided to keep it. Its sometimes drawn with the tubes still in _Secret Six_ Deadshot notices that he still keeps it and the Venom drug out of habit, even though he refuses to use it again. So its either meant to show he's still a potential drug addict or that he keeps it to remind himself to be tough and self-made.



Cartoons are a lie 


thanks for the info.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2012)

People still discussing Bane's mask? =/


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> People still discussing Bane's mask? =/


wait a couple of weeks and they'll be on Bane's height again. or something about Catwoman.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is Bane so short?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not complaining about the mask because it deviates from the comic.  I understand that his comic book attire would look ridiculous.  But what does that have to do with the overall design of the mask?  Somehow the luchador mask is responsible for the DKR mask looking crappy?  Please explain.


Nightblade said:


> wait a couple of weeks and they'll be on Bane's height again. or something about Catwoman.


You are right.  

Destroying the Dark Knight Rises is not a sprint.  It's most definitely a marathon.  The film is still half a year away.  We have plenty of time to continue our attacks.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Its good to get our stresses out in the open, and keep our expectation not too high. That way when it comes out, we'll enjoy it more.

What the Nolantards don't get is, all our bitching serves a purpose. A Divine purpose. We are preparing for the movie in our own religious way.

Let the hate flow through you....


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2012)

seems like the type of thing a Nolantard would do to avoid feeling crushed if the movie turns out to be a heaping piece of shit.

heh, not that there's anything wrong with that. I remember Pottertards and Twitards doing the same thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

They could have given Bane a Sub Zero mask and it would look better than this shit.


----------



## Bart (Jan 26, 2012)

Not this again ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Like a face-hugger, or some weird crustacean on his face.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2012)

Bane's mask looks like he's choking on a fucking squid with cancer.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Bane's a girl?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you guys think that the people involved with the film decided to go with the first mask sketched?  I bet they drew about 20 different masks before they settled on this one.  It's amazing that this could have beaten out any other designs.  The crustacean really does look better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 26, 2012)

Can somebody please explain to me what's wrong with the mask...I don't see anything all that bad about it.


----------



## Bart (Jan 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think that the people involved with the film decided to go with the first mask sketched?  I bet they drew about 20 different masks before they settled on this one.  It's amazing that this could have beaten out any other designs.  The crustacean really does look better.





Emperor Joker said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what's wrong with the mask...I don't see anything all that bad about it.



_No one cared who I was until I put on the mask._


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Bane's mask looks like he's choking on a fucking squid with cancer.



It's a carbon cyber-facehugger.

That's quite the horrorshow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.


 The rat-thing-crustacean stuck to his face will gnaw off his tongue.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.


His mask will get caught on like a steam pipe or something and he will be burned to death.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.



The mature cyber-chestburster will be Batman's final opponent, symbolizing the evil within all men.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what's wrong with the mask...I don't see anything all that bad about it.


Dude, I don't see it either. 


Super Goob said:


> I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.


His pipes will be slashed or something and he'll succumb to the pain he's been avoiding, and dealing onto others.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bane won't die- Batman will break his back and cripple him, see how he likes it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Word. Pretty positive Batman will break his rule and kill Bane in this movie.

I'm not only positive...

I'm HIV positive!


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Best shit ever. This needs to be in TDKR.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 27, 2012)

Greatest acting bar none


----------



## Bart (Jan 27, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder how they'll kill off Bane.



*Batman:* _"I won't kill you, but I'm not putting this mask back on you either."_


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 27, 2012)

So he would be killing him then.

Just as he killed Ras in the first film.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 27, 2012)

He didn't kill Ras though. He was responsible for why he died though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Batman will shit in Bane's mouth crustacean and watch him choke to death.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

*IN IMAX, MAN.*


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bane's gonna inhale Scarecrows' gas and go insane.

Although wearing a mask like that, one does wonder whether he isn't insane already.


----------



## Bart (Jan 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed the _Man of Steel_ trailer will be released with _TDKR_ :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

Bart said:


> Fingers crossed the _Man of Steel_ trailer will be released with _TDKR_ :WOW


I would like to see a Man of Steel trailer.  I'm not a big Snyder fan.  But luckily he's not involved with the script.  I think Man of Steel could potentially be pretty good.  They definitely have a strong cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Superman movies will always fail.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Best shit ever. This needs to be in TDKR.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see a Man of Steel trailer.  I'm not a big Snyder fan.  But luckily he's not involved with the script.  I think Man of Steel could potentially be pretty good.  They definitely have a strong cast.



Woah, Rukia is that really you? ;O

No pessimistic comments whatsoever? Woah ... :WOW

But yeah I totally agree with you, and glad he's not involved with the script; and not to mention when filming finished they have almost a year of editing etc so fingers crossed Nolan will come back on board for the most part.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman movies will always fail.



Have a little faith :WOW


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe in Zack Snyder


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> His mask will get caught on like a steam pipe or something and he will be burned to death.



At the first mention of steam pipe, I imagined Bale quoting Arnold from _Commando_ using his Batman voice

_"Let off some steam...Bane!"_ :rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't even know who Zack Snyder is, but I don't trust him.

Or Superman movies.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

Snyder directed Dawn of the Dead, 300, Watchmen, something called Legend of the Guardians and Sucker Punch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Snyder directed Dawn of the Dead, 300, Watchmen, something called Legend of the Guardians and Sucker Punch


 Oh, well, some of those were pretty good.

I guess it might be okay. But a movie is more than just the director.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Biggest problem with Superman movies has no one has used the big villains, Lex Luthors been done to death. I wanna see Darkseid or Doomsday, now that would make for one hell of a Superman movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

But what about cry-babies?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Biggest problem with Superman movies has no one has used the big villains, Lex Luthors been *poorly* done to death. I wanna see Darkseid or Doomsday, now that would make for one hell of a Superman movie.



Fixed that for you.

Not saying you're unaware, but I'm still desperately hoping they use Lex in some capacity simply because he's never been portrayed accurately in a movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Biggest problem with Superman movies has no one has used the big villains, Lex Luthors been done to death. I wanna see Darkseid or Doomsday, now that would make for one hell of a Superman movie.



Lex Luthor has never been done in a Live-Action _Superman_ film and you will never speak such blasphemy again

Anyway, Darkseid needs time to be built up and Doomsday only works when Superman is established. Luthor is an integral part of the Superman mythos and _every_ film should feature him in some way, though that doesn't mean he has to be the main villain. 

Brainiac should come before Darkseid or Doomsday at any rate.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Lex Luthor has never been done in a Live-Action _Superman_ film and you will never speak such blasphemy again
> 
> Anyway, Darkseid needs time to be built up and Doomsday only works when Superman is established. *Luthor is an integral part of the Superman mythos and every film should feature him in some way, though that doesn't mean he has to be the main villain. *
> 
> Brainiac should come before Darkseid or Doomsday at any rate.



Exactly. Lex Luthor is basically Bruce Wayne but with way more ambition and ruthlessness. Even beyond the mythos, Lex is so ingrained with Metropolis I don't see how you exclude him.

And when Superman shows up, Lex HAS to have something to say about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

So I realized something after watching the first two Batman movies: They are trying to one-up themselves with ugly actresses in each film.


First we get Katie Holmes. She's not that ugly, but her face sags more than an 80-year-old woman's tits. She is still pretty cute despite that. Easily the hottest of the three.

Then we get Maggie Gyllenhaal or whateverthefuckhernameis. She's like Katie in that her face sags, but she takes it to a new extreme of face sagginess. She's like a cartoon character bloodhound/Shar Pei mixture.

Now it's like they have to bring out thermonuclear warheads just to top Maggie with the monsterous Horseface Hathaway. Her face isn't droopy or saggy, but it is freakishly ugly.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Exactly. Lex Luthor is basically Bruce Wayne but with way more ambition and ruthlessness. *Even beyond the mythos, Lex is so ingrained with Metropolis I don't see how you exclude him*.
> 
> And when Superman shows up, Lex HAS to have something to say about it.



Well, the new movie doesn't seem to have him in it, though from what I can tell it might not actually be set in Metropolis.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Biggest problem with Superman movies has no one has used the big villains, Lex Luthors been done to death. I wanna see Darkseid or Doomsday, now that would make for one hell of a Superman movie.



Doomsday as noted needs Superman to be around for a while so his threat can be perceived properly. And I doubt we'll see another string of Superman movies for a while. Also, I'd hope Doomsday wouldn't look too terrible and fake.

I have a problem with considering Darkseid a Superman rogue gallery member on principle (IMO he should be remote and a JLA enemy if that), but I guess the main movie going public wouldn't mind.

Brainiac can work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Cry-babies.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I have a problem with considering Darkseid a Superman rogue gallery member on principle (IMO he should be remote and a JLA enemy if that), but I guess the main movie going public wouldn't mind.



JLA has their own villains they can use you know. And there are enemies of other heroes who are as big or bigger threats.

Besides, if they do a JLA film then presumably they would go the _Avengers_ route and give everyone their own series first/ alongside the JLA ones. So they could always do what the DCAU did and make Darkseid the ultimate enemy of Superman _and_ bring him back as an even bigger threat in a JLA series.

*EDIT-* Anyone else getting a feeling of _Deja Vu?_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Lobo should be in the next Superman movie.

The Main Man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

we got avengers talk in the chronicle thread, and now we have superman talk in the batman thread.

we may as well merge all these threads together and call it the superhero  movie thread.


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw the released opening credits today. That sound. Chilling.

It looked good too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> JLA has their own villains they can use you know. And there are enemies of other heroes who are as big or bigger threats.
> 
> Besides, if they do a JLA film then presumably they would go the _Avengers_ route and give everyone their own series first/ alongside the JLA ones. So they could always do what the DCAU did and make Darkseid the ultimate enemy of Superman _and_ bring him back as an even bigger threat in a JLA series.
> 
> *EDIT-* Anyone else getting a feeling of _Deja Vu?_



Ok then I'll share with you my full, unrealistic, 100% comics fanboysy take on it.

Darkseid shouldn't interact with lowly superheroes period and should just be part of a separate 4th World epic with Orion and the gang.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Lobo should be in the next Superman movie.
> 
> The Main Man.



They couldn't encapsulate his Lobo-ness without watering it down.



~Gesy~ said:


> we got avengers talk in the chronicle thread, and now we have superman talk in the batman thread.
> 
> we may as well merge all these threads together and call it the superhero  movie thread.



Don't forget X-Men/Wolverine talk in the Avengers thread.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Lex Luthor has never been done in a Live-Action _Superman_ film and you will never speak such blasphemy again
> 
> Anyway, Darkseid needs time to be built up and Doomsday only works when Superman is established. Luthor is an integral part of the Superman mythos and _every_ film should feature him in some way, though that doesn't mean he has to be the main villain.
> 
> Brainiac should come before Darkseid or Doomsday at any rate.



Exactly :3

Given Nolan and Goyer, I doubt we'd ever see Doomday in any form in those fiilms to be perfectly honest; but most definitely Brainiac or Darkseid :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> we got avengers talk in the chronicle thread.


I don't find that odd.  Chronicle is lucky to even have a thread to be honest.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia, why did you say that? 

It's not even out yet lol ~

So far _Chronicle_ has 17 positive reviews and no negative one's :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Ok then I'll share with you my full, unrealistic, 100% comics fanboysy take on it.
> 
> Darkseid shouldn't interact with lowly superheroes period and should just be part of a separate 4th World epic with Orion and the gang.
> 
> ...


 Well that is true, but they could try to do a good job by casting Michael Clarke Duncan as Lobo.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Brainiac would be really interesting to see but I am 80% sure he will be fucked up by directors/writers who think there idea of the character is better than the one that everyone has grown to love.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Brainiac would be really interesting to see but I am 80% sure he will be fucked up by directors/writers who think there idea of the character is better than the one that everyone has grown to love.



Why would Darkseid or Doomsday be any different then?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Why would Darkseid or Doomsday be any different then?



They are less complex characters where as Brainiac is more diverse and adaptable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I disagree.  I think Darkseid is an extremely complex character.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I disagree.  I think Darkseid is an extremely complex character.



In what way, he is super strong and wants to take over everything.. whats complex about that?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Brainiac is inconsistently written; he is not more complex. Nearly every version of him is either a robotic psychopath or an alien cyborg megalomaniac; he's two-dimensional by design, thats even why he's such a threat.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Darkseid is complex. He is a villain with a deep sense of honour. His motives are never that straight forward and most of the things he does most heroes never seem to fathom them until the very last moment. Everything he does has a purpose.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

The writing for Darkseid is also inconsistent.  Not impressed with the new 52 version.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

But he just showed up like last issue  Quickly pwned Kal and the rest of the team (except Flash) and moved on like a boss.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> In what way, he is super strong and wants to take over everything.. whats complex about that?



Nothing. In the same way Batman is guy in a Bat suit who fights crime and there is nothing complex about that.

As in, there is more to both of them. A lot more.



Rukia said:


> The writing for Darkseid is also inconsistent.  Not impressed with the new 52 version.



True, but Brainiac is on a different level of inconsistency. He is literally a different character on many occasions.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't defend it dude.  Justice League has been terrible so far.  Hal Jordan has been the only decent thing so far.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> In what way, he is super strong and wants to take over everything.. whats complex about that?



If you just look at him like he's Evil incarnate and a brooding stone man it always sounds boring. But he lives in what's basically Hell (in space), is aware his own son is destined to take his head in prophecy while raising the son of his opposite number because of an old treaty, and believes the uncertainty of living in Earth is ultimately worse than the blind obedience he wants to impose on the rest of the universe. He also takes walks in amusement parks once in a while just to ponder the nature of free will.

Just the stories of how his underlings Desaad and Granny Goodness came to be can be worthwhile and tell you a lot about Darkseid's character while not making him the focus.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Don't defend it dude.  Justice League has been terrible so far.  Hal Jordan has been the only decent thing so far.



Bruce taking off the cowl that easily kinda rubbed me in the wrong way.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Charcan said:


> If you just look at him like he's Evil incarnate and a brooding stone man it always sounds boring. *But he lives in what's basically Hell (in space), *is aware his own son is destined to take his head in prophecy while raising the son of his opposite number because of an old treaty, and believes the uncertainty of living in Earth is ultimately worse than the blind obedience he wants to impose on the rest of the universe. He also takes walks in amusement parks once in a while just to ponder the nature of free will.
> 
> Just the stories of how his underlings Desaad and Granny Goodness came to be can be worthwhile and tell you a lot about Darkseid's character while not making him the focus.



Well, that _is_ his fault; Apokolips was once a much nicer place to live in.

Though that too tells you something about his character.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, that _is_ his fault; Apokolips was once a much nicer place to live in.
> 
> Though that too tells you something about his character.



I'm just saying it's interesting.

You'd rather take your chances with the Death Star if you saw it looming rather than the planet on cosmic fire (and the analogy fits because Darkseid has at times made Apokolips appear over Earth).


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

Link removed

Guy put up a compilation of all the photos taken from filming set for next Superman movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Man that Ann Hathaway is a goblin.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Have we started the Shire?

The Shire rises :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

She has hair on her feet?


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

I think so, as well as an interest in pipe-weed.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I want a conclusion to the DCAU.

Make it _Justice League Beyond_, set in the Terry McGinnis future, and have it be about the return of Darkseid, now in his Boss Dark Side form which here is a fusion of Darkseid and Lex Luthor (so its more like the Brainiac / Luthor fusion and the two of them are working together- or Darkseid has started taking over, and Lex is losing the battle against him). And Bruce Wayne has succumbed to old age, but he has left holograms or something to advise the team.

Basically _Final Crisis,_ but with _Batman Beyond._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Marvel vs DC movie.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Marvel vs DC movie.



Make them all apes and you're on.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Marvel vs DC movie.



Batman solos.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Batman solos.



When Captain America and Batman met in the comics their jobber auras were more or less countering each other's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Batman solos.



BATMAN NO BEAT HULK

NO ONE BEAT HULK! HULK IS STRONGEST THEIR IS!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

> I want a conclusion to the DCAU.


Batman Brave and the Bold had one


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> BATMAN NO BEAT HULK
> 
> NO ONE BEAT HULK! HULK IS STRONGEST THEIR IS!



Hulk no match for Batman's anti hulk spray.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I want a conclusion to the DCAU.
> 
> Make it _Justice League Beyond_, set in the Terry McGinnis future, and have it be about the return of Darkseid, now in his Boss Dark Side form which here is a fusion of Darkseid and Lex Luthor (so its more like the Brainiac / Luthor fusion and the two of them are working together- or Darkseid has started taking over, and Lex is losing the battle against him). And Bruce Wayne has succumbed to old age, but he has left holograms or something to advise the team.
> 
> Basically _Final Crisis,_ but with _Batman Beyond._


No I wouldn't want that at all. And I love JLU. One of my all time fave shows.

I was happy with the ending. I wanted another series or two, but the ending was fine. And you cannot truly conclude a show like that anyway.

Although I wish season one's storyline swappped with season two's storyline. It would seem more like a "connclusion" in a sense I guess. End with the world feelling nervous about the existance of the Justice League, who would have been established for two seasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I want a conclusion to the DCAU.
> 
> Make it _Justice League Beyond_, set in the Terry McGinnis future, and have it be about the return of Darkseid, now in his Boss Dark Side form which here is a fusion of Darkseid and Lex Luthor (so its more like the Brainiac / Luthor fusion and the two of them are working together- or Darkseid has started taking over, and Lex is losing the battle against him). And Bruce Wayne has succumbed to old age, but he has left holograms or something to advise the team.
> 
> Basically _Final Crisis,_ but with _Batman Beyond._



does terry forever have to take orders from bruce even when he's 6 feet under? I would like to see terry standing on his own two feet for once.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Some sort of connection film that focuses on the other crime fighters in Gotham.  That would be nice.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> love does terry forever have to take orders from bruce even when he's 6 feet under? I would like to see terry standing on his own two feet for once.



Well....thats what film can sort of be about.

Bruce wouldn't be giving _orders_; he would just be giving information. T

Anyway he'd still be the Batman of the new Justice League. Plus he's a husband and maybe a dad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe their can be a past threat that bruce somehow predicted would strike again, and left terry clues to defeat such threat. but thats as far as the interferance should go.


Terry always felt like more of a robin to me, it would be great to see him mature into "batman" on a mental level.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> *maybe their can be a past threat that bruce somehow predicted would strike again, and left terry clues to defeat such threat. but thats as far as the interferance should go*.
> 
> 
> Terry always felt like more of a robin to me, it would be great to see him mature into "batman" on a mental level.



That was pretty much what I was saying. I basically want them to adapt _Final Crisis_ but set it in the _Batman Beyond_ era, after the cartoon with Terry a member of the new Justice League. The threat Bruce foresaw was the return of Darkseid, now fused with Lex Luthor, harkening back to the end of JLU when he said he doubted either of them was truly dead and they would both probably return.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2012)

that can be a story arc, but that shouldn't be something that's used often.

does terry have ongoing comics btw? are they good?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

they're terrible stay away


----------



## Bart (Feb 10, 2012)

Amazingly awesome :WOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGejQXAO2Xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

It would be awesome if Bane wasn't wearing such a stupid mask.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 10, 2012)

Star Wars Tumbler ftw.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Film would be so much better if Bane talked like Bronson


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

Whimsy.  You just had to go there.  I had forgotten that we can't even understand him when he talks.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2012)

mumble mumble mrrrm hrmm FACKING CUNT mrmmm


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2012)

Haven't seen Bronson but I lol'ed at that video. XD


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2012)

The fucking cunt got me  hahahaha


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2012)

"Not up my arse you fucking homo" might be my fave


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Bronson as Bane would be interesting.


Stripping down, rubbing butter all over his naked body, preparing himself for battle against Batman.


----------



## Bart (Feb 10, 2012)

He's the Bane Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I could see Dan Hardy's penis again though.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bronson as Bane would be interesting.
> 
> 
> Stripping down, rubbing butter all over his naked body, preparing himself for battle against Batman.



wow that sounded very gay


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> wow that sounded very gay



You should read his other post.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bronson as Bane would be interesting.
> 
> 
> Stripping down, rubbing butter all over his naked body, preparing himself for battle against Batman.




I think that would actually be less gay than the mask Bane is wearing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> wow that sounded very gay





James Bond said:


> You should read his other post.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could see Dan Hardy's penis again though.


**


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> You should read his other post.



the question is do I really want to


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 11, 2012)

Folks, it wouldn't be comics related if it didn't get pretty homoerotic once in a while.


----------



## Bart (Feb 11, 2012)

*Bane:* _SHUT YOUR FCUKING MOUTH! SHUT THE FUCK UP, YOU CUNT!_

Seriously, the amount of potential there's going to be as far as dubing is concerned with _Bronson_ when _TDKR_ is released :WOW


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could see Dan Hardy's penis again though.


----------



## Bart (Feb 12, 2012)

Okaay back on topic now ...


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Bart said:


> Okaay back on topic now ...



So yeah Bane is too short and fucking hell that hideous mask. Add to the fact i cant hear half of the shit the man says.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> wow that sounded very gay


 That happened in the movie, bro.

It's not gay, it's what happened. 
 I always get the two names mixed up for some reason.


Side note: who'd win in a fight?


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> So yeah Bane is too short and fucking hell that hideous mask. Add to the fact i cant hear half of the shit the man says.



After watching the 2nd trailer, I confirm this 100%

Should have been renamed Midget-Bane Rises

Oh and the Selina scene 

Hathaway doesn't have anything on Pfeiffer, hell, even the 70s Catwoman had more sexappeal

Definitly a rental on my part. And by rental I mean illegally downloaded off the net.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> After watching the 2nd trailer, I confirm this 100%
> 
> Should have been renamed Midget-Bane Rises
> 
> ...



ouch

sure this won't be as good as the 2nd movie but I don't see it being a bad film to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I am watching it in theatres, but only because I will watch it for $5.00. That isn't too bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2012)

my theatre charges $11

but they give free refills on popcorn and soda so i can't complain


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine normally charges 10.50 (unless they raised it--which they probably did, greedy fucks that they are), but on Sunday the run a special for $5.00.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> After watching the 2nd trailer, I confirm this 100%


I still can't understand Bane.  The only reason I know what he said is because people have typed it out.  The Dark Knight Rises needs to be conducted like a play.  I need a program that has the transcript in it so I can read along every time Bane talks.

Or Warner Bros can have English Subs for this film.



> Should have been renamed Midget-Bane Rises


I agree 100%.  Hardy is too short.





> Oh and the Selina scene
> 
> Hathaway doesn't have anything on Pfeiffer, hell, even the 70s Catwoman had more sexappeal


I agree 100%.  Hathaway is too ugly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Hathaway isn't ugly, I just don't think she can pull off the catwoman persona.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

I must reiterate: only deaf people can't understand Bane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2012)

I understand bane ok, even if it's difficult he's sound much better in a dark room with loud surround sound.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hathaway isn't ugly, I just don't think she can pull off the catwoman persona.


 Horseface Hathaway isn't ugly at all.




Stunna said:


> I must reiterate: only deaf people can't understand Bane.


 I understood him just fine, but his voice is pretty crappy coming through that diseased rat hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I must reiterate: only deaf people can't understand Bane.



I can honestly say I didn't get half of what he said and I'm not deaf. Also, I had no trouble understanding Bale's Durr voice in previous movies.

Most what I could hear sounded like "Hurr Durr DESTROY DIE GURR" 

Remind me why it was so important that they pick this short guy over someone taller for his acting skills again?

:rofl


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

no you're pretty deaf.

I have actual hearing problems and I hear him just fine :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Deaf people up in this bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Deaf people up in this bitch.


Too many White Zombie concerts.  Too much Call of Duty with Beats by Dre headphones.  

I acknowledge that my hearing isn't great.  Good enough to be in the Air Force though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hathaway isn't ugly, I just don't think she can pull off the catwoman persona.



This, she's not ugly and can look nice at times but Catwoman requires that sexyness, she just does'nt have it and don't like the outfit either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Hathaway is ugly, even she has said so herself. End of story. 


Go join the air force.


----------



## Z (Feb 16, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> hell, even the 70s Catwoman had more sexappeal



What do you mean "even"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Even Halle Berry is sexier.


Even.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2012)

the purse bra


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd like to see Christian Bale as Catwoman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd like christian bale out of this movie. the only people who fits is Alfred and Lucius 



Tranquil Fury said:


> This, she's not ugly and can look nice at times but Catwoman requires that sexyness, she just does'nt have it and don't like the outfit either.



To me it seems more like he's using the mythology as more of a blueprint and just going his own way about things.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Mr. Freeze.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Michael Fassbender as Mr. Freeze.



What killed the dinosaurs!?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2012)

A meteor.

**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

You people are crazy.

Bale for every role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2012)

Bale = Eddie Murphy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Eddie Murphy = Bale.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Michael Fassbender as Mr. Freeze.


I was _just_ daydreaming about this today.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2012)

No other Catwoman can top 60s' Catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

She's not bad, but I've had better.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2012)

There were three 60's Catwomen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I think he means the sexy one.


----------



## Bart (Feb 19, 2012)

_MoS_ teaser trailer soon :WOW


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

sry, I just cant buy that catwoman nor christian bale.

have fun playin with ur balls.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 19, 2012)

But you happened to not mind the previous 2 movies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> _MoS_ teaser trailer soon :WOW



Sauce      ?


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> _MoS_ teaser trailer soon :WOW



My body and makeshift red blanket/cape are ready. This will be my most anticipated trailer/teaser for this year. I trust that Nolan has steered Zack Snyder in the right direction with this film. And that by the time the movie arrives, my favourite super hero of all time, shall rightfully reclaim his ranking of # 1 comic hero once again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

What is a MoS teaser trailer?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Man of Steel.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Bart said:


> _MoS_ teaser trailer soon :WOW



How soon is soon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

What the fuck does that have to do with Batman?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad he mentioned it.  It shows that I'm not the only one that has given up on the Batman movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

But, but... this one has a Centaur in it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

The are both founding members of the Justice League


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad he mentioned it.  It shows that I'm not the only one that has given up on the Batman movie.



           .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I found a picture of Anne Hathaway:


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

That's hot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Her night vision goggles look like cat ears when they are pulled back.  Seriously.  Who comes up with this shit?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Her night vision goggles look like cat ears when they are pulled back.  Seriously.  Who comes up with this shit?


You say that as if it's any more ridiculous than a cat burglar wearing cat ears in the first place.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I never wanted cat ears to be part of the costume.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

That's like not wanting Bat ears on Batman's mask.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's like not wanting Bat ears on Batman's mask.



Hardly the same, Catwoman's costume is completely different that even omitting the cat ears wouldnt even cause that much of stir because it is already shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the suit and better looking nightvision goggles would have been fine.  A random detective could have mentioned a cat burglar once in the film and that would have worked.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, but that's stupid. Yeah, the costume sucks, but taking the ears wouldn't improve. It'd just make her look less like Catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Anne Hathaway's catwoman will be the worst thing since nipples on Clooney's Batman suit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain America's Avengers suit will be the worst thing since nipples on Clooney's Batman suit.

Anne Hathaway's catwoman suit will be the worst thing since Captain America's suit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Anne Hathaway's face is the worst thing since the Holocaust.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 20, 2012)

this topic reminds me of why movie buffs are the worst type of people around here


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> this topic reminds me of why movie buffs are the worst type of people around here



So says a football fan /oldryoma


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

if everyone was as negative as Rukia I wouldn't like film buffs either


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> So says a football fan /oldryoma



You don't wanna go there. I here Millwall fans be lurking this section.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Captain America's Avengers suit will be the worst thing since nipples on Clooney's Batman suit.



To be fair, it's not like Nolan's Batman suit is any better than Caps. Yeah, he may have gotten rid of the nipples, but the whole Robobat look is just as silly and unnecessarily busy looking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Would you prefer Adam West's Batman suit?


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Catwoman has a fine ass.


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2012)

Just came back and thread this page ...

What on earth's been going on ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

We've been having a debate on which Catwoman was hottest.


Hint: Not Horseface Hathaway.


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2012)

Ooooooooo ;O


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2012)

dat catwoman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Anne's lookin' good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Anne a contender for the Triple Crown this year?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

She doesn't have the legs for it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

The Belmont is of course a mile and a half.  She might not have the gas to make it around.  I would probably put my money on Sarah Jessica Parker for that particular race.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

You guys are such bastards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Sarah Jessica Parker is a pretty good pick, actually. I hear they have her pumped full of growth hormone.

I give her -200 against Anne's +450 odds.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm... I think there was some movie about Batman. No?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, they released a new concept model for the Bane toy today:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks great and very true to the original. I'm sure everyone here loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they released a new concept model for the Bane toy today:


Wow.  I noticed that this Bane has hair.  I guess the film will definitely have some flashback scenes.  We will get to see Bane during his younger years.  Should be interesting.

Good discovery CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's before he got Venom Cancer and lost his hair in chemo.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLOps4qA5rM[/YOUTUBE]

Hahaha


----------



## Bart (Feb 23, 2012)

Facehuggers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

No, that's Bane's mask, bro. 

Here's a screenshot from Alien so you can see the original and draw comparisons:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't be silly guys, this is bane's backstory:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

WOAH!

Where you get that leaked Batman 3 image!?!?!? :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Don't be silly guys, this is bane's backstory:


Was this when he was training with Liam Neeson?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they released a new concept model for the Bane toy today:



If you punch his face your fist will melt and you'll look dumb.



Ennoea said:


> Don't be silly guys, this is bane's backstory:



The punters would eat up Batman fighting Mortal Kombat super ninjas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Bane.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 23, 2012)

I heard this movie will be "very emotional".

In what way? Batman gonna die?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I heard this movie will be "very emotional".
> 
> In what way? Batman gonna die?


 Anne will break her leg during a chase scene.



They'll have to put her down.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anne will break her leg during a chase scene.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have to put her down.



Steven Spielberg's warhorse will come in to save her


----------



## Bart (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, that's Bane's mask, bro.
> 
> Here's a screenshot from Alien so you can see the original and draw comparisons:





Ennoea said:


> Don't be silly guys, this is bane's backstory:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

A shocking new photo of Anne Hathaway getting mad at a bunch of grips in her dressing room was leaked by TMZ:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I lol'd in the middle of class.


----------



## Bart (Feb 27, 2012)

*Zod:* _"You do realise the universe is constantly shrinking, Superman?"_


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Just give us the sauce Bart


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Source: Internet.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

He said the Man of Steel teaser soon  I cant find such a source


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Source: his own imagination.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

nananananan batman!

I would put that theme in the movies, fuckers left it out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn them fuckers. 


Must rectify.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

I just imagined Bane dancing to this tune


----------



## Bart (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> Just give us the sauce Bart



*Zod:* _"You do realise the universe is constantly shrinking, Superman?"_



Can't watch it because I live in England lol :WOW



CrazyMoronX said:


> Source: his own imagination.







A.Glover92 said:


> nananananan batman!
> 
> I would put that theme in the movies, fuckers left it out



Second DVD under special features :WOW


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

Batman Returns would be technically Batman 3

*giggles*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Batman 3 would technically be Aliens 4.


----------



## Bart (Feb 29, 2012)

Not the Bane mask again, Crazy ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

But seriously, folks, Bane's mask is ridiculous.



Almost as ridiculous as Anne Hathaway's face.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 29, 2012)

banes mask is awesome, doesn't look so mexican wrestler like in animation


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

It's pretty awesome if you're a fan of these:


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm gonna go wearing a Bane's mask to the movie. Eat my popcorn through it like a boss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm going to go wearing a spidercrab on my face.


And nobody will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 29, 2012)

I need to learn his accent. Teach me CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Just watch a lot of "Are You Being Served?". Mime the blonde.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 29, 2012)

So, is there a topic to get back onto yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

We're talking about Batman 3. I don't know what you'd rather be talking about, but there is a convo thread and a convo thread #2 (the rate the last movie you saw thread) for off-topic stuff.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 29, 2012)

So I watched the trailer. I think Bane is hard to hear and his mask doesn't look too good.
Discuss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with the mask being an abortion of prop designs.

But he sounds fine to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2012)

Hathaway resembles some type of farm animal but i can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

She looks like a giraffe to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

My Hathaway sense are tingling.

Comedian Andy Dick caught up with the _Batman 3 _star, Anne Hathaway, and told his some of her new material. Was it funny? You tell us:


----------



## Federer (Mar 1, 2012)

Haven't been here for a while, 

and the topic is still Bane's mask. It's like time froze and we never moved on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

There hasn't been much news to talk about.

We got three choices:

1) Bale's voice
2) Bane's mask
3) Hathaway's face

Choose.


----------



## Bart (Mar 1, 2012)

Federer said:


> Haven't been here for a while,
> 
> and the topic is still Bane's mask. It's like time froze and we never moved on.



Crazy brought it back again :3

It'll probably be the topic for quite a while until TDKR is released


----------



## Federer (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There hasn't been much news to talk about.
> 
> We got three choices:
> 
> ...



Let's talk about Bale.

We only should talk about Bale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

His voice sounds like someone shoved a sandblaster down his throat and turned it to "FUCK SHIT UP" and left it running for 15 days.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

It's at least funny to talk about Hathaway's face.


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait until the new movie to add it to my new batman collection of movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

If they make action figures for the movie, what will Anne Hathaway's look like?

Barbie Doll + My Little Pony?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So I watched the trailer. I think Bane is hard to hear and his mask doesn't look too good.
> Discuss.


I think the trailer sucks.  The trailer never excited me.  The Dark Knight trailer is better.  What does that mean for this movie?  A bad sign?  Or is it meaningless?

And on the nitpicking side.  The football game as far as I know is supposed to be a playoff game.  That little kid with no singing ability is the best a major city like Gotham could come up with?  Am I really supposed to believe that?  I bet the kid signing the anthem is Nolan's son.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

That is nitpicking 

However the trailer is bad. Nothing about it is exciting. Anne was such a bad choice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Could be Nolan's gay lover.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Leave the poor kid alone!

You sick fucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Shit singer.
Shit actor.
Shit lover.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2012)

depending on how this film turns out, the dark knight probably should've been the 3rd film, it had such a strong ending.


is it true that the whole script had to change because of joker?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure what talking about.

:jokerface


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I stand by my satisfaction with the trailer. Though I do wish to see a more action packed one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I found a really good fight scene featuring Catwoman and some random creature:


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Guaranteed better than any fights in the actual film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2012)

batman films has fight scenes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Bane/Batman has potential since Bane is a ninja in this movie.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I found a really good fight scene featuring Catwoman and some random creature:


----------



## josh101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't say I'm too bothered about Hathaway being Catwomen, it's not her I dislike, it's the character Catwoman. Can't really think of a badass actress that would work in Nolans Batman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Delta Shell said:


> I didn't realise Anna Hathaway and Sarah Jessica Parker were fighting in this movie.
> 
> Also are you sure that's from Batman the camera man is standing still? Or is the spaz attack all post production stuff?


 They always fix that kinda thing with CGI in post these days.


josh101 said:


> Can't say I'm too bothered about Hathaway being Catwomen, it's not her I dislike, it's the character Catwoman. Can't really think of a badass actress that would work in Nolans Batman.


 If that fat guy banged Anne Hathaway is it considered beastiality, or inter-species copulation seeing that he is a pig?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'mm bring the condoms, you bring the cattle prod just in case Anne gets restless.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's pretty apparent now that we are lucky this movie won't be in 3D.  Can you imagine Anne Hathaway's face coming right at you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think it's pretty apparent now that we are lucky this movie won't be in 3D. Can you imagine Anne Hathaway's face coming right at you?


----------



## James Bond (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think it's pretty apparent now that we are lucky this movie won't be in 3D.  Can you imagine Anne Hathaway's face coming right at you?


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think it's pretty apparent now that we are lucky this movie won't be in 3D.  Can you imagine Anne Hathaway's face coming right at you?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I seriously the only person left in this thread who finds her attractive in the slightest?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

For the sake of all humanity, let's hope so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Am I seriously the only person left in this thread who finds her attractive in the slightest?



lol people are just having fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna liked War Horse+Hathaway=Underlying desire for Horses?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

So... you've finally got it all figured out, have you? Took you long enough. But you're too late.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Equinephilia.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Megan Fox would have made a saucy catwoman 

She has the hair and ass for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Sandra Bullock would be a better Catwoman than Horseface, and she's a man.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd tap Sandra. No joke.


----------



## Federer (Mar 2, 2012)

Serena Williams would have made a better catwoman, 

it can't get any worse than that. 

Oh yeah, Bane's mask is ugly, must continue the trend.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bitch Bitch * * Moan Moan*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

What's worse: Anne Hathaway's face or Bane's Mask?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

YOUR OPINIONS!

ohhhhhhhhhhh buuuuurrrnnnnn


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, that wasn't an option.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Bane's mask.

At least you can slap hathaway's face :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

You could slap Bane's Mask... but you might get Herpes.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 2, 2012)

anne hathaway is tidy, dunno why u guys hating on her

u cant truthfully say if she offered herself on you, you'd decline?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd tap it.

But I'd have to either close my eyes or put a bag on her head.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

You wouldn't fit the bag over the head.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd do Hathaway. 

First naked, then naked, but with Bane's mask.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 3, 2012)

Hathaway could've played Bane, would work as it covers her face and Hardy could be Catwoman.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd tap it.
> 
> But I'd have to either close my eyes or put a bag on her head.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Bane could play Cat-Woman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'd do Hathaway.
> 
> First naked, then naked, but with Bane's mask.



Hathaway with bane's mask would look .


----------



## TSC (Mar 3, 2012)

Is that CrazyMoronX in the pic?

He look like how I'd imagine him as.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm actually incredibly attractive as far as men go. 

Pics in profile.


----------



## TSC (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm actually incredibly attractive as far as men go.
> 
> Pics in profile.



You look like Timothy McVeigh. You'd make a good Batman villain for Nolan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

How dare you.


You're trying to hide the boner you got off my pictures with rude remarks and hostile insinuations. It's cool, bro, I sympathize with your "no-homo" approach at life.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

You look like sheldon from big bang theory

You would have made a good Catwoman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks. 


That's more like it.


----------



## TSC (Mar 5, 2012)

Crazy admitting he look like horseface.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I look like Anne Hathaway in the eyebrows.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

CMX looking like Anne Hathaway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway looking like CMX.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Horseface looking like horseface?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm no fucking horseface.


----------



## TSC (Mar 5, 2012)

But how can Anne hathaway look like you if you don't look like a horse yourself?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I only look like her in the eyebrows.

Have you see her nose?


----------



## Federer (Mar 5, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> *You look like sheldon from big bang theory*
> 
> You would have made a good Catwoman



CMX does have some resemblance, doesn't he? 

Are you smart, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I got pretty decent grades in college.

But I'm pretty stupid if I'm being honest. Way dumber than a genius at least.


----------



## Federer (Mar 5, 2012)

Atleast your honest.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 6, 2012)

I was revealed that Anne Hathaway actually plays Robin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Much more fitting role for _him_.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Dat Mask.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

You can use that to tickle someone's poontang.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> batman films has fight scenes?



I really enjoyed Batman Vs. Dogs.

Both rounds of it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 12, 2012)

tut tut Batman fights crime.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 12, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I really enjoyed Batman Vs. Dogs.
> 
> Both rounds of it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeDRUGIXflc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I really enjoyed Batman Vs. Dogs.
> 
> Both rounds of it.



the guy took down a whole swat team but 3 dogs had him rolling for his life

physically, they were his biggest challenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Trying to be "realistic". 

And failing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite off topic but I can't wait to see Marion Cotillard as Talia


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2012)

Off topic but I can't wait to see Hobbit.






.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Quite off topic but I can't wait to see Marion Cotillard as Talia



She did good as the character Mol in Inception pretty sure she can pull it off. I am kinda iffy on it but eh, I'm sure she'll give a good performance.

@Hatinaffen



Ditto


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite on topic, but Anne Hathaway is ugly.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Bender said:


> She did good as the character Mol in Inception pretty sure she can pull it off. I am kinda iffy on it but eh, I'm sure she'll give a good performance.




She is a good actress but I can't remember her playing an action heroine ? All I remember is romance movies so this will be a good change for her.

On the other hand, Anne...I don't want to talk big before I see the movie.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> All I remember is romance movies so this will be a good change for her.



Huh, I've never seen her play in romance movies


@CMX

At least her face doesn't look like foot like Sarah Jessica Parker does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a close race between those two.


A horserace, you might say.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@ CMX


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think Anne Hathaway has aged well.  She was never great looking.  But go back to some of her earlier films.  Havoc for instance.  Her face wasn't quite as bad back then.

For her sake I hope the trend doesn't continue.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2012)

WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Anne Hathaway has aged well. She was never great looking. But go back to some of her earlier films. Havoc for instance. Her face wasn't quite as bad back then.
> 
> For her sake I hope the trend doesn't continue.


 True. I barely noticed in some of her older roles--but that was when I was just oggling her tits anyway so I didn't pay any attention.


Hatifnatten said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER


 Can't see imageftw at work (filtering). 

I imagine it's hilarious though.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

OMFG :rofl Hahahahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuckin' bluecoat filtering! 

Reps to anyone who rehosts.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

What the hell is that thing?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought Hathaway was pretty hot in Get Smart (sadly, the best part of the movie).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Never saw that movie.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy shit it's like the child Ann Coulter and Mr. Ed. 

My eyes! It burns my eyes! 

@Magnum Bookway

Yeah, I would bang the shit out of Ann Hatheway with short-hair in Get Smart.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a real horse face.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@ThePseudo

Horse-faced bitch. Yeah, one of the ghastliest bitches I've ever seen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking up Anne pictures.


She's fucking creepy. Like a Seinfeld two-face.

Some of the Get Smart pictures look semi-decent. Then you get these:


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Ann Hatheway looks like this chick in my sophmore, junior and senior year I swear to god.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm looking up Anne pictures.
> 
> 
> She's fucking creepy. Like a Seinfeld two-face.
> ...



A little bit of makeup and she will easily look like a monster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

That's unfair to horses.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

CHRISTIAN BALE IS A HELL OF AN ACTOR!  THINK ABOUT IT.  HE'S GOING TO PRETEND TO BE ATTRACTED TO THAT!


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia  Oh man thats gold right there :rofl


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@ Rukia 

    

Christian Bale's wife isn't that much to look at either. If he can stand her I'm pretty sure he can  pretend Anne Hatheway is hot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ Rukia
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bale's wife isn't that much to look at either. If he can stand her I'm pretty sure he can  pretend Anne Hatheway is hot.



Yall leave my Anne alone  before I have to go all bruce lee up in this place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

If Bale convincingly portrays an attraction to Anne Hathaway in this movie, I think he should get some kind of permanent Oscar award for Best Actor every single year for the rest of time.


----------



## Vice (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow... that's a terrible, terrible picture.


----------



## Federer (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Bale convincingly portrays an attraction to Anne Hathaway in this movie, I think he should get some kind of permanent Oscar award for Best Actor every single year for the rest of time.



They should rename the Oscars into Bale's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

...And the Bale for Best Actor goes to...


Christian Bale! For his astonishing role in Batman: Rises, pretending to be attracted to Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Federer (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2012)

dat eyebrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't decide if she looks better or worse there. 


Less horsefacey but more...


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 15, 2012)

CMX if she threw herself at you and ravashed you in many ways you would cum in no less than 10 seconds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

I doubt that. 

It takes me at least 3 minutes to cum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2012)

Hathaway doesn't deserve this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> It takes me at least 3 minutes to cum.



You treat her with respect and give her the full 5 minutes that she deserves as a Lady


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Hotter than Anne Hathaway?


----------



## TSC (Mar 16, 2012)

Federer said:


> Talon. said:
> 
> 
> > dat eyebrow.




So CMX's eyebrow resembles this eh? Does that mean CMX has a sexy eyebrow or a fugly eyebrow?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why I keep coming in this thread expecting news.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2012)

I hear that there shall be a flashback scene with a younger Ra's al Ghul in this film; why might that be? It seems to me that he has fulfilled his role as a character in this series in _Batman Begins,_ so I wonder what other purpose he could serve in this film.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2012)

He trained Bane.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2012)

If so how is he able to put the hurt on Bruce when Ras admitted to Wayne being his greatest student


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't know. Haven't seen the movie.


----------



## TSC (Mar 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know why I keep coming in this thread expecting news.



CMX just has that magical quality about him that's able to attract people toward him.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> If so how is he able to put the hurt on Bruce when Ras admitted to Wayne being his greatest student



Bane dies, Bruce lives, pretty much it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

TSC said:


> So CMX's eyebrow resembles this eh? Does that mean CMX has a sexy eyebrow or a fugly eyebrow?


 I got some manly eyebrows, bro.


-Dargor- said:


> Bane dies, Bruce lives, pretty much it.


 Batman is temporarily stunned by Anne Hathaway's face and Bane gets a suckerpunch.


----------



## Bart (Mar 19, 2012)

Crazy, I'm personally blaming you for all this Hathaway stuff ROFL


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2012)

Blame Obama. 

Better yet, blame Hathaway herself for accepting the role of Catwoman.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2012)

So I heard there were some bat men in this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> Crazy, I'm personally blaming you for all this Hathaway stuff ROFL


 Don't blame me.


Deep down in your hearts you all knew--well before I ever posted a picture of a horse--that Anne was a hideous freak.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2012)

will bane get unmasked in this movie?

is the mask keeping him alive or just relieving him of the pain.


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2012)

There is no mask, it's his face. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> will bane get unmasked in this movie?
> 
> is the mask keeping him alive or just relieving him of the pain.


 I think there is a strong possibility there will be one of two things:

1) Lots of Flashbacks
2) Lots of unmasked Bane scenes


Reason being: Hollywood. You can't just have Tom Hardy in a mask the entire movie. What's would be the point of casting him at all?


----------



## TSC (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Reason being: Hollywood. You can't just have Tom Hardy in a mask the entire movie. What's would be the point of casting him at all?



So he CAN wear a mask.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

The character they should be forcing to have a mask on the entire film is female.


----------



## TSC (Mar 19, 2012)

Female Bane. hmmm first movie with a rule 64 gender swap?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 19, 2012)

Is Batman gonna score some with Catwoman?


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2012)

It's gonna take everything from Bale to make it look believable. 

Heck, he might shout at some people on the set, just like on the Terminator set.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 19, 2012)

He's gonna RIDE her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Anne Hathaway and Christian Bale locked into some bestiality...

Would fap.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Sleeping with Hathaway is now considered bestiality  

CMX :rofl You and Hathaway would be hooch fucking a horse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Basically.

I am hoping she'll be masked during the scene or it might be a little repulsive even with full titties in view.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Basically.
> 
> *I am hoping she'll be masked* during the scene or it might be a little repulsive even with full titties in view.



Didnt know you get down like that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Didnt know you get down like that


 
Only when they look like this:


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2012)

That's the reason why I, a Selina/Bruce shipper want to see Talia/Bruce more.

I really can't see Anne as Catwoman but I don't want to talk so sure about this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Anne is going to be a perfect catwoman.


Just really ugly and a bad actress and terrible dialogue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

you all nothing but bunch of closet Anne Hanne wankers.

It is okay embrace the inner love for Anne.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2012)

Catwoman should have been CGI


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

They could maybe fix Anne's face in post. 


But I don't think the budget allows for the level of CGI-restructuring it would take to correct that monster.  It'd be cheaper to make her purely CGI.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw a video with Anne Hathaway naked. She has nice tits. 

I heard she gave a blow job in public to her man. She also went down on a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in a movie scene as well.

This girl is naughty. Fuck you CMX, I'd smash her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

She's a slut so you'd do her?

That's a turn-off.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

Better than photoshoping myself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You! 


I deleted those pictures!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

The ones with you photoshoping yourself with Hathaway? Those ones?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I never did any such thing. 


They were attractive ladies.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

Just make sure her phone doesn't get hacked and the pics leak on the internet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd have Anne Hathaway's bank account before I bothered with her phone.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh so you're a gold digger now? Much better than a slut


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2012)

Cmx has a cut out of Anne with the mouth cut open true story


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not a golddigger, I just want her fucking money.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not a golddigger, I just want her fucking money.



Sure sure , you still beat it up like she owes you money


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not a golddigger, I just want her fucking money.



I want my dick in her vagina.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I want my dick in any woman's vagina; I'm not vying specifically for Anne "Horseface" Hathaway.


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I want my dick in any woman's vagina*; I'm not vying specifically for Anne "Horseface" Hathaway.





I dare you.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

Federer said:


> I dare you.



That was just uncool bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Might bone if drunk.




But I never get drunk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2012)

I would rather stick it in a blender


----------



## Vice (Mar 22, 2012)

Four-hour rough cut screening got a standing ovation. Just saying.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2012)

Ofcourse the execs will give it a standing ovation, remember to them its 

Nolan, Nolan, Chris, Chris Nolan, Nolan!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2012)

Vice said:


> Four-hour rough cut screening got a standing ovation. Just saying.


So were Transformers.

Just saiyan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Four hours?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Four hours?


 
not up to the challenge of spanking it to Anne  for 4 hours?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

If I spanked it for four hours my dick would fall off.


But I'm okay with a four-hour movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I spanked it for four hours my dick would fall off.
> 
> 
> But I'm okay with a four-hour movie.



slow and steady bask in datcatwoman


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2012)

4 hours is the undedited version. The actual film will probably be shorter.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Vice said:


> Four-hour rough cut screening got a standing ovation. Just saying.



So did Transformer 2. 

It's not like it was screened at the Cannes Film Festival or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> 4 hours is the undedited version. The actual film will probably be shorter.


 Probably, because little bitch average consumer cry-babies can't handle a four-hour movie.

They'll cry if it's over two already for fuck's sake.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

2 hour movies are short. Really short. ?250m movies should be way longer than 2 hours...fuck 2 hours.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

people are naturally hypocrites they complain movies are too short for the prices they pay but if you give them longer movies they complain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2012)

depends on the movie, longer movies tend to be long just because of extra uneeded content/padding.

A slow and long movie is an automatic turnoff for me. but if it keeps up pace I'm fine with it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

2hr 40 mins is fine


----------



## Vice (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, let's just stop comparing Nolan's Batman to Bay's Transformers people. Really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Indeed. 

_Gone With the Wind _was a terrible movie. Boring as hell.


However, if they had a four-hour movie that was action-packed and interesting I'd orgasm.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2012)

Gimme 4 hour long version right away. 2 hours are for pussies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

More movies need to be more longer.


----------



## TSC (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Just depends on the story. Some don't need four hours to tell.

...

Take _The Godfather Part II._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Kind of a letdown that was. It wasn't epic enough.


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait ... why another thread? 

Could have just merged them ...


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

